# Stealth Cabinets



## BudBaby (Dec 7, 2010)

Right guys this is a follow on from the stealth draws thread i was doing under a different username. Ill use this as a build diary.

Just waiting for stealthy to confirm what else i need along with the 8" fan and Filter so we can get the cabs lined and all holes cut out.

When ive done that ill be ordering all the lights


----------



## resinousflowers (Dec 7, 2010)

cool,looks like you know what you need to do.keep us updated.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh stealthy misses say im limited to 1 hole in the wall and one into the attic via the wardrobe lol. I think she will come round when its all up and running. I think thats all we need anyway.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah man I hear ya  lol ...Just found you  I am well pissed lol Too much Stella n smelly chhese n biscuits lol huh huh lol  1 holes all you'll need  yeah she'll be impressed when its all n running  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 7, 2010)

Will just buying the fan and filter be enough to get all the cab lined and all holes drilled?

I can get the other stuff as soon as cab is up.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 7, 2010)

Concentrate on getting the cab up and the Mylar installed + Many a piucture, picture ..oops lol Picture  When you post the pics of what you have ..I'll instruct you what to do next  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok mate will do i thought id need the fan and filter first though for pre drilling. If you can just get back to me today and let me know the minimum i need to buy now to get everything lined and all holes drilled before i assemble the cab ill order it today.

Ill get 8" thermo ruck fan and rhino filter and whatever else i need to get the cab up as quick as possible. Lights etc will then be to follow once its up


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate will do i thought id need the fan and filter first though for pre drilling. If you can just get back to me today and let me know the minimum i need to buy now to get everything lined and all holes drilled before i assemble the cab ill order it today.
> 
> Ill get 8" thermo ruck fan and rhino filter and whatever else i need to get the cab up as quick as possible. Lights etc will then be to follow once its up


Ok erm...Get :- 


* 8" Ruck Fan, (see pic)





* 8" to 6" reducer X1 (Aluminium/steel) (see pic)





* Rhino Filter (see pic)





* 2x 6" LARGE Odor Socs, (see pic)





* 4X 6" 45 degree elbow's (Aluminium/steel), (see pic)





* Silver duct tape
* Spray adhesive
* Staple gun
* 6" Flange piece X2 (see pic)





* 3m Ventilation ducting (see pic)





* 15m of insulated acoustic ducting (see pic)





* 4X timers (see pic)





* 12-way surge protected extension lead (see pic)





*Medium tub of Oxy Plus (see pic)






The Oxy Plus isn't essential for the list, but I thought I'd add that to the list so I didn't forget cos I need to get some more too 

And that pretty much covers it  - STELTHY


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

Shall i make that a thermo fan?

Sorry mate im a bit confused, been sorting my internet connection out all day. All i want to buy at this stage is what i need to to line and assemble the cab. Could we get the holes drilled without all of that stuff above.

I presumed we needed the filter and fan now to measure up in the cabinet but if we can wait until the cab is up and built ill do that. 

Let me know pal and cheers again for the help.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> Shall i make that a thermo fan?
> 
> Sorry mate im a bit confused, been sorting my internet connection out all day. All i want to buy at this stage is what i need to to line and assemble the cab. Could we get the holes drilled without all of that stuff above.
> 
> ...


You could wait n buy the fan and carbon filter later, But it would be more helpful to get all that stuff asap cos we need to put all the items in place to work out where the holes should be positioned 

In the past I have estimated sizes and there are always problems...Its best to have the actual stuff to draw around/position then at least you'll know every thing will be correct and fit as it should.

We need the fan and filter in the unit so we know where to make the duct hole, and we need the other components so they all fit perfectly and in their correct places too,
Hope its ok to do that...Another plus side is the unit will be looking very pro and you can get all the cutting etc all done at once  What do you think ? -STELTHY 

*


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok mate ill order it.


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it 8" ducting i need isnt it?


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

They have got 8 way extention leads will they do?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> Is it 8" ducting i need isnt it?


You only really need 6" ducting, and a 8" to 6" reducer - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> They have got 8 way extention leads will they do?


Get a couple of 8-ways 1 for either side of the cab  - STELTHY


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent thanks mate nearly ordered 8". Ive got 5mtrs of ventillation but ill have to get the 6" acoutic ducting from elsewhere as they are out of stock.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> Excellent thanks mate nearly ordered 8". Ive got 5mtrs of ventillation but ill have to get the 6" acoustic ducting from elsewhere as they are out of stock.


5m will be more than enough of the standard ducting , And ok Do you know where your going to get the insulated stuff from yet? - STELTHY


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

No mate ive got everything barring odour socs and acostic ducting. May check ebay.

Those 8 way extension leads were 80 quid each so i left them.

Will a normal extension lead with surge charge do or so i need those specific controlers? Just let me know.

Found these, maybe ive got the wrong thing? http://www.kenable.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3684


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.rightpricefans4u.co.uk/acoustic-ducting-150mm-6-inch-dia-10-metres-14-p.asp

Will that be sufficient. It seems to vary in price so i was wonering on quality. Could get 2 x 10mtrs. 

Cant find anything for odour socs anywhere?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> No mate ive got everything barring odour socs and acostic ducting. May check ebay.
> 
> Those 8 way extension leads were 80 quid each so i left them.
> 
> ...


the 8-ways were £80 SHIT thats pricey...I got mine from B&Q for 25 each... Any one really, but I use the ones simerlar to in the pic v. good quality  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> the 8-ways were £80 SHIT thats pricey...I got mine from B&Q for 25 each... Any one really, but I use the ones simerlar to in the pic v. good quality  - STELTHY









Those ones are ok BUT........When you plug in your timers the timers block a load of the female socket slots. 







Thats why i like the angled tower ones  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> http://www.rightpricefans4u.co.uk/acoustic-ducting-150mm-6-inch-dia-10-metres-14-p.asp
> 
> Will that be sufficient. It seems to vary in price so i was wonering on quality. Could get 2 x 10mtrs.
> 
> Cant find anything for odour socs anywhere?


I have a question for you... When you make the hole for the ducting in your ceiling, How high/far into the loft space do you need the ducting to go, I mean 10 Meter's would probabaly be enough, 

Could you do me a favour n take some pics of the loft space from a few different view points so I can figure out the best location for the left Odor Soc

I'll look on line n see if I can find Odor Socs for you - STELTHY


----------



## dungie (Dec 8, 2010)

Im not sure how high mate i really am at your mercy on this lol. Got to learn as i go along.

Are we extracting into the loft or intaking?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

dungie said:


> Im not sure how high mate i really am at your mercy on this lol. Got to learn as i go along.
> 
> Are we extracting into the loft or intaking?


We'll be intaking from the loft....Nice n cool up there  - Do you have a fan erm like a 4foot fan+Stand if you know what I mean  We can set that up there on a timer to blow over the Odor Soc for a nice supply of cool air - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 8, 2010)

No but i can get one. We rent our house so the misses wants something i can just turn off and have no sign of up the loft etc at short notice. Its freezing up our loft though. Still looks brand new.

Those £80 extension leads were to much for me, specially designed like and probably shit hot. 

Ive ofund these ones http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-Gang-Tower-...item483b1ae5fe

I think they will be ok. Give them the once over and ill order a couple.

All i need then is to know what type of adhesive to get and ill get staple gun down town. Just acoustic ducting now.

Misses is stressing big time says the cab is to big for the room etc To late now though

Ill get pics of loft tomorrow. Would venting up there be an option?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

Venting into the loft has several negative points, If you introduce Hot air into Cold air...You'll make steam.....Steam will or can filter out from your loft and people will wonder why? and also whats in your loft.. Basically unwanted attention, Also it can lead to such problems a mould etc and then its more costly to both prevent the mould and to treat it, also the heat signature will be there, When the Police helicopters fly over and they use their FLIR (Thermal imagery camera) they can detect that your roof is hot ....it will show up RED not blue or purple...and following that will come the 'Knock at the door' followed by your rights!

All in all there's better ways to channel out the hot/warm air, I Put the air into my bedroom (same room) and turn off my radiator...This saves money on heating and still keeps my room warm  

On the topic of the loft fan you can run the power cable down the ducting so you can control it from the same room as your cab 

Its great that the loft is freezing  this means your in line fan can run ultra slowly, quietly and 'STEALTH'  

I'll take a look at your E-Bay link n get back to you on that  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 8, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> No but i can get one. We rent our house so the misses wants something i can just turn off and have no sign of up the loft etc at short notice. Its freezing up our loft though. Still looks brand new.
> 
> Those £80 extension leads were to much for me, specially designed like and probably shit hot.
> 
> ...



Yeah those extension leads should be fine  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Ill order the ducting tomorrow then i just need to know what adhesive to get. Is there one you reccomend?

Also on your list you said 45 degree bends, did you mean 90 degree because thats what ive ordered and look like the ones in your pics.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Because of the hight of this mate ive got the option of intaking from the top of the cabinet if this is an option directly into the loft? Was thinking only have to drill one hole if this was possible?


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

All being well the cab is being delivered Saturday evening

Im gonna borrow my mates drill sowhat size holesaw do i need? I was thinking 6" and not sure about the one for the pits?

Is there a special holesaw for driling ceiling plasterboard etc?


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Couple of pics of the oft space. Sorry about the quality i cant actualy get up there lol.

Thats back breeze block wall is the the cab will be mounted.

Have a gander when you get chance and let me know how much acoustic ducting we will need and ill order it. As i say the loft is pretty drafty and cold.

I cant take pics of the other side as theres a pallet in the way but im sure you get the jist.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ill order the ducting tomorrow then i just need to know what adhesive to get. Is there one you reccomend?
> 
> Also on your list you said 45 degree bends, did you mean 90 degree because thats what ive ordered and look like the ones in your pics.









This adhesive is great get this or something simarlar, I've always called those bends 90 degree joins but on all the web-sites I have looked on they all appear to be called 45 degree bends lol .. A bit confusing, but as long as they look the same as the pic and are 6" then thats all that really matters  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Because of the hight of this mate ive got the option of intaking from the top of the cabinet if this is an option directly into the loft? Was thinking only have to drill one hole if this was possible?


we need the cool air to be taken from the loft and it need s to be fed into the lower part of your cab...Sorry I've been a little slow with the sketches..I'll do some this afternoon and that'll perhaps make things a bit clearer  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> All being well the cab is being delivered Saturday evening
> 
> Im gonna borrow my mates drill sowhat size holesaw do i need? I was thinking 6" and not sure about the one for the pits?
> 
> Is there a special holesaw for driling ceiling plasterboard etc?



Glad to hear it  Yeah 6",... Erm Iam not sure I'd use a hole-saw for the ceiling plasterboard... the best thing to do is wait for the insulated ducting to arrive cos that'll be a little bigger than the desired hole and then use a hacksaw blade to do this...I'll take a look a bout online for any other tricks to achieve this with minimal effort - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Couple of pics of the oft space. Sorry about the quality i cant actualy get up there lol.
> 
> Thats back breeze block wall is the the cab will be mounted.
> 
> ...


I would say 10Meters of insulated ducting should be more than enough,..if its too much we can cut it down, We'll attach the Odor Sok to one of the beam's...Keeping it elavated will cut down on dust being attracted to it  (a good thing) I'll post you a pic of my Odor Sok you'd be best to get the same one or a bigger on  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers mate. If we need the intake tube to be at the bottom of the cab ill go with the original idea of drilling through to the top of our walk in wardrobe then use a bend to feed it tnto the attic. This will be fine because im having that strip delivered that makes it look like the cab is joined to the wall so nothing will be seen

Fans and stuff are here tomorrow. Just waiting for the mylar now

Shall i just order 10mtrs of acoustic ducting? Do you think we will get away with that? Let me know and ill get it ordered. I dont think we have to go to far into the loft.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok mate see if you can soemwhere that sells them i can find anywhere.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Just ordered the ducting, £35 delivered, not bad

Cant believe by Saturday i should have everything to start building the cab

Ill def need help measuring up where to drill holes and what to use to drill them. 

Will i need a holesaw for the shelf the plants will go on? If so what size?

Im going to town saturday so want to pick up everything i need then.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

In the loft space you could either hang a 6" Odor Sock like this one (large 6") or you could up it to a large 8,10 or even 12" Odor Soc...Basically the more cold air your cab can pull in the more it'll be able to cool your 600W HPS and the slower and more quiet your fan will have to run  ...Have a think a bout what size would suit your needs best....Bigger is always better though.. So I'd say either an 8" 0r 10" plus apprpriate duct reducers A 12" one would only be needed for a 1000W+ setup..I mean theres no harm in using one that big but its a bit over kill for a 600 despite the heat they run at  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Ill go with whatever you think will suit my stealth needs mate i really am clueless lol.

Have you found any links to them? Let me know what size you rekon and what reducrer to get with it and ill order them. 

Ive googled odor socs and came up with nothign so far


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ill go with whatever you think will suit my stealth needs mate i really am clueless lol.
> 
> Have you found any links to them? Let me know what size you rekon and what reducrer to get with it and ill order them.
> 
> Ive googled odor socs and came up with nothign so far


I am going to my grow-shop in the next 30 mins I'll find the measurements of the right one for ya  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers mate.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers mate.



Hi again  Just got back from the shop grow-shop with news of which *Odor Sok* _Will best support your needs_  The *Odor Sok* you'll need is a:- *10" X 24"* with a *10" to 6" Reducer*, _oh and you'll also need_ a *cycle/jubalee clip* that can tighten around the *Odor Sok etc* I'll have a look on the web now to see if I can find an on-line stockist for this item, bare with me dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ill go with whatever you think will suit my stealth needs mate i really am clueless lol.
> 
> Have you found any links to them? Let me know what size you rekon and what reducrer to get with it and ill order them.
> 
> Ive googled odor socs and came up with nothign so far


Hello mate I've found an on-line store that sells them.....Here is a LINK :-


http://www.hydraonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=products_new&disp_order=1&page=37


They appear on pages *37* and page *38*, The one you'll need is :- * (On Page 38 ) - OdorSok 250 x 600mm (1700m3/hr)*

*Price: £85.00*

Phew glad I found that  Thats the same price they quoted me at my grow-shop  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok mate can we how many do i need? Can we get away with just one?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate can we how many do i need? Can we get away with just one?


The one listed above is the one needed for the loft space and is the most important one!

I'll figure out a smaller one for the Veg Cab... Prob a small 6" one will do the job  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> The one listed above is the one needed for the loft space and is the most important one!
> 
> I'll figure out a smaller one for the Veg Cab... Prob a small 6" one will do the job  - STELTHY


The one we'll need for the *Veg Cab* is also on *page 38 *its the 1st one on that page and is a bit more gentle on the wallet 

*OdorSok 150 x 400mm (646m3/hr)

Price: £45.00* They are the exact 2 you'll need  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

Ill order them now mate.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> we need the cool air to be taken from the loft and it need s to be fed into the lower part of your cab...Sorry I've been a little slow with the sketches..I'll do some this afternoon and that'll perhaps make things a bit clearer  - STELTHY



Does this mean i will need a 90 degree bend sticking out the side of the cab at the bottom?

If so this will cause me a few problems, firstly the wife wont let me feed the cable through the bottom of the wardrobe, secondly i wanted the cab directly up the wall flush with it. I could really do with the intake hole in the cabinet to be on the top left side of the cab or even better comming out the roof of the cab straightupinto the ceiling.

Misses still isnt happy. I told her i would look good though.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 10, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Does this mean i will need a 90 degree bend sticking out the side of the cab at the bottom?
> 
> If so this will cause me a few problems, firstly the wife wont let me feed the cable through the bottom of the wardrobe, secondly i wanted the cab directly up the wall flush with it. I could really do with the intake hole in the cabinet to be on the top left side of the cab or even better comming out the roof of the cab straightupinto the ceiling.
> 
> Misses still isnt happy. I told her i would look good though.


Thats how I had visulised it....BUT we could run it straight down through the top, by doing this we will need the insulated ducting run into and through the cab... it wont take up alot of room, but thats if thats the only way to keep your Mrs happy then so be it, This will be more complicated for the veg side.... The only way I can imagine it at the moment is by STILL having a 90/45 degree bend sticking out the bottom...............BUT then modding a small (2X4) cab next to the main cab to enclose the small Odor Soc and bend.... There maybe other ways of doing it but thats the main one that sounds most logical. I hope your Mrs cools off a bit, just tell her as with all things you have to make a mess before you can tidy up.....Ive actualy just thought of another way of doing it    .....Without the small cab  !!! We could run the Veg cool air inlet into the HPS outlet section...BUT!....Section off a corner to house the small 6" Odor Sok in and all we'd need to do is drill a series of small holes on the side and back of that part of the unit (to allow the Odor Sok to breath  - Genius and minus the small holes .. very stealth  What do you think ? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 10, 2010)

That sounds good for the venting side mate.

Just thinking about the intake pipe, as i say i want the cab fluch to the wall. I just cant see the misses wanting ducting running all the way up the wardrobe. Ill have a think mate.

Have you got any drawings i can look at then i can visulaize what you mean.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 10, 2010)

Right insulated ducting is here along with fan and filter. They are massive mate. I think the Rhino will just fit in the top cab but the fan wont.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 10, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Right insulated ducting is here along with fan and filter. They are massive mate. I think the Rhino will just fit in the top cab but the fan wont.


I am working on some drawings as we speak... Can you post some pics of the stuff thats turned up  and a milk bottle or something as a size comparison  cheers man - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 10, 2010)

I just gotta nip out n sort out some stuff for the family I'll post my pics when I get back as I am well pushed for time at the moment  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok mate thanks. She will let me intake from the bottom of the wardrobe so alls good. I would need to feed the ducting through to the wardrobe and have the 90 degree bend in there then straight up into the loft

Ill get some pics up in a bit mate.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics. Rhino is 12&quot; wide x 28&quot; long and the fan is 13&quot; wide and 8 1/2&quot; long.

The top cabs are as you know 300mm. We may have to modify the bottom of the top cabs.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 10, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Here is a couple of pics. Rhino is 12&quot; wide x 28&quot; long and the fan is 13&quot; wide and 8 1/2&quot; long.
> 
> The top cabs are as you know 300mm. We may have to modify the bottom of the top cabs.


Just got back and am exhausted lol, The fan looks nice  did it come with a fixing bracket? Hmm the filter is a bit longer than I thought it would be but thats not a bad thing  Also cos the width and length of the top is of decent size it wont be to much work to fit in these items  How long till the cabinet gets here now? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 10, 2010)

First thing Monday. Still waiting on the Mylar.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 11, 2010)

Well my sister is well into the decorating She is better than me at it so has offered her help

The fan came with no fittings at all mate. Says in the instructions they recommend lined fast clamps for mounting as this reduces noise carry-over into the ducting.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 11, 2010)

I def like the idea of the air sock being sectioned off in the cab too, uber stealth apart form the small holes. Will make the misses happier than a 90 degree ducting bend sticking out the side


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Well my sister is well into the decorating She is better than me at it so has offered her help
> 
> The fan came with no fittings at all mate. Says in the instructions they recommend lined fast clamps for mounting as this reduces noise carry-over into the ducting.


Glad to hear your getting ahead with the decorating  Uts always good to have a helping hand about the place  ...Its unusual to not have a bracket included with the fan.. I am unsure what they mean by lined fast clamps do they show any pics of them in the instructions? If not we are going to need a clamp/fiitings to hold up that bad-boy, send an E-mail/Call the people you bought it from and ask for the fitting so you can mount it - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 11, 2010)

I think this is what the clamps are mate http://www.oasishydroponics.co.uk/product/Fast_Clamp_104066

Ive emailed the place i got them from to see if they are normally included.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I def like the idea of the air sock being sectioned off in the cab too, uber stealth apart form the small holes. Will make the misses happier than a 90 degree ducting bend sticking out the side


Glad to hear you like that idea man ... Its been a busy couple of days, sorry I have not uploaded my designs for you yet I am finishing them off still.. I had to make an alteration... We may need another fan + filter.....DONT WORRY  a very small fan + filter for the veg side...If my calculation is correct then the way I had planned to draw out equal air quantities with a 6" 'Y' connector from the Veg and Flower rooms..The big fan would have to work harder to cool the 600 and in doing so would have been considerably louder, It'll look clearer (I hope) when I upload the pics soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I think this is what the clamps are mate http://www.oasishydroponics.co.uk/product/Fast_Clamp_104066
> 
> Ive emailed the place i got them from to see if they are normally included.









Oh no.... no these are something different n you dont really need these you can just use silver metal ducting tape. I'll try n find a pic of the fixing I am meaning - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

The stand/fixingclamp can alter slightly in style/design but this is pretty much what you need - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

I have decided I am going to go to my Hydro shop on Monday to talk about what would be the best option for your air ducting as its kinda hard to draw lol, I dont wanna rush any decision I make and then it doesn't work as well as it could... It be nice to run an uncomplicated system with just the one fan and one filter so providing you dont mind me getting it right for you I'll do my best to have a completed design on Monday - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 11, 2010)

Thats great mate thanks. I would def prefer just one fan and filter as money is getting tight lol.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had a minor idea... We could Do the Flowering cab with just the one fan etc as planned, ...

Here's my random idea, since the veg cab will only be running a couple of CFL's, we could just use a couple of CPU (computer fans) to draw air in (Placed at the back) and just have a bathroom extractor fan wired to a transformer/fan speed plug - taking the air out (into the same area as the 600's Carbon Filter) and have it blow the exhaled veg air through the small odor sock!! That should defo be enough to keep good temps with 2 X 125W CFL's. 

Also how would you feel about making a custom Reflector for say 3X 125W CFL's to get maximum coverage of your 5 Vegging Ladies? I have an idea in my head of 3X 125W CFL's at 120 degree angles under a purpose made large rectangular reflector, This would spread a nice amount of light evenly and also keep temps manageable - This is my own input, I could see it working and since we're plan on doing one cab at a time this would be an easy if not easier task  

Have you got any further with the stand/mount that I depicted above for your in-line fan,.. I must stress we really need that!







Hope alls well man keep me posted - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

Cabs have arrived . Small cabs were already assembled. Just the big ones to put up tomorrow hopefully. There in the wrong order in the pic as the top 2 cabs should be at the bottom and vice versa.

I can see these 300mm cabs being a pain to line with mylar(which still hasnt arrived). I wonder if its worth taking my time and taking each one down, drilling/cutting whatever holes i need and lining it and putting it back together?

Also they forgot to put spacers in the bottom of the big cabs and have sent me solid bottoms instead. not sure how we will work around this? I suppose i could just saw out the bottom of the big cabs?


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 13, 2010)

stelthy said:


> In the loft space you could either hang a 6" Odor Sock like this one (large 6") or you could up it to a large 8,10 or even 12" Odor Soc...Basically the more cold air your cab can pull in the more it'll be able to cool your 600W HPS and the slower and more quiet your fan will have to run  ...Have a think a bout what size would suit your needs best....Bigger is always better though.. So I'd say either an 8" 0r 10" plus apprpriate duct reducers A 12" one would only be needed for a 1000W+ setup..I mean theres no harm in using one that big but its a bit over kill for a 600 despite the heat they run at  - STELTHY


hey stealthy i love what you've done with your cabinet mate i've read through the thread but feel i've missed a few things, i have near enough everything you've listed and if i haven't got it i can get it or work around it, i've been growing using tents for a little while and have 3x600w hps 8inch inline 4inch inline the reducers to match ducting carbon filters etc, i've been looking around for a couple of days since i first come across this thread but can't find the cabinet your using anywhere, i was hoping you could point me in the right direction as i've shut my setup down and currently have nothing growing and i'm desperate to get back up and running but simply can't find something to grow in that doesn't arouse to much suspicion or having to add too much weight converting, i'd be very greatfull if you could point me in the right direction mate, w dragon


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey stealthy i love what you've done with your cabinet mate i've read through the thread but feel i've missed a few things, i have near enough everything you've listed and if i haven't got it i can get it or work around it, i've been growing using tents for a little while and have 3x600w hps 8inch inline 4inch inline the reducers to match ducting carbon filters etc, i've been looking around for a couple of days since i first come across this thread but can't find the cabinet your using anywhere, i was hoping you could point me in the right direction as i've shut my setup down and currently have nothing growing and i'm desperate to get back up and running but simply can't find something to grow in that doesn't arouse to much suspicion or having to add too much weight converting, i'd be very greatfull if you could point me in the right direction mate, w dragon




Try these mate, you can have whatever size you want all made ot measureand decent prices.

http://www.diywardrobes.co.uk/


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 13, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Try these mate, you can have whatever size you want all made ot measureand decent prices.
> 
> http://www.diywardrobes.co.uk/


thanks for the link budbaby i hadn't looked into designing my own i had considered building my own out of sterling board and then buying a couple of cheap jobs and dismantling them and fixing them to the frame as a cover but the weight is an issue, i'll take measurements later when i get home and see what they come up with looks like a winner though thankyou very much mate the help is appreciated + rep bud


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

I can get a fixing bracket mate for the fane but this is what the guy said in his email


The fans do not come with any mounting bracket of fixings as standard.
Mounting brackets are available at the bottom of the following page:
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/RUCK-Fans-101.asp
To be honest most people find it easier to remove a screw from the body of the fan and replace it through a cable tie to create a hanging point to which a bungee can be attached.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem mate, there prices aint to bad either.


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 13, 2010)

i got about £200 to play with so i'm hoping that'll cover it mate if not i'll have to wait til next week but either way i'll put my measurements up later and the estimated cost if thats ok with you bud?


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes mate no worries. They are a really good company and it would be good to put some business there way.

Mine cost £850 but thats was for a 2250cm high x 2200cm wide x 1000cm deep 6 cabinet unit so though expensive still cheap for what it is.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 13, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Cabs have arrived . Small cabs were already assembled. Just the big ones to put up tomorrow hopefully. There in the wrong order in the pic as the top 2 cabs should be at the bottom and vice versa.
> 
> I can see these 300mm cabs being a pain to line with mylar(which still hasnt arrived). I wonder if its worth taking my time and taking each one down, drilling/cutting whatever holes i need and lining it and putting it back together?
> 
> Also they forgot to put spacers in the bottom of the big cabs and have sent me solid bottoms instead. not sure how we will work around this? I suppose i could just saw out the bottom of the big cabs?


Hi dude, sorry not replies sooner I've been ill today ie feeling freezing cold n have lack of appetite as well as the run's - So not cool!!! - It could be something to do with me stopping drinking 8+ cans of beer a day and limiting it to just the weekend now.. Its been just over a week with no alclohol  and from choice too  or it could actually be the flu or a cold from all the fucking cold weather we've been having  Anyhow sorry to bore you with that lol

Are all the cabs the same size that you have pics of above...can you hold up the in-line fan next to them for a size comparison plz 

Cant believe the Mylars not turned up, I'll keep my fingers crossed till tommoz. If its not to much hassle dismantling them to spray with adhesive and the cover and staple may be a good idea ....The top cabs aren't all that important to cover cos we'll use Dyna-mat for most of that space...This will help quieten the fan as well as keep things clean and sterile  ...Also before covering we need to find 2 large storage containers to go under/in/through the bottom section..I'll have a look on-line for summink simerlar to what you'll need..Its a good idea to do that 1st so the holes can be cut before you start to cover the bottom units. Yeah I think sawing out the bottoms is the way to go  

Also keep the whole unit 6" away from the back wall..This will not only reduce your neighbours from hearing any noise (if they listen hard or suspect any thing) and also allow the CPU fans to be installed and give them space to breath a pull in cool (room temp) air..

What do you think?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 13, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I can get a fixing bracket mate for the fane but this is what the guy said in his email
> 
> 
> The fans do not come with any mounting bracket of fixings as standard.
> ...


Yeah man get the fixing bracket.. I doubt you'll have enough room to hang/suspend your fan, You'll be better off fixing it down with an anti-vibration pad under it/sticky foam pad. - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok mate, just to let you know i have about 101/2-11" of internal space in the small cabs so they will have to be modded for the fan and filter.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 13, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate, just to let you know i have about 101/2-11" of internal space in the small cabs so they will have to be modded for the fan and filter.


No problem, well make a tray deep enough so the fan can sit in there, We'll have to do some cutting, How much bigger is the fan (tall)? And how tall does the fan stand once it has its mounting bracket on? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 14, 2010)

Im just waiting to see if the bracket is suitable to the thermo fan then ill order it. Delivery costs more than the item lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 14, 2010)

He just emailed me this mate shall i stil go ahead and order?

Don&#8217;t expect too much from the bracket though, it is just a bent piece of metal that in industrial applications would be screwed to a wall and then house one edge of the body of the fan. In hobby use it more often gets screwed in to the body of the fan and simply provides a hanging point as suspending the fan reduces transfer of vibration.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> He just emailed me this mate shall i stil go ahead and order?
> 
> Dont expect too much from the bracket though, it is just a bent piece of metal that in industrial applications would be screwed to a wall and then house one edge of the body of the fan. In hobby use it more often gets screwed in to the body of the fan and simply provides a hanging point as suspending the fan reduces transfer of vibration.


Yeah order it man..We wont be hanging the fan due to height restrictions...Even my fan is mounted as you'll see in my thread this is a much better option in our kinda setup's  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

Also I used a jig-saw cutter to cut my 6" holes as I didn't have/couldn't find a 6" hole saw circular blade...So jig saw is the way to go mate  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok mate, are the cheapo ones good enough for what we need? Dont want to be buying and expensive one.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 14, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate, are the cheapo ones good enough for what we need? Dont want to be buying and expensive one.


Yeah cheapo is fine ... I paid summink like £19 for my one n it came with 3 blades, its still going just fine  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok mate great.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 15, 2010)

Right gonna get the glossing done today and ive got a blackout blind ready to fit. Slowly getting there. Still no Mylar though.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 15, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Right gonna get the glossing done today and ive got a blackout blind ready to fit. Slowly getting there. Still no Mylar though.


Blackout blinds are a great help  Still no Mylar huh? Hmm that needs to come soon..Have you put together the larger cupboards yet? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 15, 2010)

No mate. Im thinking im gonna cut the holes and line them first, what do you rekon?

Was also thinking if i do it this way i can use the bottome of the big cabs as a template to line the smaller ones?

I feel rough as fook, ear infection and man flu

We will get there though. As soon as the mylar drops ill be down wickes for a jigsaw, stapler and adhesive etc then we can get cracking for real.

Was gonna ask you a growing question mate, if i do a scrog do i have to top the plants because as im new to this i want it to be as straight forward as possible.

Also if grown properly can i get 12-15oz of just 4 plants or is it better to have 5?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 15, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> No mate. Im thinking im gonna cut the holes and line them first, what do you rekon?
> 
> Was also thinking if i do it this way i can use the bottome of the big cabs as a template to line the smaller ones?
> 
> ...


I think it may be easier to cut the holes once the unit is completley assembled, mainly because its alot easier to see where everything needs to go, This may make it a bit harder to cover but trust me I can sort that out and guide you no end till it fits perfectly  Man flu is never cool..I am feeling better than the other day not randomly feeling hot then cold anymore but still got an upset stomach  and answering your question no  you dont have to top it/them to SCROG I'll add more in fo on SCROG training soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh and..I got just over 7oZ from 2 ladies, so 4 would be around the 14 oZ mark But 4X plants would be a lot easier to manage and the light will penetrate the canopy a lot better!!! Have you decided on a reflector yet?? - STELTHY :leaf


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 15, 2010)

I havent mate, tbh ill be learning about things as i go along, TBH ill probably just go for whatever you think is best. 600 HPS for flowering and 2 x 125 blue CFL's for vegging. Saying that though i have been thinking of investing in an LED for vegging again, not sure if the results will be as good as CFL though.

Ill have a chuck either Friday or Saturday from my sister so ill get the cabs assembled then. I rekon i will go with 4 plants in each chamber. Was thinking 4 would be easier to manage in a 3ft square SCROG and if done correctly ill still grow enough to keep me going every 10 weeks

I normally rush things but im not with this i want to get it right. Im hoping Mylar will be here tomorrow.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 15, 2010)

These look interesting, wonder if i could use just one of these for vegging 4 plants?

http://www.grownorthern.co.uk/uk-120-watt-led-grow-light-UFO.

If im right in thinking it would make life alot easier for the vegging cab.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 16, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> These look interesting, wonder if i could use just one of these for vegging 4 plants?
> 
> http://www.grownorthern.co.uk/uk-120-watt-led-grow-light-UFO.
> 
> If im right in thinking it would make life alot easier for the vegging cab.









I dont know too much if anything at all about this style of *LED* its a fair bit of money though...Ive heard that *CREE LEDs* are the ones to go for I dont know if this unit used *CREE* even though the diodes are *3W* each...You could try them but I would post the question on an *diehard LED thread* to see what others in that field have to say  let me know  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 17, 2010)

Mylar has finally arrived lol, interlink came this morning to deliver the fan stand, because the geezer said it was right at the back of the van and he could be arsed to look for it he would deliver it later lmfao, idle git.

Glossing will be finished off later and blackout blind fitted, big cabs should be up tomorrow then its just a case of going into town on Monday and getting adhesive, stapler and jigsaw etc. Cant wait to get started. Im finally feeling a bit better now as ive felt that bad this week ive not wanted to do anything.

Been reading that LED's are excellent for vegging and if i can get away with a 135-150watt that would make life alot easier and save me some money in the long run plus i like the ideaof not having to control the heat in the veg room.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 17, 2010)

Im considering maybe using a Kessil H150 blue for vegging. Im undecided if it willenough on its own or whether to suppliment it or get 2. They are pricey though. I like the idea ofno heat issues though and would make life easier for the veg cabinet.

Ill have to sleep on it and do some more research tomorrow.

If one ofm these would do the job for me i would be happy.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Mylar has finally arrived lol, interlink came this morning to deliver the fan stand, because the geezer said it was right at the back of the van and he could be arsed to look for it he would deliver it later lmfao, idle git.
> 
> Glossing will be finished off later and blackout blind fitted, big cabs should be up tomorrow then its just a case of going into town on Monday and getting adhesive, stapler and jigsaw etc. Cant wait to get started. Im finally feeling a bit better now as ive felt that bad this week ive not wanted to do anything.
> 
> Been reading that LED's are excellent for vegging and if i can get away with a 135-150watt that would make life alot easier and save me some money in the long run plus i like the ideaof not having to control the heat in the veg room.


Thats excellent news  Did the dude drop the stand off in the end? They sure are lazy eh? !! lol  Everything sounds good to me so far.. Its pretty exciting when the wheels are in motion and the build begins, be sure to add lots of pics  I am happy to go down the LED path for Vegging....I used 2X90W UFOs in my old cab and they were great for Vegging  and yeah the are alot better to run if you dont want the hassle of cooling the room etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Im considering maybe using a Kessil H150 blue for vegging. Im undecided if it willenough on its own or whether to suppliment it or get 2. They are pricey though. I like the idea ofno heat issues though and would make life easier for the veg cabinet.
> 
> Ill have to sleep on it and do some more research tomorrow.
> 
> If one ofm these would do the job for me i would be happy.


[video=youtube;jiSg_1f_bsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiSg_1f_bsE[/video]

Thats the 1st time I've heard of these lights they seem good  !!! Would it be better to get one BLUE and one PURPLE/RED for a mixed spectrum.. If you can try n find out a bit more about these LEDs from what I've seen so far I really like them  I'll look about and see if anyones reviewed them yet - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;LRQkIVqWPlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRQkIVqWPlA[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;74vofygxYSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74vofygxYSc[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;DUAtwC3T-MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAtwC3T-MY[/video]

Ok I am sold I like them!! .. I dont know how many it would be best to have but to cover 4 Vegging ladies I would take a guess n say 2  I am going to see if I can find any on E-Bay or at a more friendly price  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;0KIIk33s2qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KIIk33s2qs[/video]

[video=youtube;QcJDBjEP_6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcJDBjEP_6o[/video]

[video=youtube;pxbqjS1zheA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxbqjS1zheA[/video]

*Ohhhhh SHIT I WANT ONE, I WANT ONE, I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I think this would be even better for you*   * I am going to look into these myself I really want one of these - STELTHY*


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

After researching yesterday im so tempted to go with LED all the way. Theres a guy on ebay i was recommended who seems very honest about LED, i asked him for just a veg light and this is what he said, very honest answer which makes me think he wont try and blag me

In all honesty:
1)If its just for vegging, use flourescents, even normal household cf lights will work ok, use daylight ones (not warm light or white light) or buy the proper 125/250 watt compact grow ones from a grow shop.
2) Dont buy any led lights except mine, they are all crap. To cover 1 m2 with my lights costs £600 (for flowering, £400 for vegging), a UFO is what £150 (and a ripoff at that price). You need 210 watts of GOOD leds per m2 for flowering and about 140 watts for vegging. a 135 watt UFO is about enough for 1 plant - maybe. One of my 70 watt lights puts out WAY more light than a 135 watt ufo, because the leds are the best you can get and are about 3 times as efficient. PLEASE dsont waste your money on UFO's or any of the other led lights on ebay. There are 3 decent led lights, Lightblaze, Procyon and mine (and the others are 110 volts only and not as good as mine!). Thats it! For vegging stick to flourescents, any led light worth buying is too expensive to use just for that, only if you plan on flowering as well is it really worth it OR if you have a very restricted space like a cupboard and even flourescents give of too much heat.
Probably not what you wanted to hear but honest (and good) advice! You can also buy good cheap 2 or 4 flourescent TUBE fittings at a diy shop and buy standard (or special ones for vegging)tube flourescents which may well be cheaper. BUT you cant use flourescents with a timer without a relay box or you will kill the timer pretty quick.


Im so so tempted, its not so much the cost its the fact i dont want to buy one and end up dissapointed then switch back to HPS.

If i can be convinced i can get as good a yeild with as good a quaility bud in the same time as i would with HPS id be willing to try LED in both my veg and flowering cabs.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

If i did go LED throughout ive read there will be no need for a ballast and also no need to have to drill holes in the wall for intake etc. Obvioulsy this means i would either have to keep the ballast i have bought or sell it on which isnt a problem.

I take it though i would still be able to use my fan?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

If you choose *LED* thats cool, Keep the Mylar and the and 2 small 6" Odor Socks! I have an *EXCELLENT PLAN* I'll draw it up now for you! Its a shame you had to buy the other stuff 1st better its better to change your mind now than in say a few months after all the cabs come together.... Lets do it a *'SUPER STEALTH LED CAB'*  the *Kessil 150s* look great for the *Veg cab* and take up minimal room  But I would say go for that *1000HPS SLAYER! that I posted for Flowering...its a beast and I want one too!!!*  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> If i did go LED throughout ive read there will be no need for a ballast and also no need to have to drill holes in the wall for intake etc. Obvioulsy this means i would either have to keep the ballast i have bought or sell it on which isnt a problem.
> 
> I take it though i would still be able to use my fan?


Yep no ballast! much cheaper on the electric, super quiet! No ceiling drilling, you could use the fan but I'd sell that too and get 2 small 4/5" in line fans..Let me draw you up a plan....This is exiting I am well wanting to do this, what are your thoughts? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a* LINK* to the web-site  

http://www.stealthgrow.com/products.htm#SG602

I was reading and the 600 only uses 350 watts of actual power!!! You could have one for Veg and one for Flower and be running only *700watts all in* the prices are in dollers so I hope I can find UK outlet with UK figures  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

*SG 602*

Wattage &#8211; 600 Watts; *actual power draw 350 watts**
1.5 amps @ 220V; 3 amps @ 110V
Spectrum of Light - 455-475nm, 620-630nm, 660nm
and bright white
Effective Area of Coverage &#8211; *4' x 4'*
Lifespan &#8211; 50,000-100,000 hours
Dimensions &#8211; *13" x 19" x 4"*
Number of LEDs &#8211; 270
LED Chip Power &#8211; *2 and 3 Watt Hi-power LED Chips***

The *SG 602* is now *25% brighter!* It has proven to produce comparable yields and *distinctly better quality than a 1000watt HPS bulb.* The *SG 602* has long been Stealth Grow's bread-and-butter product. Start seeing improved results with the *SG 602 *today!









*SG 602 Veg*

The *VEG light* is the superior solution for growers who run a constant vegetative grow room. The *VEG* spectrum is dialed in to promote: Tight inter-nodal spacing, dense leafy growth, and more flowering sites! *This light has proved itself to significantly outperform 1000watt MH&#8217;s for only 350watts, 3 amps and minimal heat.* If you are tight on amps but still want to run more power to your bloom room, the *SG VEG is your light.*

Wattage &#8211; 600 Watts; *actual power draw 350 watts**
1.5 amps @ 220V; 3 amps @ 110V
Effective Area of Coverage &#8211; *4' x 4'*
Lifespan &#8211; 50,000-100,000 hours
Dimensions &#8211; *13" x 19" x 4"*
Spectrum of Light - Peaks at 455-475, 620-630nm
and bright white
Lifespan &#8211; 50,000-100,000 hours
Number of LEDs &#8211; 288
LED Chip Power &#8211;* 2 Watt Hi-power LED Chips***

*These are definatley the ones to go for in my opinion...I am even going to try n get hold of some for myself....They're that good!!!!! - STELTHY*


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

They even do green LEDs for night gardening  







*SG NiteLight*

This *green only LED *allows you to work in your grow room at night without disturbing your plants' photoperiod and without pulling an excessive amount of electricity (only 5 watts).

One of these in each room, happy days  - STELTHY 

Our SG NiteLight bulb screws into a standard E27 base and will run on 110 and 220 volt circuits.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok mate ill look into it. Im really really tempted.

If we could get away with the 8" fan i would just use that save trying to flog it and buy more. Not sure who i could flog the ballast too.

If i can be convinced that i will get same results with LED i dont mind shelling out. Ill have a good look into these now.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;IrLYozJdGnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrLYozJdGnE[/video]

These LEDs DO PERFORM check this video out  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Here's a* LINK* to the web-site
> 
> http://www.stealthgrow.com/products.htm#SG602
> 
> I was reading and the 600 only uses 350 watts of actual power!!! You could have one for Veg and one for Flower and be running only *700watts all in* the prices are in dollers so I hope I can find UK outlet with UK figures  - STELTHY




I rekon there gonna be a grand each which is more than i wanted to spend to be honest. This ebay bloke says he can do a veg one which covers a 1mtr sq area for 400 and a flower one for 600. He really seems to know his stuff so ill see what he gets back with.

I really like the idea but as i say i really need convinving that an LED will get as big a yeild with the same quality at the same time as HPS.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I rekon there gonna be a grand each which is more than i wanted to spend to be honest. This ebay bloke says he can do a veg one which covers a 1mtr sq area for 400 and a flower one for 600. He really seems to know his stuff so ill see what he gets back with.
> 
> I really like the idea but as i say i really need convinving that an LED will get as big a yeild with the same quality at the same time as HPS.


The video above should help convince you  I am going to see if I can get any UK prices now, If this goes to plan I am going to be very jealous lol  Have you any pics of the LED lights this EBay bloke has? and any info? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

I used 2X the old 90W LED UFOs for most of the vegging in my old unit as pictured above  they did pretty well! I did accompany them with CFL towards the begining of flowering though, But rest assured LEDs do work and now that the new generation of 2 and 3W diodes are out I trust them  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Made-LED-Grow-Light-Highest-Possible-Quality-/250742898546?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a6170ff72


Obvioulsy this isnt the light he would do me he said the one i would need for a 1mtr square flowering is £600. He seems very honest and was recommended in another thread. Ill see what he says when he mails me back. He seems to have some decent feedback.

Would we stil need to line the cab if we went LED?


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeild and quality of bud would be my main concerns because i need at least 3oz a plant for my medical needs. 3.5oz would be even better


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

This ebay guy sounds really good. This is what he had to say. I like how he is not makinf outrageous claims and not trying to push stuff on me. Would be a grand for the veg and flower lights so not a bad price either. Ive asked him for the exact specs of what i would need. It sounds promising.


I had the lights tested by 3 counties hydroponics. They are the largest grow shop chain in the UK and they dont currently sell led lights due to their poor performance (and lousy quality). They tested from seeds and clones over a 6 month period. If I can get the manufacturing sorted they will be stocking them in the new year as they were very impressed with the results, they stated that my lights were light years ahead of anything else on the market. If you are interested in using leds why not try 1 light and do a small grow? Quality is better than HID (everyone who sampled the results of my tests REALLY liked it ) and has a better taste, I think because with HID lights the plants have to draw up huge amounts of water (and therefore nutrients) to stop from drying out, which causes nutrient buildup in the plant. This is not the case with leds. Flowering time is pretty much the same (due to 1/3 of the red leds being 660Nm, the same mix as in late summer sunlight) and yeild is the same or very close. In thier tests 3 counties) they got about 90% of the yield of HID. I got the seed suppliers/breeders expected weight from my trials.
Lets put it this way, I use my lights, not HID. I am also very serious about these lights, I am currently working on a light for a enthusiast of rare carniverous plants which precisely reproduces the light at the equator at an altitude of 2km up a mountain!
If you interested try one light, you will get to see its performance over both the vegging and flowering phases and be able to decide whether to use leds for one or both phases.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Made-LED-Grow-Light-Highest-Possible-Quality-/250742898546?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a6170ff72
> 
> 
> Obvioulsy this isnt the light he would do me he said the one i would need for a 1mtr square flowering is £600. He seems very honest and was recommended in another thread. Ill see what he says when he mails me back. He seems to have some decent feedback.
> ...


Yeah man lining with Mylar makes 'Everything better'  its definatly worth doing that! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Yeild and quality of bud would be my main concerns because i need at least 3oz a plant for my medical needs. 3.5oz would be even better


My answer would be yes! *LEDs* can do it but, *BUT* make sure you buy *quality LEDs* and that are *2w* or *3w* _per_ *individual Light Emitting Diode (LED)* If your happy with the ones you've seen than its your decision, Ill look at the link in a minute  Personally I really like the one I pointed out in the video, *The Bottom video says it loaded a 1/2 Pound (8oZ)Bud Monster from one of those...So right away on top of the quality info, makes me want one*  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> This ebay guy sounds really good. This is what he had to say. I like how he is not makinf outrageous claims and not trying to push stuff on me. Would be a grand for the veg and flower lights so not a bad price either. Ive asked him for the exact specs of what i would need. It sounds promising.
> 
> 
> I had the lights tested by 3 counties hydroponics. They are the largest grow shop chain in the UK and they dont currently sell led lights due to their poor performance (and lousy quality). They tested from seeds and clones over a 6 month period. If I can get the manufacturing sorted they will be stocking them in the new year as they were very impressed with the results, they stated that my lights were light years ahead of anything else on the market. If you are interested in using leds why not try 1 light and do a small grow? Quality is better than HID (everyone who sampled the results of my tests REALLY liked it ) and has a better taste, I think because with HID lights the plants have to draw up huge amounts of water (and therefore nutrients) to stop from drying out, which causes nutrient buildup in the plant. This is not the case with leds. Flowering time is pretty much the same (due to 1/3 of the red leds being 660Nm, the same mix as in late summer sunlight) and yeild is the same or very close. In thier tests 3 counties) they got about 90% of the yield of HID. I got the seed suppliers/breeders expected weight from my trials.
> ...


Sounds promising  ...I'll check ou the LINK now  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

It all looks very good, I dont Know what would be better out of the 2, but Iam defo interested to find out  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

This guys arent cheap but they are cheaper than the ones form the US. He seems a really genuine bloke so ill see what the spec is for one of his flower lights.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

Right cabs are up. Had a few mishaps when trying to assemble it and split some of the MDF but i rekon a bit of wood glue and some wood filler and all will be good. They are still sturdy.

Not done the doors yet as i thought it would be easier to hang them after ive lined them with mylar.

They didint give me enough screws so ive had to make do with what i could find.

Made a big boo boo when assembling the second cab and split all the rail, you can see this in one of the pics plus my attempt to put a screw right underneath it to support the rail and failing lol, screw is about 1/4" lower so does nothing lol. The rail is still fine though and as i say a bit of wood glue and filler i rekon it will lok mint.

There are a few gaps, bloke said this was normal and if i want it air tight just use some sealant.

Things didnt turn out to bad especially when you consider im a clumsy 20 stone oaf and i only had my sister to help me, i tried standing on one of the bottom cabs but this split the MDF lol so ive had to patch it up.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok *BEFORE* covering anything with Mylar *lets get the Res. tubs sorted!!!*... If you look around for some plastic under bed style storage containers. I'll add pics..






*You'll need 2 of these *

* B&Q MAYBE A BETTER PLACE TO LOOK FOR THEM, TRY N GET THE ONES THAT FIT SIDE TO SIDE BACK TO FRONT OF THE BASE OF THE CABS (BIGGER THE BETTER) but try not to go much over 1FT in height 

get 2 of these and we'll need to draw around them and cut out the holes one in the bottom section of each unit  This will save a lot of effort at a later date  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a *LINK* to some good ones, you'll need to find out the dimensions But these Jumbos look perfect!!


http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatName=Storage&SubcatId=Roughneck&Prod_ID=RP091415



*Roughneck Jumbo*

Generously sized for storage of bulky items, sports equipment, camping gear and more, Roughneck Jumbo has a snap close front for secure storage. The lid is hinged for easy one hand access, and built-in handles make lifting and moving easy.

Rubbermaid seems like a great option  and they aren't clear so thats even better still  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 19, 2010)

Ill get them sorted mate, probably be Monday now as the snow is bad round here.

Ive just ordered the lights, ive had 2 x 140watt for flower which he said will outdo a 600 watt MH so we will see and ive also had 1 x 140 watt veg light.

This is turning out to be expensive but ill only be running 420 watts lol. £1165 all in for the 3 lamps. He is starting them Tuesday.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah the snow's pretty bad here too  It is well expensive, but I suppose what with cheaper electric bills and many harvests in your favour the cost will diminish over a few months or so and you'll have a great setup to show for it  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes true. I don't want to be spending much more now, wish I'd decided to use led before I bought the big air sock, ballast and acoustic ducting but never mind. As I said in my message if we can get buy with that fan and filter I'm happy to keep the rest just incase I'm not happy with the led.

I think I will be more than happy with my lights though. I trust this guy.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

I have just emailed the company i had the fan and filter off and asked them if i pay to send them back if they can exchange for something else, they probably wont do it but thought id ask.

What would be more suited to this led cab mate? I think you said 4" fan but was wondering if a smaller rhino would be sufficient now?

Let me know mate incase they will swap them. I hope they can as it would make the cab alot less work as i think the 4" fans would fit perfect.

Ill be going to town tomorrow when ill be getting adhesive, knife and jigsaw is there anything else i need to get?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 20, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I have just emailed the company i had the fan and filter off and asked them if i pay to send them back if they can exchange for something else, they probably wont do it but thought id ask.
> 
> What would be more suited to this led cab mate? I think you said 4" fan but was wondering if a smaller rhino would be sufficient now?
> 
> ...


Hi dude, Hmm... *2X 4"* or *2X 5"* *in line fans (low powered - Systemair)** with appropriatly sized Uninsulated ducting and 2X small Rhino/Can filters (4/5")* would work a treat and be alot less hassle to install, also *2* of the *smallest available Odor Socs for the intakes.*.. _[I came up with a great idea]_ - Instead of having external Odor Soc+45degree bends.....*Have them smaller and internal instead.. (nice and stealth) * 

Get* adhesive, knife* and *jigsaw *and if you can* 2X storage containers* (_that will fit in each side of the cab) and as big as your cab/s will allow, simerlar to pic below:_







then we can really make some headway whilst waiting on the fans,filters and ducting etc.. - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Il see what he says mate. Would the 6 inch odor sock we have not be an option? Im just thinking ive already wasted £85 on the 10" one and now im not going HPS i dont need it. 

I am on a budget now to be honest, ive spent well over 2 grand already. I always do this, i decide ill have a go at something and always end up spending a fortune lol. 

If i can send this big fan and filter back i will and swap them for what we now need, if we can still use the 6" odorsok that would really help. Im just left then with the ballast and acoustic ducting which ill keep for a while just incase i have to change things.

Let me know mate, i want things to be as easy as possible so will price the smaller fans up just incase he wont swap them.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Not as bad as i expected even if i do have to buy. http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/RUCK-Fan-Rhino-Pro-Filter-Packages-1241.asp

I know its a ruck fan but for £129.99 i can get the 4" fan and ducting and rhino filter. Would that fan be ok? Hopefully they will take these 8" back and swap for what i need

Odorsok http://www.hydraonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_34&products_id=283&zenid=36dvdqasaofsrl1p5om8monb21

Smallest one i see is 100 x 300 and there 30 quid each, my 6" one is the third smallest they do so im hoping we you can work it out so we can use that.


*
*


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh i forgot to say ive got a stpale gun but im not sure if its up to the job, it will only fire the staples half way into the wood so there sticking out.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Great news the shop have said as long as there unused they will take them back.

Do i still need the bends mate as i can send them back aswell if need be, saves having junk everywhere, ive also got flanges aswell if we dont need them ill send them back. Not sure if i still need 4 timers also.

Ive got someone comming to look at the ballast after aswell


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry Stealthy mate ive not got my thinking head on today lol. I wont need 6" bends because we are goign for 4 " fans lol. Ill get them sent back aswell as the flanges and reducer i bought.

Just let me know what else i need apart form the 4" fans and filters, not sure how many 4" bends ill need to this new set up.

Also i think this place does a low powered budget ruck fan, will this be suitable for me? They are only 9" diameter also so i can fint them in my top cabs no problem, i think they will still be top quality just a lower powered version.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 20, 2010)

What size ltr wise on these containers are we approx thinking mate. I've been looking and anything over 50-60 ltrs are all over a foot in high.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 21, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Sorry Stealthy mate ive not got my thinking head on today lol. I wont need 6" bends because we are goign for 4 " fans lol. Ill get them sent back aswell as the flanges and reducer i bought.
> 
> Just let me know what else i need apart form the 4" fans and filters, not sure how many 4" bends ill need to this new set up.
> 
> Also i think this place does a low powered budget ruck fan, will this be suitable for me? They are only 9" diameter also so i can fint them in my top cabs no problem, i think they will still be top quality just a lower powered version.


Yeah send the 6" bends back, *you'll now need 4X 4" bends, 2X 4" inline fans, 2X smallest 4" carbon filters*. *We need to know the smallest Odor Soc sizes...Possibly a 4" or a 5" and get 2 of those and some 4" Uninsulated ducting *

Yeah the smaller ruck fans should be fine, Because your using LED the heat build-up will be minimal so in-line fans can run slower with less force and everything will still be configured to optimal standard.


Its good news you can send back/swap your other goods  GET A NEW STAPLE GUN LOL  the staples need to go all the way in to work correctly... Do you have a tightener bolt on the top of the staple gun at the front? If so tighten it and it should send the staples out with a louder bang and they "should" penetrate the wood better, 

Once we have all the new kit we can progress to cutting the various holes needed and then we can cover your 'super-cab' with Mylar and get the show on the road 





Can you tell me the dimensions of the cabs again.. that way when I am out I can look for the correct litre size of container and let you know the best size to go for...So long as the tubs dont have holes in them (carry handles) and aren't transparent, we mainly need ones to best fill the floor space ... Also dont worry a bout the 1ft height margin for them up to 2ft tall is fine 

let me know whats happening next man, Would be nice to see some kit in there soon 

Sorry I didn't reply yesterday..I went into town n got pretty drunk, had a laugh out in the snow and came back to my mates for a 4:20 night cap  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 21, 2010)

Each can is 1mtr deep, 1.1mtr wide and 1.6mtr tall.

Im off down town in a bit so ill get what i can today and have a look at some containers if they have got them at wickes.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 21, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Each can is 1mtr deep, 1.1mtr wide and 1.6mtr tall.
> 
> Im off down town in a bit so ill get what i can today and have a look at some containers if they have got them at wickes.


Yeah dude, just try n get 2 storage containers as big as possible (up to 1m X 1m) with lids (flat lids if possible) that are not transparent, 
Ok man! lemme know how it goes  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 21, 2010)

Right mate im just back from town.

I got 1 710w jigsaw with 4 blades(2 course teeth and 2 finer), 2 plastic trimming knives, heavy duty stapler and staples.

I couldnt find ay decent storage boxes in asda or wickes.

Best i can find at Argos are only 50ltr ones with wheels on, they are only very shallow though and clear. I may have to order some online. Let me know what you think. Most i viewed yesterday where clear also.

Right i couldnt find the adhesive you used anywhere and the only one they sold at wickes was flooring spray adhesive sop i got that, picture below.

Let me know what you think mate.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 21, 2010)

There is alot of this type on ebay, not sure if there suitable.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-PLASTIC-STORAGE-BOXES-HUGE-80LTR-LIDS-NEW-/200370970636?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item2ea70a600c


Just been looking at these also http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Hydroponics-266/Amazon-Systems-491/Amazon-Systems-1313.asp

Expensive mind. They are 79cm long x 68cm wide x 38cm tall. People seem to have problems with things clogging up though on airoponic systems.

Ive also found these Wilma Systems, there alot cheaper aswell but again im not sure if there appropriate for me. http://www.greendazehydroponics.co.uk/Wilma-Grow-System-4-pot.html


----------



## stelthy (Dec 21, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate im just back from town.
> 
> I got 1 710w jigsaw with 4 blades(2 course teeth and 2 finer), 2 plastic trimming knives, heavy duty stapler and staples.
> 
> ...


Ok man that all seems fine, I think that adhesieve should be fine.. I'll continue looking online for the correct size storage containers, glsd you got the other bits  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 21, 2010)

Ideally i could do with something 3ft square which isnt far off the internal dimensions of my cab.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 21, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> There is alot of this type on ebay, not sure if there suitable.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-PLASTIC-STORAGE-BOXES-HUGE-80LTR-LIDS-NEW-/200370970636?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item2ea70a600c
> 
> ...


Those containers are the right kinda thing, but.. we could really do with having flat lids  I'll keep on hunting  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 21, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ideally i could do with something 3ft square which isnt far off the internal dimensions of my cab.



I completley agree, fingers crossed we find something suitable  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 21, 2010)

Are auto pots any good mate I've seen a few of these for sale today. A few of my mates use aquafarms but there well expensive.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

*Aquafarms* are good but they take up alot of room and a you will get better results from *DWC*, I researched this for ages and *DWC* gives huge results  *Auto pots* are good too but are better again in grow-rooms with more space, In *DWC *the plants have so much oxygen and nuitrient they grow at an astounding rate and the bigger the nuitrient container the less frequently you'll have to change the RES water and the easier maintaining them becomes    *and you can even add foggers in there too which makes growth even more rapid,* *DWC* is defo the way to go and its so much cheaper as well, I'll never change from *DWC *I love it  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok mate ill go with that. Do you know im sure i saw a 3ft square DWC set up yesterday and for the life of me i cant find it now.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have a quick search now...I am sure there has to be one well 2 some where  its just a question of looking in the right place with the right keywords  I'll get to it  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

This is kinda what were aiming for 












only bigger so the plants will have more space between them and light can penetrate further through the canopy - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

These ones also look good and they are way shorter..


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

This guys only growing small stuff, but if you only had 4-5 plants growing in there it gives you an idea of what were aiming for  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

I cant see any pics mate.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

*How To:* *Building a cheapskate DWC system*


Here's a super-cheap hydroponic *DWC (Deep Water Culture)* system thats used to grow lettuce and start seedlings of all kinds. Some people call this a *'bubbler'* system. In this type of system the plants live in little net pots that are inserted into the top of the system and the roots hang down into nutrient solution. It's a very simple type of arrangement, but very effective.

This system is excellent for germinating seeds and starting new plants, but it's also great for growing simple crops like herbs and smaller varieties of lettuce from start to finish. Another nice thing about this system is that doesn't take up much space- This is kept on the floor in a closet.

*Since it is so cheap and easy to build, I'll briefly describe how to build your own.*






*First, we'll talk about the materials you'll need:
*







*(Item prices are in U.S. dollars.)*

1) One 10 gallon opaque plastic storage tub (Rubbermaid or similar). Ensure that the container is wider than it is tall or you won't get as many plants into the system as you want. This should cost about $7 at a department or discount store. Note that in this photo I have already cut the holes that I need for the 2 inch net pots to rest in.

2) One large airstone. As you can see in the photo I like the flat, round type because they produc a very fine stream of bubbles and tend to stay in one place inside the reservoir. A round one like this costs $8, but you could easily use a 12 inch 'bar' type airstone which you can get at an aquarium or hydroponics store for around $3.

3) One 800-1000 aquarium air pump. This should cost around $7 at a pet/aquarium store.

4) Silicone airline tubing. I prefer silicone type to the regular plastic airline because silicone airline tubing is much more flexible and tends to go where you want it, not where it wants to go. $3 at a pet/aquarium store.


You will also need several 2-inch net pots [shown right] to hold your plants. You can get these online or at a local hydroponics shop and they usually cost less than 25 cents each. All told, you'll probably spend less than $30 on parts.

*Now, to assemble the cheapskate DWC system:*

1) Place your 10 gallon container into a bathtub, add a very small amount of dish detergent (not soap - use detergent). Fill the container with warm water and leave it to soak. Don't skip this step. You want the container clean of any residues from manufacturing that would otherwise get into your plants' water.

2) Using whichever method you prefer, mark spots on the lid of the container where you will be making the 2 inch holes to hold the net pots. I get 15 well-spaced sites onto the lid of a Rubbermaid 10 gallon container.

3) Using a drill and 2-inch hole saw (or a hobby knife and a lot of patience), cut out 2 inch diameter holes on all spots that you have marked.

4) Dump the soapy water from your 10 gallon container and rinse it VERY well. Leftover detergent would be very bad for your plants.

5) Bring the container and place it where you want the system to live. These containers become very flexible when filled with water and I don't advise trying to move them after they are filled.

6) Cut a length of airline tubing that is long enough to reach from the airstone (which will be resting in the bottom of your container) to the air pump. Connect the airpump and airstone to the airline and plop the airstone down in the bottom-center of your container. Don't start the air pump yet.

7) Add water to the container. The idea here is not to fill the container, but to add enough water that the bottoms of the net pots reach just barely below the surface of the water when the lid is in place. If you prefer, you could put the lid on the container now, place a couple of net pots in some of the holes and add water through one of the empty holes and simply stop adding water when the level of water comes over the inside of the bottoms of the net pots. (NOTE: For the 10 gallon rubbermaid container shown in these photos, this amount works out to be seven gallons of water).

 Fire up the pump! Your contraption should look something like this:







If you look carefully (or look at the larger version of this photo) you'll see the bubbles bubbling away down in the reservoir. All that's left now is to add your favorite nutrient to the water, pH balance the nutrient solution and add your net pots and plants! I personally use Rapid Rooter plugs to hold my seeds and seedlings in the net pots.

If you have space near a nice sunny window, you could place your DWC system there and not have to worry about providing additional light. I don't have such a window so I provide artificial light using a 125 watt Hydrofarm brand compact fluorescent grow light.







Here's a LINK to where I got this info... 


http://thebucketfarm.blogspot.com/2009/11/building-cheapskate-diy-dwc-system.html


You'll need this later and saved me a bit of time too lol  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, lets hpe we can fine a suitable container thats not to expensive.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;F-1fodnGLio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1fodnGLio[/video]

*$29 + Free shipping for 1 of these*, we need *2 *so thats about *$58* which in *UK money is £37.49* .. Thats not to bad  for *2* and works out at* £18.74 each inc postage*  !!! We could E-mail him and ask about a *2X 4 hole containers*, I am sure that would be ok..._And saves you the hassle of cutting the circles without splitting the plastic_  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats not bad, would take ages to get here though.

I dont mind nuying a ready made system. http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Hydroponics-266/

How about the wilma 4 pot system? Im sure you can add stuff to it like a pump etc for oxygen.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

^^^ Thats one option  Basically its not hard to do and we could do it our selves for cheaper but we need to find a 'LARGE' container+flat lid - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

I know ive found these but again not flat lid http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Plastic-Storage-Boxes-Color-Lid-SIZE-OPTIONS-1-P-P-/320565773474?pt=UK_Storage&var=&hash=item76bf1e49e4

see with not driving i have 2 options, order all the bits online but pay postage etc or get taxis to places locally which again bumps up cost. Thats why i was thinking of these wilma kits but i dont know how good they are.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Thats not bad, would take ages to get here though.
> 
> I dont mind nuying a ready made system. http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Hydroponics-266/
> 
> How about the wilma 4 pot system? Im sure you can add stuff to it like a pump etc for oxygen.


Its a possibility and personal choice but I would think that 4 plants and 4 lots of roots would be a tad confined in that system, I am still 100% thinking DWC will give you the BEST results but I ll look into other possibilities too I just wanna find a system that will make use of the great size of you cab...Pleeeeze go with DWC you wont regret it  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

I will mate no worries, can you buy 4 plant DWC systems?


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

just foudn these mate, 120ltr, lid doesnt look flat thoughhttp://www.applegate.co.uk/listings/stock/solent-plastics/120-ltr-jumbo-plastic/3418-1314172.html


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.madaboutboxes.co.uk/stackable-boxes/box1520eu.html

With VAT they will be over 30 quid each plus delivery plus lids but if this style is ok i can search for a better price.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

Just ordered 2 x 100mm x 300mm odor soks, £70, hope i can flog the other 2 on they cost be nearly 140 notes. 

Those were the smalles ones i could find anyway so ive ordered them.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

What about these mate? 84 ltr and look sturdy and strong, i think we will be lucky to find bigger than this but not sure if its big enough.

http://www.euroffice.co.uk/i/rl72/Really-Useful-Storage-Box-Plastic-Recycled-Robust-Stackable-84-Litre


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Not as bad as i expected even if i do have to buy. http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/RUCK-Fan-Rhino-Pro-Filter-Packages-1241.asp
> 
> I know its a ruck fan but for £129.99 i can get the 4" fan and ducting and rhino filter. Would that fan be ok? Hopefully they will take these 8" back and swap for what i need
> 
> ...









*These Odorsok Carbon Air Filters are available in VARIOUS Sizes to CHOOSE from:*

125mm x 300mm (5 x 12") Flow Rate = 125 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 300 cubic feet per minute
150mm x 400mm (6 x 16") Flow Rate = 160 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 380 cubic feet per minute
200mm x 500mm (8 x 20") Flow Rate = 350 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 850 cubic feet per minute 
250mm x 600mm (10 x 24") Flow Rate = 400 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 900 cubic feet per minute
315mm x 800mm (12.5 x 31") Flow Rate = 710 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 1700 cubic feet per minute
350mm x 1000mm (14 x 39") Flow Rate = 1000 Litres per second / Flow Rate = 2400 cubic feet per minute

The Odorsok is a one of kind fabric carbon filter! Thats right FABRIC carbon filter..no metal to weight you down! - It's unlike any other carbon filter on the market and has many benefits over the old heavy metal canister filter.

Developed by a company you have grown to trust in the odour control industry - Phat Filter! The Odorsoks secret is in the unique tri-layer carbon matt & just like the Phat Filter Odorsoks are made only with the highest quality ground virgin activated carbon. Instead of reforming the carbon into dense pallets the carbon goes through two unique -fibre impregnation process -which creates an incredibly absorbent carbon & has 10 times the surface area of many palletized or granular carbon!

*Main Features:*

LPS Flow Rate = 125 / CFM Flow Rate = 300 The Odorsoks are extremely cost effective. Will provide Odour protection for up to 12 months ! The Odorsok comes completely collapsed in a small box and stores at under 1/12th of it's working size.Helps free up valuable shelf & advertising space. Lightweight, Compact, durable construction Assemble and dis-assemble is easy in less than 2 minutes! Fits all manufacturers fans. Average 8% air loss with centrifugal fans. Works in humidity - just tumble dry when wet. Air flow capacity from 100 - 2400 cf/m. Odorsoks are available in 6, 8, 10, 12 & 14 inch sizes. It's lightweight and compact - weighing just 4lbs. Choice of Airflow direction - Suck or Blow !

*How they work*

OdorSok air filter removes pollen, odours, vapours, pests, fumes, dust, chemicals and pollutants.
Odor-Sok Air Filters are constructed using bundles of microscopic activated carbon filaments and fibres. By controlling fibre width to 20 nm, the kinetics (adsorption rate) of carbon cloth is similar to that of a single exposed carbon particle. Air flows evenly across the carbon and with accelerated kinetics (up to ID-2400) and increased surface area, Odor-Sok Air Filters retain all the properties of deep filter bed canisters. Faster adsorption rates means smaller filter equipment and up to thirty times less carbon in use for the same result over a one year period.

Attachment of all sizes is as easy as a big zip-strip (available at your local hardware store), and some duck tape. Your exhaust fan inflates the filter!
The Odor Sok can be hung, or wall-mounted depending on the fan (you mount or hang the fan, with the attached sock). For a quiet application, try hanging the fan from a joist with some rubber bungie cords.

*Recommended and Maximum CFM:*

4" - recommend 133 CFM, max 190
5" - recommend 196 CFM, max 280
6" - recommend 266 CFM, max 380
8" - recommend 595 CFM, max 850
12" - recommend 1190 CFM, max 1700

*I just thought I'd add this as its quite useful* - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

I've found the container    !!! Here's a LINK : http://www.tanksdirectuk.co.uk/plastic_containers/straight_sided_plastic_tanks__slash__containers/175_litre_straight_sided_plastic_tank__slash__container







PLEASE NOTE: Delivery can be up to 7-14 working days for this product. Metal framed tanks may take longer.

175 Litre straight sided plastic tank / container.

Manufactured from tough, 100% food grade medium density polyethylene.

Straight sided to allow for maximum internal load capacity.

Smooth, easy to clean interiors.

The straight sided tanks are ideal as stand alone products, or can be used with static and mobile support frames for ingredients and liquids. The tanks also offer excellent load capacity benefits due to their straight sides.

All our products are manufactured from high quality medium density food grade polyethylene. Polyethylene offers the following qualities:

Good resistance to most acids, alkalies and chemicals.

Wide operating temperature range of -20º to +60ºc.

Durable &#8211; polyethylene products are extremely durable and will give many years service when used with reasonable care.

Easy to clean - polyethylene products are very easy to clean and are ideal for washdown applications.



Length: 815mm
Width: 585mm
Height: 465mm
Capacity: 175 Litres (38 Gallons)

You get to choose the colour; May I suggest Black 

£66.33 each but the size is perfect!! The pic shows them with lids but there is no mention of them coming with lids so an E-Mail would be needed to secure this...

Let me know what you think, Look on this web site there are quite a few tanks to choose from but 1 of these or slightly smaller with a lid should be just the ticket 




http://www.tanksdirectuk.co.uk/index.php




Tell me your thoughts - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll take a look mate, a bit more expensive than I imagined but we nearly have everything now.

Will these tanks have to be moved around when they are full because they will be very heavy, I used to bee beers and even forty or fifty ltrs is very heavy.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 22, 2010)

It's over 30 quid for each lid mate and a tenner each delivery. Could do with finding something cheaper. Misses is going mad as it is with me caining the savings lol.

I'll have another search around now.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 22, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> It's over 30 quid for each lid mate and a tenner each delivery. Could do with finding something cheaper. Misses is going mad as it is with me caining the savings lol.
> 
> I'll have another search around now.


Yeah that is well to costly..I'll have another look about tommorrow, DWC is all about being cheap.. I am thinking maybe if we have a normal big tub ..(I'll post pics tommoz) we could just train the plants and use a tub less than 100L.

As I say leave it with me and I'll find the one we need tommoz and as cheap as possible too  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers mate.

They are out of the 4" filters unitl the first week of the new year but by the time i get the cab lined etc it should be here.

I was wondering does the top cab of the unit need to be lined with mylar? Was just thinking if it doesnt it will make life alot easier for me as i wont have to move the cabs about.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 23, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> They are out of the 4" filters unitl the first week of the new year but by the time i get the cab lined etc it should be here.
> 
> I was wondering does the top cab of the unit need to be lined with mylar? Was just thinking if it doesnt it will make life alot easier for me as i wont have to move the cabs about.


The top section does not need to be lined  Because there is nothing in that section that requires light+a reflective surface, Sound proofing will be needed though...Dyna-Mat for the Carbon filter areas and accoustic foam proofing for the in-line fan areas, This will help baffel the noise of the fans etc...But in saying that I would imagine you will be fine just leaving the area as it is because the 2 small fines are pretty quiet anyway  

I have just gotten home after a killer day shopping from the moment I opened my eyes.. I will have another look for some suitable res. containers - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks mate, cheaper the better lol. Im hoping fans etc plus odorsoks maybe here tomorrow then its just waiting till the new year for filters.

No rush mate i understand you have a family and certainly a busy time of year.

As for the cabs ill probably do a trial run first and hopefully i wont need acoustic matting etc but if it is to noisey then ill get some.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 24, 2010)

Will the bottom cab have to be lined mate?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 24, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Will the bottom cab have to be lined mate?


You can do.. its not essential but I have because if you have any spills there's less chance of rott in the wood etc, Once the cabs been covered in Mylar and the Mylar is hung wrinkle free etc make sure its well stapled in place and then use silver metal duct tape to put around the inside edges of the cab etc so no spills can get into any of the joins and no smell can excape at all 

Sorry for the late reply, been at my folks house preparing tommoz roasty, and then had to help my mate do his 1st Harvest  only just got back - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok mate ill prob get cracking on it the day after boxing day. I may not bother lining the bottom cab if it isnt essential, will just make my life easier and mean i havent got to keep humnping the cabs about, im fairly strong but the big cabs weigh a ton.

Does the cab have to be leveled or anything mate?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 24, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate ill prob get cracking on it the day after boxing day. I may not bother lining the bottom cab if it isnt essential, will just make my life easier and mean i havent got to keep humnping the cabs about, im fairly strong but the big cabs weigh a ton.
> 
> Does the cab have to be leveled or anything mate?


Erm.. what do you mean by leveled? Also I would advise waiting on covering the grow shelf until we have the res container, cos we need to cut out a hole for the container/s to sit in 1st. I have still not found a tub but dont worry I *WILL* defo find the correct one after Christmas for you  - STELTHY


----------



## HiDE (Dec 24, 2010)

So I have a cabinet but I can't decide what kind of setup I want to go for. Post your idea's and comments down below. Thanks!


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 24, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Erm.. what do you mean by leveled? Also I would advise waiting on covering the grow shelf until we have the res container, cos we need to cut out a hole for the container/s to sit in 1st. I have still not found a tub but dont worry I *WILL* defo find the correct one after Christmas for you  - STELTHY


I mean checking to see if its level with a spirit level? There is probably no need but thought I would check.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 24, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I mean checking to see if its level with a spirit level? There is probably no need but thought I would check.


As long as its setup how its supposed to be, I am sure you wont need to level it, but lol if it was me I'd probably do it lol just so I could tick it off the list  I wouldn't worry about it though man! 

Anyhow I am off to bed soon lots and lots to do tommoz  Merry Christmas to you n your Mrs hope you have a quality day together/with the familly - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you and your family have a great day too mate.

They guy I got the cabs from said to check they were level, I'm thinking this more to do with them butting up seamlessly though.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive been thinking mate, would we be beter off using 4 x 20ltr buckets form these plants? I can cut a big section out of the bottom of the cab to house them. Let me know mate.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/5116/The-IWS-Oxy-Pot.html

4 plant system is £79.99, not sure of the dimensions though.

Found these also http://www.hydroponicssupercentre.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_9&products_id=84


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ive been thinking mate, would we be beter off using 4 x 20ltr buckets form these plants? I can cut a big section out of the bottom of the cab to house them. Let me know mate.


 Thats crossed my mind too! Yeah I think that would be a good idea - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

Evolution of the bubbler

*Single plant bubblers* are one of the hottest growing systems around due to their relative low cost and exceptional plant growing performance. This latest single plant system from the people at IWS improves upon the basic design by using higher quality glands and fittings as well as incorporating a combined lid and net pot for simpler construction and improved stability. As many people like to buy multiple Oxy-Pots at a time and combine aeration equipment, we offer the Oxy-Pot in 1, 4 and 8 plant kits including the growing systems themselves, the aeration equipment and growing media. 

1 Plant IWS Oxy-Pot includes: 1 x Oxy-Pot Growing System (Base, Lid and Accessory Pack), 1 x Budget Air Pump (Single Outlet - 1.6 Litres/minute), 1 x 50mm Blue Economy Airstone, 2m of Airline and 2.5 Litres of Clay Pebbles. 4 Plant IWS Oxy-Pot includes: 4 x Oxy-Pot Growing System (Base, Lid and Accessory Pack), 1 x Budget Air Pump (4 Outlet - 4 x 2.5 Litres/minute), 4 x 50mm Blue Economy Airstone, 8m of Airline and 10 Litres of Clay Pebbles. 8 Plant IWS Oxy-Pot includes: 8 x Oxy-Pot Growing System (Base, Lid and Accessory Pack), 2 x Budget Air Pump (4 Outlet - 4 x 2.5 Litres/minute), 8 x 50mm Blue Economy Airstone, 16m of Airline and 20 Litres of Clay Pebbles. 

I've looked into these and they appear to be excellent  my RES containers are pretty much a DIY version of these and I get great results from my DIY ones....I think these will be great. You'll need 8 all in all 4 on either side. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Bubbling at its best*

Those clever people at *IWS* have come up trumps again with this fantastic *recirculating bubbler system*. Using a variation of their renowned flood and drain controller, this system periodically drains your bubbler units back to the main reservoir to ensure that your nutrients remain fully mixed and equally dispersed between the individual pots. It also uses the same float switch technology from The *IWS* flood & drain controller to automatically maintain optimum nutrient solution levels in your pots, reducing the need for constant checks and top ups. 

Each individual bubbler unit has a capacity of *15 litres*, (5L more than my res containers), an integrated mesh pot lid for simple set-up, and quality leak-safe fittings. The 6 plant system uses a *100 Litre reservoir*, the 12 plant system uses a 220 Litre reservoir and the 18 plant system uses a 350 Litre reservoir. Aeration equipment sold separately - see related items on the right. 

What are your views on this addition to these containers? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure what the second buckets are mate. Shall I find out the dimensions of the 4 pot set up, I know there eighty quid each but they seem decent. Let me know what you think I should get.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive just been and got a spirit level, they arent dead level but there close enough. I got the screws aswell for the hinges and some sealant to fill in any gaps in the big cabs.

Sis is comming up tomorrow so ill start on them then, if i can get the sides of the big cabs lined this week as well as lining the doors and getting them fitted ill be happy. All i will need to do then is cut a big piece out the bottom and cut a 4" hole in the tops then i can get them lined aswell


----------



## stelthy (Dec 29, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just been and got a spirit level, they arent dead level but there close enough. I got the screws aswell for the hinges and some sealant to fill in any gaps in the big cabs.
> 
> Sis is comming up tomorrow so ill start on them then, if i can get the sides of the big cabs lined this week as well as lining the doors and getting them fitted ill be happy. All i will need to do then is cut a big piece out the bottom and cut a 4" hole in the tops then i can get them lined aswell


Is your sealent mould resistant?...It should say on the tube/tub. Remember to take lots of pics of the equipment and the tools etc and post em' up  Just remember to use the spray adhesive when applying the Mylar and staple it to secure it in place,.. You can trim any bits that stick out with a scalpal ...I look forward to seeing what you can achieve  Its nice of your sister to lend a hand.

Have you got the new joins,Odor Socs, fans orr filters yet? ...I would wait until you have these items in your possesion until you cut the holes etc, only sometimes things are advertised as being 4" and they turn out to be 4.2" or 3.8" etc if you wait until you have the items its a sure fire way to get the correct measurements by simply drawing around each item and then making your cut, Its ok to cover everything in Mylar 1st (with exception of the growshelves) and make the holes after since the spray adhesive will hold the Mylar to the wood and lessen the chances of tears etc.

Have you shown your sister this thread? 

Hope all goes well dude..just remember to post up pics of every step you cover, it'll make for an interesting read as well as being a good source of reference etc hope to see your efforts soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 29, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> Not sure what the second buckets are mate. Shall I find out the dimensions of the 4 pot set up, I know there eighty quid each but they seem decent. Let me know what you think I should get.


Yeah get the dimensions will help  Youll need *8, 4 on either side so thats gonna cost around : £640.00*. Its kinda on the pricey side... Yes they are great, but you could make DIY ones for a fraction of that price..Its up to you though. Just a thought how do those tubs drain?? and do the lids have a hole where you can pour in you fresh nuits?? 

_I would just get 4 medium (2per side) sized non-transparent storage containers and hole saw the lids to hold the net pots you should be able to do that for well under £150_ but again, balls in your court,.. The other option is easier and will look nicer just a steep price, what are your thoughts - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 29, 2010)

I cant afford £640 mate that would be well over budget, ill get some more info on the cheaper oxy pots, there £79.99 per 4. Im still waiting on dimensions so when they get back to me ill get as much info as possible.

My sister isnt well today so im gonna just do what i can and hope she can come tomorrow.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 29, 2010)

The sealant says its got a fungacide so im guessing it will be ok?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 29, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> I cant afford £640 mate that would be well over budget, ill get some more info on the cheaper oxy pots, there £79.99 per 4. Im still waiting on dimensions so when they get back to me ill get as much info as possible.
> 
> My sister isnt well today so im gonna just do what i can and hope she can come tomorrow.


Oh...lol  when you said they were *£79* _I thought you meant each _lol  nah then in that case *£158 for 8 pots! that's not so bad*  I'd do that then  Hope yer Sister gets well n is able to help you soon mate, good luck - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 29, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> The sealant says its got a fungacide so im guessing it will be ok?


Yeah that should be fine  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 29, 2010)

These are the ones i think im gonna get http://www.growell.co.uk/p/5116/The-IWS-Oxy-Pot.html

Ive managed to hang the doors for the top 2 smaller cabs, thought id get this out of the way as there not being lined. First ones fit perfect and no gap but the second ones have a slight gap in between the doors i just think they will need some adjusting.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 29, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> These are the ones i think im gonna get http://www.growell.co.uk/p/5116/The-IWS-Oxy-Pot.html
> 
> Ive managed to hang the doors for the top 2 smaller cabs, thought id get this out of the way as there not being lined. First ones fit perfect and no gap but the second ones have a slight gap in between the doors i just think they will need some adjusting.


Yeah adjust em' if you can  hows it looking so far? load up a couple of pics if you can  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 29, 2010)

Ill get some pics taken tomorrow mate.My sister is still ill so looks like it may be the weekend now before we get cracking.

Its all comming together now though, ive got a good idea of what needs doing and can see it comming together nicely I cant waitto get started.

Have been looking into strains to grow, ilike variety so ill probably keep growing from seed, was thinking of trying the Vanilla Kush and maybe some White Rhino also


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 30, 2010)

A couple of pics as promised. The guy from the wardrobe place said i should be able to adjust the doors on cab 2. He did say however its better to have a 1mm gap between the doors incase they expand etc due to humidity. he said this would still be air tight as i have an overlapping door.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 30, 2010)

Right i have had another go at the doors, first ones are bang on about a 1mm gap(last pic), best i can do on the others is a 3mm gap(middle pic), i was thinking about maybe putting a little bit of foam on the inside of the door to make it a nice fit. Ive tried and tried but 3mm is the best i can do.

Ive also siliconed the first cab.

Thats me done for today im gonna skin up now. I usually rush things and mess them up but im doing a bit on this each day and its all comming together


----------



## stelthy (Dec 31, 2010)

BudBaby said:


> View attachment 1353064View attachment 1353063View attachment 1353062Right i have had another go at the doors, first ones are bang on about a 1mm gap(last pic), best i can do on the others is a 3mm gap(middle pic), i was thinking about maybe putting a little bit of foam on the inside of the door to make it a nice fit. Ive tried and tried but 3mm is the best i can do.
> 
> Ive also siliconed the first cab.
> 
> Thats me done for today im gonna skin up now. I usually rush things and mess them up but im doing a bit on this each day and its all comming together


Thats ok dude, youve done well...Once the equipment is installed you can add thin wooden strips behind the gaps to create an air tight finish... Have we got anything on order at the mo? Have you ordered the Oxy Pots? ..I just shared a tulip with my mate...Man I'am high lol  need an ice lolly  got an ultra dry mouth - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL at the dry mouth.

Hopefully the fans etc will arrive tomorrow or tuesday with the filters to follow later in the week, i rekon these smaller ones will fit perfect in my top cabs so its just a case of having to cut one hole

Still waiting to here on the size of the oxypots but i suspect there are closed till Tuesday, if they dont mail me back by then ill give them a ring.

What i will do is line the cabs and seal them agaiin before taping up the gaps just incase i nik the sealant when trimming the mylar plus this will make it doubly smell proof.

I just want to get cracking now. I hope these lights are as good as the guy says.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 31, 2010)

Have been thinking mate, will i be able to dry my weed in the veg room while the other plants are flowering? I rekon 2 weeks to dry but not sure if 6 weeks is enough to go from seed to vegged ready for flowering.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 1, 2011)

Right thats another job ticked off, i have lined and fitted the bottom doors. Adhesive was a bit messy so it needs a good clean down with some hot water but ill wait till ive lined the lot and do it all together.

I got a few air bubbles in the Mylar but its nothing major and all in all im pleased.

Hopefully fans wuill be here on Tuesday and filters later in the week. Ill chase up the dimensions of the oxy pots tuesday if i dont here back off them.

Sister is on the mend so hopefully by the end of next week ill have the cabs lined, fans and filters in place and just waiting for the lights

Why can i never post pics in the correct order lol!!

I think i am going to stain the front of the cabs also to make it look a bit more appealing.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

Mate ive been thinking, can i just cut most of the grow shelf away? Im gonna line the bottom cabs anyway and this way if i ever decide to get bigger buckets or pots ill have the room. Let me know mate and ill get cracking. Was just gonna leave about 4" all round.

Also i may look into making these bubblers. Thats site do 5 gallon buckets and the pumps and airstones etc so im gonna work out how much cheaper it is to make them plus using 5 gallon buckets will give me a bit more room for the roots.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120660334205

Just found these and they look good, 27ltrs also and ony 15" wide so i could fit them in.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120660334205
> 
> Just found these and they look good, 27ltrs also and ony 15" wide so i could fit them in.


Hello mate  They look great, You'll need 8 though. Can you message the seller and ask if you can get the 8, or where else you could find the extra 4! I also looked in 'Staples' and they have clear flat top large 80L storage containers for under £20 so all you need to do is cut the pot holes in the lid and cover the tops in silver tape.. I'll post a pic of the one I found in a while once I ve loaded up my pics 

If you can get those 4 large oxy pots and an extra 4 as well this would be 'problem solved'  tb - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate ive been thinking, can i just cut most of the grow shelf away? Im gonna line the bottom cabs anyway and this way if i ever decide to get bigger buckets or pots ill have the room. Let me know mate and ill get cracking. Was just gonna leave about 4" all round.
> 
> Also i may look into making these bubblers. Thats site do 5 gallon buckets and the pumps and airstones etc so im gonna work out how much cheaper it is to make them plus using 5 gallon buckets will give me a bit more room for the roots.


Yes!  This is pretty much what you need to do... I was going to surgest waiting until you have your pots/containers to make holes to the exact sizes...You may need to use 'L' brackets to strengthen the sides/corners of the bottom cabs also leave a 2" square boarder in the shelf this will help displace the weight.

If you want to make bubbler pots its pretty easy but I think I'd be right in thinking if you got 8 of the Oxy Pots you pictured above it would be alot less hassle and they'd be ready to go  what are your thoughts - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hello mate  They look great, You'll need 8 though. Can you message the seller and ask if you can get the 8, or where else you could find the extra 4! I also looked in 'Staples' and they have clear flat top large 80L storage containers for under £20 so all you need to do is cut the pot holes in the lid and cover the tops in silver tape.. I'll post a pic of the one I found in a while once I ve loaded up my pics
> 
> If you can get those 4 large oxy pots and an extra 4 as well this would be 'problem solved'  tb - STELTHY


I have messaged him to see if he can supply me 8, ive been looking at pumps also, i can either get submersible pumps for each bucket or buy 2 bigger pumps to do each 4 pots.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yes!  This is pretty much what you need to do... I was going to surgest waiting until you have your pots/containers to make holes to the exact sizes...You may need to use 'L' brackets to strengthen the sides/corners of the bottom cabs also leave a 2" square boarder in the shelf this will help displace the weight.
> 
> If you want to make bubbler pots its pretty easy but I think I'd be right in thinking if you got 8 of the Oxy Pots you pictured above it would be alot less hassle and they'd be ready to go  what are your thoughts - STELTHY



I may leave it until i decide which way to go, those 27ltr pots look good and if he can do me 8 ill go with that, those staples boxes sound ok also, would i use 1 x 80ltr container per 2 or 4 plants?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.staples.co.uk/filing-and-archive-supplies/storage-boxes-plastic/really-useful-office-storage-boxes/black-84-litre-storage-box-710-x-440-x-380mm-lxwxd

I found these, i rekon we could get away with 2 x ltr boxes though per 2 plants this would still be more thgan the 27 ltr ones. I bet these have holes in though they all seemto for some reason. Perhaps a 60ltr clear container would be more suitable and ill just cover em in tape.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

He can do me 8 pots and delivery on the lot is only 20 quid Ive asked him if he will sell privately and knock me some money off lol.

The only thing im worried about is cutting the holes for them as ive never used a jigsaw before lol. Would i need to cut out 8 holes and put them in individualy or can i just cut out the section i need for the total space?

It would have been easier to have spacers as planned in the bottom big cab because now ive got to cut through the bottom of the big cab and the top of the small cab.

Do you think these 27ltr pots look ok then? Is the large basket/pot thing ok? All the other ones ive seen use smaller ones.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://www.staples.co.uk/filing-and-archive-supplies/storage-boxes-plastic/really-useful-office-storage-boxes/black-84-litre-storage-box-710-x-440-x-380mm-lxwxd
> 
> I found these, i rekon we could get away with 2 x ltr boxes though per 2 plants this would still be more thgan the 27 ltr ones. I bet these have holes in though they all seemto for some reason. Perhaps a 60ltr clear container would be more suitable and ill just cover em in tape.









I was thinking 1 per cab... You could get 2 for now & see if you can get 2 in one cab and if so then get another 2. 2X 60L could be better for 2 plants...Hmm .. I still like those Oxy Pots thought I'll keep my fingers crossed you can get 8 of those - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> He can do me 8 pots and delivery on the lot is only 20 quid Ive asked him if he will sell privately and knock me some money off lol.
> 
> The only thing im worried about is cutting the holes for them as ive never used a jigsaw before lol. Would i need to cut out 8 holes and put them in individualy or can i just cut out the section i need for the total space?
> 
> ...


Thats great news    Get the 8 pots  !!! You could do it either way.. I would want to go perfectionist and cut 8 holes but if truth be told cutting one big hole to accomodate 4 pots on either side would be the easier simpler option  

Yeah the larger basket/pots are fine You will fill them with Hydroclay balls and place a rockwool cube in the centre of each one they'll work no worries there  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 2, 2011)

Great ill see if he will knock me a bit off and get them ordered.

Not sure whether to get 2 x 4 outlet pumps or get good quality high output pump and run the 8 pots off that? 

What do you rekon mate?

I was looking at this http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4179.html

It says i can run up to 18 lines off it and its 41 watt so powerfull enough. It does 68ltrs a minute, not sure if this is what we need?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

That pump looks great! - I'd get 2 of them though,(+ 2X 8-Way Manifolds) Its a good idea to do this because 1 of them can bubble 8 of the pots and the other can also bubble 8 of the pots This will feed more food/nuits + O2 to the roots and if 1 of the pumps fails you'll have another working along side to act as a safety net  and continue promoting growth etc. So in a word 'YES' get 2 of these  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 3, 2011)

2 is a bit over my budget mate, really getting in the neck from her in doors about how much im spending lol. Can i just get one to start with and then when my savings build back up a bit get another one.

I wont order yet as i want to find out the size of the top of these buckets as if there over 16-17" its going to be very tight if i can fit them in.

Im hoping once i have got these and the pump i will only have to fork out for seeds and nutes then.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> 2 is a bit over my budget mate, really getting in the neck from her in doors about how much im spending lol. Can i just get one to start with and then when my savings build back up a bit get another one.
> 
> I wont order yet as i want to find out the size of the top of these buckets as if there over 16-17" its going to be very tight if i can fit them in.
> 
> Im hoping once i have got these and the pump i will only have to fork out for seeds and nutes then.


Lol, I just saw the price tag  Yeah just get the 1 for now or shop around to see if you can get 2 for the price of 1 etc... You'll be able to get by on 1 for now  Do you know what nuits you want to use? I like Canna's Line but a friend of mine uses Dutch Pro and they are also very good  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 3, 2011)

I havent a clue on nutes mate, ive got the jist of how the buckets work but as for nutes im clueless. Ill just go for the best ones mate whatever you recommend.

Just spoke to the LED guy, he has finished my veg light and is starting work on my big light this afternoon, he says he should be able to send them the end of this week.

As i said in my message to you im gonna go for Super Lemon Haze and Armageddon. Armageddon should finish about a week before the Haze, not sure if this is a problem or if i can crop that first and leave the haze to finish. Both of these are meant to be very strong and good yeilders.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I havent a clue on nutes mate, ive got the jist of how the buckets work but as for nutes im clueless. Ill just go for the best ones mate whatever you recommend.
> 
> Just spoke to the LED guy, he has finished my veg light and is starting work on my big light this afternoon, he says he should be able to send them the end of this week.
> 
> As i said in my message to you im gonna go for Super Lemon Haze and Armageddon. Armageddon should finish about a week before the Haze, not sure if this is a problem or if i can crop that first and leave the haze to finish. Both of these are meant to be very strong and good yeilders.


I'd reccomend Canna's line of nuitrients. Good news about the lights being nearly done  Yeah its no problem if one finishes before the other if anything it will allow more light to get to the finalist  and presumably reward you with a greater yield  How tall do you want to grow them ideally? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 4, 2011)

Im not sure mate, the big cabs are 1.6m in height.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im not sure mate, the big cabs are 1.6m in height.


If we aim for the ladies to be *100cm (1M)* by harvest you will have a great ammount of bud... _This also means you can Veg to about 40-50cm_ (*16"-20"*) *4X 1M* ladies should give you some where in the region of *12-16 oZ of dry bud*  sounds good to me man! I'll post pics/*LINK's* to the nuits I reccomend you use  I also recommend topping each of your ladies once or twice! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok mate thanks.

Fans and 90 degree bends just arrived, filters to follow this week. The fans just fit inside the top cabs, ive got stand for them also.

Just in the process of lining the cabs, camera battery has died so i cant get any pics but ill charge it up now and show you when we are done.

I have found that the doors on one of the bottom small cabs are a bit loose, there is nothign to tighten up though maybe its just the way they are, theres a bit of movement in all the small doors but ill address that later.

Im hoping with any luck to be sprouting my first seeds in 2 weeks.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 4, 2011)

Good good  The fans fit in the top cab's with their stands on too? Yeah charge up the cam. man, be good to see how your getting on  What do yo mean by 'the bottom doors are a bit loose' are the hinges loose, or do you mean there is a visible gap between the door/s and the cab once the doors are closed? You can add magnets this can sometimes help and also insulating draft exc. tape.. Have you got a Heated Propergator for your seedlings? I bought mine from B&Q for under £15 they are great and the seeds hatch out lol  in no time (very worth having) - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 4, 2011)

Im still to get a propergator mate but ill get one as soon as the cabs are done.

When i say loose i mean you close them and they close flush than after a while one of the draws drops a little, its just a cosmetic thing. To be honest all the dorrs seem a tad out so the cabs will def need levelling for a better fit.

There is some pics here of what we achieved today, over all im very happy, we got a big air bubble on the back piece, tried making a small hole in it and pushing it out to no avail so we will just have to put up with it. I didnt do the tops as im gonna cut the hole in it first.

The guy with the buckets says they are 16" max at there lids so ill be able to fit them in and ive asked him to send me a paypal invoice. Im gonna have a good look tomorrow and decide on what pump to order. Money being tight i could do with just buying one but i dont mind spending a little bit more on that if it will do all 8 buckets.

I didnt think about the fan with the stand lol, ill have a look tomorrow and let you know.

Im busy tomorrow so my sister is comming back up Thursday to do the other cabs and help me get them level. The big ones weigh a ton. I will then get the cabs stained and when the buckets arrive ill cut the bottom shelf out as much as i need to and line it and do the top holes also awell and line the ceiling of the grow cab. Its finally comming together


----------



## karr (Jan 4, 2011)

Try to mount that fan through the board into a stud in the wall or it's likely to shake an buzz the crap outta that room. 

It's a really good idea though.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 4, 2011)

I have stands for the fans so they should be ok.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive got to start thinking about locks now. I want something discreet and easy to fit. Any suggestions bud? Misses wants proper locks on it else i would have just used the ones you did.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im still to get a propergator mate but ill get one as soon as the cabs are done.
> 
> When i say loose i mean you close them and they close flush than after a while one of the draws drops a little, its just a cosmetic thing. To be honest all the dorrs seem a tad out so the cabs will def need levelling for a better fit.
> 
> ...









Hi dude in this pic if you turn the fan around so one hole is facing down and the other up, How much room does it leave you? I have a few ideas how we can install these I'll see how they fit in that way around and I'll draw up some surgestions tommoz. 

All in all though the cab/s are coming along great  I think we should wait before cutting in the intakes, and see just how big the LED light setups are going to be I have some great STEALTH ideas, I'll post all the nuitrients you'll need to get now.

Bet your well pleased with how its all beginning to look and those new fans are alot easier to deal with SO so much quieter to  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

*£8-10*







*£15 for (both)*







*£15*







*£25*







*£18*







*£55*







*£52*







*£90*








*£12*







*£12*







*£30*







Then you'll need a handful of pippets a test-tube and a PH Tester whether it be digital or standard dropper bottle, and also an EC wand comes in handy see below:


*£35*







You'll also need a misting bottle :

*£2-15 (depending on size make & quality)*







Also note if you go on *Canna's website :* http://www.canna.com/ You can enter your res size etc and work out a custom grow guide expecially for your plants  Its great I've used it a few times for different sized res's and the guides can easilly be printed off _to be kept in your cab/s for as and when you need them_ 

And that pretty much covers it some of the nuits are quite pricey ie: *Bud Candy, Cha Ching and Canna Boost* _but they do give outstanding results_ 

I use the* 1L *cartons of each nuitrient (*because I only have 2 plants on the go usually*) baring in mind you will have *8* ladies on the go I would recommend you buying the *5L versions of each nuitrient*... these *WILL* cost more, but *WILL* last the length of time you need them for i*e/ (Min of 3 Months with 5L of each nuit) * 

Hope this helps mate - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

karr said:


> Try to mount that fan through the board into a stud in the wall or it's likely to shake an buzz the crap outta that room.
> 
> It's a really good idea though.


Hi Karr we will mount the fan but the location and orientation have yet to be decided, Dont worry though there will be little to zero Buzzing  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have stands for the fans so they should be ok.


I have a few ideas on mounting the in-line fans, when do you expect to receive the LEDs? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive got to start thinking about locks now. I want something discreet and easy to fit. Any suggestions bud? Misses wants proper locks on it else i would have just used the ones you did.


I think 1st off we'll get everything propperly covered  Then apply a series of magnets to the cupboard doors,floor and ceiling. 4 Inside bolts 2 on the top and bottom of the doors, 2 per cab and the we can look into some propper locks YALE are great but carry a frightening price tag.. A visit to your local lock shop is 'key' lol sorry for the bad pun lol, Just talk to the shop assistant and say its for a cupboard containing chemicals in your bathroom or summink? !! and you have lots of kids and need it well locked so little fingers cant get in...I am sure you'll get something pretty good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 5, 2011)

You could also do with getting a couple of electrical fire extinguishers:








and a couple/few smoke alarms:








These are just common sense really and piece of mind in case the worst happens  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude in this pic if you turn the fan around so one hole is facing down and the other up, How much room does it leave you? I have a few ideas how we can install these I'll see how they fit in that way around and I'll draw up some surgestions tommoz.
> 
> All in all though the cab/s are coming along great  I think we should wait before cutting in the intakes, and see just how big the LED light setups are going to be I have some great STEALTH ideas, I'll post all the nuitrients you'll need to get now.
> 
> Bet your well pleased with how its all beginning to look and those new fans are alot easier to deal with SO so much quieter to  - STELTHY



It leaves me about 2" above it mate if i put it in that way.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont think your listing of the nutes worked properly mate ive just got prices but no products.

Just ordered buckets(£140). Im gonna order pump in a bit, is it worth buying any extra air line just in case? Its only cheap.

I get payed next week so ill get the nutes then and hopefully lights and filters should be here next week

Im goign down B & Q Sunday so il pick up a propogator then.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

I emailed the guy who sells those pumps and he says one of those would be plenty for 8 x 27ltr buckets. He said i would get 8.5ltrs per minute per pot which he said is plenty.

Does that sound ok to you mate? Let me know and ill get it ordered.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

With the nutes mate can you let me know what ill need just to get them ready to flower then i can order the rest at the time. Just be more affordable for me if i get them in 2 stages plus the misses wont go mad lmao.

She still aint happy about this but i rekon she will come round lol. Its gonna save us alot of money in the long run from me not having to buy.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I dont think your listing of the nutes worked properly mate ive just got prices but no products.
> 
> Just ordered buckets(£140). Im gonna order pump in a bit, is it worth buying any extra air line just in case? Its only cheap.
> 
> ...


Hi dude, are you finding this site is being weird again?? Yesterday I couldn't click on any of the titles on the main page, today I can but all my text on the screen is in *BOLD* The pics Ive uploaded on to your thread I can see perfectly Yet you can't see them, I wish who evers doing the programming for this site would leave it alone it worked perfectly before they started fucking about with the lay out etc etc..

Ive slightly adjusted the layout of the message with prices I hope you can see the pics now?

Glad the buckets are on their way  I found the best air-line to use is the dark blue one that you get from most good quality aquatics stores its flexible and doesn't break down or degrade you'll need a fair bit of this 

Glad to hear your collecting everything we need be great to have it all in there and set up    - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I emailed the guy who sells those pumps and he says one of those would be plenty for 8 x 27ltr buckets. He said i would get 8.5ltrs per minute per pot which he said is plenty.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you mate? Let me know and ill get it ordered.


If thats what he said then I would expect he's being truthful (if he wants good REP  ) The only real bonuses of using 2 pumps is that if one fails there's one to get you by so the ladies dont drown (water+no O2 bubbles) and also the added supply of O2 is always good... But one+8-way manifold will be fine providing it doesn't fail  Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> With the nutes mate can you let me know what ill need just to get them ready to flower then i can order the rest at the time. Just be more affordable for me if i get them in 2 stages plus the misses wont go mad lmao.
> 
> She still aint happy about this but i rekon she will come round lol. Its gonna save us alot of money in the long run from me not having to buy.


Yeah sure thing man  Yeah my Mrs went ape at me when I bought my nuits _she could'nt understand why they were the prices they were_ lol  Its just cos of what they do Ie/ *Boost = Heavy growth and bigger buds, Cha-Ching = insane resin production and huge THC gain and Bud Candy = Lush flavour*.... _The rest of them are fairly reasonable_  ..

Ill make a list of the stuff you need to get to flower... But I strongly reccomend getting the *5L bottles/tubs* of each just because you have* 8 plants 5L will last you *_even though the cost is high, after your 1st couple of harvest's maybe even your 1st you'll be back in pocket and and both you and your wife will be able to sleep again at night..well your wife anyway_  Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> If thats what he said then I would expect he's being truthful (if he wants good REP  ) The only real bonuses of using 2 pumps is that if one fails there's one to get you by so the ladies dont drown (water+no O2 bubbles) and also the added supply of O2 is always good... But one+8-way manifold will be fine providing it doesn't fail  Hope that helps - STELTHY




Well he could of said i needed the more expensive one so i think he is being honest.

The sites playing up a bit for me aswell, its doing my head in.

Regarding the pumps, im fairly confident this is a realy good pump and shouldnt fail but what ill do is maybe get 2 cheaper budget pumps form somewhere else as an imediate back up if this fails. Would be a cheaper option and still provide me with a back up if anything goes wrong while i purchase another one. What do you think?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

*HERE'S A LIST OF THE 1ST LOT OF NUITS YOU WILL NEED* 

Canna Start 5L







Canna Hydro Vega 5L







Canna Rhyzotonic 5L

Superthrive 1L















Canna Cannazym 5L







Hammer Head PK 9/18 1L (get a couple/few)







PH Down (liquid - 1L)


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok mate ill get them ordered the start of next week when i get paid.

How long do you think ill have to veg for? Im wondering if i will have time to dry the buds in the veg cab before starting again? I thinkn this would be perfect as i could still use the fan and filter to get rid of the smell while they are drying. Im hoping to have room to stroe the nuites too.

I think i may top these plants, ive been doing some reading up and it doesnt look to hard. Im wondering though because its my first grow whether to just top them and grow them normally this time to get used to it all then start a scrog? Im not to sure how hard/advanced scrogging is.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate ill get them ordered the start of next week when i get paid.
> 
> How long do you think ill have to veg for? Im wondering if i will have time to dry the buds in the veg cab before starting again? I thinkn this would be perfect as i could still use the fan and filter to get rid of the smell while they are drying. Im hoping to have room to stroe the nuites too.
> 
> I think i may top these plants, ive been doing some reading up and it doesnt look to hard. Im wondering though because its my first grow whether to just top them and grow them normally this time to get used to it all then start a scrog? Im not to sure how hard/advanced scrogging is.


I think if you Veg for 3 -5 weeks, You should be able to dry in the veg cab after but only time will tell but if not we could get a very small cab to dry in (one that wouldn't look out of place in your room)  We should have plenty of room in the top/bottom of the cab to store the nuits 

Yeah I top mine to its a great idea and almost doubles bud production  Scrogging s not really all that hard but for your 1st grow I would just top them and LST them - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 6, 2011)

Im hoping there will be enough time to get them dry, could we not start the new seeds off while it was drying?

Also what airstones do i need? Ive seen some about 7 quid each but on ebay you can get a 10 pack of ceramic ones 4" by 2" for 25 quid. Would these be suitable or to big?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

You can start the seeds off in an propagator...I wouldnt recommend planting your seeds in the veg cab whilst your drying your buds in the veg cab.. The water from the DWC pots will cause humidity levels to rise and thats the exact opposite of what you want in a room where your drying your buds! It would also be a good idea to get a small cloakroom sized de-humidifier fo the veg room you plan to dry your buds in  they are pretty cheap/inexpensive to buy.

I use bubble discs I will post pics/LINK's to what I find most effective, I glue gun'd mine down to the centre of the buckets for a central release of bubbles. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=1306

17 Item down the page.










http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22115








http://www.bizrate.com/fish-supplies/elite-bubble-disk-4--pid1852601418/







You can easilly get these from places like Pets at Home or any good Aquatics stores ... you'll need 8 of them  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 7, 2011)

Right thats the pump and 8 way mainifold ordered(i got 2 manifolds just incase)

Filters have just arrived so ill shop about later for the airdiscs and airline.

I have a dehumidifier but i think it may be to big, ill get some pics up of it later. It will fit in the veg cab but not sure if its to powerfull.

Ive decided to get all my Canna nutes together because if i spend more than 300 i get a 10% discount, i can get them cheaper off Ebay but i trust the company im using so il get from there. I can pay cash also so the breadknife wont know how much it all cost


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 7, 2011)

http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-deluxe-bubble-disc---4-1288-p.asp

Are these the right ones mate? Thats the cheapest i could find.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right thats the pump and 8 way mainifold ordered(i got 2 manifolds just incase)
> 
> Filters have just arrived so ill shop about later for the airdiscs and airline.
> 
> ...



Yeah its always better to be on the safe side  You'll only need a fairly small de-humidifier I'll post a pic of my one shortly..I got it for 49.99 from B&Q, 10% can save you a fair bit  Yeah its always better to pay cash  The wife will give you less hassle and also there is *NO* sign of words like 'HYDROPONIC', 'NUITRIENTS' ETC on your bill or bank statement  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-deluxe-bubble-disc---4-1288-p.asp
> 
> Are these the right ones mate? Thats the cheapest i could find.


Yeah they look like the ones.. are they the biggest in that shape/style ? If so then these will be great and that's *£2* cheaper than what I paid lol  -STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 8, 2011)

They do a 5" one also mate at £2.50. Let me know what size to get and ill order them.

Can you post a pic of the airline i should get.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 8, 2011)

Right mate second cab is now lined so alls on track, not sure what happened with the 2 large doors we did, they were perfect when we hung them but now theres a ton of air bubbles, im not to fussed though as it will still do the job aswell. Ill get some pics up tomorrow.

Got all the doors on them looking the same now as in gap size etc so alls good. 

Ive been reading up and i think im gonna get some weather stripping when i go to b and q later today as it seems perfect for getting the cabs airtight. Il just line the inside of each door so when closed its flush and covers the gaps totally What do you rekon?

Ive been a bit concerned about cutting these floors out for the buckets and the whole thing collapsing but then i thought i could have had it with spacers all the way through and just had the very bottom of the bottom cab and the very top of the top cab so i think im worrying over nothing. Im gonna fit them in as tight as i can with just a small amount of manouver room around them. This way i should be left with 4" either side width wise and 3" eitherside depth wise which i rekon will still be plenty strong enough.

With a unit this size i cant seethe verymiddle of the base being much suport anyway.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I think 1st off we'll get everything propperly covered  Then apply a series of magnets to the cupboard doors,floor and ceiling. 4 Inside bolts 2 on the top and bottom of the doors, 2 per cab and the we can look into some propper locks YALE are great but carry a frightening price tag.. A visit to your local lock shop is 'key' lol sorry for the bad pun lol, Just talk to the shop assistant and say its for a cupboard containing chemicals in your bathroom or summink? !! and you have lots of kids and need it well locked so little fingers cant get in...I am sure you'll get something pretty good  - STELTHY



How do you mean mate,why do we need magnets on the flor and ceiling and also i dont understand what you mean by 4 inside bolts? If i can it locked this way im not bothered about other locks.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> They do a 5" one also mate at £2.50. Let me know what size to get and ill order them.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the airline i should get.


Get the 5" ones... bigger the better  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate second cab is now lined so alls on track, not sure what happened with the 2 large doors we did, they were perfect when we hung them but now theres a ton of air bubbles, im not to fussed though as it will still do the job aswell. Ill get some pics up tomorrow.
> 
> Got all the doors on them looking the same now as in gap size etc so alls good.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea to me, the more air tight you can make it the better  Wait until the pots arrive if we cut an exact hole for them to sit in we can put in shelf supports and bolt the middle and bottom shelves (grow-shelves) together this will guarentee a firm cab with no weak spots  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How do you mean mate,why do we need magnets on the flor and ceiling and also i dont understand what you mean by 4 inside bolts? If i can it locked this way im not bothered about other locks.[/QUOTE actually dont worry about the bolts... For some reason I thought the cab had 4 doors lol ...Scrap that idea  - Sorry  the Magnets however are nessesary as they will hold the doors in firmly and evenly when locked and help keep smells in etc  I will draw up a quick sketch to help explain this better  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for the tiny pic its the only one I could find... This is the best air hose to use  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant see the pic mate sorry, i think the site is playing up again.

Im hoping buckets will be here tomorrow then i can start the cutting Tuesday.

I rekon this weather strip will be ideal, it can cover up to a 8mm gap so will be plenty big enough. Its self adhesive also which makes life easier.

Have you got any designs for how we are going to have the fan mate?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont understand why my pics can't be seen? I mean I can see them but you cant? I hope when I do my update tommoz my pics will be visable?!! 

Anyhow the blue air line is by 'Elite' The self adhesive weather strip sounds good  I will draw up some plans in a bit, and post them tommoz...I wonder if you'll be able to see them or whether its just pics from other sites that wont show.. - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 9, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1m-Side-A-1m-Side-B-Magnetic-Tape-Magnet-Strip-12-7mm_W0QQitemZ280578692343QQcmdZViewItem


Just found this mate will it be suitable? Loks good stuff and its cheap.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's not really the type of magnet s you need... I mean you may well be able to use them . I will post pics of what you ll need in the morning and good news they are even cheaper  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 9, 2011)

Just found these mate http://www.screwfix.com/prods/30268/Ironmongery/Shelving-Systems/Shelving-Brackets/Hi-Load-Bracket-147kg-200-x-200mm-Pack-of-10

Any good? I can get the weather strip from there aswell and nuts and bolts.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-6m-20ft-blue-soft-airline-tube-105-p.asp

Is this the stuff i need mate? How much shall i get?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-6m-20ft-blue-soft-airline-tube-105-p.asp
> 
> Is this the stuff i need mate? How much shall i get?



Yeah this is the correct air-line you need  I'd get* 4x 20ft* that should defo be enough.. Its also a good idea to jot down all the web sites you order from so that in the future if you need to re-order or get replacement,etc.. all the equipment is only a click away  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

These are the type of magnets you'll need and you'll need *24* (1 at the top and 1 at the bottom of each door) - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry mate i cant see the picture again


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

Buckets have arrived . They look fine, a bit thin like but i suspect there just standard cheapo buckets. One of the lids was all cracked and one of the bungs for the water level pipe was missing so i have emailed him.

I think i can get away with a 30" square hole which should give me 5" either side left and right and 4" either side top and bottom. Just wondering whether to allow any room round them or just make the hole for a snug fit? What do you think?

Also ive been reading that when using these buckets the nut solution should be 1" below the basket, wont this greatly reduce the anout of liquid in the bucket? It will only be half full.

Also can you get back to me on those brackets from screfix please the link should be in a post above. If there suitbale ill order them along with weather strips and some nuts and bolts.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Buckets have arrived . They look fine, a bit thin like but i suspect there just standard cheapo buckets. One of the lids was all cracked and one of the bungs for the water level pipe was missing so i have emailed him.
> 
> I think i can get away with a 30" square hole which should give me 5" either side left and right and 4" either side top and bottom. Just wondering whether to allow any room round them or just make the hole for a snug fit? What do you think?
> 
> ...


Nice those buckets look great in there, Cut the square so they fit nice and snug  Yeah try n get him to replace the broken ones! As far as the water level goes it all depends how far into the net pot you place your Rock-Wool cubes. How deep are the net pots??

The air pump will make the water/nuits bubble like mad. When the nuit bubbles pop on the surface of the water droplets will spray up increasing the humidity of the air in the top of the pots and the droplets will mist the rockwool cube  Air Water and nuits + darkness = rapid root growth.(under the lid) Air Water and nuits + light = rapid plant (veg growth), (above the lid)  

Yeah those brackets look fine how many do you plan to get?

When do you plan to cut the squares for the pots to sit in? I look forward to seeing your next lot of pics - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

There 51/4" deep mate and just over 8" wide.

I think those brackets come in a pack of 10, i was just ognna get the one pack and put 4 in each bottom cab in the corners. 

I was gonna do the cutting tomorrow but im not sure whether to wait for the brackets first. I think it will be ok, as i say ill still have 5" of wood either side width ways and 4" either side depth wise plus it will be 36mm deep as im cutting through the bottom of the big cab and the top of the small cab.

Are we still gonna bolt it together? Let me know and ill add some bolts onto my screwfix order.

Its all comming together nicely now, im gonna wait until its all done before i order nutes and seeds so i can make sure everything is sound before i start.

Also will these brackets need bolting on or screwing?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> There 51/4" deep mate and just over 8" wide.
> 
> I think those brackets come in a pack of 10, i was just ognna get the one pack and put 4 in each bottom cab in the corners.
> 
> ...


Ok well *Rockwool* cubes are only *1.5" - 2" deep (small cubic ones)* which means if you fill your net pots with Hydro-Clay balls *3 1/4" *way up and the add your *Rockwool cube* and fill the net pot the rest of the way up _so the top of the cube is sitting flush with the Clay balls and the top of the pot_ you can then raise the water level to an inch below the height of the cube.

Yeah get one packet of brackets..That should be enough,providing they are very strong 

I'd wait until the brackets arrive before doing the cutting, only you'll want to make sure the brackets dont stick out too far! Providing the bracket arms dont stick out more than *5" *you should be ok...I'd still wait to be on the safe side though 

Yeah we should defo bolt it together *TOP, MIDDLE & BOTTOM* make its as sturdy as possible for when we need to cut!! Drill *4* bolts in the top shelf and bottom shelf of each cab, *You'll need to get 16 nuts n bolts and 32washers*, _get the nuts with the blue plastic in the top of them (anti-slip) these will hold everything tight_ 

That's a good call! Yeah get everything spot on and make the final stage something to celebrate (*Blunt & Champagne*) lol 

Personally I'd screw in the bracket, Pre drill the holes a tad smaller than the screw's so as not to split the wood and the screws will go in alot easier  


I've just turned to *12/12* if you wanna check out what I've been up to  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the brackets are 8" so shall I look for some smaller ones? I'm not sure where to place them. I was thinking in the four corners of the cab, if I do put there 8" is ok but if there to be placed to support where I cut then ill need smaller. Let me know where you think I should put them.

What size bolts do you rekon? Was thinking 6mm?

Forgot to say my pump came earlier too.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9281755&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372015}/categories%3C{9372044}/categories%3C{9372218}/specificationsProductType=brackets/specificationsSpecificProductType=heavy_duty_brackets&tmcampid=4&tmad=c&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=266902286


These look decent. Not sure how few we could get away with. Being 4" i could fit them all the way round, they have special nails aswell so easy to fit


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Well the brackets are 8" so shall I look for some smaller ones? I'm not sure where to place them. I was thinking in the four corners of the cab, if I do put there 8" is ok but if there to be placed to support where I cut then ill need smaller. Let me know where you think I should put them.
> 
> What size bolts do you rekon? Was thinking 6mm?
> 
> Forgot to say my pump came earlier too.


 
Yeah I would go for *4 or 5" brackets*, so once they are fitted they will not stick out and cause a problem in the bucket area. You'll need *24 brackets* (*2 on the back of the shelf and 2 on either side [front + back] in each cab, for both top and bottom shelves).*

*6MM bolts* should be fine....Place them *1 square inch in from each corner of the top and bottom shelves* 

Excellent news on the pump arriving,,I take it the manifolds came with it? How big is the actual pump? 

I have thought it through carefully and I think the out-take fans should be mounted side-ways in the main grow cabs, they'll be ultra silent in there and will allow us to just house the carbon filters in the top smaller cabs, insidently the top cabs are/should be where we store all the nuitrients when they arrive and also the _air-pump_, Do you have the *10/ 12-way power surge protected extension leads* yet?

I was wondering what type of timers you wanted to use, there's digital or analogue, personnally I prefer analogue much more straight forward to use.. I really like the *'ENVIRLITE TIMERS'* they are very accurate !!... You'll need *4X timers *1 for each Led panel and *1 *for each outtake in-line fan.

Hope that helps man, is your sister still giving you a hand? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9281755&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372015}/categories%3C{9372044}/categories%3C{9372218}/specificationsProductType=brackets/specificationsSpecificProductType=heavy_duty_brackets&tmcampid=4&tmad=c&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=266902286
> 
> 
> These look decent. Not sure how few we could get away with. Being 4" i could fit them all the way round, they have special nails aswell so easy to fit


I used those brackets in my cab  I'd stick to use screws to fit them in place, screws bite and are alot better for holding things in place nails are good to begin with but they can/useually work loose over time.. Screws are the way forward  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-X-GALVANISED-HEAVY-DUTY-ANGLE-SHELF-SUPPORT-BRACKET-/200464521743?pt=UK_Shelving&var=&hash=item746a8ea9d7

What do you think of these mate? There cheaper than the b and q ones. If i can get away with these then great i just dont fancy spending 75 quid on brackets if these will do. Let me know pal and ill order. I can have these in 4" x 3" which i rekon would be ideal.

I already have 4 timers mate i got with larger fans and filters so ive kept them.

The pump is approx 10" long x 7" wide x 6" deep.

Yeah my sister is still helping. Ill be doing the cutting on my own but she is helping me with the rest of the lining as she is good at it.

How come we need brackets on the top of the shelf also mate? I take it you mean in the actual grow cab itself?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

How long shall i make the bolts mate? Was thinking m6 x 60mm?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-X-GALVANISED-HEAVY-DUTY-ANGLE-SHELF-SUPPORT-BRACKET-/200464521743?pt=UK_Shelving&var=&hash=item746a8ea9d7
> 
> What do you think of these mate? There cheaper than the b and q ones. If i can get away with these then great i just dont fancy spending 75 quid on brackets if these will do. Let me know pal and ill order. I can have these in 4" x 3" which i rekon would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Yes those brackets will work perfectly too  and yeah for the actual grow cab its self  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-X-GALVANISED-HEAVY-DUTY-ANGLE-SHELF-SUPPORT-BRACKET-/200464521743?pt=UK_Shelving&var=&hash=item746a8ea9d7
> 
> What do you think of these mate? There cheaper than the b and q ones. If i can get away with these then great i just dont fancy spending 75 quid on brackets if these will do. Let me know pal and ill order. I can have these in 4" x 3" which i rekon would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Yes those brackets will work perfectly too  and yeah for the actual grow cab its self  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Brackets ordered i should get them tomorrow. Just emailed screwfix to see how much thread is on the 60mm long bolts as there only partially threaded. Im not gonna bother bolting the top cabs as its only rails anyway so ill just screw them to the top cab instead.

These magnets mate i stil cant see the picture of them, are they magnetic catches? If so ive been reading about those and i think they will be sound for the smaller cabs but ive read there not very good for bigger doors.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

Ill try n find another link to the Magnets for you since my pics wont display.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

These are the type you'll need they are available slightly in bigger sizes too, Here's a LINK:



http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/247196279/lock_catch_cabinet_door_magnets.html



You'll prob be better getting them from another site but at least you can see what you'll need from the one in this LINK  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh I've been meaning to ask...'Have you been to a locksmiths/lock shop yet and asked about the best internal locks you can use on your cab doors? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Oh I've been meaning to ask...'Have you been to a locksmiths/lock shop yet and asked about the best internal locks you can use on your cab doors? - STELTHY



I havent mate, ive been doing some reading up and cam locks look ok, the thing is im not really any good at DIY (hence help from my sister) so i need something easy to fit. I can seem to find any that dont require drilling so it looks like i may go for a cam lock, you just drill a 3/4" hole in the doors and screw them in.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I havent mate, ive been doing some reading up and cam locks look ok, the thing is im not really any good at DIY (hence help from my sister) so i need something easy to fit. I can seem to find any that dont require drilling so it looks like i may go for a cam lock, you just drill a 3/4" hole in the doors and screw them in.


Do you have a LINK to the CAM locks your on about I'll check em out  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I havent measured how big ill want them yet mate but here is an idea of what i was thinking about http://www.nichelocks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=503&currency=GBP

Idealy id like someway of locking them without having to drill holes because it only takes one mistake drilling. I may not even put locks on it yet im not sure yet i dont want to mess it up.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

I think i may get another air pumps aswell mate, prob get the veg room sorted first with this one and then order another one for when im flowering.

I was thinking last night about it, as the cabinets dont meet flush in the middle and there is a gap if i get a second pumps i wouldnt need airline having to go from one cab to another and it would look more stealth.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats the weatherstrip ordered, ive also ordered some nuts and bolts. I got m6 x 50 and m6 x 55 so i can see what fits better and some nyloc nuts.

brackets have just arrived also so i need to work out what screws i need for those. Ill be screwing into 18mm wood so need to make sure i dont get screws to long. Ill get some pics up in a min of my new kit.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of my pump and the brackets. The brackets are about 6mm thick so i rekon if i get 20mm long screws that will give me 14mm screwed into the wood. What do you think?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

Do these look ok mate? http://bestofferbuy.com/Stainless-Steel-Closet-Cabinet-Magnetic-Catch-Set-p-25493.html?currency=GBP&utm_source=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase

How many will i need?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 12, 2011)

Ivce just tested the pump and it vibrates a fair bit and you can hear it in the next room also so i think its best to soundproof the top cabs, this will help as the back of the cabs back on to my neighbours bedroom wall also.

Been looking at dynamat but it seems very expensive. Not sure which product i would need either?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi dude, I ve just got home and am gonna hit the sack I will jump on the computer 1st thing when I get up and answer your above questions  been using a vaporiser my minds all over the place, need my bed lol- STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok mate no worries.

My veg light is being posted today, he is waiting on more power supplies for my main light but is sending the veg. It is 40cm x 50cm 140 watt

Im really confident about these lights, i know he has hand made them all and sldered all the LED's on himself.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 13, 2011)

Right ive just been down town and got some screws for the brackets, my sister was busy tomorrow but she said she can give me a hand for a few hours, i cant get to the back of the bottom cabs you see im to big lol. The screws i got were 8g x 20mm. I forgot to take the bracket so had to guess, i probably could have used 10g but these should do the job. I was tempted to get 25mm screws but i dont want them going all the way through the side of the cabs.

Bolts are here also, think ill use the the M6 x 60 as they seem the perfect length but ill have a look tomorrow. Hopefully brackets and bolts will all be done tomorrow then i can get on with the cutting over the weekend.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats the first cab all cut and bolted and bracketed. Ill get pics up either later or tomorrow. Only took us a couple of hours. I dont think we needed the brackets but better being safe than sorry.

Should get the other cab done Monday then ill get the bottom cabs all lined on Tuesday. My veg light is hopefully being sent today so i just have the top cabs to sort out now. I think this dyna mat is 2" thick though so im gonna have trouble fitting my filter and odorsok in there.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think i may get another air pumps aswell mate, prob get the veg room sorted first with this one and then order another one for when im flowering.
> 
> I was thinking last night about it, as the cabinets dont meet flush in the middle and there is a gap if i get a second pumps i wouldnt need airline having to go from one cab to another and it would look more stealth.


Yeah another pump would be good, I would still double them up so both pumps feed air to all 8 pots, so if one pump fails there's one to hold the fort  also you will get more bubbles  Yeah you would need to feed the air-line across but its pretty easy to do and your air pumps will be housed up in the top section at/near the back of the cab. How bigger gap is there in the middle of the 2 cabs? ...If its not to big you could use a bolt in each corner (5" in) to hold them tight together.. What do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Here is a pic of my pump and the brackets. The brackets are about 6mm thick so i rekon if i get 20mm long screws that will give me 14mm screwed into the wood. What do you think?


Looking good man  and yeah those measurements sound ok to me  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Do these look ok mate? http://bestofferbuy.com/Stainless-Steel-Closet-Cabinet-Magnetic-Catch-Set-p-25493.html?currency=GBP&utm_source=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase
> 
> How many will i need?









You'll need 24 of them - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ivce just tested the pump and it vibrates a fair bit and you can hear it in the next room also so i think its best to soundproof the top cabs, this will help as the back of the cabs back on to my neighbours bedroom wall also.
> 
> Been looking at dynamat but it seems very expensive. Not sure which product i would need either?


I used Dynamat 1st to line the inside, then used grey accoustic foam sound deadener on top (looks like grey foam egg box in 40cm squares) its a bit of doller but once your done the results will speaks for themselves  silence  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate no worries.
> 
> My veg light is being posted today, he is waiting on more power supplies for my main light but is sending the veg. It is 40cm x 50cm 140 watt
> 
> Im really confident about these lights, i know he has hand made them all and sldered all the LED's on himself.


Ah thats good news  we'll have to run a test on the light take some pics of it to see just how bright it is..Beware dont look straight at it though power LEDs can well damage your eyesight - STELTHY :LEAF:


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right ive just been down town and got some screws for the brackets, my sister was busy tomorrow but she said she can give me a hand for a few hours, i cant get to the back of the bottom cabs you see im to big lol. The screws i got were 8g x 20mm. I forgot to take the bracket so had to guess, i probably could have used 10g but these should do the job. I was tempted to get 25mm screws but i dont want them going all the way through the side of the cabs.
> 
> Bolts are here also, think ill use the the M6 x 60 as they seem the perfect length but ill have a look tomorrow. Hopefully brackets and bolts will all be done tomorrow then i can get on with the cutting over the weekend.



Sounds like a plan  its cool your getting the work done! its a good sense of achievement isn't there, well get back to work lol  you'll be well happy when you have some young ladies in there and you watch them grow its fantastic - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thats the first cab all cut and bolted and bracketed. Ill get pics up either later or tomorrow. Only took us a couple of hours. I dont think we needed the brackets but better being safe than sorry.
> 
> Should get the other cab done Monday then ill get the bottom cabs all lined on Tuesday. My veg light is hopefully being sent today so i just have the top cabs to sort out now. I think this dyna mat is 2" thick though so im gonna have trouble fitting my filter and odorsok in there.



Awesome I look forward to your pics  Yeah always better to be safe than sorry especially when its something your going to use alot and its going to keep on giving back to you  Its probably a good idea to get your fan n filter in 1st I did have a drawing but its gone missing..I'll draw up another and post it later this evening or tommoz morning I decided to re-locate the in-line fans I'll show you when I post the pic soon... So we'll get them fitted 1st then sound proof afterwards  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 14, 2011)

The gap isnt that big mate and to be honest now ive looked again the cabs are that deep you cant even see through to the wall so it will be fine.

The only thing i will say is a wish i had the top cabs 100mm bigger as its very hard to reach the back of the cabs especially when there up top. Im sure we can work round it though.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> The gap isnt that big mate and to be honest now ive looked again the cabs are that deep you cant even see through to the wall so it will be fine.
> 
> The only thing i will say is a wish i had the top cabs 100mm bigger as its very hard to reach the back of the cabs especially when there up top. Im sure we can work round it though.


Theres 2 solutions,,, A step ladder  or the wallet crunching task of re-ordering 2 larger top cabs! ?? Not being there its hard to see how big it all looks, You say you have the filters? could you put them in there and take a pic so I can see just how much room we do have. Try them on their side as well as face down and upload your other pics too  Glad the gap isn't noticeable thats cool! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Theres 2 solutions,,, A step ladder  or the wallet crunching task of re-ordering 2 larger top cabs! ?? Not being there its hard to see how big it all looks, You say you have the filters? could you put them in there and take a pic so I can see just how much room we do have. Try them on their side as well as face down and upload your other pics too  Glad the gap isn't noticeable thats cool! - STELTHY




Bigger cabs is out the question mate as i think it would lead to a divorce lol, she doesnt even know how much i have to spend on nuites yet. Ive got step ladders though. Its just the very back of the cabs that are a bit unacessable as there so deep, its not a matter that i cant get high enough its just trying to reach to the back of the cabs.

Here sre some pics, you will have to excuse the order as i can never get them in the right order.

Theres 2 pics of the top cabs, one with filter in and one without.


----------



## barney dunlap (Jan 15, 2011)

Anybody have any ideas of what/how many plants/weight could be achieved in a setup like this?
cabinet - HEIGHT =201cm DEPTH =40cm WIDTH = 92cm


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats looking good.. I take it the 4th bucket fits in there ok too?  








Hmm.. I know these filters are smaller than the original ones we had, They are still bigger than I thought they were....
I Thought they were more the same size as these ones : 
















(Top right) - I would have set it up simerlar to this in the top cab 

I'll draw some sketches today and see if I can find a better way to fit them in and install them - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok mate, the are fairly big and thats the smallest ones they do. The 4th bucket is in there mate but its the one without a lid because it was cracked so im waiting for a replacement.

The fan and filter do fit in the top cab but only just, im thinking if the soundproofing is thick then they wont fit. 

I could always cut the bottom out of the top cab which would make it more accessible and give me more room? I had to buy an extra 10 mtrs of mylar anyway so ill have enough to line it and ill have 16 brackets left also which i could put to use if we cut the bottom of the top cabs out.

Not sure if this would make soundproofing possible though.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 15, 2011)

barney dunlap said:


> Anybody have any ideas of what/how many plants/weight could be achieved in a setup like this?
> cabinet - HEIGHT =201cm DEPTH =40cm WIDTH = 92cm




Well thats approx half of the space ive got because mine are 100cm deep so id say 2-3 plants but im not 100% sure.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate, the are fairly big and thats the smallest ones they do. The 4th bucket is in there mate but its the one without a lid because it was cracked so im waiting for a replacement.
> 
> The fan and filter do fit in the top cab but only just, im thinking if the soundproofing is thick then they wont fit.
> 
> ...










Hi BudBaby  This is the sketch I have 99% of my faith in what do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks great mate, i like the idea of the divide also as it will mean less soundproofing. Where the internal bend is will i just need to drill a few holes in the side of the cab to let the odorsok breath? Im taking it the odorsock wil be fine by the plants?

My only concern now is getting to the back of the top cabs for the pump.

Also will i be able to soundproof the fane if its in the main cab? I like your design big time it makes perfect sense.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> That looks great mate, i like the idea of the divide also as it will mean less soundproofing. Where the internal bend is will i just need to drill a few holes in the side of the cab to let the odorsok breath? Im taking it the odorsock wil be fine by the plants?
> 
> My only concern now is getting to the back of the top cabs for the pump.
> 
> Also will i be able to soundproof the fane if its in the main cab? I like your design big time it makes perfect sense.



The bend connecting to the odor sock is 4" ?? If so then you'll need to make a 4" hole or what ever size hole the bend and Odorsok are : you'll need to make in the side for the intake, a holesaw is great up to 5" without problems so that will be fine  The Odorsok will be fine because unlike my setup the air will be more evenly distributed into your cab. (If I had the room - I'd do this too). If you have the intake nearest the front of the cabs entering just above shelf level that'd be great! And have your exhaust near the back (as much effort as that'll be)  the air will be more evenly spread through your canopy and keep the plants supplied with fresh clean O2. Also I think you should have the pumps nearer the front of the top cabs as they will be easier to operate/adjust etc  ...I'll do another sketch on how and where to place the pump and air hosing etc  Ill show you how to quieten the fan (The in-line fan hole will need to be place 10" or so in from the back of the cab) and we'll use a box style silencer to house the fan in...Although in all honesty those small fans run so quietly I highly doubt you'll have any noise problems at all I'used a small one like that in my old cab..& once the ducting etc is in place the sound they make is so low it'll honestly be nothing to worry about. We can fit a cheap fan speed controller to slow it down if its more loud than you want They are cheap as chips I got one on E-bay - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 16, 2011)

Does it have to be a big hole or can i draw round the 4" bend and drill lots of small holes to cover the area? Does it matter that this hole will be right up against the wall? Im thinking once the fan is on even though the cabs are up the wall it will still draw in fresh air.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 16, 2011)

The Odorsoc bend needs a couple of inches gap between the wall just to breath well  you'll need to cut an actual circle out - (the circumference of the bend), because the bend slots into the hole and needs to fit well to support the inside Odorsok's weights etc.. you can cover the outside of the hole with a small vent cover or even gluegun a small patch of colour coded cloth to cover it up. So providing there is a slight gap between the cab and the wall (on both side : Veg + Flower ; outter sides) the air will have no problem being sucked in and your in-line fans wont stress.

I'll draw a few diagrams after my dinner n post them tommoz morning - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok mate, there isnt much of a gap to be honest just the thickness of the skirting board and a slight gap between them and i mean slight.

Im hoping i dont have to move them as they are well heavy, 400kg total!!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate, there isnt much of a gap to be honest just the thickness of the skirting board and a slight gap between them and i mean slight.
> 
> Im hoping i dont have to move them as they are well heavy, 400kg total!!


Lol, yeah thats pretty heavy  ..Can you do me a favour and take a pic of the ammount of room between the cab and the wall on both sides  I am hoping there will be enough room for the airflow we need and use a lighter or summink to show scale in the size of the gap, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Ill post some pics in a min mate.

My veg light is def being posted today and the power supplies are finally on the way to him for my big light.

He has just said though that his LED supplier are making some better LED's that are up to 50% brighter than his current ones. I have the option of waiting approx 4 weeks and having these new/better lights or having what he has now. What do you think mate? If the 4 week delivery time is accurate i dont mind waiting but i dont want to start vegging to find out my big light has been delayed.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ill post some pics in a min mate.
> 
> My veg light is def being posted today and the power supplies are finally on the way to him for my big light.
> 
> He has just said though that his LED supplier are making some better LED's that are up to 50% brighter than his current ones. I have the option of waiting approx 4 weeks and having these new/better lights or having what he has now. What do you think mate? If the 4 week delivery time is accurate i dont mind waiting but i dont want to start vegging to find out my big light has been delayed.


I'd wait for the brighter ones  did he say what Wattage the new ones were (individual diode Wattage) ?? You are yet to start Vegging yet so I wouldn't worry to much Iam sure it'll get here within plenty of time  I look forward to see the pics - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Id say there is a 1" gap between the wall and the first cab, as you can see the gap inbetween them isnt very big at all though.

Ill get some info on these new LED's, i can see it taking another couple of weeks to finish my cabs anyway so i may aswell wait for the new bulbs.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

The joining gap is no big deal  You could bolt the 2 units together but if your cool with it the way it is, I am sure it'll be fine 







if we are very careful when we install the bend and dont push it to far through we'll be fine 

How much room do you have on the other side of the cab, post up a pic of the space we have on the otherside of the cabs and I'll get busy with my pen n paper - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

The very far side i have 18" mate so no problem there. Im not fussed about bolting them together if we dont need to as the gap is minimal. I was thinking though if we are placing the intake bottom left of the cabs wont i need a bigger gap inbetween them to draw in fresh air or am i confused?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> The very far side i have 18" mate so no problem there. Im not fussed about bolting them together if we dont need to as the gap is minimal. I was thinking though if we are placing the intake bottom left of the cabs wont i need a bigger gap inbetween them to draw in fresh air or am i confused?


The gap in the middle of the 2 cabs is no problem at all.. Is there a chance you could move the whole unit an inch or 2 to the right so the left intake can pull air in more easily, since the cab weighs so much I would ask for a hand from your Sister..... 

Picture the 2nd cab a mirror image...So the intake for the other cab will be on the other side (Not the middle divide between the 2 cabs) - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes mate i should be able to do that, sis is comming tomorrow to help me do the cutting on the other cab so ill get it done then.

How much dynamat do you think ill need or shall i wait until ive got the stuff fitted and work it out then?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a rough sketch of how it should look  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes mate i should be able to do that, sis is comming tomorrow to help me do the cutting on the other cab so ill get it done then.
> 
> How much dynamat do you think ill need or shall i wait until ive got the stuff fitted and work it out then?


Yeah I'd wait until you got the equipment fitted 1st, you'll need a fair bit, I would take a guess and say 8 rolls but, I'd say get 10 rolls.. then if you have any left after you can always sell what you don't use on E-Bay..its better to have too much than to little  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Also I was going to say on the growshelf, you should cover it/them and the lower cabs in Mylar 1st then apply the 'L' brackets you'll avoid creases that way, I am just playing around with some sketches as to where the trunking for the air lines should go, I'll upload my ideas later  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

On the outter sides where the intake bends are you can use these type of vent covers to keep things looking tidy  I'll add a LINK incase my pics wont show :



http://www.brass-grilles-shop.co.uk/round-wooden-air-ventilation-grille-fixed-louvre---oak-200mm-circle-diameter-x-12mm-qty-3-300-p.asp



Once the intake bends are fitted we can measure for the exact size covers we're gunna need, We'll most likely glue-gun them on  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok mate thanks for that it all makes sense and i can actually visualise the set up now.

As for the brackets i may just leave them mate as me sis is decent at lining them anyway so creases should be minimal and as long as it does the trick im happy.

I think the new LED's are the same watt just brighter, he says LED makers usually bring out new versions of lights 10% brighter every 6 months then they bring out a new lights every couple of years. These new red are alot brighter and even give out more than a CREE with the top bin whatever that means lol.

With these new LED's my light will be an equivelant of a 400watt with the old ones. Im really excited about this, if the lights are as good as he says they are i will get results the same as 1200watt MH!!! In his trials SOG he got 600g per sq mtr with a 210 watt light. 3g a watt sounds impossible even with the reading up i have done on growing but he seems a very honest guy and has worked for 2-3 years developing them. Lets see what LED's can really do.

Im very confident these are the best LED bulbs etc that money can buy and id be more than happy with 1.5g per watt which he says i should easily surpass I have a good feeling about these and im happy i did some research and payed the extra to use this guy. If i am wrong ill hold my hands up and admit ive been conned. Im not easilly fooled usually and if these lights dont live up to the sellers hype he has done a good job on me as his knowledge although techincal makes sense even to me lol!!


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some pics of my veg light which is being sent today. He said i should at least match a 1000watt MH with my main light no he is using the new LED's, he seems really excited himself.


----------



## acer (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey not trying to thread jack but what are ur demisions on ur cabinet
And stealth same for u
I'm trying to build one and tryin to use both Of yalls set ups
Thanks for the help
And sorry for that


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks for that it all makes sense and i can actually visualise the set up now.
> 
> As for the brackets i may just leave them mate as me sis is decent at lining them anyway so creases should be minimal and as long as it does the trick im happy.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean  ... If the outcome is as good as he says .. I may buy the same LED panals and ditch the MH/HPS setup, as for his terminology lol CREE are a grade A type of LED diode that emitts alot of plant useable light, my old LED units were 630 nm (NanoMeter) which is the frequency at which the LED diodes perform to cover a set bandwidth of the colour scale plants need to grow during photosyntheses..

Lets hope he is telling the truth cos I am very interested to see how his ones perform etc  Glad you can visualize where we're heading with your cab I cant wait to see it all set up and running... Whats the next thing you plan to buy? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

acer said:


> Hey not trying to thread jack but what are ur demisions on ur cabinet
> And stealth same for u
> I'm trying to build one and tryin to use both Of yalls set ups
> Thanks for the help
> And sorry for that



No problem, i have 2 cabinets that are 2250cm tall x 1100cm wide x 1mtr deep each.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the actual panel vented, I am just looking at how the fan cools the unit? When do you expect to receive it? Do you know the dimensions of it/them? - STELTHY


----------



## acer (Jan 17, 2011)

Any way u could put that in inches 
I'm not good with the metric stuff


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I know what you mean  ... If the outcome is as good as he says .. I may buy the same LED panals and ditch the MH/HPS setup, as for his terminology lol CREE are a grade A type of LED diode that emitts alot of plant useable light, my old LED units were 630 nm (NanoMeter) which is the frequency at which the LED diodes perform to cover a set bandwidth of the colour scale plants need to grow during photosyntheses..
> 
> Lets hope he is telling the truth cos I am very interested to see how his ones perform etc  Glad you can visualize where we're heading with your cab I cant wait to see it all set up and running... Whats the next thing you plan to buy? - STELTHY




He was saying his LED's bulbs were a closer match to the perfect light absorbtion than CREE's and 10% brighter, probably alot more now im going with the other lights. He does use CREE whites though as he said they are the best.

I paid alot for these so im expecting good results, i think a 1000 watt MH would get close on 20 oz so we shall see what these do. They look well made from the pictures and i like how the lights are spaced out for better coverage and better penetration. He hand solders each bulb himself also.

He is well worth a talk to mate he seems very knowledgable and is also very confident that his prodcuts are the best on the market but only time will tell.

Not sure what im gonna buy next, i have almost everything so i rekon soundproofing next then finally nutes and the bits and bobs i need and another pump. Ill get those though as and when i need to.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

acer said:


> Any way u could put that in inches
> I'm not good with the metric stuff



Approx 90" tall x 45" wide x 39" deep.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Is the actual panel vented, I am just looking at how the fan cools the unit? When do you expect to receive it? Do you know the dimensions of it/them? - STELTHY



This is what he says on his ebay page about cooling

*Cooling*
1 High quality, long life, silent Xilence fan. Due to the design, the case acts as a massive heat-sink which means the fan is not really needed, however it does provide extra cooling if used in a small space and/or high grow room temperatures. 


The veg light is 40 cm x 50 cm and the 2 main lights are 33 cm x 56 cm.

Just from the picture it looks well bright and thats just 140watt veg light lol.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> This is what he says on his ebay page about cooling
> 
> *Cooling*
> 1 High quality, long life, silent Xilence fan. Due to the design, the case acts as a massive heat-sink which means the fan is not really needed, however it does provide extra cooling if used in a small space and/or high grow room temperatures.
> ...



Thats good they sound nice and compact  and they should leave plenty of room so the in-line fan can be fitted afterwards  - STELTHY


----------



## acer (Jan 17, 2011)

Do u have any pics of the front of both cabinets


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

If you search this thread there should be some pics of what your after dude.


----------



## acer (Jan 17, 2011)

I've read the whole thang and the only pics i saw wore off at a angle a little bit I was hopping to see more or the whole set up from side to side


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats the best i can do mate i cant get a better angle as they wont fit in the picture.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you decided to use bungees or chains etc to suspend your lights from? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Have you decided to use bungees or chains etc to suspend your lights from? - STELTHY



Im not sure whats best mate, any suggestions?

Ive got the bottom cut out of the other cab today and all bracketed and managed to get the grow shelf lined also(ill post some pics tomorrow mate)in the first cab. A few air bubbles but if its like everything else we have lined they will go in a day or two.

Im thinking now of ordered the soundproofing. I just noticed this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-sq-ft-FATMAT-Xtreme-Sound-Deadening-Beats-Dynamat-/300512996821?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item45f7f86dd5

Claims to be better than dynamat and about the same price as 9 roll bulk pack of dyna mate, what do you think?

Im also thinking does the fliter actually make any noise as this soundproofing is 2" thick so basicaly ill have to install the filter and soundproof round it as there wont be room to do it first as it wont fit it the cab.

Im also gonna buy a hole saw, i think 4" will be ok, external measurment is just under 4" so i rekon once sealent etc is round it that size is ok.

What will i use for the partitions?

We tried to move the cabs over today but they wouldnt budge, there mega heavy. Could we get away with that 1" gap because this would save me alot of hassle.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 19, 2011)

Magnetic catches came today so ive fitted the first 4 to the bottom cab, a bit fiddly to do but now there on there great, i dont think im gonna bother with normal locks anymore these are fairly heavy duty. Ill get the rest done over the next few days. I havent forgot about pics but the battery is playing up on the breadknifes camera.

The catches have created a slightly bigger gap round the doors but the weather strip more than covers it.

Im gonna skin up now and and look for some nice handles for my doors.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 19, 2011)

I think i may buy some of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-Cupboard-Drawer-Locks-locks/dp/B000KG8DJ4

There will have to be no drilling and you wont see them at all from the outside. I know there only plastic but they look ideal for my purposes. What do you think?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you take a look at that fat mat mate in the eBay links. Got a bit more done today ill def post pics tomorrow, sorry for the delay.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Magnetic catches came today so ive fitted the first 4 to the bottom cab, a bit fiddly to do but now there on there great, i dont think im gonna bother with normal locks anymore these are fairly heavy duty. Ill get the rest done over the next few days. I havent forgot about pics but the battery is playing up on the breadknifes camera.
> 
> The catches have created a slightly bigger gap round the doors but the weather strip more than covers it.
> 
> Im gonna skin up now and and look for some nice handles for my doors.


Good work man! my fuckin internets been playing up, am glad to be back on-line  Yeah magnets work great and your weather strips will ensue a nicw seal around the doors.. you'll have to excuse me lol and may grammer lol i am on my 10th stella n 2nd L  ... jusyt about to order chinese  good times eh? - stelthy


----------



## stelthy (Jan 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think i may buy some of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-Cupboard-Drawer-Locks-locks/dp/B000KG8DJ4
> 
> There will have to be no drilling and you wont see them at all from the outside. I know there only plastic but they look ideal for my purposes. What do you think?









I dunno man they look a bit random...I mean they could work well but this is the 1st time I ve heard of this type f lock - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 21, 2011)

I look forward to seeing ur pics ... I gotta sort my camera out with batteries ready for up-date MONDAY lol  - STELTHY :leaf


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 21, 2011)

Which soundproofing shall i get mate there is http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/7241/referer/rc_googleproduct.html or i can go for http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-sq-ft-FATMAT-Xtreme-Sound-Insulation-Beats-Dynamat_W0QQitemZ300511152472QQcategoryZ9903QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=DLSL%2BSIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=8&pmod=300512996821%2B300512996821&po=&ps=63&clkid=6534029386540339412 which states is better that dyna mate.

Not sure how much to get either?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Which soundproofing shall i get mate there is http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/7241/referer/rc_googleproduct.html or i can go for http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-sq-ft-FATMAT-Xtreme-Sound-Insulation-Beats-Dynamat_W0QQitemZ300511152472QQcategoryZ9903QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo=DLSL%2BSIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=8&pmod=300512996821%2B300512996821&po=&ps=63&clkid=6534029386540339412 which states is better that dyna mate.
> 
> Not sure how much to get either?


Hello mate.. I looked at both and figure its personal choice, its hard for me to say how much you'll need but basically you need enough to cover both top units (top, bottom, side to side back and front)... However we'll allign all the nessesary equiptment 1st ie inline fans, ducting etc... and then when we're happy with where everything is going we need to cut the holes in the unit 1st..Because using any cutting material ie/ hole saw etc is very hard and willgunk up the blade/teeth on your tools.

Also I just wondered how much of a gap above the carbon filters is there when they are laying in place?.. Only if we have room its a good idea to make a simple 'U' shape rest to keep them inplace and allow better air flow  also we need to figure out what size hole to make above the carbon filters in the top of the cabs to allow the air to excape out of.. I would think rectangular ones But it all comes down to what grills you can find...I used a 15 or 18" black metal speaker grill from 'Maplin Electronics On-line' they are only 7 or 8 quid and are perfect I'll add a LINK shortly.. Then we glue gun and screw them in place and can cleverly cover them with Asda cheappy colour coordinated towels to baffel the release air movement... 

Hope this helps mate - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 23, 2011)

Right mate ive attatched a couple of pics9sorry for lack of pics i find i mean to take them as im doing it but then get wrapped up in what im doing). They just show the second cab which just needs the bottom lining and thats done apart from top cab.

I have just under a 3" gap above my filter. As for holes above filter this wont be a problem, the cabs are that tall i can literally cut the tops off them if i wanted and you still wouldnt tell so let me know at the time and ill cut whatever hole you think best, again as they are so tall i dont need to cover the hole unless its essential for how its going to work.

I think i may try these child safety locks, i know there only plastic but they seem to lock the door well, i know being plastic if someone were to really hang off the doors tryng to open them it would break but i can see that happeneing, they will only be there for piece of mind. If you get chance have a look on google for child cabinet locks and you will see some fitted and let me know what you think.

Whats best for hanging the lights mate? Not sure at all on this one.

Im gonna order handles this week and get them fitted along with the other mag latches, ill do weatherstripping when ive totally finfished the cabs theres a few little tidying up jobs to do yet.

This fat mat/dyna mat im trying to work out how much i need, bottoms and tops of the cabs are apporx 1mtr sq so i need 4 mtrs for them and i rekon another 3-4mtrs would do the rest. Ill work it all out later and get that ordered.

This seems to be dragging on now but id rather take my time and get it done properly.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking i may get away with 60 sq feet what do you rekon. Each top and bottom is approx 1mtr square which is approx 10 squaret feet then backs, sides and doors.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 24, 2011)

Also mate i need to order a hole saw, the bends are slightly uner 4" so i was thining a 4" hole saw would be ok because the sealant will cover the tiny gaps. What do you think?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate ive attatched a couple of pics9sorry for lack of pics i find i mean to take them as im doing it but then get wrapped up in what im doing). They just show the second cab which just needs the bottom lining and thats done apart from top cab.
> 
> I have just under a 3" gap above my filter. As for holes above filter this wont be a problem, the cabs are that tall i can literally cut the tops off them if i wanted and you still wouldnt tell so let me know at the time and ill cut whatever hole you think best, again as they are so tall i dont need to cover the hole unless its essential for how its going to work.
> 
> ...


I think Bungee's are the way to go in this setup..I'll find a LINK to some for you in a min..Everything is coming along well, Yeah it takes time,,My cab took over 8 Months all in all and I am very sure you'll be done in well under half that time  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking i may get away with 60 sq feet what do you rekon. Each top and bottom is approx 1mtr square which is approx 10 squaret feet then backs, sides and doors.


Yeah that sounds cool  60 Sq ft should be adequate for that job - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Also mate i need to order a hole saw, the bends are slightly uner 4" so i was thining a 4" hole saw would be ok because the sealant will cover the tiny gaps. What do you think?


As long as the gap is minimal, then the sealant will be fine for holding them in place.. Are you going to cut in the 2 intake holes in each cab 1st. Did you say you have the 2 inlet Odor Socs yet? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> As long as the gap is minimal, then the sealant will be fine for holding them in place.. Are you going to cut in the 2 intake holes in each cab 1st. Did you say you have the 2 inlet Odor Socs yet? - STELTHY




Yes i have the odour socks. As for the gap ive just checked and its 3mil so that will mean 1.5mm all the way round. What do you think?

Im gonna go with the fatmat i think as its one job lot. 

I hadnt decided when to do the intake holes, maybe do the top first out of the way? The bottoms are finished now, 20 mtrs of mylar so far lol. We have tried to move the cabs but they are well heavy mate, could we get away with the 1" gap for the one cab as this would make my life alot easier.

Ill do each top cab one at a time which will be easier because even those are well heavy.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes i have the odour socks. As for the gap ive just checked and its 3mil so that will mean 1.5mm all the way round. What do you think?
> 
> Im gonna go with the fatmat i think as its one job lot.
> 
> ...


Ok so we have the intake Odor Socs .. Do we have the intake elbow's ? if so Do the Odor Socs fit nicely onto the intake bends? (add a pic if thats cool  ) We'll also need some jubilee clips to fit and hold the Socs in place and on the bends .. 1.5 mil sounds ok and you can always wrap silver tape around the elbow to increase the diameter/circumference before using the sealant to hold it in place. The Fatmat sounds good  

The 1" Gap on the left between the cab and the wall will reduce the air-flow.. However it will work, (just not as well)...How far away from the wall is the back of both the cabs? If there's more than a 1" Gap we could relocate the intakes to the back corners of each cab?!!

Its upto you which part of the mission  we tackle 1st, it makes no difference in the end.. I would have started at the bottom just cos its easier, and you can use the tools with less effort ie stretching,leaning, bending etc. But in the end it makes no difference 

Do you have the X4 Top Hats - for the top of the cabs...(the metal lip circles that the fan & bends will connect to) I will find a link to them and draw a pic to illustrate after I've had my dinner - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes mate a link would be good im not sure what top hats are except the hat kind lol.

The gap at the back is roughly the same size as the one at the side, basically its the thickness of the skirting board.

Fatmat should be here for Wednesday with any luck, ill have to take the top cabs down to drill and line them as its virtually inpossible to get to the back of them while they are so high.

Ill order holesaw now.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive come up with another way we can run the intake through the other cab... I'll add the LINK I said about and a pic tommoz morning  that should really work well too, Have faith I have this one sorted  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent mate i look forward to seeing it.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

The bottom left one in the pic above is what you'll need, and you'll need 4 the same diameter as your ducting,In-line fan and carbon filter..I will try and locate some for sale on a separate web page, bear with me a min.....

Here's a LINK to one kind although I will try n find a LINK to the same kind I use  : - http://igrowhydro.co.uk/acatalog/Wall___Ceiling_Duct_Plate.html

The ones pictured below are simerlar to what I used :-







The correct name for them are Ventilation Flange Pieces, but get the nic-name TopHats due to their shape.. 


Here is a LINK to some Ventilation Flange Pieces,where you can buy them on-line :-



http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A4343&rt=nc&_nkw=ventilation+flange&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1 

E-Bay to the rescue again 



I am going to draw up a pic for the intake for you now and will post it shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 25, 2011)

I should have got some flanges when i reordered the bends etc, i cant find any 4" on ebay. Are they also called wall flanges?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I should have got some flanges when i reordered the bends etc, i cant find any 4" on ebay. Are they also called wall flanges?


I think wall flanges are one in the same..I am nearly done doing that pick for you, I'll upload that next.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 25, 2011)

This is only a rough pic but it does show my idea.. I am sure I drew it on the wrong side so you'll have ton excuse me I just had 8 Red Stripes and a King L so am not as focused as usual  I can draw a better pic tomoz if you need me to but you should be able to see what I am getting at  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes that makes sense mate thanks. Basically just one intake hole in the far ban doing both cabs, i like it.

Ive ordered a 4" hole saw i just need to find some flanges now, ive searched but not alot comes up. I wonder if there called something else other than what we have said?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

Right the fatmat just arrived, im not sure where i got this 2" thick from because its actually fairly thin lol, There is a roller and knife with it so im guessing its just a case of measuring how much i need, peeling the back off and laying it down then rolling it flat.

Im wondering where i should put this hole for the hole for the fan and filter? I think if i cut the holes first, then line its just a case of trimming the fatmat where the hole is. Am i on the right track? As its thin i was thinking just get hole cut first then line and add everything after that?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

Veg light has just arrived also


----------



## stelthy (Jan 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes that makes sense mate thanks. Basically just one intake hole in the far ban doing both cabs, i like it.
> 
> Ive ordered a 4" hole saw i just need to find some flanges now, ive searched but not alot comes up. I wonder if there called something else other than what we have said?


There will be "2" intake hole's in the side of the end cab ...One slightly above the shelf and one a few inches below. The top one will have a bend connected straight into an Odor Soc the other will be attached to some ducting, then go through the middle of both the cabs then attach to a bend and an extension neck then on to the Odor soc... Ill draw up the exacts and tell you what parts you'll need etc  

I've only heard them called flanges or tophats..But they may go under a different guise. I'll add the pic of the items you'll need in the next day or so  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right the fatmat just arrived, im not sure where i got this 2" thick from because its actually fairly thin lol, There is a roller and knife with it so im guessing its just a case of measuring how much i need, peeling the back off and laying it down then rolling it flat.
> 
> Im wondering where i should put this hole for the hole for the fan and filter? I think if i cut the holes first, then line its just a case of trimming the fatmat where the hole is. Am i on the right track? As its thin i was thinking just get hole cut first then line and add everything after that?



Good news the Fatmats arrived  yeah thats exactly how to apply it  ...Remember we need to cut the duct holes etc 1st though......Oh lol just read the next bit  

QUOTE: - Im wondering where i should put this hole for the hole for the fan and filter? I think if i cut the holes first, then line its just a case of trimming the fatmat where the hole is. Am i on the right track? As its thin i was thinking just get hole cut first then line and add everything after that?

* I would place the holes for the fans near the back of the cab, Follow my pic as a guide line so the fans duct hole leaves enough room for a bend and the carbon filter too.. I'll look into it later tomoz, and give you a clearer idea of where they should be placed 



Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Veg light has just arrived also


Excellent  ...Is there anything else you need to get.. or are waiting on? Have you got a new lid for that broken RES tub yet? - STELTHY


----------



## angrygranola (Jan 26, 2011)

hey are those 5mm LED's or High Power LED's It looks like 5mm, but I though maybe there might be a panel covering the rest of what might be a high powered LED.

If those are 5mm led.... good luck to you.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes mate that came yesterday, im just waiting for the hole saw now. What sealant do i need for the bends? I was thinking no nails.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

angrygranola said:


> hey are those 5mm LED's or High Power LED's It looks like 5mm, but I though maybe there might be a panel covering the rest of what might be a high powered LED.
> 
> If those are 5mm led.... good luck to you.




Not sure, i know they are all 3watt led's and the 4 whites are CREE. The LED's are just popping through a white panel where he has drilled the holes so i guess alot fo its covered.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Good news the Fatmats arrived  yeah thats exactly how to apply it  ...Remember we need to cut the duct holes etc 1st though......Oh lol just read the next bit
> 
> QUOTE: - Im wondering where i should put this hole for the hole for the fan and filter? I think if i cut the holes first, then line its just a case of trimming the fatmat where the hole is. Am i on the right track? As its thin i was thinking just get hole cut first then line and add everything after that?
> 
> ...



Ok mate that would be great, its gonna be a real ball ache trying to get to the back of the cabs, i was thinking of maybe cutting a small piece of the tops out so i can get to them? What do you rekon?


----------



## angrygranola (Jan 26, 2011)

do the lights look like this

exhibit A

or like this

exhibit B


B will grow plants, A will not. at least I'm pretty sure it wont. not to a satisfactory result anyway. I say this because I have done experiments with starting seeds under 5mm bullet type LEDs and the light isn't strong enough to promote healthy vegetative growth.

just wanted to give you the heads up, because I'm thinking you may have gotten scammed.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

They are type B. These lights are very good quailty.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

Mate do i line the doors also with this fatmat? As i did with the mylar for the other cabs?


----------



## sotla (Jan 26, 2011)

What a thread!!

Thanks for this guys. Really useful stuff.
Looking forward to seeing your set up in action budbaby; and to see how those LEDS do.

Good luck mate


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks sotla

I could have taken more pictures to be honest but i tend to forget about them when im actually doing a certain part because i want to get it right. There will be alot more pics when its up and running.

This light is really bright i cant wait to see the other one!! They were expensive so i want better results obvioulsy than i would get with a cheaper light but only time will tell. The guy said to me that i would match a 1000 watt MH with his lights, to be honest if it matches what i would have got from a 600 watt HPS i will be well happy, anything more i would be ecstatic.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 26, 2011)

When you get a minute mate take a look on here please http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/Ducting-Ductwork-110/

I think everything we need should be on that page. Ill get nutes also as there is a 10% discount and i can pay cash

Are these the light fittings you mean http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Accessories-287/Easy-Rolls-197.asp

I could use another roll of tape also and i may aswell get everything else i need thats possible from them in one order.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 28, 2011)

I got the backs, sides and doors of each cab lined with fatmat today, i have left tops and bottom until ive drilled holes. Its very easy to apply and has bonded well on the wood.

I realised that i need an arbour with my hole saw lol so thats on its way too.

If you get time over the weekend mate take a look at that link and let me know what i need, there is a list of nutes a few pages back so ill get those also plus those hanging cord things if you say they are the ones i need. Ill go down the bank then next week and pay cash, ill have the stuff the next day so hopefully wont be long now until the top cabs are done, just a bit of tidying and cleaning to do then and handles to buy and locks.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes mate that came yesterday, im just waiting for the hole saw now. What sealant do i need for the bends? I was thinking no nails.


No more nails should work fine... I used anti mould white bathroom sealant, But I suppose they will both do a simerlar job...However I am not sure if No More Nails is mould resistant? - STEALTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate do i line the doors also with this fatmat? As i did with the mylar for the other cabs?


It would do no harm... and could offer extra sound proofing. But it means you'll have to cover the doors with Mylar again to keep reflectivity at its best  .. What do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> When you get a minute mate take a look on here please http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/Ducting-Ductwork-110/
> 
> I think everything we need should be on that page. Ill get nutes also as there is a 10% discount and i can pay cash
> 
> ...


Yeah man those 'Easy Rolls' are great...How many hanging points do each of your LED panals have? ...You'll need 1 'Easy Roll/s' for each hanging point on both your lights and you'll need either some strong but small-ish 1" hooks (white rubber coated - HomeBase) or some net curtain sort of 'loop screws' to hang the rollers from.

Its best to place each light at its lowest point .. That way you can avoid any obsticles in the way such as 'Odor Soc' for eg/, then you can hang/suspend you lights as central as possible for equal coverage of each of your 4 tubs (baring in mind the whole cabs lined with Mylar reflection won't be a problem expecially with your knarly LED lights !!!)  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I got the backs, sides and doors of each cab lined with fatmat today, i have left tops and bottom until ive drilled holes. Its very easy to apply and has bonded well on the wood.
> 
> I realised that i need an arbour with my hole saw lol so thats on its way too.
> 
> If you get time over the weekend mate take a look at that link and let me know what i need, there is a list of nutes a few pages back so ill get those also plus those hanging cord things if you say they are the ones i need. Ill go down the bank then next week and pay cash, ill have the stuff the next day so hopefully wont be long now until the top cabs are done, just a bit of tidying and cleaning to do then and handles to buy and locks.


That all sounds good, is that in the main grow-cab area or is that in the top section...Remember if you've applied it over the Mylar, You'll need to re-apply more Mylar on top.. it should be in this order if this makes sense : 

INTERIOR WOOD > FAT-MAT > MYLAR


Correct me if I'am wrong but do you have it in this order :


INTERIOR WOOD > MYLAR > FAT-MAT......... & Then > MYLAR again ? 
(If so its not a problem just means you'll have to use twice as much Mylar)  But I'd imagine an added layer would only improve muffling the sound...So thats all good!


How much did you pay for your holesaw blades.. I bought a cheap 'Challange' pack of 6 with Arbour included for under £15 from Argos.. I'll add a LINK if I can find one shortly  I've checked out the LINK and the Easy Rollers are defo the way to go, I'll go through the LINK again tommoz and write down as well as attach a diagram with the parts you'll need... I may list parts that you already have so just acknowledge that and make note of the parts I list that you don't have and .. need  Are you going to get some nice chrome stylish handles that gives you the impression of 'great quality' when you hold them ready to open the door to your prized grow area? !! 

I'll be back soon with the info & Pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> It would do no harm... and could offer extra sound proofing. But it means you'll have to cover the doors with Mylar again to keep reflectivity at its best  .. What do you think? - STELTHY



I wasnt going to cover the top cabs with mylar mate as i didint think they needed to be reflective?


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the holesaw was a tenner and the arbout the same. I think ive got most of the stuff now so its just a case of drilling the holes in the top and getting them lined with fatmat then just lining the celiling with mylar.


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 29, 2011)

I was meaning to ask you mate, the the pumps are on etc do the buckets make much noise?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I wasnt going to cover the top cabs with mylar mate as i didint think they needed to be reflective?



Ah sorry dude, I may have got my wires crossed  Yeah the top cabs dont need to be reflective.. Just use the Fatmat once you've cut the holes etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was meaning to ask you mate, the the pumps are on etc do the buckets make much noise?


umm.. The bubbles in the bucket's do make a noise but its not really loud, plus you can use an air-line-pressure adjuster to slow the speed the air is released into the pots at.. Most good aquatics shops sell them but it may be worth asking the dude you got the pumps from if he has a couple that are intended for use with the pumps you will be running  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok mate will do. Let me know what to order mate when you get a minute and ill try and do it Monday. 

The holes for the fan shall I just make them at the back right hand side for the left cab and the back left hand side for the right cab?


----------



## bluemagicman (Jan 29, 2011)

what do you guys think of my new box? https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/404487-aurora-indica-nirvana-200-watt.html


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate will do. Let me know what to order mate when you get a minute and ill try and do it Monday.
> 
> The holes for the fan shall I just make them at the back right hand side for the left cab and the back left hand side for the right cab?









Pretty much copy the diagram above (top section) install it all as close to the back of each cab as possible without anything touching the back. Make sure you have enough room for the bends etc and take ur time... its better to measure everything a hundred times and get it right than to go at it like a bull in a china shop and make a regrettable mistake.. I have faith in you dude, admittedly I would like to be there and help out hands on, But hey lol  I am sure if you copy the diagram and measure the exacts - this should all go very well indeed  I have been real busy today so I will upload another (new) diagram and the components you'll need tommoz when I also upload my MONDAY UPDATE pics etc.. 

If your going to cut the holes, measure, measure, measure then cut with confidence.. Good luck BudBaby, I'll catch up with you tommoz - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2011)

I've just uploaded my MONDAY UPDATE... I have a few responsibilities to take care of, but when I have some spare time later this afternoon I'll sit down and get busy with the diagram and parts list for you - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok mate thats great, thanks for the continued help i would have been lost without it to be honest.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 2, 2011)

Right mate im thinking of cutting the holes in the top cabs tomorrow while me sis is free, Will it be ok for me to fit the bed so that its facing me and then attatch the filter? If i can it will mean sis can get in and fix the bend at the back and as long as the filter is comming back into the cab i shoulod be able to reach it etc if need be.

Fan stands are straight forward to fit but ill have to decide exactly where i want it on the side of the cab and then fix it in place and try and draw round the hole i will need to cut.

I imagine i will have to leave a gap between the fan and roof of cab for ducting comming off the fan and going into the bend?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

H dude... don't cut anything yet! I am uploading pics as I type [The bends don't go through the shelf that's what we need the flanges for then diagram will make this clearer bare with me - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok mate cheers i get what you mean. Ill be back in a while to have a butchers.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

If you connect all the relivent bits of equipment together 1st then you'll know where to place your flanges... Place the equitment as far back as possible and draw around the inside of the flanges ... If the carbon filter and bend fit snuggly into you flange and there is space ..say 2" from the back and inside edge then thats pretty much where the hole should be made.

Double check your measurements with your sister and when your both 100% happy, start the drilling 

When fitting the flanges you'll need to drill 4 holes in each one so you can screw them in place NOTE: It helps to put bathroom sealent etc under the flanges in a circle inline with the screws..This will ensure no air excapes (Allow to dry before proceeding further).

You may need to make a makeshift stand out of mdf to hold your carbon filter level.. with the bend.. If so look on my thread I've shown how I made my one..Just copy that and adjust it according to size/scale etc 

Once the flanges are installed and all your equiptment is in place use silver duct-tape (aluminium tape) to seal/hold all your connections.. use alot but try n be as tidy as possible.

I think that just about covers everything  Sorry I've taken a while getting back to you on this my daughters have been ill and I've been back n forth from the doctors and my wifes been stressing about other stuff lol, so its been hectic..Still I think we're back to normal now - Thank fuck . 

Hope the pic helps a bit - STELTHY 




PS/ We'll most likely use bunjee cords on the in-line fans to hold the up in place and also this will reduce vibrations and noise


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 2, 2011)

Cgeers mate that makes sense. With the fane stands though im gonna have to fix the fan to the sides of the cab but they will still be a gap there if you get me.

I can get my sister to climb right not the cab to fit the bend. Ive been thinking though for accessability could i have the ben so the opening was facing the front of the cab then fit the filter comming towards me this at least would give me a way of getting to it incase i need to and my sis isnt around? Not sure if its possible to attatch some ducting from the bend to the filter to allow me to bring the filter closer to the front of the cabs?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cgeers mate that makes sense. With the fane stands though im gonna have to fix the fan to the sides of the cab but they will still be a gap there if you get me.
> 
> I can get my sister to climb right not the cab to fit the bend. Ive been thinking though for accessability could i have the ben so the opening was facing the front of the cab then fit the filter comming towards me this at least would give me a way of getting to it incase i need to and my sis isnt around? Not sure if its possible to attatch some ducting from the bend to the filter to allow me to bring the filter closer to the front of the cabs?


Yeah thats cool...attach the fan with the stand to the back of the cab where you need it positioned. Then use bungee cords to support the weight of it/them, i'll draw another diagram but basicaly you just need to cross them over  The pic will illustrate this more clearly 

Will the filter fit if you have it in-line facing you? .. If so by all means go for it  It may even work out better and give you more storage space !! As long as you keep the ducting as short as possible with minimal curves (bends in it) I see no reason why you cannot add ducting between the bend and the carbon filter.. play around with it and keep me updated with pics as you go  

I look forward to seeing hard work turn good results - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 3, 2011)

So in the top cab we have : Carbon Filter > Bend > Flange > Hole through top and middle cabs...

then, In the middle cab we have : Flange > Ducting > In-line Fan..



NOTE:  


* Mount some kind of foam behind/under the in-line fans mounting bracket against the back wall of the cab ie/ either camping mat, or sofa foam...actually go with camp mat..its easier to clean, and more compact and less prone to pests.. By doing this you will reduce the vibration/noise produced by the in-line fan as well as keeping the grow safe from build up of bacteria and or bugs etc 





Once again hope this helps  any questions ; Fire away  - STELTHY 




PS/ Good luck I look forward to seeing pics - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok mate thanks for that. Its probably gonna be monday or tuesday next week now when i do all the drilling, think its better to wait till i have the flanges etc.

Im gonna get a list done of what i need as i may aswell get the nutes too as its the same place plus i get 10% discount over £300, i can pay cash also into there bank which makes things better for me.

Ill get cracking on my list later and double check with you i havent missed anything.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks for that. Its probably gonna be monday or tuesday next week now when i do all the drilling, think its better to wait till i have the flanges etc.
> 
> Im gonna get a list done of what i need as i may aswell get the nutes too as its the same place plus i get 10% discount over £300, i can pay cash also into there bank which makes things better for me.
> 
> Ill get cracking on my list later and double check with you i havent missed anything.



Excellent looks like we're making good progress  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes we are mate, its a bit of a pain because my sis can only get here now and again so it is dragging on a bit but i think as soon as the fans and filters are in place ill be nearly done


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 3, 2011)

*Right i know i need the following for the veg stage, plus the hammerhead 9/18 which ill get from somewhere else. Added to this i need 4 x 4" flanges and 8 prs of hanging bungees. Can you let me know what i need for flowering aswell mate, just the canna stuff for now as i can get it all off the one site and may aswell take advantage of the discount. I think we have hard water here so ill get the veg hard water product. 

If you can also let me know any other bits i can get from that site ill get them now. Was thinking maybe some thermomenters and humidity gauges things and a ph tester? Will i need just ph - or shall i get a bottle of ph+ aswell?



Canna Start 5L

Canna Hydro Vega 5L





Canna Rhyzotonic 5L

Superthrive 1L


Canna Cannazym 5L

PH Down (liquid - 1L)*


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you say i needed to order some extensions for fitting the internal bends mate? Im sure you said we would need them so let me know and ill add them to the list.

Regarding the fan, would i be able to fit it to the side ot the cabs as apposed to the backs? I only ask because my neighbours bedroom is right behind the cabs. Also ive been thinking about what you said about mounting the fans on a bit of foam, well i will prob need another 10 sq ft of fat mat so ill have a bit spare, could i use a small piece of this behind the fan stand?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Did you say i needed to order some extensions for fitting the internal bends mate? Im sure you said we would need them so let me know and ill add them to the list.
> 
> Regarding the fan, would i be able to fit it to the side ot the cabs as apposed to the backs? I only ask because my neighbours bedroom is right behind the cabs. Also ive been thinking about what you said about mounting the fans on a bit of foam, well i will prob need another 10 sq ft of fat mat so ill have a bit spare, could i use a small piece of this behind the fan stand?


Hi dude, OMG I've been so wasted the last couple of days!!! I went out Friday night just for a few pints and a burger...What actually happened is I had 7 pints of Stella went to another pub...Had 6 or 7 pints of ale.. and a few chasers.. then went out with a few pub randoms and passed a fat joint round, got in a car........ended up down the beach in an abandoned shed.. smoked some more Haze... shared a bottle of neat scotch done a couple of lines went to a different pub and threw up downed some aftershock and ended up walking home at 3am in the morning...I was somewhere, where ...I dont know just lost lol and feeling hammered! I slept most of Saturday and am feeling fragile but more ok today. Phew! lol had to tell someone just how crazy that night was 

Anyway...............

Looking at the setup how we have it I think 'Think' were ok with out extensions  I mean if in doubt you could get 2 or even 4 if they dont cost to much... But I don't think we'll need them yet....If at all? !!

You should be able to mount the fan on the side...But saying that you'd be better off not mounting it to the back or side !! ... Just suspend it via the crossed bungee cables.. The fans wont weigh that much and the bungees take all the vibration/noise away... You'll just need 4 white plastic covered cup hooks screwed into each of the top of the middle cabs, attach the fan with the bungee's an voila job done 

And since the fans no longer need to be mounted...You no longer require the foam  so thats easier all round, saves you some time and effort and keeps noise down so your neighbour will be non the wiser 

What do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds great mate and easier Will anything do to support them or is there something in particular i need to order? I was thinking the elastic things you use to secure stuff on roof racks etc but i may have totally the wrong thing.

Will be alot easier like this as i can just drill the holes for the ducting and then sort the fan out after and make sure it inline etc.

Sounds like you had a good session lol, i had to quit drinking the end of last year as i found once i started i couldnt stop lol so just the smoke for me now. I dont use anything else when im not drinking but when i was i was up for anything, got myself in trouble many times over the years lol.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> *Right i know i need the following for the veg stage, plus the hammerhead 9/18 which ill get from somewhere else. Added to this i need 4 x 4" flanges and 8 prs of hanging bungees. Can you let me know what i need for flowering aswell mate, just the canna stuff for now as i can get it all off the one site and may aswell take advantage of the discount. I think we have hard water here so ill get the veg hard water product.
> 
> If you can also let me know any other bits i can get from that site ill get them now. Was thinking maybe some thermomenters and humidity gauges things and a ph tester? Will i need just ph - or shall i get a bottle of ph+ aswell?
> 
> ...


For Flowering.. You'll need :-

* Canna Hydro Florez A+B 5L
* Cha-Ching
* Hammerhead 9/18
* Canna Boost
* 10 Pippets
* PH test kit (from start to finish: Veg to Flower)

You can flush with PH balanced tap water but I've always used 'Dry Flower 4' 

And thats pretty much all you'll need to get started 


Erm....... You could also get all of these :-

* 8X small fish tank heaters 4 per cab (for the res tubs) to keep the res temps at 20oC
* 2X digital thermometer/hygrometer/humidity
* You'll need a PH test and some PH down (Phosphorus acid) be careful this stuff is ultra corrosive 
* No real need for PH up as Ph can be raised by just adding more tap water
* EC meter (EC Nutrient Wand) to measure food content in the res and some other stuff 
* Heavy duty sissors
* Egg flipper to stir nuitrient

* oh and you'll need a large tub to mix up your nuitrient water in and a syphon pump to transfer from the tub to each of your res pots. The tub should be able to hold the quantity of 4 of the grow pots plus a couple 10-20L extra to avoid spillage etc 

I would say get a couple of ONA spray wall mounted air freshners for flowering period.. They are made from natural plant extracts but 100% nutralize Bud smell so very VERY worth having I have to tubs in my house and it just smells like fresh clothes (fresh linin)  

I am pretty certain this is all you'll need for now 

I'll work out a design for the lower cabs and the intakes and add what you'll need to get to get that job sorted too - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Sounds great mate and easier Will anything do to support them or is there something in particular i need to order? I was thinking the elastic things you use to secure stuff on roof racks etc but i may have totally the wrong thing.
> 
> Will be alot easier like this as i can just drill the holes for the ducting and then sort the fan out after and make sure it inline etc.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good session lol, i had to quit drinking the end of last year as i found once i started i couldnt stop lol so just the smoke for me now. I dont use anything else when im not drinking but when i was i was up for anything, got myself in trouble many times over the years lol.


I think they are Bungee cords... I'll try n find a LINK in a bit  I think we're both talking about the same things but I ll post the LINK to be certain!
Yeah that'll defo make things alot easier! 

Yeah man I know what you mean...I start of with good intentions and then I get SO SO wasted and cant stop...Even when I am paraletic I'll still have one more lol  Oh well  Part of being a bloke I guess lol Yeah I dont touch anything but the occasional King L when sober?...(not drinking) but then once drunk I am like the spawn of Satan lol... I'll drink,smoke,do lines go to strip bars play poker...the list is endless... I never cheat on my wife though  I think thats the one good thing thats kinda programed into me  I can do anything just not that so hopefully my Key to heavens door won't be revoked lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 6, 2011)

I was also thinking that your cabs would be perfect for running a Co2 setup... But I recommend getting your 1st grow done, then when you know what your doing then add in the Co2 I can show you via LINKS etc.. but would like to see the cabs finished 1st then we can get some 'beans'  in there.
Have you bought/decided what seeds and whether Indica or Sativa you'll be growing? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 6, 2011)

As with the pics... they vary in size  you may be as well to measure how long they'll need to be *Remembering they stretch  I gotta go out now but I'll add the LINK when I get home again  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I was also thinking that your cabs would be perfect for running a Co2 setup... But I recommend getting your 1st grow done, then when you know what your doing then add in the Co2 I can show you via LINKS etc.. but would like to see the cabs finished 1st then we can get some 'beans'  in there.
> Have you bought/decided what seeds and whether Indica or Sativa you'll be growing? - STELTHY




I was thinking of Greenhouse Seeds super Lemon haze and Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon. Armageddon should be finished about a week before the haze so will work out well.

I pretty much know what to get now as regards to thge ducting its just 4 x 4" top hats, i was thinking about using heavy duty cable ties instead of jubilee clips, let me know what you think.

Regarding nutes, when you say Flores A + B do you mean this http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Canna-Products-233/Canna-Original-Substra--815.asp it just says flores S/W or H/W? I think i have hard water so ill go for the H/W, doesnt say anything about A + B though? Canna Substra is the old name for hydro by the way its def the right stuff.

I was thinking for mixing nutes to use a container big enough for 2 pots at a time if that would work out, if i did it for all 4 it would weigh a ton as that would be 100ltrs + of water. let me have your thoughts on that, ill get a big homebrew bucket and the paddles will be perfect too for mixing my nutes lol.

Get back to me when you have a minute mate and ill finalise my list and then go down town Tuesday to pay for it all and hopefully ill have it wednesday.

Now im not having to be so exact with positioning the fan hole i can get on with doing that and get the rest of the top cabs lined.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you think of this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZD-NUTRIENT-TRUNCHEON-METER-HYDROPONICS-WAND-EC-PPM-CF-/260614926262?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3caddc2fb6


Seems cheap and feedback is good on the seller.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 6, 2011)

Are these good enough for my needs mate or do i need something more accurate, if these are ok many kits shall i order?

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Nutrient-Management-397/Budget-pH-Test-Kits-868.asp


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 6, 2011)

I was thinking, how about hanging the fans with chains? I think it may be more sturdy like that also, i could attatch the stand and then use it for the chains to hang on to?

Just found these too, £50 notes but they seem good. Would that be ok instead of a wand and ph test kit? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOT-QUALITY-PH-EC-TDS-Meter-Temp-Tester-Conductivity-/390203287297?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item5ad9eda701


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi mate, will i need any top hats for the ducting in my lower cabs? Was thinking id need 2 for the intake holes and one for each bend with odour sock?

Been looking at small heaters, there like 55 watts each the ones i was looking at, seems very high, 400 watts for all my buckets. Can we get away with less power?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> What do you think of this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZD-NUTRIENT-TRUNCHEON-METER-HYDROPONICS-WAND-EC-PPM-CF-/260614926262?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3caddc2fb6
> 
> 
> Seems cheap and feedback is good on the seller.


I have the exact same one  So yeah that'd be perfect! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Are these good enough for my needs mate or do i need something more accurate, if these are ok many kits shall i order?
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Nutrient-Management-397/Budget-pH-Test-Kits-868.asp


Again.......I used the exact same ones, I now have a digital reader but in all honesty I prefer these DIY kits, I'd buy 3 or 4 of them as the bottles are only small and you have 4 times the ammount of plants than I have .......You could get a digital one....around the £45 mark....I think I posted a pic of one in my thread....Any good aquatics store should stock them what do you think? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking, how about hanging the fans with chains? I think it may be more sturdy like that also, i could attatch the stand and then use it for the chains to hang on to?
> 
> Just found these too, £50 notes but they seem good. Would that be ok instead of a wand and ph test kit? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOT-QUALITY-PH-EC-TDS-Meter-Temp-Tester-Conductivity-/390203287297?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item5ad9eda701



No! lol  Dont hang the fans with chains  the chains will vibrate and noise will become an issue...Use bungee's trust me you'll be alot happier with the result...Yeah you can still use the clamp to help secure the bunges and you dont have to worry about moving the fan up and down....The fan unit stays in the same position (up top) the whole grow long 

Yeah those meters will work fine ? I dunno how to use those ones ...but its prob quite simple...I still get 1 or 2 DIY tester kits just for cross reference  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Hi mate, will i need any top hats for the ducting in my lower cabs? Was thinking id need 2 for the intake holes and one for each bend with odour sock?
> 
> Been looking at small heaters, there like 55 watts each the ones i was looking at, seems very high, 400 watts for all my buckets. Can we get away with less power?


(Busy drawing a sketch, one min!!) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking of Greenhouse Seeds super Lemon haze and Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon. Armageddon should be finished about a week before the haze so will work out well.
> 
> I pretty much know what to get now as regards to thge ducting its just 4 x 4" top hats, i was thinking about using heavy duty cable ties instead of jubilee clips, let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Yeah those seeds sounds like a good choice  I like jubalee clips as you can tighten them just that bit extra...Usually I buy 1L quantites of nuitrient and the VEGA and FLOREZ come as a 2-Part additive (2 bottles), (Parts A & B) I am unaware if the 5L versions are combined already in just the 1 carton...I'll look into that 

Yeah you could use a 2-pot change over and your right 100L is too much to slop around the house lol  You'll still need a good Billage/Syphon pump to transfer the nuitrients from the big pot to the smaller DWC pots, Homebrew buckets should be fine as with the paddles too 

I am just gonna add my pic and I'll finalize what we/ you need to get, Take some more pics n upload them as you go, cheers man! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

Top Section as follow's :-

FILTER > BEND > FLANGE/TOP-HAT > FLANGE/TOP-HAT > UN-INSULATED DUCTING > IN-LINE FAN > BUNGEE CORDS > PLASTIC COVERED HOOKS X4.

* You'll need all the above twice over (to make both cabs the same  )


Bottom section as follow's :-

SHORTEST INSTALL :-

ODORSOC > BEND > FLANGE/TOP-HAT > 


LONGEST INSTALL :-

ODORSOC > FLANGE > FLANGE > BEND > CONNECTOR > INSULATED DUCTING > FLANGE > FLANGE >INSULATED DUCTING > FLANGE 


And to then turn that into a complete shopping list...As follow's  :-

* 4" FLANGE/TOP-HAT X10
* 2 X CARBON FILTERS
* 4" BENDS X4 
* IN-LINE FANS X2
* BUNGEE CORDS X4
* 4" ODORSOCS X2
* 4" CONNECTOR X1
* 3M INSULATED DUCTING
* 1M UN-INSULATED DUCTING
* 15/18" SPEAKER GRILLS
* CHEAP ASDA BATH TOWELS X2
* STAPLE GUN
* ANTI-MOULD SEALANT 
* DRILL & METAL BITS + CIRC-SAW
* SCREWS (4/PER FLANGE)

And I think thats about it  ............ You may well already have a load of this stuff so print the list off and cross items off as you go 

Hope that helps dude, I am off for a tasty spliff followed by a shower now next stop FOOD  - STELTHY 






Ps/ Sorry for the rushed pic  I'll make the next one a bit better quality  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok mate cheers ill get everything ordered later today or tomorrow.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 7, 2011)

Mate can you confirm that the veg stuff in that link is the right one, its just called flores doesnt mention a & b?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate can you confirm that the veg stuff in that link is the right one, its just called flores doesnt mention a & b?








This is the 2part A+B Canna HYDRO VEGA 5L (A+B) that you'll need.... 







This is the 2part A+B Canna HYDRO FLORES 5L (A+B) that you'll need.... 

Below is a LINK to them ...Items 9 and 10 down 


http://parkershorticulture.co.uk/products.php?cat=13


Hope that helps mate  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure thats the one at the place im using i have emailed him to double check though, thats nearly another £600 gone but we are nearly on the home stretch now.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 8, 2011)

Just off to pay for all this now mate. Ill get the exhaust holes done tomorrow, using bungees has made things alot easier for me as i can drill the holes in the back corners of the cabs now then fit the fan to match the hole rather than the other way round which i was dreading because one mistake i would have been fooked!!!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool, cool! I look forward to seeing the pic's - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure what size bungies to go for mate or what type, i take it they will be fitted tight around the fan?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive been looking at small fish tank heaters also mate, smallest i can find is 25 watts each. Sounds a bit much to me as that would make another 200 watts of power draw lol and my light is only 280.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Not sure what size bungies to go for mate or what type, i take it they will be fitted tight around the fan?


Bungees vary in size, and I really couldn't tell you which ones you'll need, But You'll only need 2 per fan. They'll need to take the weight of the fan at its needed height, but also have a little 'give' left in them so the vibration is taken away, Thus reducing noise to minimal ....







As in the pic above.. ^ The bungee cords need to be looped around, one from each side. So providing the bungee's take the weight and the in-line fans don't feel like they're gonna go anywhere..You'll have done it right  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive been looking at small fish tank heaters also mate, smallest i can find is 25 watts each. Sounds a bit much to me as that would make another 200 watts of power draw lol and my light is only 280.


Yeah I use the 25 watt ones, ...If the res is too cool then plant growth will be slowed and if too warm then mould is promoted...depending on the ambient temp of your house/actual grow-room you should be fine without them.. You could test it now! Fill one of the DWC containers with tap water leave it in the cab over night and then use a water proofed thermometer to give you a reading of the water temp.... (Between 15oC & 20oC) - Is perfect But any lower than 15oC and you'll be better off with the small tank heaters.

Do the test and let me know the outcome  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 8, 2011)

Well i was thinking that i was gonna have the lights on all through the night, i can drop to about 14 through the night in there but thats only on very very cold night, the room im using used to be a brewery so i know aprox what the temps are. When its mega cold i used to put on a small heater in the room which kept it at about 18, 20 was optimal for beer you see so 18 was close enough.

Im thinking with the lights on there bound to produce a little bit of heat and with my small heater for really cold spells i rekon i can keep it between 15-20 in there no problem.

Im gonna get holes cut and rest of fat mat done tomorrow hopefully then Thursday i can fit the top hats and bend.

How are we gonna do the airlines for the pump mate? I will still having both pumps pushing air to all buckets?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Well i was thinking that i was gonna have the lights on all through the night, i can drop to about 14 through the night in there but thats only on very very cold night, the room im using used to be a brewery so i know aprox what the temps are. When its mega cold i used to put on a small heater in the room which kept it at about 18, 20 was optimal for beer you see so 18 was close enough.
> 
> Im thinking with the lights on there bound to produce a little bit of heat and with my small heater for really cold spells i rekon i can keep it between 15-20 in there no problem.
> 
> ...


I will Draw up a diagram of how to install the air lines next  ...Its pretty easy and all we'll need to do after is get some PVC/Plastic trunking to tidy the lines etc...Aside from that your temps in the DWC pots should be fine - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 9, 2011)

Right ive got the holes cut but we ran out of fatmat so ive had to order another 15 sq ft, another 60 notes but hopefully be enough. Ive got some pics here of the fully lined first top cab.

Had a problem drilling the holes, because the wood is so thick it nearly burned the drill out on the second hole lol and its not even mine, there was smoke flying out of it but just managed to get it done. I dont fancy its up to the job for the holes for the bottom cabs though. I dont want to be buying a really expensive powerfull drill just to use for those holes. Any suggestions?

Also some of the top hats have arrived (rest to follow in a day or two), now the bends are the same size but i rekon if i bent the bens a bit i could fit them snuggly inside the top hats or i can leave them as be and just try and seal the gaps with sealant. Let me know what you think.

I could have possibly gone a bit further back on the fan hole but thought id leave a bit of area around the hole for bungee hooks ior anything else we will need.

Im just about to buy some heavy duty bungee cords off ebay, there ony about 4 quid delivered so even if there not up to the job its no problem but worth a try i thought.​


----------



## stelthy (Feb 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right ive got the holes cut but we ran out of fatmat so ive had to order another 15 sq ft, another 60 notes but hopefully be enough. Ive got some pics here of the fully lined first top cab.
> 
> Had a problem drilling the holes, because the wood is so thick it nearly burned the drill out on the second hole lol and its not even mine, there was smoke flying out of it but just managed to get it done. I dont fancy its up to the job for the holes for the bottom cabs though. I dont want to be buying a really expensive powerfull drill just to use for those holes. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


More Fat Mat  huh ok well if thats what we/you need then go for it. I like the installed mat I saw in your above pics.. lookin' good  

Yeah lol I burn't my 1st drill out doing the self same thing lol  ..If you drill about 0.5cm in then stop the drill, remove the drill and circ blade, blow the sawdust away from the drill and the hole your making and unclog any sawdust thats stuck in the circ saw's teeth...& repeat by drilling in a further 0.5cm then repeat etc etc..This will making cutting easyier and preserve the life of your drill. Note make sure you wear a dust mask and open the window to help keep the air breathable 

With the tophats and the bends you need the bends to fit over/around the tophats, You may have to use some 4" connectors..or you can/could mod the tophat to fit inside the bend either by means of careful hacksawing and or bending.

I think you done well leaving the extra room around the hole  means the chances for vibrations etc will be largely reduced 

Yeah man try 'em thats the way to go... by doing that'll you'll get a better idea in the event of any future projects you may have .... Not doing to bad at this handyman stuff eh? !!  lets keep seeing the hard work pay off  - STELTHY 


Ps/ I'll add the air-line install diagram tommoz - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 9, 2011)

Ill try that with the hole saw mate, i pressumed it would just go straight through, it jerked that much it nealry took my hand off lol.

For the top hats what sort of connecters would i need? Like the 4" coupler i bought to the bottom ducting? Would this mean they would just fit together then? I could try modding them but if i could bend the bend lol slightly i rekon i could get it to fit in the top hat just right. Ill have a mooch tomorrow.

To be fair my sister has done alot of this for me as i cant get to the back of the cabs, touch wood though so far so good and no major disasters.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 10, 2011)

Right ate ive had a go at trying to modify one of the top hats, i tried a coupler first but it wont go inside the bend or the top hat. I think what i have done will be ok but ill def have to attatch the bend to the tophat first, get it all sealed then attatch to the inside of the top hat.

Im struggling though to think how to fix it in place, i cant see sealant holding it there because as you can see form the pics the ben just about goes over the bery lip of the top hat, it wont stay in place unless your holding it. There is a few cuts on the top hat that are not inside the bend so i know ill have to p[ut plenty of sealant on those. What are your thoughts matey?

Im thinking i may have to go the no nails route then put sealant on top of that?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 10, 2011)

Just tested the pump in the top cabs and its still pretty noisey so i think im gonna have to box it off and try to sound proof the inside. Pretty gutted to be honest, the fatmat has helped a little but im not sure it has helped to the tune of nearly 300 quid Misses is mopaning like fuck already about it lol.

I was thinking of doubleing up or triple layering fatmat directly under the pumps, i have some off cuts of wood which i could line with soundproofing tiles and then screw the pieces around the pump sort of boxing it off. I was looking at these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACOUSTIC-FOAM-TREATMENT-SOUND-PROOFING-24-TILES-/150387466340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2303caa064

Im wondering if the actual size of the cabs is gonna make it harder for me to sound proof the pump, which was advertised as not eing noisey lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive ordered those tiles mate, i just hope there the right ones.

Im in 2 minds how to do it, i can either fit a back and 2 sides into the top cab or i can make a small box lined with the tiles. I was thinking the box may be easier because i can make it then put it over the pump. If i do it the other way im worried i wont be able to cut the wood to the exact size.

I just hope these work as even with the fat mate its still fairly noisey and vibrates.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ill try that with the hole saw mate, i pressumed it would just go straight through, it jerked that much it nealry took my hand off lol.
> 
> For the top hats what sort of connecters would i need? Like the 4" coupler i bought to the bottom ducting? Would this mean they would just fit together then? I could try modding them but if i could bend the bend lol slightly i rekon i could get it to fit in the top hat just right. Ill have a mooch tomorrow.
> 
> To be fair my sister has done alot of this for me as i cant get to the back of the cabs, touch wood though so far so good and no major disasters.


Ha ha lol, Yeah be careful with the drill man! Yeah the 4" coupler is whats needed ideally, and yep - they'd just fit together  ...Give it a go 'bending the bend  ) see if that works 1st 

I'd agree - So far, so good  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right ate ive had a go at trying to modify one of the top hats, i tried a coupler first but it wont go inside the bend or the top hat. I think what i have done will be ok but ill def have to attatch the bend to the tophat first, get it all sealed then attatch to the inside of the top hat.
> 
> Im struggling though to think how to fix it in place, i cant see sealant holding it there because as you can see form the pics the ben just about goes over the bery lip of the top hat, it wont stay in place unless your holding it. There is a few cuts on the top hat that are not inside the bend so i know ill have to p[ut plenty of sealant on those. What are your thoughts matey?
> 
> Im thinking i may have to go the no nails route then put sealant on top of that?



Id say 'no more nails, then bathroom sealant and then once theyre both dry apply silver (Aluminium) ducting tape..... The more Alu. Tape you use the stronger the seal.hold will be  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just tested the pump in the top cabs and its still pretty noisey so i think im gonna have to box it off and try to sound proof the inside. Pretty gutted to be honest, the fatmat has helped a little but im not sure it has helped to the tune of nearly 300 quid Misses is mopaning like fuck already about it lol.
> 
> I was thinking of doubleing up or triple layering fatmat directly under the pumps, i have some off cuts of wood which i could line with soundproofing tiles and then screw the pieces around the pump sort of boxing it off. I was looking at these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACOUSTIC-FOAM-TREATMENT-SOUND-PROOFING-24-TILES-/150387466340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2303caa064
> 
> Im wondering if the actual size of the cabs is gonna make it harder for me to sound proof the pump, which was advertised as not eing noisey lol.


Try sitting the Air-Pumps on a large sponge (like the type you'd clean a car with) I've done that to mine and it runs almost silently  Boxing that section is also a good idea to largely reduce unwanted buzzing sounds etc...But they sponge under each pump will really quieten them down as well as the fact that when you attach the air-lines that too will make them run alot quieter 

Those accoustic mats are what Ive used to line part of my cab with..The only thing is do you need 20 or 30 tiles?? I would have thought 4 or 5 tops! ..Work out how big the box/housing will be for the pumps and then work out how many squares/tiles you'll need to cover that area in both the cabs! E-mail the dude on E-Bay and see if you can buy less for an arranged price to suit your needs, Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive ordered those tiles mate, i just hope there the right ones.
> 
> Im in 2 minds how to do it, i can either fit a back and 2 sides into the top cab or i can make a small box lined with the tiles. I was thinking the box may be easier because i can make it then put it over the pump. If i do it the other way im worried i wont be able to cut the wood to the exact size.
> 
> I just hope these work as even with the fat mate its still fairly noisey and vibrates.


Make sure the pumps sit on sponges and neither the air lines or pumps come in contact with any hard surfaces  ...I'd make a box 10" X 10" with all 4 sides have a hinge on the front panel so you can open the box for easier acces etc.. Make a few tiny holes so the boxes breathe maybe 4 or 5 1mm holes and drill 8 airline hose holes out the back, Then cover the inside of the box completely and tidyly with the accoustic mat.. The end result should be a box sitting on accoustic mat filled with accoustic mat with an air pump inside and when closed air holes for the pump to draw air in from and 8 byro sized holes at the back for the air-line to exit out of  ....Job done... I can draw a sketch if need be tell me what you think?  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 10, 2011)

That sounds great mate. To be fair i didnt think it was too bad but the breadknife is slowly coming round to this now so when she said it was to loud i thought id try and make it as silent as possible.

Ive put a bath towel under it and even thats made it a bit better. I didint even think about the ari lines being connected making it less noisey Im hoping the extra tiles will come in handy for something also and they were ony £30 for 24 x 12" square tiles, maybe i could make the box a bit bigger and double line the sides?

I think i understand about your box but a quick sketch would be handy if you have time mate.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> That sounds great mate. To be fair i didnt think it was too bad but the breadknife is slowly coming round to this now so when she said it was to loud i thought id try and make it as silent as possible.
> 
> Ive put a bath towel under it and even thats made it a bit better. I didint even think about the ari lines being connected making it less noisey Im hoping the extra tiles will come in handy for something also and they were ony £30 for 24 x 12" square tiles, maybe i could make the box a bit bigger and double line the sides?
> 
> I think i understand about your box but a quick sketch would be handy if you have time mate.


Yeah put a sponge under it whether it be in a box thats soundproofed or just the pump the more sponge material the quieter the vibrations become  Yeah when the air-lines are connected it defo quietens the pump down  I found that with mine  Yeah if you can spare the room/space then double line a way my friend .. I'll get on with the sketch later this evening and most likely post it in the morning  Right now I need Steak Beans n Chips and some Grape Juice followed by a doob shower n bed  but never fear the diagram will be posted tommoz AM  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 10, 2011)

Cheers dude.

Thinking about it this accoustic tiling is 40mm thick so i wouldnt fit a 10" box in there as i only have approx 10" height in the whole cab, ill take some measurments tomorrow.

I also wondered if a carboard box would have the desired effect? Similar to how you use one for a fan but lined with tiles instead of filled with foam? Would be quick and easy and as long as it does the job?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 11, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ha ha lol, Yeah be careful with the drill man! Yeah the 4" coupler is whats needed ideally, and yep - they'd just fit together  ...Give it a go 'bending the bend  ) see if that works 1st
> 
> I'd agree - So far, so good  - STELTHY



Coupler was no good mate, was the same size as the bend and top hat which is useless to me lol. _I thought it would just slot inside_


----------



## mimsy (Feb 11, 2011)

hello everyone! I just setup my first grow wardrobe! check out my thread, any help would be awesome!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow.html

Blaaaze upp


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive got my bungees mate, i think one will be fine for the one side and the other side closer to the side of the cab ill need a shore one.

Another thing ive noticed is they will work to support the fane but ill have to hang then round the 4" intake hole which means any real movement and it will fall off so i was thinking of hanging the fane with some sea fishing line and using the bungees to support the weight of the fan, what do you think?


----------



## TweedleD (Feb 11, 2011)

Whoa, just stumbled upon this thread. I too myself and going down the stealth root.
I hope you dont mind, but can you have a look at my set up and tell me if there are any ways to make it a bit quieter?

I suppose i should use acoustic ducting and leepy box mod, but i lock my bedroom door so nobody comes in. 
It is pretty silent but if you listen carefully you can hear it a bit.

I would love to read all 46 pages but most of it seems like a conversation between the op and stealthy..haha

Peace


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 11, 2011)

I should have taken more pics really but i always forget to take them while im actually doing something to the cabs so dont remember until after its done. My grow journal will have alot more pics in it. I cant believe ive got this far to be honest ive nver done anything like this before and im not usually good at diy!


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm thinking if I do use some fish line I could leave a bit of slack in them so they would just be there as a safety net.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 12, 2011)

The bend and top hat have bonded quite nicely so im pleased about that, ive just slapped another load of no nails on it to fill in any gaps then when thats dry tomorrow ill rub silicone all over it to be double safe. 

I noticed though that the no nails isnt weather proof which im guessing means its not mould resistant so im hoping its ok for the top cabs but ill have to find something else for the bottom cabs as i dont want mould in there.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 14, 2011)

Good news mate, i got the soundproof tiles this morning, i can just about fit 3 under my pump. This helped the noise alot but it was still a bit much then i remembered you said it would be less noisey when connected. I tried fitting the black rubber nossel thing on it and the 8 way manifold and turned it on again.

Obvioulsy because it wasnt connected to any tubing there was a loud hissing sound but hardly any noise at all from the pump itself so im guessing when its all connected up it will be virtually silent Saved me having to build a box aswell.

Im also still thinking about whether to use 2 pumps on 8 buckets or 1 pump per 4 buckets. I understand what your saying about if a pump fails but im wondering if a pump did fail how long would i have to put it right before the plants drowned? Just thinking it would be alot easier to use 1 pump per 4 buckets. These pumps are really good quality.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers dude.
> 
> Thinking about it this accoustic tiling is 40mm thick so i wouldnt fit a 10" box in there as i only have approx 10" height in the whole cab, ill take some measurments tomorrow.
> 
> I also wondered if a carboard box would have the desired effect? Similar to how you use one for a fan but lined with tiles instead of filled with foam? Would be quick and easy and as long as it does the job?


I doubt that a card'board box will baffle the sound all that much...But there's no harm in trying  Let me know how that goes  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Coupler was no good mate, was the same size as the bend and top hat which is useless to me lol. _I thought it would just slot inside_


Hmm?? They are suppose to just slot together. Bummer  Have you tried modding it/them to fit? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive got my bungees mate, i think one will be fine for the one side and the other side closer to the side of the cab ill need a shore one.
> 
> Another thing ive noticed is they will work to support the fane but ill have to hang then round the 4" intake hole which means any real movement and it will fall off so i was thinking of hanging the fane with some sea fishing line and using the bungees to support the weight of the fan, what do you think?


The bungee's should be fine on their own.. try different ways of wrapping them around the fan/s to secure them and cradle the fans in place - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I should have taken more pics really but i always forget to take them while im actually doing something to the cabs so dont remember until after its done. My grow journal will have alot more pics in it. I cant believe ive got this far to be honest ive nver done anything like this before and im not usually good at diy!


More pics the merrier  I know what you mean though when you really get into doing summink, the snap shots are the last thing we think about lol  Well you and your sis, seem very capable at DIY at the mo, I'll keep my fingers crossed that the rest of the jobs go as smoothly - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I'm thinking if I do use some fish line I could leave a bit of slack in them so they would just be there as a safety net.


I like the idea of the safty net, but try n make sure the fans are securly in place with the bungee's then the safty net will be purely piece of mind  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> The bend and top hat have bonded quite nicely so im pleased about that, ive just slapped another load of no nails on it to fill in any gaps then when thats dry tomorrow ill rub silicone all over it to be double safe.
> 
> I noticed though that the no nails isnt weather proof which im guessing means its not mould resistant so im hoping its ok for the top cabs but ill have to find something else for the bottom cabs as i dont want mould in there.



Sounds like your doing a good job  Yeah try n find an alternative sealant for the lower cab/s. Your right mould is the last thing you'll want expecially down with the ladies - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Good news mate, i got the soundproof tiles this morning, i can just about fit 3 under my pump. This helped the noise alot but it was still a bit much then i remembered you said it would be less noisey when connected. I tried fitting the black rubber nossel thing on it and the 8 way manifold and turned it on again.
> 
> Obvioulsy because it wasnt connected to any tubing there was a loud hissing sound but hardly any noise at all from the pump itself so im guessing when its all connected up it will be virtually silent Saved me having to build a box aswell.
> 
> Im also still thinking about whether to use 2 pumps on 8 buckets or 1 pump per 4 buckets. I understand what your saying about if a pump fails but im wondering if a pump did fail how long would i have to put it right before the plants drowned? Just thinking it would be alot easier to use 1 pump per 4 buckets. These pumps are really good quality.


Yeah when its all set up and the air-lines execute in the DWC tubs the pump will give a mild hum and thats much easier to live with..I haven't had time to upload the pump pic for you yet...So I'll do that next  I'd defo go with 2 pumps to 8 pots.. If a pump fails the ladies can drown in anything from a couple of hours+ ....... (not worth the risk!)

I'll upload the pic next, this is defo the best way to do it  tried n tested methods everytime  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok mate thats great. Ive just modded the second flange so ill have that bend fitted on there tomorrow, the other one now has 2 coats of no nails and a load of silicone so hopefully ill get that fitted tomorrow.

Not much more to do now, im itching like mad to get started. The only thing that concerns me is cutting the other 5 holes in the bottom cabs but im sure if i take my time ill be fine.

Ive just ordered the second pump, barring seeds and thermometers i forgot and digi testing probes im hoping i wont have to spend anymore cash lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Sounds like your doing a good job  Yeah try n find an alternative sealant for the lower cab/s. Your right mould is the last thing you'll want expecially down with the ladies - STELTHY [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I think what I will do for the lower cab bends is wrap them in foil tape so they fit fairly tightly the put plenty of mould resistant sealent round them to make it air tight.
> ...


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive been having a think mate. If i can get the misses to give me and my sister a chuck i rekon we can move the cabs out about 3-4" so would it be ok to go back to the original plan for the bottom cabs? 

I just dont think this drill is up to another 5 holes plus if i can increase the gap at the side it will make things easier. What do you think?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thats great. Ive just modded the second flange so ill have that bend fitted on there tomorrow, the other one now has 2 coats of no nails and a load of silicone so hopefully ill get that fitted tomorrow.
> 
> Not much more to do now, im itching like mad to get started. The only thing that concerns me is cutting the other 5 holes in the bottom cabs but im sure if i take my time ill be fine.
> 
> Ive just ordered the second pump, barring seeds and thermometers i forgot and digi testing probes im hoping i wont have to spend anymore cash lol.


Yeah dude, you should be fine just take your time and drill carefully. Its going to be a great day when the lights turn on and the ladies are on stage ready to perform    lol... Where are you planning on getting your seeds from?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> stelthy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like your doing a good job  Yeah try n find an alternative sealant for the lower cab/s. Your right mould is the last thing you'll want expecially down with the ladies - STELTHY [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive been having a think mate. If i can get the misses to give me and my sister a chuck i rekon we can move the cabs out about 3-4" so would it be ok to go back to the original plan for the bottom cabs?
> 
> I just dont think this drill is up to another 5 holes plus if i can increase the gap at the side it will make things easier. What do you think?


If you can get her to help y'all move the cab then by all means go for it  a 4" Gap would be great and would also allow enough room for you to cover the out side cut circle to be covered with a circular vent cover..which in turn will help to keep your unit 'Stealth'  If you's can move the cab that will be a lot easier than the 5 holes and save you alot of hassle  So I think that's a great idea - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 16, 2011)

Top cabs all lined  I found a couple of big hook things so im having a mess about with the fan now, does it have to be directly underneath the flange or does it matter if its slightly to one side? I cant see it being a problem because its not like the ducting will have a kink in it or anything.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 16, 2011)

I think we have cracked it mate, picture below. Ive rocked it a bit and i dont think its going anywhere but when i finally fit it properly ill just add a bit of silver tape to where the bungee is making contact with the fan, this along with the fishing line will give me great peace of mind.

Ive decided also for the 2 x bottom cab holes to do them by hand with a hacksaw, ill do them slightly smaller than i require then file to a snug fit size. I just dont trust that drill and the fact it isnt mine is also concerning me lmao as i dont want to fork out for a new one. Plus i will need the holes fairly close to the hinges of one door so dont think ill take the risk with the hole saw incase i split the wood or something.

Now im starting to fit things into the cab its finally like im actually getting somewhere, i prey i can get it all done next week and hopefully all being well get the seeds the start of the week after.

The only thing that bothers me at the moment is what the temp is gonna be like in the cabs as i cant see this light giving off much heat at all. I wont know though until i do a test run.

As the top cabs are so high and deep i can just cut out a small section or a large hole to let it breath, or a series of small holes and they wont need covering because you cant see them

For the bottom cab holes do i need a top hat then a bend or can i if i get the holes snug enough just use the bend and stick it out of the side of the cab a bit?


----------



## Icyblaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know any cheap extractor fans which you can connect to a carbon filter? and make the room fresh


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 16, 2011)

I was gonna aske also mate how many times a week do you think these buckets will need topping up? I would imagine different strains would use different amounts of nutes but have you an approx ball park figure. I think when the ladies are in the pots i will be able to get apporx 18 ltrs of liquid in there maybe 20 at a push.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Top cabs all lined  I found a couple of big hook things so im having a mess about with the fan now, does it have to be directly underneath the flange or does it matter if its slightly to one side? I cant see it being a problem because its not like the ducting will have a kink in it or anything.



Excellent, glad the top cabs are lined  it doesn't have to be in line with the flange..But it does help  its not a major prob if you cant, cos you will still have a good negative pressure clearing both heat and smell  Let me know what you decide to do  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think we have cracked it mate, picture below. Ive rocked it a bit and i dont think its going anywhere but when i finally fit it properly ill just add a bit of silver tape to where the bungee is making contact with the fan, this along with the fishing line will give me great peace of mind.
> 
> Ive decided also for the 2 x bottom cab holes to do them by hand with a hacksaw, ill do them slightly smaller than i require then file to a snug fit size. I just dont trust that drill and the fact it isnt mine is also concerning me lmao as i dont want to fork out for a new one. Plus i will need the holes fairly close to the hinges of one door so dont think ill take the risk with the hole saw incase i split the wood or something.
> 
> ...


If your happier using a small handsaw..go with your instinct...its a killer when you break summink thats not urs, then have to explain to its owner what you did lol....I can see that  Sounds like you have these holes sorted...just take your time and cut carefully... Your right! you defo don't wanna split the cab.

Sounds exciting I hope you stay up late and work ur ass off lol  I look forward to reading the journal....Are you going to document the 1st grow with these cabs in this thread? or start a new one for that?

Its best to do a test run...there's plenty of ways to increase the heat, and a few options for cooling...but a testrun is the only way to gain complete control 

I'd drill 50 - 100 6mm holes over the carbon filter area...........still try to do it as neatly as possible  because we'll still want to cover the holes you make up top with a couple of cheap bath towels and staple gun them in place... This will quieten the air flow helping to maintain the stealth eliment.

I'am glad you asked... if the thickness of your cab/s allow it just use the bend with no top-hat, and as you've said make the hole a tight snug fit! and just smear some sealant around the in and outside of the bend going through the cab...Its exactly what I did and it works flawlessly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was gonna aske also mate how many times a week do you think these buckets will need topping up? I would imagine different strains would use different amounts of nutes but have you an approx ball park figure. I think when the ladies are in the pots i will be able to get apporx 18 ltrs of liquid in there maybe 20 at a push.



When it comes to water changes in Veg...you'll not have to change the nuits for weeks at a time  but in Flower this time will be reduced until almost every couple of days or so depending on how tall you decide to let your ladies grow?!! - stelthy


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> When it comes to water changes in Veg...you'll not have to change the nuits for weeks at a time  but in Flower this time will be reduced until almost every couple of days or so depending on how tall you decide to let your ladies grow?!! - stelthy


I was thinking about a metre tall, from what I have read the taller the plant the less led can penetrate so I reckon a metre will be about bang on. 

As soon as I have the top cabs bolted on ill hang the lights, I'm hoping this will be easy.

So basicly as the flower grows the more you have to keep topping up the buckets.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking about a metre tall, from what I have read the taller the plant the less led can penetrate so I reckon a metre will be about bang on.
> 
> As soon as I have the top cabs bolted on ill hang the lights, I'm hoping this will be easy.
> 
> So basicly as the flower grows the more you have to keep topping up the buckets.


Yeah 1M is a good size.. and 'top' each plant twice and you'll have lots of bud  I look forward to seeing the lights all hung up  and lastly "spot on" the more she grows the more she drinks and the more water/nuit changes are needed  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok mate cheers. Im hoping to have a full day on it tomorrow. If you get time can you post the diagram for the airlines please.

Ive just got some unibond super bathroom sealent which is mould resistant and water proof.

ive been thinking about the hooks that the bungees are hung to, they arent plastic coated, do you think they will be ok? I hope so because there in now and there quite big so im hoping i can still use them.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate cheers. Im hoping to have a full day on it tomorrow. If you get time can you post the diagram for the airlines please.
> 
> Ive just got some unibond super bathroom sealent which is mould resistant and water proof.
> 
> ive been thinking about the hooks that the bungees are hung to, they arent plastic coated, do you think they will be ok? I hope so because there in now and there quite big so im hoping i can still use them.









Finally I've finished the pic and uploaded it lol  It'll be great spending a day on it I hope to see lots of impressive pics  The sealant sound's good! I am sure the hooks will be fine, However if they do vibrate its a very easy cheap task to change them for plastic/rubber coated ones .

*NOTE: The drill holes are just an idea (top left)... this is what to do but place the holes so that they cover the entire carbon filter.. this will make a divider possible and also ensure an adequate air flow/release - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

After the air-lines are in place and functioning we can sort out some trunking to hide/protect them, and keep the room in check.. (Its important to protect the airline from light to avoid algae n other things) Trunking is great for this and is pretty easy to cover in silver tape, to color-code with your Mylar etc... - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks mate that's great. Will I still just need one airstone in each bucket. Also there is only one hole in each bucket for airline.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 17, 2011)

Also mate do you think its best to drill one big hole in the appropriate places or a small hole for each airline? I take it I will use sealent round the holes for the airline?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks mate that's great. Will I still just need one airstone in each bucket. Also there is only one hole in each bucket for airline.


I'd put 2 air-stones in each pot 1 for pump (A) and 1 for pump (B) its pretty easy to make another hole for a 2nd air-line, This will give you lots of air bubbles..That's great !!! and the other added bonus of the air-stones is that the diffused bubbles will create less aqua noises  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Also mate do you think its best to drill one big hole in the appropriate places or a small hole for each airline? I take it I will use sealent round the holes for the airline?


I'd say a small hole for each airline is better and then sealant the lines holes  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent thanks mate. Did you say i needed to staple a towel over the holes? Should i use a big towel and double it up or just a single layer?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive just ordered some more air stones and airline mate. It says on the website to make sure the airline is kink free, wont the way we are doing this create kinks?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Excellent thanks mate. Did you say i needed to staple a towel over the holes? Should i use a big towel and double it up or just a single layer?


You could lay a towel over the holes (half the towel) and staple it down every 6cm apart etc  then fold the spare half back over the 1st bit, and staple that in place in the same way - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just ordered some more air stones and airline mate. It says on the website to make sure the airline is kink free, wont the way we are doing this create kinks?


Glad you've ordered them.. No the airlines won't have kinks - Its ok to curve them, and if need be use elbows and joins to create angles etc, Also the air-lines will not be pulled tight, and have a bit of slack...trust me this will be fine  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 18, 2011)

Had about 3 hours solid on it today. I drilled loads of 6mm holes in the top of the right top cab and stapled a towel over them. I forgot to take a pic of it without the towel on so excuse that missing picture lol.

I found that drilling holes messed up the fat mate inside so we had to fiddle about unblocking all the holes for ages so the other cab i just cut out a rectangle with the jigsaw.

Managed to move the cabs to create the required 4" gap at the near side and i tell you what mate they weigh a ton, im a 20 stone ex bodybuilder so im used to shifting weight but this is something else. We just about managed to do it, totally knackered now but i think i can do the rest without having to move the top cabs again, may be slightly tricky but i dont mind. Im not gonna actually bolt the top cabs on until i know 100% everything is fine just incase we did have to move them again but i can get to the first bend i fitted today and rekon i can do the airlines without moving them.

Got a good few hours on it tomorrow so im hoping to get the second bend fitted, the first one secured with screws, the bottom holes cut and bends fitted then next week i can concentrate on the airlines and take my time. Then its just weather stripping and lights to hang and any final touch ups that need doing including a coat of wood stain.

I dont think im gonna bother with locks, i cant think of anyone who is just gonna randomly wonder into my spare room and try and look in the cabs. If they get that close to the cabs anyway they will be suspect because of the slight noise. In an emergancy ie someone has to go in that room to do a repair(very highly unlikely as its just an empty room, theres no boilers or anything in there) i should be able to switch the pumps off for an hour but i cant see why anything would need doing in there. As we rent though they can come and inspect the house but they wouldnt be able to go through my property so i think im covered.

If i can get the lot done next week ill be very happy and very relieved lol. Its been a right pain as my sister is a single mom so can only get up for a couple of hours 2-3 times a week max and she has been vital for linig the smaller cabs as i couldnt get inside them. Nearly there now though.

On another note i had a right bonus yesterday, i forgot to order my hygrometers so i asked for them to be delivered with my stuff on back order, they said i could have them for keeping me waiting lol


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive been working out the plan for the airlines also, the 8 way valve thing i have got has 4 outlets on the right side and 4 outlets on the left side. For the left cab ill run the lines to the left side of the cab then down the side of the main cabs into the bottom, then ill be able to run 4 off the right side of the valve down the right side of the main cab and into the bottom of the other cab via holes and vice cersa for the other cab.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got the 2 holes done for the bottom cabs. It's took ages because i cut them small with a hacksaw then filed them to a tight fit, probably took 2 hours to file them lol but the upside is they are well tight in there and there was no need for tape or anything. I'll get them all sealed tomorrow and post pics. I've pushed them through so the lip is just sticking out the outer side. You cant see the near side one at all even with the 4" gap

I've got the other bend in place also, i cant get to the holes i drilled for the screws but believe me this sealent is mega strong and there not going anywhere. I think im gonna seal around the inside of the bend so i can be 100% sure there air tight.

I'll get those bits done tomorrow and some update pics so you can see where we are. I'll either start on the airlines tomorrow or monday but i dont think they will take to long. If it works out how ive planned it ill have the lines running down both sides of each cab then i will have an airline and airstone going into each side of the bucket all nice and neat. Im not going to run them into the lower cab as the brim of the bucket is virtually flush with the bottom of the main cabs so ill just run them down to there and across into each bucket. Ill leave plenty of slack so i can cut it to size when i do my test run.

Then next week ill just have to attatch the flange to roof of the main cabs, measure our where im gonna fit my lights and make some small holes there, mylar the roof of the main cabs then attatch the bungee cords for the lights via small holes. Im gonna find some small caribiners to attatch to the lights and tie the cord on to each of these. 

When thats done its just weather stripping and taping the corners of the cabs for neatness plus we got a bit of the spray adhesive on the side wall in one of the cabs but its no major hassle, ill remove it when i do the final cleaning of the cabs. Then hopefully towards the end of next week i can do a test run and tweak anything that needs doing

Then hopefully we can get cracking, im just glad all the stuff i couldnt do or couldnt do on my own is now complete. I can have lots of time on it now to get it right.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 20, 2011)

Another productive day, im really pleased to say the least. It,s such a relief to be able to do the rest myself as i'll have it done in no time

I think we underestimated how much airline we would need lol, i bought 60ft to start with and thats done the first 3 lol, i have another 60ft on order but ill need another 200ft on top of that lol. Ive ordered it anyway. As i say first 3 buckets are done, ive left plenty of slack in them for final adjustments and its easy and quick to do

Ive checked each line and there is plenty of air coming through but i do have them on full power as realised you can adjust them at the 8 way manifold

Internal 90 degree bends are fitted and sealed, i cant get at the nearside one to seal it from the outside but ive put plenty on the inside and they arent going anywhere and they will be airtight, i have fitted the flanges too.

Im still looking good at finishing this week but i do need to get a few final bits. Cha Ching ill get at a later date but i still need to get superthrive, how much do you think ill need of this as its pricey. 450ml bottle is over 30 notes, let me know and ill order it. I need to get a ph tester and ec tester too, those ones on ebay look ok but these look better although expensive they have a 5 year guarantee. It does PH and EC. I take it with these i would only need 1 for all the plants?

I also need to order that hammerhead pk stuff, ive read they have stopped making it for some reason but there is still some being sold, i was thinking 3ltrs?

The last thing is i cant seem to get the lids off 5ltr Canna nuites lol, there is a diagram on the side but it seems to say you need some sort of spanner?

Anyway here is a few update pics


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive been looking at ceiling hook plates and s hook to hang my bungees with, similar to these http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0868/Light-Hanging-Accessories.html

Are these the sort of things we will need mate?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 21, 2011)

My main lights have just arived, man there super bright. I looked at them for a split second and my eyes are aching like fook now Ill def need some decent sunglasses for these. He has made it so one light plugs into the other so i just have to use one plug for the extension lead

I have a very very good feeling about these lights, he rekons i should be able to hit 2g per watt when i have my growing techinique sorted, if i can get 1.5g per watt on my first grow id be more than impressed.

Ive been rethinking what strain to grow, i wanted to grow 2 but then i realised if i have 2 strains finishing at 2 different times im not gonna have anywhere to dry it so i think im gonna just do 1 strain, i have been doing some reading up and think im gonna go for barneys farm vanilla kush. Its a 600g per sq mtr yeild and more importantly the smoke is meant to be awsome!!

Some more airline just arrived so il get those fitted later this afternoon. Im gonna try taping a soundproof tile ontop of the pump as its pretty silent upstairs but you can here it on downstairs lol, im thinking because i havent got the sides and top soudpoofed its vibrating from there and making the cabs slightly vibrate. I may aswell try and cover the fan with these tiles aswell and use them up. I can cut them to size and do a nice neat job.

Ive ordered those ceiling plates and hooks as i figure they will be perfect for me.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the first pump properly fitted now to the eight buckets and I've used some truncking to tidy the lines up, I got away with one piece of truncking for all 4 lines in each cab, it was a tight squeeze but does the job. I've checked all 8 lines and there is air coming through. 

I'm not sure how powerful it should be but you can def feel it coming out of each line. I'll get the other ones done tomorrow and hopefully get these ceiling plates all measured out and fitted also. I'll post update pics then too.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> My main lights have just arived, man there super bright. I looked at them for a split second and my eyes are aching like fook now Ill def need some decent sunglasses for these. He has made it so one light plugs into the other so i just have to use one plug for the extension lead
> 
> I have a very very good feeling about these lights, he rekons i should be able to hit 2g per watt when i have my growing techinique sorted, if i can get 1.5g per watt on my first grow id be more than impressed.
> 
> ...


Glad to see alls going well  Could you still run the 2 units separately (LED's) if you so wished?? I mean when you've finished vegging and upstaged you VEG Ladies accross to flower.... You'll need the VEG cab in darkness to keep your drying bud in!? If both units are running (on one plug) this may cause a prob..You may have to ask the dude you bought the lights off if he can fix you up with a separate power source for each.. What are your thoughts? -

2g Per Watt is very impressive.. I do hope they pull it off    .. 9 times out of 10 most strains start and finish around the same time.. give or take a few weeks. Its up to you though.. choose a stinky, large, female, Indica heavy, large yielder.. And you'll be happy trust me  

I'll take a look at the Vanilla Kush in a sec.. The numbers sound good though  How much are the seeds, are they from a known trader?

Sound proofing sounds up to Par 

Looking forward to seeing those lights up...Find out about separate power supply's though  - STELTHY 



Ps/ if you wanted we could get a min cab/ set of drawers to match ur main unit.. and use it as a separate drying chamber?? Would be a doddle to make and blend in..just a thought  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Got the first pump properly fitted now to the eight buckets and I've used some truncking to tidy the lines up, I got away with one piece of truncking for all 4 lines in each cab, it was a tight squeeze but does the job. I've checked all 8 lines and there is air coming through.
> 
> I'm not sure how powerful it should be but you can def feel it coming out of each line. I'll get the other ones done tomorrow and hopefully get these ceiling plates all measured out and fitted also. I'll post update pics then too.



Fill the pots with water and test the bubblers + airlines out  if there are to many bubbles and the air is 'having it' you can get small air-flow controllers that limit the air-flow to a speed of your choice. I look forward to your pics 

Once alls in place all thats really left to do is decide where you want all your cables to meet at before attaching them all to either 1 or 2 sockets via multi-ext lead's ie up above the cab (like mine) , in the top cab, ...down one side etc etc so a little bit of crimp and join with the wire's  and you/we should have ourselves a very tidy, powerful as well as rewarding bit of kit 

Do the handles un attach from the pots?..No big issue but just something I'd do to keep everything PRO looking  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Another productive day, im really pleased to say the least. It,s such a relief to be able to do the rest myself as i'll have it done in no time
> 
> I think we underestimated how much airline we would need lol, i bought 60ft to start with and thats done the first 3 lol, i have another 60ft on order but ill need another 200ft on top of that lol. Ive ordered it anyway. As i say first 3 buckets are done, ive left plenty of slack in them for final adjustments and its easy and quick to do
> 
> ...


Yeah...You'll need a Canna-Spanner, most stockists should sell them ..They are red..I've seen one before  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 24, 2011)

When do you plan on connecting up the Carbon Filters, and Odor Soc's? Could you take pics from different angles so I can see how much space etc you have etc. - STELTHY


----------



## cuig06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yo check out my stealth cabinet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXZMbiyvOPQ 

Let me know what you think 

Thanks


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 25, 2011)

Its just the 2 main lights that run off one plug mate and the veg light has a seperate power supply

Ive changed my mind on strain again lol, im def gonna go with DNA genetics as they are meant to be awsome and i think im gonna try there recon. Heavy yeilder of strong stuff and flower in about 8-9 weeks

Im gonna get the lights hung today as long as the ceiling plates turn up lol. Ill get a load of pics odne then. Ill def need another extension lead for the pumps as the plug even when pushed down the 90 degree bend isnt long enough so i was thinking use an extension in the top cab and run it down to the main cabs. Ill have a seperate plug socket for each cab. There both pretty close to the cabs aswell.

As i say let me get these lights hung and ill get a load of pics taken. Ill test the pots out aswell. Should i just get a few fine bubbles or should the whle bucket of liquid be bubbling?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Its just the 2 main lights that run off one plug mate and the veg light has a seperate power supply
> 
> Ive changed my mind on strain again lol, im def gonna go with DNA genetics as they are meant to be awsome and i think im gonna try there recon. Heavy yeilder of strong stuff and flower in about 8-9 weeks
> 
> ...


Ah thats good news glad they are powered separatly  DNA genetics Hmm ok  which strain?? was it Recon?? I'll be happy to see those lights hung  Do you want me to draw up a diagram of where the plugs etc could go/be hidden....In relation to the cabs..Where in the room is your mains supply? 

The bubbles produced in each tub should be quite strong..(not crazy) but so bubbles completly cover the surface area on the top of the water...And so you can see/feel the bubbles popping an inch or 2 above the water level against your hand .. That'd be perfect for each pot - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 25, 2011)

A quick pic of the veg light all hung up, ive nothin to compare it to but its mega bright, the flowering lights with the new bulbs are gonna be twice as bright as these and there is 2 of them lol.

Ill def have to get some grade 4 sunglasses/goggles as even looking into the cab hurts your eyes


----------



## stelthy (Feb 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A quick pic of the veg light all hung up, ive nothin to compare it to but its mega bright, the flowering lights with the new bulbs are gonna be twice as bright as these and there is 2 of them lol.
> 
> Ill def have to get some grade 4 sunglasses/goggles as even looking into the cab hurts your eyes


Ha ha wow...sweet they do look bright  your res tubs have turned from black to pink..






How warm are they after they've been running a few hours? I really can't wait to see the Flowering ones up  twice as bright and times 2...Thats "4X" brighter  alls lookin' well I like the pics.

Have you noticed yet lol, that after looking at the LED light produced fo 5-10 mins, when you look away everything and I MEAN EVERYTHING looks green lol.. I look forward to your next update - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 25, 2011)

All done mate, im shagged lol. Nearly dropped a bollock with the bungees, one was already loose and i undid the other one and the light went but i managed to catch it. Ill do one at a time in future and make sure there properly tight.

Im gonna have to have a mess around with them over the weekend as im not sure i can bungee the fan in place now, if we make the plants about 3ft i may get away with it as the bungees may be able to fit over the light. Im done for today though my sis is just finishing lining the top for me. If i cant im gonna have to devise some way of hanging the fan without it rattling.

When i first put them on i didnt think they were that bright but its a different sort of coloured light, its almost beyond bright if that makes sense. When there turned on and the bedroom door is open they illuminate the whole stair case lol.

I rekon i will be able to have a test run early next week . Ill test a bucket tomorrow see how it looks. I just hope i can sort this fan out. My eyes are killing me, its like there burning from the inside out.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 25, 2011)

What do you think of these mate? Do EC and PH plus there a 5 year guarantee so they must be confident they work well. I take it i would just need one?http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Nutrient-Management-397/Bluelab-Combo-Meter-1111.asp

Thats Hammerhead pk stuff is not available anymore so can i use the canna pk stuff?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Just thinking about this fan mate, i could attatch it directly to the flange, well it fits inside the flange but would this make it vibrate to fuck?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> What do you think of these mate? Do EC and PH plus there a 5 year guarantee so they must be confident they work well. I take it i would just need one?http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Nutrient-Management-397/Bluelab-Combo-Meter-1111.asp
> 
> Thats Hammerhead pk stuff is not available anymore so can i use the canna pk stuff?


Yeah just the one ...That item is quite pricey though, you should be able to get summink simerlar for around £70-£80, Its up to you though man! Research the make/model of them and only then if your completly happy..go n purchase it 

E-Bay has some HammerHead 9/18 here's a LINK :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HammerHead-PK-9-18-1-Liter-/380207777378?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item5886264662#ht_831wt_905

You should still be able to get hold of it straight from Advanced Nutrients site. It way better than canna's 13/14 

Canna's PK is/was meant for outdoor soil grow's....But since we're in Hydro and inside.... The Hammerhead is much better suited to Hydro and offers huge benifit when things like weight and quality are concerned 

Hammerhead on Advanced Nutients site :- https://www.advancednutrients.com/catalog/ca/product_info.php?products_id=61&categories_id=24

... Canna's PK will work but sometimes airy buds are a result... There are some nuits you can get on top to fix this but be warned they're expensive... Look out for ROX I bought 1L for £105.99 the stuffs shit hot but so so expensive, But as the name implies it hardens and compacts the growing buds.. I use it as well as the HammerHead n my buds come out at Amsterdam standard  

I'll post a LINK to the ROX  :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROX-FLOWER-ENHANCER-/160396888032?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item25586647e0#ht_743wt_

That ones not priced too bad at just over £70 inc postage 

Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just thinking about this fan mate, i could attatch it directly to the flange, well it fits inside the flange but would this make it vibrate to fuck?


Yeah it would vibrate and the noise would be irritating.. Use a tiny length of uninsulated ducting for the join and stick with the bungee cords etc... its tried n tested and allows the in-line fan to function nice and quietly  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah just the one ...That item is quite pricey though, you should be able to get summink simerlar for around £70-£80, Its up to you though man! Research the make/model of them and only then if your completly happy..go n purchase it
> 
> E-Bay has some HammerHead 9/18 here's a LINK :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HammerHead-PK-9-18-1-Liter-/380207777378?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item5886264662#ht_831wt_905
> 
> ...




That ebay link nis from america mate so there would be a long wait plus id probably have to pay duty and tax on it. Ill do a search later see if i can find a uk supplier who may have some left. Will 2-3ltrs be ok?

That Rox stuff looks good, i may invest in some of that when i get closer to flowering. I will get cha ching too. Im not to fussed about bud candy, id like to see how they taste without it first i think.

As for that ph/ec meter i know they are expensive but i like the fact there is a 5 year guarantee with it and they do say its top of the range so although im nearly broke lol im thinking i should get it.

How much of this superthrive stuff do i need mate, the place i use for my nuites etc has 450ml bottles for just over 30 quid. Would that be enough?


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah it would vibrate and the noise would be irritating.. Use a tiny length of uninsulated ducting for the join and stick with the bungee cords etc... its tried n tested and allows the in-line fan to function nice and quietly  - STELTHY



I think where the lights are positioned im gonna struggle to fit bungees in, they will be pushing the light bungees, ill have a good look tomorrow and see if i can sort it.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive just done a quick search and they now call it hammerhead 4/8, shall i go for that?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just done a quick search and they now call it hammerhead 4/8, shall i go for that?


Here's some more info on the HammerHead 9/18  http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=77489 - I wouldn't of thought 9/18 and 4/8 would be the same...I run a check on-line n let you know - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks mate, they say it has replaced 9/18 but im clueless to be honest. Right im off to a kids party now lol My nephews 8th.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 26, 2011)

Huh....Yeah they've replaced the 9/18 with 4/8 I dunno if they've just changed the label or whether the ingrediants have changed too...When I next visit the Hydro-store I'll ask the dude, whats it all about n see if he'll swap my 9/18 over for the newer one  Here's another LINK straight from Advanced Nuitrients :- http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/hammerhead/hammerhead_product_information.php

Enjoy the party man, I am gonna go n make a Pizza from scratch now and I have a feeling I may add some bud to my list of toppings, that should make for an interesting afternoon n pass some time lol - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok mate let me know, i have found some 9/18 so i can get which ever you recommend.

Let us know on how much superthrive to get aswell mate and ill order it next week

Pizza idea sounds great, i love cooking from scratch.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 27, 2011)

Got the fan fitted in one cab now mate, there was just enough room, i will have enough space to grow 1mtr plants max as at the hight the lights will only be 7" above them.

Ill post some pics later, i got the one filter fitted too just need to tape them all up and jubilee clip.

I have notice though that the fan is still fairly noisey, the main noise from it coes from the big intake hole, when i cover that with my hand its virtually silent. Not sure what i can do to sort it.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 27, 2011)

How will the fans run mate? Will they be on 24/7?

They arent as loud now as before they were all connected, im just thinking about how to make the very bottom of the fan less noisey without having to take it down again lol. I havent got the room for a accoustic box either. I was thinking maybe cut some small strips of accoustic tiles and try and stick them on to the bottom of the fan if i have room. maybe covering the bottom hole with a tile and cut some holes in it, not sure if this is practical. 
I may try something like this http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?t=7008 I would have to make it smaller and fit it inside the lip of the fan as not to disturb the bungees.

If i can just get it so you cant hear it outside the room with the door shut ill be happy. I need to make it slightly less noisey, ive not got any vibration noise at all so its just the sunction noise. If i can muffle it in some way ill be happy with that. I wonder if a couple of pairs of socks stretched over it sould make any difference. 


Took me ages to get it to fit securely, ive attatched the stand aswell which is stoppin g the bungees from slipping

Here is a couple of pics


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been doing a bit of research and i rekon i may have to stump up for a speed controller, these look good http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-Environmental-Control-236/STR-Voltage-Stepping-Fan-Speed-Controller-1298.asp

I think a reduction in output would def make things alot less noisey. I didnt realize how powerfull these fans were!!

I have started a sperate thread about this and a few people have said a fan speed controller but apparently this makes the fan hum. The ones in the link above dont do this but they are pricey.

Let me know your thoughts mate, not sure if you use one yourself but i cant see i will need mine on full power anyway as i will have no heat issues.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone also said they use these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dimmer-Socket-...f24712feafd8ea

If i can get away with these i would be over the moon as there cheap as chips. Im nearly broke now


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about how to run the power supply, luckily i have one plug sockets next to the first cabs and one just behind the second cabs Ill need a single extension lead for the 2 pumps to run the plugs into my cabs. I rekon the plug on the light and fans is long enough to plug into my 10 gang extension lead inside the cabs then ill just run this out of the cab.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i may go for this one mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170232848746&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

He said i can run both fans off of it. Just emailed him to see how you install it and if its straighforward.


----------



## BudBaby (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive just finished fitting the second filter, all secure and no leaks fingers crossed.

I have tested a bucket and i rekon they will be bang on, plenty of movement and small bubbles on the surface and large bubbles popping about a couple f inches form the top. There is no real noise frm the buckets and i dont think its to much. Ill def glue the airstones in place though for a better distribution of bubbles.

Im gonna stain the cab tomorrow, fit handles and do final door adjustments and weatherstrip on monday. I just need to get a fan controller now and all good to go Ill do a test run in both cabs first. I also need a couple of extension leade for the top cabs for the filter pump plug.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate let me know, i have found some 9/18 so i can get which ever you recommend.
> 
> Let us know on how much superthrive to get aswell mate and ill order it next week
> 
> Pizza idea sounds great, i love cooking from scratch.


I don't think it matters too much, They are both practically the same in content, But I'd prob go for the newer 4/8 as its label is offers correct info  As far as Super-thrive goes 1L should be enough.. You'll literally need a couple of drops of a pippet per pot... You could get a bigger one if you dont wanna have to buy anymore for ages, but I imagine a 1L container of S.T would be enough to start you off....(You'll prob go from seed to Harvest with all 8 ladies and just the 1L bottle of Super-thrive) its very potent stuff......It smells like Marmite lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Got the fan fitted in one cab now mate, there was just enough room, i will have enough space to grow 1mtr plants max as at the hight the lights will only be 7" above them.
> 
> Ill post some pics later, i got the one filter fitted too just need to tape them all up and jubilee clip.
> 
> I have notice though that the fan is still fairly noisey, the main noise from it coes from the big intake hole, when i cover that with my hand its virtually silent. Not sure what i can do to sort it.


1 Meter plants should be fine.. I'd say Veg them until they reach 30cm then kick them into Flower! (Should end up at roughly 1M - depending on genetics). Glad to hear you've installed the filter too  You could put some kind of foam muffler over the exposed side of the in-line fan (inside the cab) or if you have the room install a cut down odorsoc directly onto the fan... I'll have a look on line and see what other possible options we have - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How will the fans run mate? Will they be on 24/7?
> 
> They arent as loud now as before they were all connected, im just thinking about how to make the very bottom of the fan less noisey without having to take it down again lol. I havent got the room for a accoustic box either. I was thinking maybe cut some small strips of accoustic tiles and try and stick them on to the bottom of the fan if i have room. maybe covering the bottom hole with a tile and cut some holes in it, not sure if this is practical.
> I may try something like this http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?t=7008 I would have to make it smaller and fit it inside the lip of the fan as not to disturb the bungees.
> ...


In Veg you can run the fans 18/6 the same as your LED panal...But as for the Flowering cab I'd leave the in-line fan for that cab on 24/7.. As large plants = large humidity. In Flower you'll want low humidity, like 40-50% this will lesson the chances of your buds getting mould on them and also keep the funky smells at bay  

Yeah that should work  If you can make a couple of foam mats and get them to fit snug, However have you considered a couple of fan speed controllers? (This would mean you could run them slow as you like/quietly or as fast as needed  I bought a controller from E-Bay n I dont even need it lol, I'll have a llok on-line n see whats available, This would work much better than the accoustic foam, alternativly give the stretched socks a go  It'll be interesting to know if it helps at all ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have been doing a bit of research and i rekon i may have to stump up for a speed controller, these look good http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-Environmental-Control-236/STR-Voltage-Stepping-Fan-Speed-Controller-1298.asp
> 
> I think a reduction in output would def make things alot less noisey. I didnt realize how powerfull these fans were!!
> 
> ...


Yeah a couple of fan speed controllers is your best bet  Yeah in-line are build to move large ammounts of air.. I remember when I 1st tested my in-line fan it blew a large glass New-York picture clean off my wall and.......er..smashed it lol oop's lol  Anyhow my inline has a built in speed controller as well as a thermostat so it runs fairly quietly now. 

To be honest I dont know that much about fan speed controllers and the noise the do/don't create.. Whats the main answer on your seperate thread on this? 

Yeah the veg cab could run 45% of its full speed and the Flowering cab could run at 80% of its full power - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Someone also said they use these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dimmer-Socket-...f24712feafd8ea
> 
> If i can get away with these i would be over the moon as there cheap as chips. Im nearly broke now


Lol, I can imagine...How much have you spent so far? My GrowShop also surgested a dimmer socket to me  I was going to install a remote one to show off but then I stumbled accross my in-line and decided I didn't need a controller after all, Shame though as a remote fan would have been a nice touch  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have been thinking about how to run the power supply, luckily i have one plug sockets next to the first cabs and one just behind the second cabs Ill need a single extension lead for the 2 pumps to run the plugs into my cabs. I rekon the plug on the light and fans is long enough to plug into my 10 gang extension lead inside the cabs then ill just run this out of the cab.


I'll draw up a diagram of how to/where to run your cables etc etc... There's a couple of ways but I am guessing the more 'Stealth' the better ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

Well some people seem to use dimmers which other say you shouldnt do as its dangerous so i dont really know.

I may try this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-650W-Control-Two-Fans-/170549187192?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27b5861278

The bloke has said they do make the fans hum a bit but if im not happy with it i can send it back for a refund. It would be ideal for me if its not to noisey as its for 2 fans

Ive just ordered a ec truncheon and ph pen and i got 450ml superthrive which im hoping will keep me going for a bit.

I still cant get over how loud the fan is, its not the actual fan itself its just the inlet where its pulling in all the air lol. My l=main light only give off as much heat as a 100 watt light bulb so i dont think ill have to have the fan on full blast anyway

Ill order one now and get express delivery so i should have it tomorrow


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I'll draw up a diagram of how to/where to run your cables etc etc... There's a couple of ways but I am guessing the more 'Stealth' the better ?!! - STELTHY



Ok mate thanks, ill leave the extension leads until i have it all worked out properly first. Just off to get a paintbrush lol so i can stain the cabs later


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just finished fitting the second filter, all secure and no leaks fingers crossed.
> 
> I have tested a bucket and i rekon they will be bang on, plenty of movement and small bubbles on the surface and large bubbles popping about a couple f inches form the top. There is no real noise frm the buckets and i dont think its to much. Ill def glue the airstones in place though for a better distribution of bubbles.
> 
> Im gonna stain the cab tomorrow, fit handles and do final door adjustments and weatherstrip on monday. I just need to get a fan controller now and all good to go Ill do a test run in both cabs first. I also need a couple of extension leade for the top cabs for the filter pump plug.


Awesome news  Be careful when glue gunning the air-stones onto the base of the DWC containers you don't want the base of the buckets to melt, .. apply the glue to the base of the air-stones 1st then blow the glue so it becomes cooler and tacky, with the air-line already connected install the air-stone in place and hold it firmly until its secure...Dont add water until 1 day later.. to make sure the glue has fully bonded , Have you decided upon any nice handles? .. I really like Crystal handles, But I also like chrome... I was thinking about this the other day and thought black handles would have been nice on my cab.. Bottom line is keeping the unit Stealth in its enviroment. Post some pics of the handles and a step by step of the staining of the wood... Try n do it so you get no run's etc..

Have you tested for any light leaks yet? 

Yeah be careful and accurate when applying the weather stripping, it will make for a nice seal and improve the performance of the cabs - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Well some people seem to use dimmers which other say you shouldnt do as its dangerous so i dont really know.
> 
> I may try this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-650W-Control-Two-Fans-/170549187192?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27b5861278
> 
> ...


Ha awesome The fan speed controller in the LINK is the exact same one I bought and is cheaper... Yeah this will do the trick  !!! and defo help keep noise levels down - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks, ill leave the extension leads until i have it all worked out properly first. Just off to get a paintbrush lol so i can stain the cabs later


Cool cool, Yeah I'll get the diagram done tonight, I need to 'pickup' too as I need a doob  but I'll crack on with it tonight and upload either tonight or most likely tommoz AM. Please add pics of the cabs being stained, ie BEFORE, DURING ... & AFTER  and add any ideas you have for handles etc - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ha awesome The fan speed controller in the LINK is the exact same one I bought and is cheaper... Yeah this will do the trick  !!! and defo help keep noise levels down - STELTHY



I just ordered it but then realized it has only one nob to adjust power so both fans would be at the same speed in each cab. Ive just contacted him and hopefully i can swap it for the one he does with 2 adjusters on it so i can have 2 fans running at different speeds


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

He has sorted that for me This is now what im getting http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TWIN-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-1200W_W0QQitemZ170548034985QQcategoryZ43555QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7428263857048484582

I know it says its for exhaust and intake but ill just plug my 2 fans into it and can now run both at different speeds

I cant believe the amount of work thats gone into these cabs lol, im starting to get excited now though as it wont be long before i can order my seeds, im just hoping they all finish about the same time so i have somewhere to dry them!!! I mentioned another small drying cab to the misses but ive got no chance lmao, she is still moaning about this one.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> He has sorted that for me This is now what im getting http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TWIN-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-1200W_W0QQitemZ170548034985QQcategoryZ43555QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7428263857048484582
> 
> I know it says its for exhaust and intake but ill just plug my 2 fans into it and can now run both at different speeds
> 
> I cant believe the amount of work thats gone into these cabs lol, im starting to get excited now though as it wont be long before i can order my seeds, im just hoping they all finish about the same time so i have somewhere to dry them!!! I mentioned another small drying cab to the misses but ive got no chance lmao, she is still moaning about this one.


That was good of the dude  That controller looks very cool...I may buy one too, just in-case I ever need it  it will work perfectly for you in your setup! Yeah you've come along way, I remember just talking about it to begin with, but now you have some thing to show for your time n efforts  I look forward to your seeds arriving  

Have you got HYDROCLAY BALLS and ROCKWOOL CUBES yet?? Yeah my wife still moans about my cab too lol, I think 'those special women' in our lives just have to moan about summink most the time, to make them selves feel included/important...I wish they didn't lol....Still wait until Harvest and the money comes returning, I am sure both our Mrs's will be very happy with the profit, not to mention how happy 'we'll' be with a huge baggie full of grade A Bud's  

Its a shame your not allowed to do a 'Drying Cab' it would be a lot smaller than the main 2...Still we can work on that later...and if it came down to it we could assemble a drying cab in your loft...out of harms way.. Let me know what you think about that? !!  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

Im sure she will be fine in the end with it mate. In the long run this will save me a fortune in having to buy shite quality wet stuff that stinks fo chemicals lol.

Ive stained the cabs, ill get osme pics up shortly, ill fit the handles tomorrow and hopefully my fan controller may arrive as ive paid express delivery. Ec truncheon, ph pen and superthrive should be here tomorrow. Am i right in thinking that i wont need the pk stuff until flowering? Would come in handy to get it with the cha ching later on.

Ill nip down b and q tomorrow or thursday and get a cheap heated propogator.

With not being able to fit up the loft i dont really want anything up there, ill just have to hope they all finish at the same time or roughly the same time and then use my veg cab to dry them in. I have got the balls and rockwool they came in with the price of my buckets. Worst case ill have to crop them and some wont be as done as the others or vice versa but im gonna have to live with it.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im sure she will be fine in the end with it mate. In the long run this will save me a fortune in having to buy shite quality wet stuff that stinks fo chemicals lol.
> 
> Ive stained the cabs, ill get osme pics up shortly, ill fit the handles tomorrow and hopefully my fan controller may arrive as ive paid express delivery. Ec truncheon, ph pen and superthrive should be here tomorrow. Am i right in thinking that i wont need the pk stuff until flowering? Would come in handy to get it with the cha ching later on.
> 
> ...


Yeah man both PK and Cha-Ching won't be needed until Flowering....PK 1st then Cha-ching. Lol ok.. I'll see if I can think of another idea that's better for drying (if your veg crop is still in grow).. Drying is very important! Do you plan on curing your buds as well ?? - STELTHY 

PS/ That's good news you have the Rockwool and cubes already...How many Rockwool cubes were you given? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 1, 2011)

I was given one with each bucket mate so 8 in total, I was going to cure a fair amout of my crop but ill prob smoke a fair bit lol, 2-3 crops in though i should be fine with plenty curing.

Drying in my veg cab would be ideal, im just not sure how much leaway i have if i want to crop all 4 plants together and not lose any quality.

Do certain strains give a more reliable finish time than other?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 2, 2011)

Its hard to say..I mean any well known strain should have a grow guide, so you can set an approximate finish time, but there are lots of factors, providing there are no hic-cup's etc along the growth cycle then these guides will be pretty accurate..But if you do have probs with .. PH or Over-feeding, or ... etc.. then time delays can be a factor in late Harvest etc. Give or take a couple of weeks its roughly 3 Months seed to bud.. (exc. Dwarfs/Auto's etc). Whats your next move? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Its hard to say..I mean any well known strain should have a grow guide, so you can set an approximate finish time, but there are lots of factors, providing there are no hic-cup's etc along the growth cycle then these guides will be pretty accurate..But if you do have probs with .. PH or Over-feeding, or ... etc.. then time delays can be a factor in late Harvest etc. Give or take a couple of weeks its roughly 3 Months seed to bud.. (exc. Dwarfs/Auto's etc). Whats your next move? - STELTHY



Im just wiring my other fan now, fan controller is here and it works fine. Ill get osme pics posted shortly mate.

After that i need to sort all my wiring out.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 3, 2011)

Right this is the first almost full day ive managed to have on them this week but its been productive.

I have got the fan fitted in the veg cab now and i fitted the filter in the flower cab. I have managed to sort the wiring out for the fans and lights, i just need 2 extendable extension leads for the pumps which ill get and fit tomorrow. What do you recommend to get the wires all tidy mate? There is only 3 plugs in the flower cab and 2 in the veg cab so there arent to many wires. Im gonna run the pump down the side of the cabs and to the main 10 gang extension lead, will be easy as pie.

Ive got the doors sorted too. All i need to do now is fit the magnetic catches to the top cabs tomorrow and weather strip the doors and alls done Test run saturday

The cabs need another coat or two of stain but as you can see from the pics they look alot better now the handles are on and its stained.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right this is the first almost full day ive managed to have on them this week but its been productive.
> 
> I have got the fan fitted in the veg cab now and i fitted the filter in the flower cab. I have managed to sort the wiring out for the fans and lights, i just need 2 extendable extension leads for the pumps which ill get and fit tomorrow. What do you recommend to get the wires all tidy mate? There is only 3 plugs in the flower cab and 2 in the veg cab so there arent to many wires. Im gonna run the pump down the side of the cabs and to the main 10 gang extension lead, will be easy as pie.
> 
> ...



Nice Update, all's looking good n well, Dont drill any holes for the wiring (elec-cables) yet, I have done the diagram but my computer is being a dick and wont let me upload it..I'll keep trying though  The cabs are starting to look quite pro  the varnish is looking good too.. Have you ran a test with the lights to see if you have any light leaks yet? Cant wait to see some pics of both cabs with lights on at the same time....That'll be nice.. Great pics so far  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Nice Update, all's looking good n well, Dont drill any holes for the wiring (elec-cables) yet, I have done the diagram but my computer is being a dick and wont let me upload it..I'll keep trying though  The cabs are starting to look quite pro  the varnish is looking good too.. Have you ran a test with the lights to see if you have any light leaks yet? Cant wait to see some pics of both cabs with lights on at the same time....That'll be nice.. Great pics so far  - STELTHY




Yes mate it wil be nice, i wont be able to fit them in the same pic though as the cabs are that big and the room isnt lol.

I have only got to drill one hole in each cab for the pumps mate thats it. Ive fed the fan from the veg cab into the flowering cab. Basically i just need them tidy, im thinking of attatching them to the wall?

There are a couple of tiny leaks from the door but weather strip will sort that and there just light coming from the intake holes but i guess the odour sock wil sort that.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Lol, I can imagine...How much have you spent so far? My GrowShop also surgested a dimmer socket to me  I was going to install a remote one to show off but then I stumbled accross my in-line and decided I didn't need a controller after all, Shame though as a remote fan would have been a nice touch  - STELTHY



Over 4 grand now lol, I always end up spending more than i planned whenever I do something. I would rather do it right though the first time.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 3, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Awesome news  Be careful when glue gunning the air-stones onto the base of the DWC containers you don't want the base of the buckets to melt, .. apply the glue to the base of the air-stones 1st then blow the glue so it becomes cooler and tacky, with the air-line already connected install the air-stone in place and hold it firmly until its secure...Dont add water until 1 day later.. to make sure the glue has fully bonded , Have you decided upon any nice handles? .. I really like Crystal handles, But I also like chrome... I was thinking about this the other day and thought black handles would have been nice on my cab.. Bottom line is keeping the unit Stealth in its enviroment. Post some pics of the handles and a step by step of the staining of the wood... Try n do it so you get no run's etc..
> 
> Have you tested for any light leaks yet?
> 
> Yeah be careful and accurate when applying the weather stripping, it will make for a nice seal and improve the performance of the cabs - STELTHY




I was thinking about using that sealent for glowing the airstone, what do you think? I was also thinking about applying some to help the weatherstrip stick.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 4, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking about using that sealent for glowing the airstone, what do you think? I was also thinking about applying some to help the weatherstrip stick.


Sealant may work for the Air-stones..But I am not sure.. I used a glue-gun and took my time. But if sealant works and there's zero risk of melting the DWC containers..Then by all means give it a go. But as for using sealant on the weather stripping .. I wouldn't  I'd carefully staple the stripping in place, it'll look tidier and work better - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok mate ill try the sealent, its reallys strong so i rekon it will do the job.

I have changed my mind about which strain to grow, again lol. Recon looks good but i would like a more reliable strain for my first grow so now im thinking Big Buddah Blue Cheese Seems to be a good yeilder and a top smoke from the reports i have seen.

Also i was looking at a grow journal today. They had rockwool cubes like mine, thing is though they had a very small net pot fitted in the hole in the rockwool, will i need some of these?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 4, 2011)

All done for today

I have got the mag latches fitted to the top cabs and ive weatherstriped one door. Its a fiddly job to make sure its all airtight but ill finish it off tomorrow. Sunday im off down B & Q for a heated propogator and also something to tidy the wires up, any suggestions on what to use mate? Basically i just want to bring them all together and somehow fix them to the cab wall.

All being well i can order my seeds on Monday Think im gonna use Herbiesheadshop as i can get 10 seeds off them for just over 50 notes and attitude its 30 odd quid per 5!!


----------



## Griffta (Mar 4, 2011)

remember the attitude promo is on at the moment tho BB, think its 9 free seeds with orders over 30 quid


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> remember the attitude promo is on at the moment tho BB, think its 9 free seeds with orders over 30 quid



Aye i forgot about that. Ill have a think about it. Was just thinking herbies because then i would have 10 seeds incase some of my 4 dont germinate.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you got your light yet Griffta?


----------



## Griffta (Mar 5, 2011)

Not yet, should be very soon tho  I've still got crap loads of stuff to get tho, so won't be starting for a while.
Your cabs are really impressive mate, hope you don't mind me stalking your progress on here.
As the light doesnt give off much heat, are you worried about low temps?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 5, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Not yet, should be very soon tho  I've still got crap loads of stuff to get tho, so won't be starting for a while.
> Your cabs are really impressive mate, hope you don't mind me stalking your progress on here.
> As the light doesnt give off much heat, are you worried about low temps?



Yes mate its a concern. Im hopefully gonna do a test run tonight or tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 5, 2011)

I have just ordered my seeds Thought id take advantage of the special offer at attitude. I got 10 x big buddah blue cheese and my freebies which include Kushage which i may try with 3 cheese.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a bit of a nightmare today, over slept lol and didnt get up until 11!! Went to get started and i had lost my staples so i got the bus down town and got some more. Came home and found they werent the right ones and didnt fit my stapler lmao. Borrowed one off my sis and i have managed to get the main flower cab all done. Its more tricky than i thought. I have found the big pieces are easy but everytime i checked there were very small spaces i hadnt got covered. Took my time and its bang on now. Only light leaks are from the bottom cabs which ill do tomorrow and ill do my veg cab also.

Have been thinking about where to dry my weed. I may do as you suggest and make a dryer. Not sure if i fancy these quick dryers i think i would rather dry it properly ie hang it or use some meshing to rest it on. How big would the dryer have to be mate? I havent a clue lol.

Ill get stuck in though tomorrow and hopefully get it all sorted. Monday i can give the cabs a good clean and i think we will be able to finally do a test run It will be nice to get rid of all the shite in the room aswell as it is still similar to a building site!!


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 6, 2011)

If i never see another fucking stapler again it will be to soon lol!! My sisters has packed up on me now so ill have to make a trek to wickes tomorrow and get the staples for mine. I just pressumed all staples would fit all staplers but i pressumed wrong lol.

Ive got the main veg cab all nice and light proof now and half the bottom cab. Ill def get the rest finished tomorrow and then Tuesday ive just got to clean the cabs and tape up the weatherstrip and seal airline holes.

I sort of blagged the misses and said i would only grow for 2 years but i have just been down and told her im never getting rid of these cabs. no way in hell not after all the work ive put into them.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats the weatherstripping out of the way thank fook I have stood inside the cab with the doors shut and its total darkness in there although from the outside there are a couple tiny light leaks, im struggling to fnd out where they are coming from. You cant see them at all unless i get on the floor and look from underneath if you get me. Its pissng me right off but ill just ifnish my lunch and have a look.

Im gonna try and get down b and q tomorrow and get a propogater and i also need something to tidy the wires up.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats it for today ove had another 5 hours on it and im starting to lose my rag with it so ill finish off tomorrow. Ive sorted all but 2-3 very very small light leaks which ill have another crack at tomorrow. I dont think im gonna bother taping over the weatherstrip as i think from time to time im gonna have to slightly adjust it as being foam it seems to be light tight one time and just off the other.

Ive done the cables for the pumps and with all the doors shut im fairly happy with the noise level, if its silent upstairs and you linger outside the spare room door you can very slightly here a noise but nobody is gonna be doing that.

Tomorrow ill give the cabs a good clean and do any last touching up then b and q thursday. Im just really happy its all done now i just want to get started.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats BB, a lot of hard work but should be well worth it. My light has been dispatched  gutted I have to wait for payday to get some seeds tho


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Everytime i do something i get carried away lol. Started off in December trying to convince the breadknife to let me grow. 3 month later the best part of 5k gone lol but i cant wait to start. Ive never done anything like this before and im usually rubbish at diy so i think me and my sister have done well getting all this assembled.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 8, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thats it for today ove had another 5 hours on it and im starting to lose my rag with it so ill finish off tomorrow. Ive sorted all but 2-3 very very small light leaks which ill have another crack at tomorrow. I dont think im gonna bother taping over the weatherstrip as i think from time to time im gonna have to slightly adjust it as being foam it seems to be light tight one time and just off the other.
> 
> Ive done the cables for the pumps and with all the doors shut im fairly happy with the noise level, if its silent upstairs and you linger outside the spare room door you can very slightly here a noise but nobody is gonna be doing that.
> 
> Tomorrow ill give the cabs a good clean and do any last touching up then b and q thursday. Im just really happy its all done now i just want to get started.


Hi dude I have been most high the past couple of days's........I'll reply to your other posts in a bit , Glad to see everything is working out  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude I have been most high the past couple of days's........I'll reply to your other posts in a bit , Glad to see everything is working out  - STELTHY



LOL i thought you may have been on a mad one lmao. Basically all i need to do now is silicone airholes and wire holes, tidy cables up and clean them. Its been a bit warmer the past couple of days so im hoping the really cold spell is over then i may get away the rest of the year without having to heat the cabs.

Ive taken the nutes out of the top cabs as they were knocking the magnetic latches out and they seem to make the pump noise worse when there in there so ive got those tucked away at the back of our walk in wardrobe.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha yeah man! My mate sorted me out some Arjun Haze, Just when I am coming down I take another hit and I'am good for a few hours  I cleaned out my old bong with Sea Salt and 90% Alc.. It's well clean now  I watched a You-Tube Video on how to do it and now it sparkles  I'll most likely reply to your other posts in the morning.. (I have a king L on the go and can't concentrate  ) n my Mrs is watching a 'fat' show on TV and she keeps beconing me in lol  ah man.....well at least I'am sadated  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 9, 2011)

I have got a cheapo bong but its shite, i may invest in a decent one but a bong usually gets me too wrecked and i eat a ton of food lol.

Seeds have just arrived , apart from the 10 x BBBC i got, 2 x th seeds heavy duty fruity reg, 2 x th seeds darkstar reg, 1 x th seeds sage fem, 1 x th seeds burmese kush fem, 1 x th seeds kushage fem, 1 x g13 labs hypnotic fem, 1 x dinafem white widow and 1 x dinafem diesal and also a free packet of skins lol.

I def fancy doing a kush strain so i think i may do the kushage and i also hear good things about dinafem white widow so i may try that aswell. I was thinking if i do 4 seeds of BBBC and the white widow and kushage i should get 4 germinated fem plants form that, im thinking it will be good to do the extra 2 incase of problems.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi BB, can I ask how many plants are you hoping to get under each of your flowering lights?
Reading the above it sounds like 4 under each, that's what I want to do (4 girls under my 1 light) but thought I might be being optimistic


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill be doing 2 under each 140 watt light mate so 4 plants total under 280 watts


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 9, 2011)

Right mate im pretty much done. Weatherstripping is doing my head in. Everytime i check and look real close there are tiny spaces i can see, i suppose its because its soft and moves slightly each time. There are no visable light leaks though so i think im good to go.

Veg cab is more or less done. I have only 2 electrical cables in there ie pump and light so im not even sure if i need to tidy those cables up as the plants in veg wont come anywhere near to them. The flower cab i just need to get the 2 fan cord together and maybe stick to the wall somehow. Same with the light and pump cables.

Will the extension lead and fan speed controller be ok resting on the edges of the cab?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 11, 2011)

I know your probably busy or on a session lmao so ive cracked on mate, hope you dont mind.

I bought some lastic p clips they were called to tidy the wires up. Its probably not as neat as i could have done it with a design off you but to be fair i just wanted it done. I still need to sort the cable for the light out for the flower cab but i think finally im done.

What shall i do next mate? Ive got seeds and heated propogater so i think im about ready to start

Here is a few pics, i dont know how to get them in order but the veg cab is the one with the extension lead on the right hand side with only a couple of wires in there. Flower cab have a few wires in but ive made them as tidy as i can.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 11, 2011)

In the veg cab we got a load of the spray adhesive on the one wall, do you think it will be a problem? Im gonna try and get rid of it tomorrow but i have a feeling its not gonna be easy. Its horrible stuff.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 11, 2011)

You were right about taking the handles off mate, there alot more room without them

I think ill add a few more of those clips tomorrow and get the wires a bit neater then i can tape over then.


----------



## carlos v (Mar 11, 2011)

*




grow room temps *

If you cant get proper ventalation try checking out the heat subtractor. It has a built in radiator 6 inch or 8 inch, inlet line and outlet line for cold water to come in and hot water to come out. Seal the grow room door with the reinforced milar, 2 zippers to make a nice big door for access. Make an inlet hole down low and an exaust hole up high have the outlet to the heat subtractor blowing in the hole down low and the intake for the heat subtractor pulling from the hole up high removing any un wanted heat from your grow room (box, closet). Youl also need some kind off a 5 gall jug or bigger for water to feed your heat extractor. Grow on every one. Carlos AKA MODOG187


----------



## stelthy (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi dude.. I've been really busy with the family past week or so, and also attempting to fix my PC so I can upload pics etc. The cabs are looking good but I feel it would look just that bit better if you were to A) Drill a hole in-line with the blue air-line at the base of the trunking, you can then feed the air-lines through, and hide them beneath the grow shelf (under 1st shelf/s).

Also its a bit hazardous to have your ext. lead in the grow room.. I am despratley trying to upload the diagram so that you can arrange/organise your cables both safely and tiderly, the overall look of the cabs will look so much better, when you decide to showcase you 1st batch of 'Bud-Baby' ladies. Also because the plants will require you to mist them during Veg stage its dodgey to have any power in this area, I think the best place for the ext. leads would be in the top section at the back of the top cabs, This will require a few holes being drilled and some re-wiring of plugs (to feed the cable through the holes) Then I'd post the mains leads (x2) out and down the back of the cab's so then you'll only have 2 super stealth mains plugs to connect up and the growroom will be clutter free and safe at the same time..The pic I 'WILL EVENTUALLY' upload will show this more clearly 

Apart from that dude, we can crack on and get started. Have you got all your nuits etc yet?

well lets get the last mods done and we'll get those seeds in and start the grow  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 12, 2011)

Ps.. No big deal but snip the excess string off the corners of the LED Panals, it will tidy the overall look and whats not needed is always good to remove. The cabs will look very pro and after spending so much time and money your efforts will be more than visualy pleasing, but productivly supplying you with nice buds indefinatly or for as long as you choose  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes mate i was gonna do them anyway, i had a feeling i hadnt done the wiring properly yesterday, i think i just rushed it without proper thought. Your way sound alot better.

I will say though that the extension leads only have a 2 mtr cord so i dont think that will reach from the top cabs to the plug sockets. I have another 2 extendable extension leads but im not sure how good they would be for this purpose. The holes ive got now for the extension lead crds ill just fill with sealant so its no big deal.

Veg cab should be easy enough as it only contains 2 plugs, flower cabs will be a bit more tricky but i get the idea mate and it sounds good. I look forward to the pic.

Oh ive got all nuites by the way, barring cha ching and pk. I still need to get a missting bottle but thats no problem.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive been thinking mate, would it be ok to plus the 10 gang extension lead into the extendable one and run that to the socket? Just saves me having to fork out for more extension leads, im thinking if i do it this way although the extendable lead isnt anti surge it will still be plugged into my main anti surge one, not sure if this would work?

Oh and the cord will have to come down the side of the cab as i cant get to the back of the top cabs, less stealth i know but its the only way i can do it.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 12, 2011)

What are we gonna do about the light power cord mate as obviously with the light going up and down ill need most or it still in the cab. 

Also for stealth purposes could we have the lead for the extension running down the inside of the main cabs? I could use the holes I have already predriilled then. Was thinking I could get some small truncking for it?


----------



## pazuzu420 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow...every impressive job. The very high end of stealth very nice job by the both of you. I was sitting here thinking as I was reading over the last few entries and came up with a rather simple way for you to hide your power cord.
You could cut a hole in the back of the cabiunet and the wall and rewire the socket to inside the cabinet. Then just put a solid cover plate over the existing outlet, no one would ever know you had power going inside it.
This is a very simple procedure when you want to move a plug a very short distance. From the views you probally wouldn't have to worry about hitting a stud in the wall. Use what they call a 'remodel' box to reset your new outlet.

Anyhooo.....


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input man, i think im gonna run them into the top cab though, i wish i had taken my time yesterday as it makes sense.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG Finally my shit PC has finally.. let me upload the pic. So...Here it is  It'll be easy to hide your ext/ leads and power cables etc in this way, and then hide the 2 main plugs out n down the back + tack them in place  All the equipments power cables will be fed/hidden in the top cabs, and out of harms way .

All thats needed is a few holes drilled (cable thickness), some plugs taken off and re-attached, and/or a few extra lenghts of cable to extend any wires/cables nesessary, By feeding the 2 Ext leads out and down the back of one of the cabs will keep the STEALTH Element... 

I hope the diagram gives you a better idea  

I'll get around to replying to all your other messages this evening when the kids are in bed, Sorry for the late post, - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok cheers for that mate i get the idea. Let me know about these extension cables, im not sure if an anti surge extension lead plugged into a standard extension lead will still give me protection, i cant see why not as all my stuff will still be plugged into the anti-surge extension but that then will be plugged into my extendable lead. 

I have a seperate plug for each cab so ill do them seperate. I cant get anywhere near the back of the cabs lol there just to big, im thinking, if it will work, to move all the wires up to the top cabs plus fan speed controller, extension lead etc then connect my main extension lead to an extendable lead and run that down inside side of the cab and out as ive got them now. It would mean 1 wire in the cab which i could get truncking for, if this is stil dangerous the only other option i have is to do the same and have the lead running down the outside of the cab into the plug socket.

If i can do it this way it will make life alot easier as i already have the holes drilled for the extension lead and a hole in the side of the cab for the lead to go through into the plug cocket. It would only probably take me half a hour and job would be done. I just need to know about the extension leads.

Also as i say above the lead to the light, im still gonna have to have 90% inside the cab so i can lower the lights, im thinking just a tiny bit of the led cable going into the top cabs so i can fit a plug on it and the rest will be slack in the cab for lowering purposes?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive got all the wires sorted, i went with running the extension lead inside the cabs then out, i wont be able to truck in because they run a bit diaganol, ill post some pics later. Basically all there is now in the main cabs is one wire(extension lead) runing down the side of the main cabs and out into the wall socket, i think ill use some tape to cover them. The lead to the lights are just long enough to fit so thats good.

I cant see there being a problem with these extension leads there rated to 1200 watts and theres nothing like that amount going through them. As i say the main extension lead is plugged into an anti surge lead anyhow. Top cabs are a bit untidy but ill have a mess around tomorrow but to be fair if it works im not that bothered.

All thats left tomorrow is seal the new holes where cables have gone, cut airline down to size abnd fix the airstones to the bottom of the buckets. Then hopefully Friday i can get cracking


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok cheers for that mate i get the idea. Let me know about these extension cables, im not sure if an anti surge extension lead plugged into a standard extension lead will still give me protection, i cant see why not as all my stuff will still be plugged into the anti-surge extension but that then will be plugged into my extendable lead.
> 
> I have a seperate plug for each cab so ill do them seperate. I cant get anywhere near the back of the cabs lol there just to big, im thinking, if it will work, to move all the wires up to the top cabs plus fan speed controller, extension lead etc then connect my main extension lead to an extendable lead and run that down inside side of the cab and out as ive got them now. It would mean 1 wire in the cab which i could get truncking for, if this is stil dangerous the only other option i have is to do the same and have the lead running down the outside of the cab into the plug socket.
> 
> ...


No worries dude, There should't be a problem, but if you can try to get all surge protected extension cables  Seperate plugs for each cab is a good idea and should be easier to keep tidy and in check! Yeah go for it man  Thats correct man you'll be able to feed the LED power cable up n out the way into the top section, this will give a flawless finish and also be productive  

Oh,,, Ps/ Have you got GREEN CFL's etc for night gardening? Plants cant see green light, and so we can see what we need to without messing up the plants day/nights I'll post a pic of mine to give you an idea :- 







Let me know what you think.... Any kind of green light is great, but they dont need to be huge on wattage...Just enough to see what your doing. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive got all the wires sorted, i went with running the extension lead inside the cabs then out, i wont be able to truck in because they run a bit diaganol, ill post some pics later. Basically all there is now in the main cabs is one wire(extension lead) runing down the side of the main cabs and out into the wall socket, i think ill use some tape to cover them. The lead to the lights are just long enough to fit so thats good.
> 
> I cant see there being a problem with these extension leads there rated to 1200 watts and theres nothing like that amount going through them. As i say the main extension lead is plugged into an anti surge lead anyhow. Top cabs are a bit untidy but ill have a mess around tomorrow but to be fair if it works im not that bothered.
> 
> All thats left tomorrow is seal the new holes where cables have gone, cut airline down to size abnd fix the airstones to the bottom of the buckets. Then hopefully Friday i can get cracking


Good good  Am looking forward to lots of pics.. Tidying/organising top cabs is one of the last jobs to do  roll on Friday ...ooop .. Thats today  !!! I wanna see lots of pics and 'lets get the Grow on the Go'  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok mate ill get pics posted tomorrow i promise. I stuck 2 discs to the buckets with silicone yesterday and they bonded great so ive done the rest today. Tomorrow ive just got to cut the airlines down to size and seal all the cable holes and give the cabs a good clean out then Sunday i will be able to start.

Im really exctied, ill get the top cabs tidy as i go along, im not to fussed to be fair as long as the main cabs are tidy that will do me.

How exactly do i get started mate lol, i have read to soak the rockwool cubes in water then shake them excess off and add the seeds and rip a bit of rockwool off the bottom of the cube to cover it? Is it just a case of leaving them in the propogator then?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate ill get pics posted tomorrow i promise. I stuck 2 discs to the buckets with silicone yesterday and they bonded great so ive done the rest today. Tomorrow ive just got to cut the airlines down to size and seal all the cable holes and give the cabs a good clean out then Sunday i will be able to start.
> 
> Im really exctied, ill get the top cabs tidy as i go along, im not to fussed to be fair as long as the main cabs are tidy that will do me.
> 
> How exactly do i get started mate lol, i have read to soak the rockwool cubes in water then shake them excess off and add the seeds and rip a bit of rockwool off the bottom of the cube to cover it? Is it just a case of leaving them in the propogator then?


Sweet more pics the better  Am anxious to get started....Sunday can't come soon enough  

What do you think about the adding of 'Green Night lights' ?? They are very handy to have.... Ok before we start have you printed off your 'Grow Guide' yet ??

There's a few ways of starting your seed's there's the soak and squeeze method which involves the heated propergator and a light nuit mix, or my personal fav method is to do the soak n squeeze then add them into their DWC pots (filled with PH balance water '6.5' and starter nuits) ..have the whole unit set up n running MINUS the lights and around a week later they are all settled in and awaiting their first taste of light  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Sweet more pics the better  Am anxious to get started....Sunday can't come soon enough
> 
> What do you think about the adding of 'Green Night lights' ?? They are very handy to have.... Ok before we start have you printed off your 'Grow Guide' yet ??
> 
> There's a few ways of starting your seed's there's the soak and squeeze method which involves the heated propergator and a light nuit mix, or my personal fav method is to do the soak n squeeze then add them into their DWC pots (filled with PH balance water '6.5' and starter nuits) ..have the whole unit set up n running MINUS the lights and around a week later they are all settled in and awaiting their first taste of light  - STELTHY



I was hoping to run the lights at night to be honest, there is rarely anyone here at night apart form me and wife and people do just pop round during the day unexpected so if we can get away with doing it like this then i would prefer to.

Ive just been on the canna site to do my grow guide, wasnt sure on whether to put light feeding or normal or heavy. It suggests light if you dont know but thought id ask you first. Also the res size, my tubs are 27ltrs so do i put that? Im only asking because they wont be full obvioulsy and was wandering if this made a difference?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 19, 2011)

Right all done Its just seemed never ending lol but worth it.

I think i would rather go the propogator route, purely because ive bought one now lol so i may aswell use it.

Pics below. I just await your approval lol and the go ahead to start now Ive been thinking about when i want to be havng the lights on and i think your probably right to have them on in the day because anything i need to do then i can do at night when nobody is here. Im not sure where i got the logic of runing them at night would be better and any gardening in the day would be more stealth lol.

Ive got my big res tub to mix nuites in here, it holds at least 50 ltrs and from what ive read you have to mix all the nuits up and then leave for 24 hours to get an accurate ph reading so im gonna have to do 2 plants one day and 2 the next unless again my logic and reading is way out lmao.

Heres a few pics


----------



## stelthy (Mar 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right all done Its just seemed never ending lol but worth it.
> 
> I think i would rather go the propogator route, purely because ive bought one now lol so i may aswell use it.
> 
> ...











Looking good man! Remember to attach the 2 Odor Socs to each of the in-lets  Its also a good idea to completly clean the Growroom and room the units are in with Multi Purpose Cleaner and hoover everywhere like crazy!!! get the rooms in medical cleansed condition, this will help stop any bugs from entering the Growroom and keep dust etc to a min...this will help preserve the life of some of your equipment as well as make for a perfect grow cab. 

Its probably a good idea to run your lights throughout the night.. (alot cheaper on the leccy bill) Cheap time is 7pm to 7am. So running your VEG panels from 7pm to 1pm, and then keeping them in complete darkness (Unless by green light only) from 1pm to 7pm. This will help keep running costs as low as possible, as well as helping slightly raising the temps of 'our' night time. 

Nb/ Our night time is generally colder than our daytime.. so if the plants LEDs switch off during our night time, the Cabs temps will drop! So by running your lights at night during this cheaper period the plants will also benifit and so will you 

So... Is tomorrow the big day ?? We should tie a red ribbon or even a GREEN one across the front and snip it like they do in films at opening events  lol. 

Keep both your in-line fans on 24/7 (when both cabs are in use), or just the VEG cabs in-line until you are using both cabs.. This will maintain a good humidity and constant supply of fresh air (A very good thing) !!  

Yeah changing 2 pots a day sounds like a good idea  nice pics too man! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes mate i think everything is done. Ive given the walls of the room the cabs are in a good wipedown today and the inside of the cabs, ill do it again tomorrow and hoover again also.

Do i have to do a ph test of the water i have to soak the rockwool cubes in? Let me know because if i do ill have to pore a bit of tonight and let it rest for 24 hours.

Also for starters is it a case of just soaking the rockwool in water and putting in the propogator and turning it on? Obvioulsy i have to put the seed in too lol

Could also do with knowing what you think about the nuits nchart i need to print off, dont want to get it wrong.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 20, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes mate i think everything is done. Ive given the walls of the room the cabs are in a good wipedown today and the inside of the cabs, ill do it again tomorrow and hoover again also.
> 
> Do i have to do a ph test of the water i have to soak the rockwool cubes in? Let me know because if i do ill have to pore a bit of tonight and let it rest for 24 hours.
> 
> ...


I WOULD use PH balanced water for 'Everything'  that way you cant go wrong  

Have you decided whether your going to start them off in the propagator or put them straight into bubbling DWC tubs?

To start with you dont need to worry about clearing the Chlorine, as the ladies are still in seed form - the Chlorine will evaporate before any green matter has had a chance to develop  

A good technique to get the seeds to develop is to get a small matchbox and line it with medium sandpaper, put 1 seed in at a time and shake the crap out of it for a couple of minutes, this will soften the shell and allow the water to penetrate alot quicker, thus starting the growth of your girls alot sooner 

If your going to use the PROPPAGATOR ....


* Shake 4 seeds individually in the sandpaper lined match box for 2 mins

* Place 4 Rockwool cubes in a desert bowl

* Place 1 seed in each of the Rockwool cubes (Center) about 1CM in

* PH balance a Pint of tap water

* Submerge the Rockwool+seed cubes in the PH balanced water and once soaked through lightly squeeze till a bit of drainage is achieved.

* Replace all four Rockwool+Seed cubes in the desert bowl and pour in some PH balance water (about half way up the cube in depth)

* Place the Bowl in the middle of the heated propagator 

* Pour the remaing water in the tray of the Propagator (around the outside of the bowl)

* Put the lid on the Propagator and make sure the top vent is closed

* put the Propagator in a fairly dark area

* Plug in and turn on the Propagator





Your seeds will/should germinate in anything from overnight to a couple of weeks time, once a couple of real leaves (not 1st tiny round leaves) have sprouted, its time to transplant them into the DWC Hydroclay filled pots etc...



Please note: Its a good idea to remove the lid of the propagator at least twice a day, do this and wipe away the condensation that has transpired, The seeds do like condensation and a high humidity but stale air and water is never a good thing so by wiping twice a day ie once in the morning when you awake and once in the evening... say.. before you hit the sack should be about right 


CANNA GROW-GUIDE


You say your pots are 27L....I'd say set your Grow Guide up for 25L because as I am sure your aware you dont fill the pots to the brim (the water level should be at least 1.5" under the seeds position)......Ill have a look and take a pic n upload to make sure you have it all correct! 

Once you have printed off the Guide its a good idea to cut the Guide to size and laminate it with that clear stuff kids cover their school books with on both side... this will keep it splash/condensation proofed and preserve its life...I have stapled mine tidly in side my cab at the top of my cab doors, You'll refer to this Guide countless times, so keep it safe or staple it in you cab some place out the way 

Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Also shall i start more than 4 seeds to be on the safe side or if i follow this should all 4 seeds germ?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Just been looking at my metre and im giving it a soak in ph 7 liquid for 2 hours to get a faster reading. I have 3" rockwool cubes, i havent got a bowl big enough for them but i do have 2 trays with my prop that fit 2 cubes in very nicely.

Can i use these trays as my bowls? They have got holes in and underthem will be an absorbant mat to help maintain moisture, basically can i use my propogator as the bowl sort of thing? I cant see why not its sort of how the box it came in tells you to do it. Im just gonna have to try the 4 seeds as thats all my prop will allow me.

As soon as this ph mentre is soaked enough im gonna have a go Wish me luck

Ill attatch a pic of my propogator to show you what i mean.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 20, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just been looking at my metre and im giving it a soak in ph 7 liquid for 2 hours to get a faster reading. I have 3" rockwool cubes, i havent got a bowl big enough for them but i do have 2 trays with my prop that fit 2 cubes in very nicely.
> 
> Can i use these trays as my bowls? They have got holes in and underthem will be an absorbant mat to help maintain moisture, basically can i use my propogator as the bowl sort of thing? I cant see why not its sort of how the box it came in tells you to do it. Im just gonna have to try the 4 seeds as thats all my prop will allow me.
> 
> ...










Those Rockwool cubes are way too big  .. you need the ones that are much smaller, can you get/have you got any of the smaller ones??








- STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh shite i havent mate and guess what, ive just planted the seeds in them Will they not work at all mate?

What shall i do shall i just see how they go there all in the propogator now Dont forget my baskets are massive not the small ones you get with normal oxy pots.

That ph down stuff is strong as fook, i got a jug with 2 ltrs of water in and my ph was 7.4, i literally dipped my mixing paddle handle in the ph down and flicked about 2 drops into the jug which right away took it to 7.0!!


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive cut them down a bit mate, ive also tipped any excess water out of the propogator just incase they were to wet, im off out in a bit but when i get back ill see how they look.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

I have just had another look and i think one of the cubes i cut i took to much off the bottom.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Mar 20, 2011)

If you plan on using the 3" cubes in the future you might think about investing in some 1.5 " starter plugs. They are designed to fit down into the large hole on the block to make transplanting easier. I don't happen to have a hydro store near me, the nearest is 3hrs away and they suck, but I was able to find some at a nursery in the next town over. After researching them for you at this link.....
http://www.growwurks.com/grodan-stonewool-a-ok-starter-plugs-1-5-x-1-5.aspx I found that my local store was more expensive at $18 plus tax.
Don't know if any of that was useful to you, but I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks very much, im not sure how this will turn out now i have cut the cubes down, if they dont germ then thats ok i have some more seeds and next time i will be getting dome smaller starter plugs to fit into my 3". Its my own fault it was lack of research.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 20, 2011)

Just been looking at these http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Growing-Media-198/Rockwool-289/

They do a 36mm propogation plug to start it off then i take it i need a 3" transplant cubes also?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Oh shite i havent mate and guess what, ive just planted the seeds in them Will they not work at all mate?
> 
> What shall i do shall i just see how they go there all in the propogator now Dont forget my baskets are massive not the small ones you get with normal oxy pots.
> 
> That ph down stuff is strong as fook, i got a jug with 2 ltrs of water in and my ph was 7.4, i literally dipped my mixing paddle handle in the ph down and flicked about 2 drops into the jug which right away took it to 7.0!!


They are too big to start seeds off in.. The net pots should be full of Hydro Clay Balls (MAKE SURE YOU WASH THE HYDRO-CLAY BEFORE PUTTING THEM IN THE NET POTS!..THE BALLS ARE VERY DIRTY) and you dont want to start a grow with contaminated parts/equipment!

The small RockWool Cubes should be placed in the net baskets (CENTER) so the tops of the cubes are flush with the top of the Hydro Clay balls, Providing you get some smaller Rockwool Cubes soon, the seeds should not have cracked.. So transferring the seeds from your BIG cubes into the smaller ones will be of no hassle to you. 

Yeah Phosphorus acid is hardcore 82% I think (PH Down) if you ever get any on your fingers etc wash them asap the stuff propper burns!

* YOU NEED YOUR RES. PH TO READ 6.5, (Both before and after nuits have been added!)


* YOUR RES. TEMPS SHOULD READ BETWEEN 17oC AND 20oC I think 21 oC is spot on! any warmer than this and you'll start getting mould..and any cooler and plant growth will be slowed.


* Ambient room temps should be between 19oC and 26oC (The closer to 26oC you can keep the Grow-Cabs in both night and day the better your plants will grow..) ... Its ok to drop a few degrees upon the lights switching off for the plants night cycle (This is natural for plants even in the wild).

Hope that info helps  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive cut them down a bit mate, ive also tipped any excess water out of the propogator just incase they were to wet, im off out in a bit but when i get back ill see how they look.


Cutting them into 1.5" cubes could work if you absolutley can't get the propper smaller cubes. The Rockwool Cubes should be MOIST but NOT waterlogged, and there should be around 1.5CM deep water in the actual tray of the Propergator. (This will keep the cubes damp, even when the humidity rises and the water/nuits start to eveaporate/condensate.) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have just had another look and i think one of the cubes i cut i took to much off the bottom.


Hmm thats not cool, Oh well! ...It's only a small hic-cup, we really need the smaller cubes - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks very much, im not sure how this will turn out now i have cut the cubes down, if they dont germ then thats ok i have some more seeds and next time i will be getting dome smaller starter plugs to fit into my 3". Its my own fault it was lack of research.


Yeah the 1.5" starter plugs/cubes are whats needed. Add some pics of the cubes you have cut down from a couple of different angles - I'll be able to tell if and how we can get by with them. I'll try n find a video on-line on how to do this stage, it may help you in more detail - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just been looking at these http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Growing-Media-198/Rockwool-289/
> 
> They do a 36mm propogation plug to start it off then i take it i need a 3" transplant cubes also?


I just looked at the LINK... Yeah those are exactly what you need  and good news you wont need a 3" cube after at all  the plants will happilly grow from seed to bud in the small 36mm ones, surrounded by Hydro-Clay Balls.. Its all I've ever used and thats good enough for me  

Yeah stick to just using the small ones, You may as well buy a load of these in bulk... They are quite cheap and you'll be using "8" per grow - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok mate ill order some now, thats great i only need the small ones, ill get some piucs dnoe now of the other ones, i dont think they will be any good though one of them is breaking up. Ill order the small ones now and hopefully transfer the seeds into them tomorrow.

Could i take the seeds out of these ones now and just reuse them tomorrow?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate ill order some now, thats great i only need the small ones, ill get some piucs dnoe now of the other ones, i dont think they will be any good though one of them is breaking up. Ill order the small ones now and hopefully transfer the seeds into them tomorrow.
> 
> Could i take the seeds out of these ones now and just reuse them tomorrow?


[video=youtube;dgKA-zWdBxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgKA-zWdBxY[/video]

Despite the nonsense this guy is rambling on about and the fact his water level is way to high!!! This is how the Smaller Rockwool Cube shold look in the net pot with the Hydro-Clay around it  

Yeah just the smaller ones , By all means providing the seeds havent popped and started to sprout yet take them out and keep them in a dark dry place untill your new cubes turn up soon  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

I think i will do that mate, these cubes are in a right mess. Ill have the other tomorrow with any luck where i can start over. Again i thinked i rushed into it without giving it proper thought, it seems this is a trait of mine lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

I just retreived the seeds, none had popped although i could only find 3 seeds and i planted 4 lol, one may of dropped out as i was cutting the rockwool.

Ive wrapped them in tissue and put them in my draw ready for tomorrow when ill start again. Never mind you live and learn and i have only wasted 1 seed


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Cutting them into 1.5" cubes could work if you absolutley can't get the propper smaller cubes. The Rockwool Cubes should be MOIST but NOT waterlogged, and there should be around 1.5CM deep water in the actual tray of the Propergator. (This will keep the cubes damp, even when the humidity rises and the water/nuits start to eveaporate/condensate.) - STELTHY



Ok mate thanks, so i now know my ph should be 6.5 and not 7, shall i just do what you said yesterday and push the seeds in, quick soak and then flick the excess water out, add them to a bowl with water coming half way up the cube and then more water in the actual prop itself?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll draw a diagram later for you when I upload my MONDAY UPDATE and post it to your thread I'll make it as clear as poss, consider it an instruction manual  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok thanks mate, i have done some research but it seems everyone has there own opinion on the best way to do things so i think its best to save confusing things if i just follow what you say.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive been thinking about the size of my buckets also mate, what i may do tomorrow when my new cubes arrive is actual do a test to see how much they hold when in operation. I have a feeling it will be closer to 20 ltrs, hopefully this will give me a better indiation of how to sort my feeds out.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on How many litres you'll be using in the DWC tubs largely effects the Canna/Nuit Guide I have done one below: -







This is the feeding shedule for 21L..... 



Fill the DWC tubs so the water is about 1.5" or 2" below where the Rockwool is placed (level/flush with the top of the pot + Hydro-clay)...Depending on how many litres you'll be using will effect the measures etc.

Tell me the quantity of water/nuits you'll be using and I'll get a better grow-guide for you  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok mate cheers ill get that done today.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 22, 2011)

When does week 1 start mate? I dont have to add nuites when i first add the seed do i?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the cubes mate, they are way smaller than the other ones lol. I think im gonna plant 6 seeds in all just incase i have germanation problems.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 22, 2011)

Right mate thats all done. I did do the 6 just incase i have some dud seeds, ph was 6.4. I read the other day lemon juice is good to use as ph down also.

I added a bit of water to the bowl and some in the propogator itself, its not quite up to halfway up the cube but i thought id rather put to little in and have to keep topping it up than put to much in a fook it up.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> When does week 1 start mate? I dont have to add nuites when i first add the seed do i?


Week 1 will start the moment the seeds have sprouted and there are a couple of leaves..As soon as you place them into the DWC containers and the water/nuit mix is bubbling away your lights are on and the timers all set etc etc...That there is the beginning of week 1  

You can add nuits when they 1st enter the DWC tubs but its also ok just to use PH balanced water on its own... the little babies will be fine for a week or so in DWC with just the PH balanced water, after that its best to start the feeding programe  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Got the cubes mate, they are way smaller than the other ones lol. I think im gonna plant 6 seeds in all just incase i have germanation problems.


Lol yeah they're well smaller  and cheaper  Planting 6 is a good idea, and as far as I know we have guarenteed Fem. seeds so we wont have to remove any - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate thats all done. I did do the 6 just incase i have some dud seeds, ph was 6.4. I read the other day lemon juice is good to use as ph down also.
> 
> I added a bit of water to the bowl and some in the propogator itself, its not quite up to halfway up the cube but i thought id rather put to little in and have to keep topping it up than put to much in a fook it up.


6.4 is fine  they will be happy in that 







That's looking pretty perfect so far  there's a few things to remember here:-


IMPORTANT:- 

*Always keep the lid on the Propagator, with vent shut.
*Keep Propagator in dark area away from sun-light or any other light.
*Wipe Condensation from the lid till dry, once in the morning, once at night.
*Make sure the PH balanced water is always topped up in both the tray and the bowl + keep water levels the same as you have them now.
*Remember to turn on the Proapagtor and leave it on 


Then its just a case of waiting a few days or so, sometimes sooner, some times later so just keep a watchful eye out until they've sprouted and are ready to be put in their DWC buckets  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks, so i now know my ph should be 6.5 and not 7, shall i just do what you said yesterday and push the seeds in, quick soak and then flick the excess water out, add them to a bowl with water coming half way up the cube and then more water in the actual prop itself?


Sorry mate I made a type-o  The PH should be between 5.5 and 6.5







The PH should be (Yellow/5.5-6.5) Sorry about that dude....Dont worry to much at the mo the seeds should be fine, its up to you though if you wanna correct the PH in the Propagator purely as piece of mind  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 22, 2011)

It was 6.4 mate so im not really stressed as its within the range. Just wiped the propagator out, loads of condensation. Not gonna put my extra heater on tonight as it isnt cold. All the cubes are nice and wet


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 23, 2011)

Just checked them, none of the water in the dish has really gone yet, shall i change it or is it ok left as is?

Ive cleaned the prop dome anyway.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> It was 6.4 mate so im not really stressed as its within the range. Just wiped the propagator out, loads of condensation. Not gonna put my extra heater on tonight as it isnt cold. All the cubes are nice and wet


Ah thats cool no worries  Yeah the Propagator creates alot of condensation...the seeds love it  So far, so good !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

What seeds did you end up going with ??? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just checked them, none of the water in the dish has really gone yet, shall i change it or is it ok left as is?
> 
> Ive cleaned the prop dome anyway.


It's ok to leave the water that's in the tray & bowl until it is really low, then top it up to where it was before  Wipe clean and dry the condensation twice daily and you'll be well on your way in no time at all  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 23, 2011)

I went with Big Buddah Blue Cheese mate


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I went with Big Buddah Blue Cheese mate









The long awaited feminized version of Big Buddha&#8217;s Blue Cheese is now available! Blue Cheese was created by meticulously choosing an impressive Blueberry male, crossing it with a UK Cheese female, and picking the strongest male of the crop to be the official father. This f1 hybrid produces the most fruit-tastic buds we could have EVER imagined! Blue Cheese is GREAT tasting and produces STAGGERING yields. Big Buddha certainly got his genetics spot on with this feminized version of blue Cheese. If you're a blueberry lover and prefer something quick and easy to manage, then Blue Cheese Feminized from Big Buddha is highly recommended. Blue Cheese matures between 8 and 10 weeks of flowering. The high can be described as highly euphoric while simultaneously allowing the body to be fully functional.


Sounds like a fantastic strain! What seed company did you get them from and how much for how many? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 23, 2011)

I got them from attitude mate they were £53 for 10 plus i got 11 free seeds

I did a bit fo research and although barneys farm blue cheese is good it seemed most people prefered the big buddah so thats what i went for. I really want to try a kush strain at some point.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 23, 2011)

Just done a quick check on the buckets mate, i didnt put pebbles in but i did press the basket down to get an accuarte figure when the pebbles are in.

If i add 21 ltrs of water i get about 1 3/4" gap to the rockwool cube which from what you say sounds about perfect.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 23, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Depending on How many litres you'll be using in the DWC tubs largely effects the Canna/Nuit Guide I have done one below: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed the CANNA feeding chart (above) to 21L so its exactly right for you now  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes thats the same as i got mate, ill print it off tomorrow and get some laminate stuff.

I take it if you veg longer than 3 weeks you just stick to the same schedule of feeding as week 1-3?Also when does this Canna Strat come in to effect mate?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Yes thats the same as i got mate, ill print it off tomorrow and get some laminate stuff.
> 
> I take it if you veg longer than 3 weeks you just stick to the same schedule of feeding as week 1-3?Also when does this Canna Strat come in to effect mate?


Yeah dude thats correct  What do you mean by CANNA Strat??? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry mate i meant Canna Start, ive got 5ltrs of it.

Still no sign of life, there is still some water in the bowl but i think it will need toppping up later, i hope they work!! Im hoping there not to wet.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 24, 2011)

Just had a quick peak i rekon we may have a bit of activity in 2 of the cubes. 

I have just been having a mess around with the hygrometers, there saying 23 dgrees in the toom at the moment but im wondering with the prop being heated if that will make the enviromoent the cubes are in to hot?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Sorry mate i meant Canna Start, ive got 5ltrs of it.
> 
> Still no sign of life, there is still some water in the bowl but i think it will need toppping up later, i hope they work!! Im hoping there not to wet.


Ha ha ha oh yeah I see a type-o lol  You just use the surgested amount in PH balanced water...As soon as you transfer your babies into their DWC tubs, Then a week or so later start them on the CANNA feeding guide you have. It's just away to get them started without the risk of nuit burn whilst they are young  They will grow..Just have patience  lol. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just had a quick peak i rekon we may have a bit of activity in 2 of the cubes.
> 
> I have just been having a mess around with the hygrometers, there saying 23 dgrees in the toom at the moment but im wondering with the prop being heated if that will make the enviromoent the cubes are in to hot?


It should be ok  but you could always leave a window open 1cm on the latch..That should slightly lower your ambient room temp, even more so at night...You shouldn't have a problem though  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just had a quick peak i rekon we may have a bit of activity in 2 of the cubes.
> 
> I have just been having a mess around with the hygrometers, there saying 23 dgrees in the toom at the moment but im wondering with the prop being heated if that will make the enviromoent the cubes are in to hot?


Excellent  ... Put a Thermometer in the actual Propagator... Providing the temp inside the propagator doesn't exceed 26oC you will be fine.. a couple of degrees either way is fine  - STELTHY


----------



## iowajuana (Mar 24, 2011)

my stealth box is a 1979 maytag deep freezer (recycle save the earth) 6x3 i use it to start and clone and finish under 600 watt hps air cooled sea of green trying to get the cycle down


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just watered them again mate, it alot cooler now so i wont bother with the window unless its red hot again tomorrow. I think i may have been wrong about seeing something happen but as you say its just patience. As its my first time though it hard to patient lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Definate sign of life in the one cube mate, sorry aboutt he pic quality, its a small think white stem and what looks like 2 leaves which are white at the moment. Not sure if this is whats meant to happen lol. No sign of the cracked seeds though.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Another one has popped now First one is nearly standing up straight and the little leaves are turning green


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

A better quialty picture, the little leaves dont look as green as some of the pics i have seen of other peoples plants. Ive asked the question in another section of the forum though just to be sure there ok.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A better quialty picture, the little leaves dont look as green as some of the pics i have seen of other peoples plants. Ive asked the question in another section of the forum though just to be sure there ok.









It is possible to put the BOTTOM RIGHT one in your veg cab now and start it up, I am confident the others won't be to far behind  REMEMBER TO WASH THE HYDRO-CLAY BALLS IN WATER (To remove dirt + bacteria etc..) turn the VEGGING LEDs on (18/6), turn on the air pump (24/7), turn on your in line fan (18/6 - Same time setting as the LED panel) ....and the show has started  !!! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Excellent mate, will it be ok to leave it another 24 hours as i wont have time until then?

I have a few questions, thought id try and get them out of the way in one go so i can easily find the post if i need to.

Do i have to steralize the buckets before i fill them up?

Do i still leave the 11/2" gap between the cube and solution? Not sure if i have to put a bit more in as there arent any roots showing?

When i mix the nuites up, i will do about 55ltrs incase of spillage, do i add the nuites then leave it to stand for 24 hours or do i add the nuites to the water after it has stood?

Do i have to change the liquid in the buckets or will it be ok to leave it?

Do you think i should have the lights high up as its only a seedling? Im still to work the timers out yet lol.

Finally lol this canna start seems easy enough to use, 40ml per 10ltrs of water with ec between 0.7-1.3 and ph 5.2-6.2. The only bit i dont understand is where it says Make sure there is sufficiant drain (+-10%)?

Sorry for all the questions mate but if i sort all this out before i do it ill be less likely to panic i have done something wrong lol.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Job Guys!!! I love how stealthy is helping you out, thats great!! Best of luck BudBaby, I just went n checked on my 5 WWs and one has sprouted!. Ive already been followin stealthy, gon sub on this one as well!!


----------



## growmomma (Mar 25, 2011)

+rep to both of u if I can!


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks man appreciate the support.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks man appreciate the support.


Your Welcome....but that would be woman, Not man! lol


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Your Welcome....but that would be woman, Not man! lol



Sorry for being presumtuous lol, i cant wait to get started now


----------



## stelthy (Mar 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Excellent mate, will it be ok to leave it another 24 hours as i wont have time until then?
> 
> I have a few questions, thought id try and get them out of the way in one go so i can easily find the post if i need to.
> 
> ...


Yeah 24 hrs will be fine... I'll answer your questions as best as possible  -

* I sterilised my buckets 1st with 'YOUNG'S Sterilize & Cleaner powder' and added with tap water so 'Yeah man do that n be on the safe side 

* The Rockwool Cube should sit on top of a load of Hydro-Clay balls and then be surrounded by some more until held in place, and flush with the top of your DWC buckets....The water/nuit mix should be 1 3/4" below the bottom of the cube (The popping bubbles will spray the Hydro-Clay and slowly dampen the cube as well as gradually supply the young seedling with its 1st nuits 

* When I mix up my nuits I use standard cold Tap Water, Then add my PH down until the PH hits 5.5 or there abouts (yellow), Then I add the nuits in the volume the CANNA guide details, (And stirl/mix after each added nuitrient) Then I check the PH again, followed by the E.C, Then I transfer the mix right away into the DWC pots...JOB-DONE! 

* On my 1st grow I did a 100% water change upon each water change/feeding, But on my later grows I wait for the plants to drink 99% of the feed, or as much as possible and then simply add the new nuitrient mix to the small remaining amount of feed thats left  works just the same.

* Yeah have the lights as high as possible for the 1st week, your LEDs are meant to be quite knarly. So... I defo raise them 

* Good luck with the timers  They piss me off too lol 

* Dont worry about 'Drain off' its for Top Fed Hydroponic setup's, Just add it at the surgest amount per L in PH balanced water (PH is very important)


Ok lol, I hope that helped  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 25, 2011)

growmomma said:


> +rep to both of u if I can!


Awesome, Cheer's Growmomma  !! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok mate thanks for that, im a bit confused regarding the nuites and water, are you saying you dont leave your water to stand for 24 hours you just do the lot mix in nuites and ph and ec check straight away and then into the buckets?

Or do you do the ph checks and add nuites after you have left the water for 24 hours?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks for that, im a bit confused regarding the nuites and water, are you saying you dont leave your water to stand for 24 hours you just do the lot mix in nuites and ph and ec check straight away and then into the buckets?
> 
> Or do you do the ph checks and add nuites after you have left the water for 24 hours?


Its better to leave the water idol for 24 hrs to allow the chlorine in the water to evaporate, However I've never done this and it doesnt really make a difference to the growth of the plant/s  so I just put water in the RES. then PH to 5.5, then add nuits+stir, Ph+EC test, then straight away add the water/nuits straight into the DWC containers  and the plants stay happy  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks for that, im a bit confused regarding the nuites and water, are you saying you dont leave your water to stand for 24 hours you just do the lot mix in nuites and ph and ec check straight away and then into the buckets?
> 
> Or do you do the ph checks and add nuites after you have left the water for 24 hours?


Its better to leave the water idol for 24 hrs to allow the chlorine in the water to evaporate, However I've never done this and it doesnt really make a difference to the growth of the plant/s  so I just put water in the RES. then PH to 5.5, then add nuits+stir, Ph+EC test, then straight away add the water/nuits straight into the DWC containers  and the plants stay happy  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok mate thats great ill get them done this afternoon and the lights will start tonight

Here is a quick update picture, i think there is 2 now ready to add to the buckets. The first one though looks like it has stretched loads, do you think its still ok?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

Right mate first 2 are in 

Ive had a right game, i measured 5o ltrs of water, i started adding ph down a mil at a time and it was hardly moving it so after a few mil i though ill just pour some in lol, took it straight down to 2 so then i had to keep taking some out and adding normal water until i got 5.3, i then added the canna start and this took the ph down to 3.8. I started thinking my ph pen was no good but i calibrated it and it was fine. I added some more water to the liquid and got a final ph of 5.3 and an ec of 0.9.

Ill get some pics done in a sec i need a fag first. Syphon pump took forever so ended up using a jug and doing it like that.

Its been a big learning curve today, not sure why but the ph of my water seemed to hardly move at all then all of a sudden it plumets lol, not sure if this is normal. I think ill leave it to stand for a bit next time. I mean 1.5ml of ph down was only moving it 0.3 at a time then all of a sudden i added very slightly to much and it went really low. Same when i was adding tap water to raise the ph up, 6ltrs was only raising it 0.2-0.3 then all of a sudden it shot up to about 5.3.

When should i check ph and ec again mate? Im thinking of taking a small sample from one of the buckets and measuring like that because if i drop my ph pen in it will be fooked.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

A couple of pics


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had to remove the stretched one already as its collapsed. Never mind you live and learn.

I have just left the other bucket running for now as i have another one to transplant hopefully this evening.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thats great ill get them done this afternoon and the lights will start tonight
> 
> Here is a quick update picture, i think there is 2 now ready to add to the buckets. The first one though looks like it has stretched loads, do you think its still ok?









Yeah man that seedling will be fine, here, I'll show you my Great White Shark seedling that really S-T-R-E-T-C-H-E-D !!! lol  and she's doing great now 







Check out my thread dude, leave me a message, tell me what you think so far  Below is a LINK :-



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-42.html

Look forward to seeing them grow  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

Ill go and take a pic of the other seedling in the propogator and see if you think its ok to transfer. It looks alot greener than the other two.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant get a good quality picture. Basically the leaves are out but its just slightly bent over still, it looks healthy and as i say its greener so not sure to transfer it?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah man that seedling will be fine, here, I'll show you my Great White Shark seedling that really S-T-R-E-T-C-H-E-D !!! lol  and she's doing great now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didnt think to bury it deeper in the clay balls as i think this would have saved her from keeling over


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate first 2 are in
> 
> Ive had a right game, i measured 5o ltrs of water, i started adding ph down a mil at a time and it was hardly moving it so after a few mil i though ill just pour some in lol, took it straight down to 2 so then i had to keep taking some out and adding normal water until i got 5.3, i then added the canna start and this took the ph down to 3.8. I started thinking my ph pen was no good but i calibrated it and it was fine. I added some more water to the liquid and got a final ph of 5.3 and an ec of 0.9.
> 
> ...



2 in 2 go, sorted  Yeah getting your PH correct is time-consuming at 1st but you'll soon get used to the amount of PH down you'll require. I was going to mention that the Syphon Pump takes a while in my 10L pots lol a jug sounds like a better idea  

I only check the PH at the time of a water/nuit change apart from that I just leave them to grow until the next water change and so on... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right mate first 2 are in
> 
> Ive had a right game, i measured 5o ltrs of water, i started adding ph down a mil at a time and it was hardly moving it so after a few mil i though ill just pour some in lol, took it straight down to 2 so then i had to keep taking some out and adding normal water until i got 5.3, i then added the canna start and this took the ph down to 3.8. I started thinking my ph pen was no good but i calibrated it and it was fine. I added some more water to the liquid and got a final ph of 5.3 and an ec of 0.9.
> 
> ...



2 in 2 go, sorted  Yeah getting your PH correct is time-consuming at 1st but you'll soon get used to the amount of PH down you'll require. I was going to mention that the Syphon Pump takes a while in my 10L pots lol a jug sounds like a better idea  

I only check the PH at the time of a water/nuit change apart from that I just leave them to grow until the next water change and so on... - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A couple of pics









Shame about one of them collapsing, but the setup is looking good - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I didnt think to bury it deeper in the clay balls as i think this would have saved her from keeling over


I propped my stretched seedling up with wooden kebab sticks, nevermind dude, as you say live and learn  Its little learning curves like that that help make things interesting as well as allowing you to make notes for future attempts etc etc.. - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just transferred the other seedling, the one that's had a few hours light looks like its perking up, still no sign of life in theother cubes but I'm about to water them now so hopefully not long.

It seems the canna start knocked my pg down 2 points so if I add that first for the other 2 it will give me a pg off approx 5.4


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 26, 2011)

I have kept the lights as low down as they will go, 15" from the seedlings and so far they seem to be loving it.

Lights have been on 4 hours now and they are just very very slightly warm to the toutch, its 20 degrees in there and 46% humidity.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have kept the lights as low down as they will go, 15" from the seedlings and so far they seem to be loving it.
> 
> Lights have been on 4 hours now and they are just very very slightly warm to the toutch, its 20 degrees in there and 46% humidity.


Thats excellent  as soon as the 1st baby root makes its way into the DWC res. tub the growth rate will excelerate 10 fold  ...When each of the seedling has 4 or so leaves on them, you can mist the girls 2 - 3 times a day - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (Mar 26, 2011)

Cabs look really nice BB, I'm following with great interest. I've got 4 LA cheese in tiny pots of soil that are at the same stage as yours (little sprouted seedlings). I put them under my light last night and they've just finished their first 18 hrs.
Also been shopping today & bought my nutes


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers Griffta. Just had a quick look and alls looking well, the one plant not has a very tiny set of true leaves

I have got another one to transplant this afternoon but ill wait until the lights kick in later and let them have some dark time now.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought i would quickly check ph, it had risen in both buckets to nearly 7 so i have adjusted it and hopefully it will be stable now. Ec is fine on both tubs.


----------



## lapperll (Mar 27, 2011)

BudBaby,
Been Subbed for a while and would like to say great work on your cab!!!!! +rep I just wanted to make a quick comment about your PH. Your nutes have PH buffers in them that lower your waters PH. In the future when you premix your nutes (not in your buckets), add the nutes first then check your PH. By the sounds of it, you probably won't have to add any PH down. Always works for me. You might have to make a slight adjustment 12 to 24 hours after you pour it into your buckets.
Just a thought. 
Keep up the good work. 
Lapper


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks dude and thanks for the good comments. I have another seedling going in shortly, i have poured the water off and added canna start and ill take the ph before i add it to the bucket.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a few update pics, not very good quality im afraid i think ill have ot get a new camera.

I noticed today when i added the canna start it didnt knock the ph down hardly anything, i double checked and my ph pen is calibrated but i thought it a tad strange. I have also noticed if i add ph down 1ml at time it knocks about 0.2 off my ph for the first 3ml but after that even a few drops takes it down loads. 

Ive added the third lady to my cab now and ill adjust ph in the morning, when they went in ph was 5.3 and ec 1.0.

I wanted to ask mate when im ready to start the veg nuites what do i do? Do i just top the bucket up with nuit solution or do i have to empty it then do it all from scratch?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been thinking about my drying cabinet next, the misses will go mad when i eventualy tell her lmao, i need it to be as small as we can get away with and i need it also to be as cheap as possible as these main cabs have skinted me out proper lol.

I have seen some coolbox types but i have read they dry the buds to quickly, thing is though i dont really want to be forking out on more high quality fans and filters. What are your thoughts mate?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have been thinking about my drying cabinet next, the misses will go mad when i eventualy tell her lmao, i need it to be as small as we can get away with and i need it also to be as cheap as possible as these main cabs have skinted me out proper lol.
> 
> I have seen some coolbox types but i have read they dry the buds to quickly, thing is though i dont really want to be forking out on more high quality fans and filters. What are your thoughts mate?



Hi dude, Not a problem  How much space do you have at the end of your 2 cabs? We can make a drying cab pretty cheaply.. I'll do some sketches and see what looks best... if we average each plant making 4oZ then we need a drying cab that can hold a total of 16oZ.

Would you be getting another cab made up by the same company that did your main cab's? That way the unit would blend in well... However you could just buy a tent that's meant for drying and it'll be miles cheaper - but it won't blend in all that well...So its up to you. If you would like to do another cab let me know what space you have and I'll jot down the dimensions.

This is the last thing that you will need to have a very professional, and productive set-up  Oh also when you next go to ASDA get a load of the glass Mason Jars with the metal clip lids...They are only £2 each and are essential for when you need to 'CURE' Your buds, after you have dried your bud's out! I bought 15 just for my 2 plants.. If you can find simerlar jars that are bigger by all means do that  

How much money can you inject into the 'Dry-Cab' ?? I'll design it as cheap as poss. for you  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

There is not much space at all mate, 15" max at the side of the cab. I really need this to be as small as we can possibly get away with, i could do with it as cheap as possible too mate. There isnt that much room it the spare room anyway as my wife is keeping a few bits in there so it needs to be as smal as possible.

I think i may go for the tent mate as it only needs to be up a couple of weeks at a time and if need be i can take it down quickly, i only really opted for stealth to please the misses as we rent you see and she wanted something i could either move wuick if need be or something like my cabs which i just have to turn off if anyone did ever inspect the house which i doubt they will.

I have been to Asda today actually and i was looking at those mason jars but didnt know if they were good enough but now i do know ill nip down in the week and pick some up.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Regarding my ph mate, the bucket i transfered the new seedling to has risen to 6.4 already in about 5 hours so i have adjusted that, the other 2 buckets i altered this morning had both risen to over 6 again aswell so i have taken them down to around 5.5 too. Im hoping this isnt a sign im gonna have ph problems as i do have very hard water. 

Ill test them all again in the morning.and hopefully they will be stable then.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> There is not much space at all mate, 15" max at the side of the cab. I really need this to be as small as we can possibly get away with, i could do with it as cheap as possible too mate. There isnt that much room it the spare room anyway as my wife is keeping a few bits in there so it needs to be as smal as possible.
> 
> I think i may go for the tent mate as it only needs to be up a couple of weeks at a time and if need be i can take it down quickly, i only really opted for stealth to please the misses as we rent you see and she wanted something i could either move wuick if need be or something like my cabs which i just have to turn off if anyone did ever inspect the house which i doubt they will.
> 
> I have been to Asda today actually and i was looking at those mason jars but didnt know if they were good enough but now i do know ill nip down in the week and pick some up.


How about something like this?? But maybe £80 less! ?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Small-Grow-Tent-Drying-Kit_W0QQitemZ400199749700QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=221244786218&rvr_id=221244786218&cguid=a9d15f4912b0a0e203954db5ffed56f6 I'll keep looking 


http://www.hydroponicssupercentre.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=42
This one would be PERFECT: It has a built in fan! and filter! will have plenty of room to space your buds apart when drying and its only £149.99 all in....and its not all that big  I like it and am buying one myself  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Regarding my ph mate, the bucket i transfered the new seedling to has risen to 6.4 already in about 5 hours so i have adjusted that, the other 2 buckets i altered this morning had both risen to over 6 again aswell so i have taken them down to around 5.5 too. Im hoping this isnt a sign im gonna have ph problems as i do have very hard water.
> 
> Ill test them all again in the morning.and hopefully they will be stable then.


My PH is very consistant, I am not sure how to guide you on this one honestly... erm, all I can say is practice makes perfect...But try and balance the PH in your tub before adding it to the plants and defo dont add acid (PH Down to the DWC tubs) ...(Bad practice)...When the roots are visable they'll hate direct contact with Phosphorus Acid before it gets chance to mix in! I am sure you'll be fine but if not I hope someone else can give you some pointers on PH  ?? lol.. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a stable reading in the morning  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 27, 2011)

From what i have read mate some systems take a week or two before they are stable, ill check them again in the morning. I have been adding the ph down directly to the bucket I wont do it again now i know. How do you add it mate? Do you mix it with water first, take some liquid out of the bucket and top back up with low ph water?

I thin for drying im gonna get a small tent and a budget fan and filter, i will have to make some shelves for it but it will give me something to do. Do you think ill get away with a 60x60x120 tent and make a few shelves for it, im having difficylty picturing 16 oz lol.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> From what i have read mate some systems take a week or two before they are stable, ill check them again in the morning. I have been adding the ph down directly to the bucket I wont do it again now i know. How do you add it mate? Do you mix it with water first, take some liquid out of the bucket and top back up with low ph water?
> 
> I thin for drying im gonna get a small tent and a budget fan and filter, i will have to make some shelves for it but it will give me something to do. Do you think ill get away with a 60x60x120 tent and make a few shelves for it, im having difficylty picturing 16 oz lol.


I mix the water/nuits/ph down etc.. 1st.. in a seperate container out side of the cab, away from the DWC pots, I add my PH Down, test my PH (until piss yellow 5.5) then add all my nuits,(stiriing between each additive) then PH test until 5.5 is reached again and then I transfer it into the DWC POTS with a Syphon pump....and forget about it...when it comes to adding more nuits/topping up I treat it separatly and then just add it straight to the mix with no furthur testing  

Yeah dont adjust the PH straight into the DWC tubs...If the acid comes in contact with the plants roots, the roots will burn big time and thats not cool! This acid (Phosphorus acid) is so powerful, it will burn through almost anything  .... Including roots!

I think the lower LINK for £149.99 would be ideal mate. I am buying one today, they have built in fans & Filters, lots of shelves and have good REP! If you have 16oZ of wet bud you'll be wanting to let it all dry well, and at an even rate.. I think this is an important step into the final stages of the op. and wouldn't reccomend skimping on one of the last vitals. You could try n copy the design and possible use cheaper parts but I would go with the one thats purposely built for the job and £150 isn't that much if you consider the total so far. They also are both easy and quick to assemble/de-assemble! and on the bright side The only thing left to do after that is put the dried Buds in jars (£2 each @ ASDA - nice n cheap...) Then it's job done  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 28, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> From what i have read mate some systems take a week or two before they are stable, ill check them again in the morning. I have been adding the ph down directly to the bucket I wont do it again now i know. How do you add it mate? Do you mix it with water first, take some liquid out of the bucket and top back up with low ph water?
> 
> I thin for drying im gonna get a small tent and a budget fan and filter, i will have to make some shelves for it but it will give me something to do. Do you think ill get away with a 60x60x120 tent and make a few shelves for it, im having difficylty picturing 16 oz lol.


I mix the water/nuits/ph down etc.. 1st.. in a seperate container out side of the cab, away from the DWC pots, I add my PH Down, test my PH (until piss yellow 5.5) then add all my nuits,(stiriing between each additive) then PH test until 5.5 is reached again and then I transfer it into the DWC POTS with a Syphon pump....and forget about it...when it comes to adding more nuits/topping up I treat it separatly and then just add it straight to the mix with no furthur testing  

Yeah dont adjust the PH straight into the DWC tubs...If the acid comes in contact with the plants roots, the roots will burn big time and thats not cool! This acid (Phosphorus acid) is so powerful, it will burn through almost anything  .... Including roots!

I think the lower LINK for £149.99 would be ideal mate. I am buying one today, they have built in fans & Filters, lots of shelves and have good REP! If you have 16oZ of wet bud you'll be wanting to let it all dry well, and at an even rate.. I think this is an important step into the final stages of the op. and wouldn't reccomend skimping on one of the last vitals. You could try n copy the design and possible use cheaper parts but I would go with the one thats purposely built for the job and £150 isn't that much if you consider the total so far. They also are both easy and quick to assemble/de-assemble! and on the bright side The only thing left to do after that is put the dried Buds in jars (£2 each @ ASDA - nice n cheap...) Then it's job done  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I mix the water/nuits/ph down etc.. 1st.. in a seperate container out side of the cab, away from the DWC pots, I add my PH Down, test my PH (until piss yellow 5.5) then add all my nuits,(stiriing between each additive) then PH test until 5.5 is reached again and then I transfer it into the DWC POTS with a Syphon pump....and forget about it...when it comes to adding more nuits/topping up I treat it separatly and then just add it straight to the mix with no furthur testing
> 
> Yeah dont adjust the PH straight into the DWC tubs...If the acid comes in contact with the plants roots, the roots will burn big time and thats not cool! This acid (Phosphorus acid) is so powerful, it will burn through almost anything  .... Including roots!
> 
> I think the lower LINK for £149.99 would be ideal mate. I am buying one today, they have built in fans & Filters, lots of shelves and have good REP! If you have 16oZ of wet bud you'll be wanting to let it all dry well, and at an even rate.. I think this is an important step into the final stages of the op. and wouldn't reccomend skimping on one of the last vitals. You could try n copy the design and possible use cheaper parts but I would go with the one thats purposely built for the job and £150 isn't that much if you consider the total so far. They also are both easy and quick to assemble/de-assemble! and on the bright side The only thing left to do after that is put the dried Buds in jars (£2 each @ ASDA - nice n cheap...) Then it's job done  - STELTHY



Its not so much the price mate its the size of it, i could do with it half the width really as i only have a small amount of room. This is why im thinking a 60cm square tent and then maybe put one of these in it http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Care-407/Accessories-479/Drying-Nets-1273.asp

Do you think one of those nets would hold up to 16 oz?

Also mate how much do you dilute your ph down? Was thinking add some to a little bit if water and then add to the dwc buckets, save me having to keep taking liquid out and then haveing to top it back up?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 28, 2011)

Just checked ph mate, although they had risen again isnt wast as much as yesterday so from what ive read it seems like it is getting stabalised 

Ill check again tonight but i rekon they will be fine now.

Is 60% humidity ok for the dark period?


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 28, 2011)

They are looking cracking now mate, two have very small real leaves and one has a set a bit bigger. There all nice and green and the stems are goign a purple colour, they look really healthy

Humidity has raised to 70%.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 28, 2011)

Those drying nets are about 0.25mtr sq and there is 8 levels so that would give me 2 sq mtrs of drying space, im not sure if this is enough for my needs?

One of these would fit perfectly in that 60cm square tent i was telling you about.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything is looking well, i can def see improvements every morning. PH is alot more stabe now, its raised about 0.1-2 in 24 hours so ive adjusted it one last time to between 5.4-5.8 so even if it does rise a little bit im still covered. Plants seem to be loving the light so close to them

What i did with the ph down this morning is add what i needed to the water sample i was testing and chucked it in the bucket and it worked fine

Misses is moaning though because you can still hear the fan going from down stairs I dont think its to bad but if i turn them both on you can hear it a bit. Im gonna have a mess about later and see how low i can have it on while still being effective. You can only really hear it if you stand directly underneath it.


*Its not the fan its the buckets making the whooshing sound, im gonna try and lay them on a couple of sound proof tiles later and see if that at least helps with the vibration noise down stairs at least, if not ill get some heavy duty foam, not sure what i can do about the noise from the airstones though*

**i have turned them down a bit and this has helped but im really supprised how loud the noise from the airstones is, saying this though its only really bad if you stand directly underneath the cabs down stairs. One of the airstones wasnt working but i have sorted it and reattached the airline, one of the airstones has also come away from the bottom of the bucket Its still bubbling away nicely though, not sure if this is a major concern, let me know please dude**


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I have just layed some old underlay(given it a good clean first)underneath the buckets, its really helped with the whooshing sound. Ill do another layer and i rekon that will virtually stop it


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple of update pics mate, on of the plants was starting to bend over to much so i have removed it and buried it deeper in the buckets to give it some support. Let me know what you think.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 30, 2011)

Its looking good man  Iam glad you found a way to quieten the water movement noise etc.. Have you got 4 on the go or just 3 at the moment? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Its looking good man  Iam glad you found a way to quieten the water movement noise etc.. Have you got 4 on the go or just 3 at the moment? - STELTHY



Still just 3 mate with 2 cubes still in the propogator, still no sign of life yet in the cubes.

Im glad also mate, ive been messing about with the position of the pumps and i have got them now so there is hardly any noise at all. For a quick fix i put 2 layers of underlay under my buckets but im gonna go with 4 layers in the flower cab and when my veg cab is empty ill lay another 2 layers in there.

There is hardly any noise at all downstairs now but when the telly is off you can very slightly hear it, its nothing that would grab anyones attention put it that way but with another 2 layers it wil be totally silent.


----------



## lapperll (Mar 30, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A couple of update pics mate, on of the plants was starting to bend over to much so i have removed it and buried it deeper in the buckets to give it some support. Let me know what you think.


I would add more hydratron to your net pots to cover up those holes. They are letting light into your res!


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

lapperll said:


> I would add more hydratron to your net pots to cover up those holes. They are letting light into your res!


Thanks for that advice ill get that done tomorrow.


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 31, 2011)

Mate when you say i can start spraying the plants daily when i have 4 leaves is that 4 true leaves or the 2 baby leaves and 2 true leaves?


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd start misting them lightly once they have 4 true leaves each, and just use normal tap water, dont worry about PH or Chlorine, the leaves can handle standard tap water  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Mar 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I'd start misting them lightly once they have 4 true leaves each, and just use normal tap water, dont worry about PH or Chlorine, the leaves can handle standard tap water  - STELTHY



Thanks mate. 

I have been giving these drying nets some thought. Do you think 2 square metres of drying area would be enough? I can't visualize it.

When should I start adding veg nutes mate? I gather I will have to empty the buckets of the water that's in there now and fill with pre mixed veg solution? They are still full to the level they started at at the moment.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 2, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I have been giving these drying nets some thought. Do you think 2 square metres of drying area would be enough? I can't visualize it.
> 
> When should I start adding veg nutes mate? I gather I will have to empty the buckets of the water that's in there now and fill with pre mixed veg solution? They are still full to the level they started at at the moment.


I think that 2 m2 would be ok, But...... I also think that you should maybe get a slightly bigger area...mainly because some strains will produce average sized buds, some will produce medium and other's will produce Godly Huge buds and its better to have too much space than to little + you'll be able to space the buds out and air can/will pass over/around the nugs more evenly, making for a better possible quicker drying time....I only dry for 3 or 4 days, then Jar the buds and burp them every 12hrs for 2 weeks then the buds are ready to SMOKE !!! 

As soon as you have 4 leaves then start giving nuits as the CANNA guide surgests  and also mist lightly once or twice a day. Yeah you'll have to empty the buckets as they are now and refill them with the pre-mixed Veg Nuits and PH balanced water. The good thing is that whilst the plants are small your Veg nuits wont need to be changed for almost a week at a time....Only as the plant grows and nears the point of Flowering will the nuits start going down more rapidly

! Any luck with the other seedlings in your Rockwool cubes? Lookin' forward to some more pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 2, 2011)

No mate still no joy with them, i think im gonna try another 2 when i get back from taking mutley for a walk

You know when i change to veg nuites do i just take the baskets out of the buckets while im replacing the liquid?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you say you were getting one of those drying tents mate? If so can you let me know how loud it is when you get it please. I have just looked at the add again and i dont think its comes with fan and filter, it says built in fan and filter holder? Thats the size tent i think i may go for though and get 2 of those drying nets

I have added another 2 seeds to the propogator mate just incase the other 2 were duds. Its only an extra tenner and also means ill hopefully def have 4 on the go within the next 2-3 days


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been thinking(dangerous i know lol) apart from the fans now the noise level is very low, the fan in my veg cab isnt to bad but i think when i have the 2 running and the one in the flower cab having to be virtually full whack its gonna cause a fair old noise. I cant box it and insulate because i havent the room so i was wondering if i added 1-2 clip on fans in the flower cab would this help to keep humidity down letting me turn my big fans to a lower speed?

If it will im definately going to go for them because these fans are fine until 75% power then they go alot louder so if i can keep my flower cab fan lower than 75% and have a couple of clip on fans it will be alot better.

Ill get some more pics done tonight or tomorrow and get them posted up.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are 3 update pics, all 3 seedlings are showing a second set of true leaves now. I think i may start misting them tomorrow then start them on veg nuites on Tuesday or Wednesday. Ph is still slightly rising everyday but im hoping the buffer in the veg nuites wil sort that out. I think ill sort 50 ltrs of water tonight and let it stand with the nuites in a day or two before i start using it.

Any feedback on this would be appreciated.


----------



## lapperll (Apr 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Here are 3 update pics, all 3 seedlings are showing a second set of true leaves now. I think i may start misting them tomorrow then start them on veg nuites on Tuesday or Wednesday. Ph is still slightly rising everyday but im hoping the buffer in the veg nuites wil sort that out. I think ill sort 50 ltrs of water tonight and let it stand with the nuites in a day or two before i start using it.
> 
> Any feedback on this would be appreciated.


I wouldn't start feeding them until the Cotyledons start turning yellow and begin falling off. Those leaves have enough energy stored in them to get the plant by for the first two to three weeks. 
As far as your PH rising, did you rinse out your hydratron very well before using?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 3, 2011)

lapperll said:


> I wouldn't start feeding them until the Cotyledons start turning yellow and begin falling off. Those leaves have enough energy stored in them to get the plant by for the first two to three weeks.
> As far as your PH rising, did you rinse out your hydratron very well before using?




I did rinse them but maybe not as much as i should, i did consider this was the problem. I just rinsed them until all the black dirt came out of them.

The place i got my nuites from sells clay balls also and theres are meant to be the best on the market and are not meant to affect ph so ill order some of those when i transfer the girls to the flower cabinet. They seem to be loving this light though

I have been using canna start for these girls which is just a very light nuit mix for little seedlings, when its used up though i may just stick to ph balanced water if it will do the trick for the first 2-3 weeks. 

Thanks for the advice dude.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi dude, I'am back lol  I've been busy getting "Medicated"  lol  ... Anyhow am just gunna catch up on your post's and I'll get replying!  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 3, 2011)

No worries mate, I think I've got my head round most of it now. So far everything has gone well.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Did you say you were getting one of those drying tents mate? If so can you let me know how loud it is when you get it please. I have just looked at the add again and i dont think its comes with fan and filter, it says built in fan and filter holder? Thats the size tent i think i may go for though and get 2 of those drying nets
> 
> I have added another 2 seeds to the propogator mate just incase the other 2 were duds. Its only an extra tenner and also means ill hopefully def have 4 on the go within the next 2-3 days


Hi mate, I am ordering mine at the end of the week...I defo think that drying tent is perfect, But I'd defo get a few racks to go in there, its better to have to much space, than too little 


Thats cool you have 2 back up seeds in the Propagator,  a tenner is a small cost when you consider the potential profit you can/will make!! Have the Propagated seeds sprouted yet? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have been thinking(dangerous i know lol) apart from the fans now the noise level is very low, the fan in my veg cab isnt to bad but i think when i have the 2 running and the one in the flower cab having to be virtually full whack its gonna cause a fair old noise. I cant box it and insulate because i havent the room so i was wondering if i added 1-2 clip on fans in the flower cab would this help to keep humidity down letting me turn my big fans to a lower speed?
> 
> If it will im definately going to go for them because these fans are fine until 75% power then they go alot louder so if i can keep my flower cab fan lower than 75% and have a couple of clip on fans it will be alot better.
> 
> Ill get some more pics done tonight or tomorrow and get them posted up.


I think that clip on fans are ok and will help with air-movement and humidity to a degree, But ultimatly I'd use a fan speed controller, ....Run the Veg cabs in-line fan slower than the Flowering rooms in-line fan.. 

The Vegging in-line fan wont need to clear that much heat or smell, the Flowering in-line fan will need to be on full to deal with heat, and smell etc..

NOTE:- the veg cabs humidity needs to be between 50 and 70 and the Flowering cab needs a humidity reading of around 40...So clip on fans will only really benifit your ladies in the Flowering cab. 

As far as noise goes..You could attach an Odor Soc on the in-line fan (open end) in each cab.. you may need to cut them down a little or position them carefully to keep maximum height of the light/LED panels...This will keep noise levels lower and also be an extra precaution on the smell front (always a good thing)  

Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Here are 3 update pics, all 3 seedlings are showing a second set of true leaves now. I think i may start misting them tomorrow then start them on veg nuites on Tuesday or Wednesday. Ph is still slightly rising everyday but im hoping the buffer in the veg nuites wil sort that out. I think ill sort 50 ltrs of water tonight and let it stand with the nuites in a day or two before i start using it.
> 
> Any feedback on this would be appreciated.









At this stage the liittle seedling s only require half a squeeze from your tap water spray bottle.. so go easy lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

lapperll said:


> I wouldn't start feeding them until the Cotyledons start turning yellow and begin falling off. Those leaves have enough energy stored in them to get the plant by for the first two to three weeks.
> As far as your PH rising, did you rinse out your hydratron very well before using?


In most cases this is true, however CANNA's Start is made for this early growth period and is perfectly safe to use in the right dosages etc... And lapperll is correct in saying make sure you really clean the connectors on the EC/PH wand, before and after each use.. you will find that a black-ish wet looking charcoal powder comes off after a while make sure you clean this all off, (scratching with your thumbnail helps followed by a wipe  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I did rinse them but maybe not as much as i should, i did consider this was the problem. I just rinsed them until all the black dirt came out of them.
> 
> The place i got my nuites from sells clay balls also and theres are meant to be the best on the market and are not meant to affect ph so ill order some of those when i transfer the girls to the flower cabinet. They seem to be loving this light though
> 
> ...


Ah looks like you have it sorted...CANNA Start is ok to use, but its personal choice...Maybe try using it on just 2 of your vegging ladies and let the other 2 vegging plants just have PH balanced, then you can record the results and compare your findings  ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> No worries mate, I think I've got my head round most of it now. So far everything has gone well.


Sweet! I look forward to your next post/s  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers for all that mate, so ill probably be looking at swaping to veg nuites at about the 2 week stage? I take it i just take the basckets out of the buckets, empty them and then fill with veg solution?

I have also been looking at these http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-air-curtain-air-diffusers---38-cm-1296-p.asp From what i gather there pretty silent, i may switch to these on my next grow.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers for all that mate, so ill probably be looking at swaping to veg nuites at about the 2 week stage? I take it i just take the basckets out of the buckets, empty them and then fill with veg solution?
> 
> I have also been looking at these http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-air-curtain-air-diffusers---38-cm-1296-p.asp From what i gather there pretty silent, i may switch to these on my next grow.


Do your DWC buckets have 'drain valves' ? you may be able to remove the net pots and change the water whilst the plants are only seedlings but its not good practice...I mean when the plants are mature, the root system will go nutz!!! and you will most likely not be able to remove the net pot in this way. I'll look about n see if I can find a helpful video on how to do a water change in your style DWC buckets. I'll check out the LINK in a sec  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks dude. All the have is an inspection hole.

I have got that syphon pump but it didnt work very well and took for ever. I wonder if i could get a small electric pump or something like that?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it looks like a good idea (LINK) but I think as with almost all the air diffusers etc they run fairly quietly on their own, but say for eg/ Like you ; You'll have 8 of them all running together in seperate pots and thats how the sound is made noticible, you could use some kind of water proof'd foam as a mat to stand all the pots on...That should remove most, if not all the vibrations another option is you can use air-line controllers to slow the speed the air is given to the DWC pots at, and this will also quieten the noise of water/air movement... You could run the VEG DWC air-lines at a reduced speed since there is less/fewer roots occupying the space in the buckets and then only run the FLOWERING DWC Air-lines on full or at an excellerated speed...

Hope thats helpful dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks dude. All the have is an inspection hole.
> 
> I have got that syphon pump but it didnt work very well and took for ever. I wonder if i could get a small electric pump or something like that?


A small electric pump would work great, let me know if you find a good/in-expensive/quiet one, cos I know what you mean about the syphon/billage pump, it takes forever and makes your hands ache n I am only using 2X 10L buckets..

I'll have a look to n see what I can come up with  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok mate thats great. Just had a quick look and found these on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/250W-SUBMERSIBLE-DIRTY-WATER-FLOOD-PUMP-10M-FLAT-HOSE-/260732054176?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item3cb4d76aa0

Not sure if its suitable, i def want a pump though as anything that makes life easier and means i dont have to disturb the plants is worth the investment. Ill have a better look after and im sure between us we can come up with something. Not sure if that one above is to powerfull. 

I lost my rag with my siphon pump lol, it would work for a bit then stop and i took me for ever to fill just one bucket lol.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thats great. Just had a quick look and found these on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/250W-SUBMERSIBLE-DIRTY-WATER-FLOOD-PUMP-10M-FLAT-HOSE-/260732054176?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item3cb4d76aa0
> 
> Not sure if its suitable, i def want a pump though as anything that makes life easier and means i dont have to disturb the plants is worth the investment. Ill have a better look after and im sure between us we can come up with something. Not sure if that one above is to powerfull.
> 
> I lost my rag with my siphon pump lol, it would work for a bit then stop and i took me for ever to fill just one bucket lol.


Too true, anything that improves a job is worth doing! I wouldn't have thought it would have to be all that powerfull since the one in the LINK above says for cleaning out spa's etc  I modded my syphon/billage pump.. and glued all the connections to stop it leaking, but I fully welcome a nice electic pump, that sure would be cool  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

I have just emailed a pump place and asked what they would suggest for what we need it for. Obvioulsy i didnt mention dwc or cannabis lmao!!

Those air curtains look the business mate, i may see how cash flow looks and get them as i transfer the girls over to the flower cab if thats possible, not sure if i will swap the ladies to fresh buckets or just move the current buckets to the flower cab?. They are meant to be silent, have weights to hold them down so no air discs coming away and there easy to clean as you go along. Plus if i got 2 small ones for each bucket you can shape them how you want to get a nice even bubble distribution.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

I forgot to say as the board was down yesterday that i have got 4 in there now mate, another one had popped aswell but never mind. I looked at the 2 seeds that hadnt germed and when i took them out of the rockwool they had both cracked but hardly anything was coming out of them.

Ive been working on the noise this morning, one pump(flower cab) is louder than the other one? The one in the veg cab is virtually silent yet the one in the flower cab seems to vibrate more. Im wondering if its because i have more stuff in the flower cab at the top?

Its not so much its really loud its the fact i cant work out why its louder than the other one vibration wise. I have 3 sound proof tiles under it plus an extra 2 layers of fat mat plus a layer of underlay and its still ouder than the veg cab one which has only got got 3 lots of foam?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 5, 2011)

I have tried everything with this pump and it is still alot louder than yesterday before i put the 4th bucket on, its fairly loud now right underneath it downstairs I have even added 2 folded up towels underneath it, i cant fit anything else under there without it touching the roof:!!!

I am going to add 4 layers of underlay to the flower cab tomorrw and see if that deadens it at all, im hoping it will do. If not i was thinking some heavy duty foam but saying that ive got it now on 3 coundproof foam tiles and 2 folded towels!!

The most anoying aspect it that i cant figure out why its louder, the other pump vibrates much less and so did this one before i hooked it up to the 4th bucket, thats the only thing i can think of that may have caused it.

I think i have got negative pressure in the veg cab as it keeps making a loud woodwind type noise if that makes sense lol, its def the doors as i have pulled it back very very slightly(no visable light leak) and it has solved that problem.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 6, 2011)

I have just ordered 6 sound deadening tiles. They are heavy duty and made form 32kg special acoustic foam. I said my mises grew orchids lol just so he had an idea of what i was up against noise wise. He said he cant garantee they will completely take the noise away but he did say they should be better than my egg carton foam which he said is more for keep noise in than taking it away.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 6, 2011)

I have got the noise sorted for now, its the actual 8 way manifold thats really vibrating so i have elevated it a little with some towels and its alot better. Ill still use these soundproof pads though as i think with those it will be pretty silent.

Glad its sorted, neighbour was on facebook this morning saying he couldnt sleep last night. Im probably just being paranoid but his bed virtually backs on to the cabs!!

Lights have just come on so ill take some pics tomorrow as they look better with lights off. The first one i put in there is now showing a root coming out of the basket and starting to go into the liquid I just hope i can sort a pump to use for changing to veg.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 6, 2011)

I found these submersible pumps http://www.pumpexpress.co.uk/acatalog/Bilge_Pumps.html

Im not sure how they operate or whether they would be suitable for my needs. Would they mess the roots up do you think?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 7, 2011)

A couple of update pics. Not sure if this is to early to see pheno's but the one plant(the big one) is different to the others, obvioulsy its alot bigger but it seems stronger also with fatter leaves.

The little seedling i put in the cabs on Monday.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.sheridanmarine.com/product/rule-inline-water-pump-il200p

These dont look bad, just emailed them to see if they will suit my needs and how exactly they work.

I have just seen a guy do a nuit change on youtube and he just took the basket out, put it in another bucket making sure he didnt trap any roots or damage them. He then just emptied the bucket and cleaned it and refilled it.

I may do it this way to start with as cash is tight and his plants had mega big roots, i figure ill only have to do it twice, once to change to veg nuites and once to change to flowering nuites. After that ill just leave the buckets until there nearly empty and keep topping them up.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 9, 2011)

I have just changed buckets for the big seedling and put it onto veg week 1. The guide said i should have ec at 1.5 but i have done it at 1.4 and ill see how they go, i added a teaspoon of superthrive also

A couple of seedlings have a little bit of nute burn i think, very tips of the baby leaves are a little brown/yellow, it hasnt seemed to affect the true leaves though so ill keep an eye on them.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have just changed buckets for the big seedling and put it onto veg week 1. The guide said i should have ec at 1.5 but i have done it at 1.4 and ill see how they go, i added a teaspoon of superthrive also
> 
> A couple of seedlings have a little bit of nute burn i think, very tips of the baby leaves are a little brown/yellow, it hasnt seemed to affect the true leaves though so ill keep an eye on them.


A tea-spoon of 'Super-Thrive' ?? That stuff is super powerful, a few drops should be enough.. let me know how that goes.. I mean its always ok to slightly up the dosage later on in Flower but whilst the girls are young I'd be extra careful, nuit burn may occur so be careful! 

I am just catching up on the rest of your posts  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 9, 2011)

I just went by the bottle instructions mate it says 1/4 tsp per gallon and i have just over 4 gallon of liquid in there.

Ill try and get a decent close up picture of this plant with the funny markings on the leaves, i have done a bit of research and i think it may be mag deficency. Its not just on the tips there are slight markings on the main parts of the leaves also. They arent lagging or anything so i have lowered ph again and ill keep ay eye on them. I have noticed though that the affected plant still hasnt got a root coming out of the basket where the other one i have which is 24 hours behind it has?

My ph seems to creep up about 0.5 every 2 days so from now on im gonna use a starting ph of 5.2 and hopefully even with a rise it will stay within range for a few days.

The veg nuites lowered my ph slightly when i added them but i have got that stable at 5.9 now and wanting to follow the canna guide to the letter i added a tiny bit more of each nuit and got the ec bang on 1.5


----------



## stelthy (Apr 9, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I just went by the bottle instructions mate it says 1/4 tsp per gallon and i have just over 4 gallon of liquid in there.
> 
> Ill try and get a decent close up picture of this plant with the funny markings on the leaves, i have done a bit of research and i think it may be mag deficency. Its not just on the tips there are slight markings on the main parts of the leaves also. They arent lagging or anything so i have lowered ph again and ill keep ay eye on them. I have noticed though that the affected plant still hasnt got a root coming out of the basket where the other one i have which is 24 hours behind it has?
> 
> ...


Excellent, you seem to have it all covered  ....Its possible to get a CANNA (MG) Magnesium additive, I bought one, it was only a tenner if I remember correctly  if it is a MG deficiency then this stuff will put you right  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok mate, im getting the hang of it now, ph is doing my head in but as long as its in range its no problem. I draw off 1 pint of liquid to add the ph down too as i remember you saying its no good for the roots to directly add it.

Ill adjust the dodgy looking plant again tonight as i have read that high ph could have caused this.

Will have to do another bucket change next week once i have finished this root formation week?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe a silly question mate but how do you take a sample of water to measure ph? At the moment im using a 60ml syringe but i was thining once the bucket is full of roots will this damage them?

Also im def gonna try those air curtains for my flowering buckets, ill just get 8 to start with and add them to my buckets then just transfer the baskets over for flowering. Half of these discs have come away from the base of the bucket already and with the noise i rekon these air curtains are worth the investment. They even have a cleaning ring for each one which means ill be able to clean them once of twice during the grow to save them clogging


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Maybe a silly question mate but how do you take a sample of water to measure ph? At the moment im using a 60ml syringe but i was thining once the bucket is full of roots will this damage them?
> 
> Also im def gonna try those air curtains for my flowering buckets, ill just get 8 to start with and add them to my buckets then just transfer the baskets over for flowering. Half of these discs have come away from the base of the bucket already and with the noise i rekon these air curtains are worth the investment. They even have a cleaning ring for each one which means ill be able to clean them once of twice during the grow to save them clogging


Hmm... a syringe seems like a good idea.. The roots do become quite strong, but being careful is key.. as any torn roots could hinder the plants potential, After I have mixed my nuits and PH balanced the water I never really adjust the PH anymore after its been added to the DWC pots.. But if you want to do it I guess a syringe is probably the best way to go unless you have any/some kind of drainage tap. 

The bubble disc's have come unstuck already? hmm.. well I'd be interested in seeing how the Air Curtains perform + pics  on a separate note .... I have just Harvested my plants  feel free to check out the buds    !!! they are hanging up drying for 4-7 days, and will then be transferred into jars for 2-3 weeks..

I hope you manage to quieten the DWC pots... I am still trying to think of ways to help you on this one how are the ladies doing so far? - STELTHY -


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 12, 2011)

There doing great mate, ill just finish my coffee and take the dog for a walk and ill post a couple of update pics.

Ive got another one ready to put into veg today and a third tomorrow, thought id do one at a time as it makes life easier. I have let the water stand over night to see if this gives me a amore stable ph reading.

I think the buckets will be fine with these air curtains as there meant to be virtually silent. Pumps are all sorted now aswell. The only thing i have to sort now it the noise from the fan in the flower cab, the flower cab is directly infront of my spare room door so you can hear the fan.

Was thinking a flexible 4" muffler, im not sure how they work though as this guy i emailed yesterday said i could attatch it to the end of my fan but then it needs attatching to ducting via the other end?

This is the one im thinking of, its only 500cm long and flexible. Just need to wrk out in my mind how its gonna work http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silencer-Extractor-Fan-Ducting-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-4-/130464871635?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e604ff4d3


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of each plant, the big one has been in veg since saturday, it seems a different type of plant to the others that are growing.

As you can see the one plant had some discoloured leaves but ive lowered ph now and the new growth seems to be fine.

Regarding topping these i think im gonna go with Uncle Ben's topping technique, ill wait until they are 5-6 nodes high then top just above the second true node to give me 4 main cola's


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought i would post a pic of each plant under the veg light. Stems are getting alot thicker everyday.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats up BB, as you said it was cool, here's my plants.
its been about a week since I re-potted them into 6.5 ltr pots and gave them a water so I'm ready to give them another water any day now, just waiting for the soil to dry up a bit.

oh yeah - the confidential cheese has 2 different phenotypes. 1 short & bushy like exodus cheese & one taller like LA confidential. I got 2 of each  bushy cheezers are at the front in pic 1 & pic 3 is the big momma of the bunch (though the others are catching up with her)


----------



## Griffta (Apr 14, 2011)

Yours look really healthy mate, prob a bit taller than mine were at that stage. Mine are 3 weeks old saturday, which is a bit older than yours and at a period where new leaves seem to appear everyday, so we can't compare (different strains too).
Exciting times!


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 14, 2011)

It certainly is mate, im gonna top these just above the second true node uncle ben style to get 4 main colas!! Ill wait until there 5-6 nodes high then do it.

Going by my canna guide i start the fast growth phase after this first week of root formation so im hoping they will start to take off next week I have noticed though as my buckets are so big the plants at the size they are now only get a corner of the light each. Im hoping though after they have been topped they will get real wide and fill the space up

Yours are looking nice mate, i get more excited by it all the time lol.

Im not sure what im gonna do next as i will want to get the veg can up and running again as soon as the other 4 have been in flower a couple of weeks, im tempted to go for a lower yeilding awsome quality type of plant but im not sure what.

Nobody knows i am doing this else i would probably be able to get some good cuttings but i dont want anyone knowing im doing it. I really want to try a good kush strain.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2011)

Afgan Kush is really nice.. That was my 1st ever grow  Ah..back in the day (cfl's) But this Gratefruit Kush looks well nice (Above) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 14, 2011)

The girls look like the LED's are doing them some good  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Afgan Kush is really nice.. That was my 1st ever grow  Ah..back in the day (cfl's) But this Gratefruit Kush looks well nice (Above) - STELTHY



Yes it does look nice mate but there regular only . I do take it regular seeds need to be vegged for a while before you can determine sex?

I just dont know what to do next, i would love to get a hook up for exodus cheese but none of my mates can keep there gob shut lol hence me not telling anyone so i cant ask them. That Grape God look good stuff but attitude are out of stock. I fancy trying something a bit different so ill keep on looking. Afgan Kush def sounds like a maybe though as i want to try a kush and its meant to yeild well


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 14, 2011)

Griffta, how do you like the led? I've never used one and have heard mixed reviews, the biggest con is the price I guess but how does it compare to HID?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm the same, I could prob get clones but this is my dirty little secret & it has to stay that way. I wanna get some kush on the go too, I would love a fruity number like lemon or grapefruit and I always think of doing OG Ksh, but I'll prob grow the cataract kush seeds next - I got em free with my attitude order.

Northernbandit - this is my 1st ever grow so Ive never used HID. I'm very happy so far tho!


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 15, 2011)

I have just raised my veg light a little, its not that it wasnt working as it was but i cant help think most of the light is being wasted so i have raised it in the hope it will use a bit more of the light. As soon as there topped im sure 6-10" above the plants will be fine. Ill keep my eye on these now and see what happens.

Your plants are really impressive Griffta mate, they look ahead of mine and two of mine are 3 weeks in the cab tomorrow and 2 a few days after that. Obvioulsy they are different strains and your light has more reds than mine so it will be really interesting to see how our plants react to the differences in diodes.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh cheers mate, appreciate that. I'm really pleased with how its going. Finally got my fan & filter up tonight, not a moment too soon either as the plants are just starting to give off a bit of a smell. I prob would of been fine for another week or so, but with it being my first grow I was getting paranoid about coming back from work to a block of flats thick with bud-stink lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 16, 2011)

One of my plants has been in the start of root formation period for 1 week so im changing to fast growth period shortly, the stem looks really strong now in the clay balls so im guessing the past week has worked as it should have and lots of roots are forming

There is a slight smell now off the plants too


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 16, 2011)

The ladies def prefer the light a bit higher, they were all starting to grow lop sided a bit trying to get to the light, now its a bit higher though there growing alot straighter. Ill get some pics done tomorrow


----------



## stelthy (Apr 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> One of my plants has been in the start of root formation period for 1 week so im changing to fast growth period shortly, the stem looks really strong now in the clay balls so im guessing the past week has worked as it should have and lots of roots are forming
> 
> There is a slight smell now off the plants too


That 1st whiff you get of your girls is pretty addictive...and it keeps getting better every day!  as soon as you can see a single root hanging from the net pot and its suspended under the surface of the Oxegenated nuit/water the plants growth will go hyper.. these are exciting times I look forward to watching your plants mature and fill out  I am off for aStrawberry Thai Blunt now  I'll chime in again soon  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> The ladies def prefer the light a bit higher, they were all starting to grow lop sided a bit trying to get to the light, now its a bit higher though there growing alot straighter. Ill get some pics done tomorrow


Can't wait to see the pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 17, 2011)

I have only just got up so ill take mutley for a walk and get some pics posted. I have got a couple of rust patches on another plant but it doesnt seem to be spreading and al the new growth looks fine so ill keep ay eye on ph and hopefully they wil be ok.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 17, 2011)

I was gonna ask aswell mate do you know how a fan muffler works? All the ones ive seen connect to ducting so i cant picture it. I really only need something to dampen the sound from the suction end so to speak.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of each plant, i have another 2 to go into there fast growth period this week and one seedling to go into root formation period.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice BB, lookin healthy. I reckon they'll start to burst with growth soon.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes mate and me, stealthy said as soon as there are roots coming out of the basket and into the liquid they will start to fly up


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> That 1st whiff you get of your girls is pretty addictive...and it keeps getting better every day!  as soon as you can see a single root hanging from the net pot and its suspended under the surface of the Oxegenated nuit/water the plants growth will go hyper.. these are exciting times I look forward to watching your plants mature and fill out  I am off for aStrawberry Thai Blunt now  I'll chime in again soon  - STELTHY




A couple of had roots coming out of the basket already and the one on fast growth did have a little root to begin with after about a week from seed but that must have broken off. There def forming alot of roots though as there really sturdy now in the clay balls


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 18, 2011)

Stealth mate are you interested in a 600 watt lumatek digital ballast 2011 model with super lumen switch? I havent used it at all and it cost me £130 but you can have it for 70 if you want it, all boxed and never even plugged in.

Let me know mate, it would let me send you a private message.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealth mate are you interested in a 600 watt lumatek digital ballast 2011 model with super lumen switch? I havent used it at all and it cost me £130 but you can have it for 70 if you want it, all boxed and never even plugged in.
> 
> Let me know mate, it would let me send you a private message.


Hi dude, as great an offer as that is.. I already have the exact same ballast already in my cab  Cheers anyhow though dude, t'was a nice offer !! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, as great an offer as that is.. I already have the exact same ballast already in my cab  Cheers anyhow though dude, t'was a nice offer !! - STELTHY




No worries mate ill get it on ebay, just thought i would give you first refusal.

Mate do you know how a fan muffler works? Does it have to connect to my ducting or could i just stick it on the suction end of the fan?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> No worries mate ill get it on ebay, just thought i would give you first refusal.
> 
> Mate do you know how a fan muffler works? Does it have to connect to my ducting or could i just stick it on the suction end of the fan?








http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/fans-and-filters/flexible-silencers.html

I am guessing a muffler and a silencer are 1 in the same!? If so check this one out its bendy so you should be able to fit it/them in the top of your cabs  I am not sure atm how to/where to install it but I'll have a look on-line and see what I can find out for ya 







http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/fans-and-filters/pk-thermostat-controlled-fans.html

Ps/ This site also sells my Self Thermostated in-line fan, so if ever you decide/need to get a fast in-line fan then I ve added a LINK  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/fans-and-filters/flexible-silencers.html
> 
> I am guessing a muffler and a silencer are 1 in the same!? If so check this one out its bendy so you should be able to fit it/them in the top of your cabs  I am not sure atm how to/where to install it but I'll have a look on-line and see what I can find out for ya
> 
> ...




Ok mate thanks, i was looking at the bendy ones. I may have a go at wrapping what i can of it in bubble wrap see if that makes a difference. Would save me having to fork out for a muffler.

Whats your opinion on air pureifiers mate? There seems to be some good ones on ebay for £50. Just thinking about getting one as a back up for when im flowering if the ona and filter isnt enough.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 19, 2011)

Im changin another one over to fast growth stage today, ill put the small seedling onto root formation as i can just use the bucket of the one im transfering to veg for it save mixing a new lot of nuites up.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats all done, i have a third to do tomorrow aswell The other seedling which is about 2 weeks behind the other 3 is looking bang on.

I took the ec of my tap water and added on to the canna grow guide, its knocked my ec down 0.1, the ec in the one bucket though is 2 but there is no sign of nuit burn, infact they look really really healthy, i think they are starting to really kick in now. If i see any sign of nuit burn ill lower the ec but as they look healthy i though id leave it.

Is there ay reason why ec should rise mate? I can see when the plants are more mature and caining loads of nuites the ec lowering but i cant see whiy it would rise a little? My truncheon is saying 1.9 sometimes and 2 other times so im guessing its at the high end of 1.9. When i put the ladies in this bucket though it was 1.8?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 20, 2011)

I have just ordered 2 of these http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/elite-air-curtain-air-diffusers---38-cm-1296-p.asp

I used them for my air stones and there prices are incredible. I rekon two 15" curtains will create plenty of bubbles in my buckets but i thought id just get the two for now just incase there no good. Hopefully they will be silent and also they dont need sticking down as they have weights with them plus a cleaning ring so they dont clog

The ladies are looking fine , i definately think now i have raised the lights they have responded alot better, they were growing with it low down but they were gaining no height at all and all the nodes seemed squashed together. The seedling i have which is 2 weeks behind the others is far bigger than the others were when the lights were lower. If my buckets were bigger i would have them low like griffta has but because there so big i think there was to much light being wasted.

As soon as there topped (im thinking 2-3 days and then they will have 5-6 sets of true nodes) and start to spead out a little and fill the cabs out ill lower them right down.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine are pretty squat & bushy - I was reading your post & thinking I'll raise my light a bit when I get home. Guess it's just trial & error at the mo.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine have seemed to realy like it mate, as i say as the they start to fill out i will lower them and see how i get on.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 20, 2011)

A few update pics, i think they have def come on in the last 3 days since my last pics. Leaves look thicker and are a more lush green colour. I have noticed another plant slightly bending toward the light again so i have moved it a little to make it straighten up.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> View attachment 1560152View attachment 1560153View attachment 1560154View attachment 1560155A few update pics, i think they have def come on in the last 3 days since my last pics. Leaves look thicker and are a more lush green colour. I have noticed another plant slightly bending toward the light again so i have moved it a little to make it straighten up.









Plants are looking nice and healthy  Kinda makes me want to start my next grow already,, Good work BudBaby - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks, i was looking at the bendy ones. I may have a go at wrapping what i can of it in bubble wrap see if that makes a difference. Would save me having to fork out for a muffler.
> 
> Whats your opinion on air pureifiers mate? There seems to be some good ones on ebay for £50. Just thinking about getting one as a back up for when im flowering if the ona and filter isnt enough.


Hmm depends man.. You could opt for an O-Zone Generator.. It will completley remove all smells But it will leave the room smelling like it has just rained after a storm.. You can get an ONA wall mounted spray on timer like the ones our wives put in the Bathroom etc.. they are well worth the money.. or theres a kinda humidifier thing that you can add fragrances too ie/ Lavender, Lemon etc etc... what kinda air purifying method were you thinking of using? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 21, 2011)

Something like this mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELA-AP282-UV-HEPA-Air-Purifier-UV-and-Ioniser-/110677807636?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item19c4e95214

I may not bother yet im just tyring to do my research first incase it does stink, im hoping filter and ONA will do the trick.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 22, 2011)

I have just checked on the ladies and the temp and humidity seemed really high and there was a smell in the room, on further investigation i must haved knocked the fan controller and nearlly turned it off lol when i was messing with the pump last night. They seem fine though and i def know that the fan and filter do there job now because when there on there is no smell.

Ill be topping one of the ladies later so ill post some pics.


*By the looks of it 3 of the ladies have 5 sets of true nodes so i think ill top all 3*


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is one of the ladies topped, ill get some more pics of the others tomorrow as im guessing these are stressed now and we all know what women are like when stressed lol so i thought id give them a bit of peace until tomorrow

I tore one of the leaves on the plant when i topped them Im hoping it isnt a major issue?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Here is one of the ladies topped, ill get some more pics of the others tomorrow as im guessing these are stressed now and we all know what women are like when stressed lol so i thought id give them a bit of peace until tomorrow
> 
> I tore one of the leaves on the plant when i topped them Im hoping it isnt a major issue?









Wow you topped them very early!.. This may stress the plant and slow its growth down, I would have waited until the plant was about 12" tall 1st - That way the stems/branches would/could have really thickened up!! Still on the flipside this could still be ok! dont worry about a torn leaf..It will cause no harm...Just try not to do it  lol, and PLEASE dont top the other 3 yet you'll regret it !!! 

If you copy my technique by topping @ 12" you can gain loads of extra and weighty buds (I got 5.5oZ from my 1 DWC Great White Shark topped 3-4 times at 12" -14") 

Why settle for 2-3 oZ, when by waiting a couple of weeks or so extra you could potentially be pulling 5+ oZ  times X4 you could be Harvesting 20+ oZ instead of between 8 and 12oZ thats a difference of between 8 and 12oZ AND THATS A LOT !!!

I hope this helps and PLEASE DONT TOP ANY MORE  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 23, 2011)

I did another 2 yesterday mate I was just following uncle bens topping technique and he says to top when you have 5-6 sets of true nodes.

Anyway mate live and learn, i may keep the 4th plant as it is and compare to the toped ones. Apparently when i have the 4 new main cola sites i can to them again but i may just leave them this time as its my first try.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 23, 2011)

Those air curtains arrived today and i have just tested them out and there great and more importantly they are totally silent. It doesnt look like there doing alot but the surface is popping all the time with big bubbles.

I opted for the 15" one which is fine but i may get 14 of the next size up for the others as i guess more bubbles = happy lady.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 24, 2011)

There is new growth on all 3 ladies that i topped now similar to the picture in uncle bens topping guide so i think i have done it right and will get 4 main colas on each plant:

Ill leave the other one mate as is and top her as you suggest when she is bigger and then i can compare your way vs uncle bens and see if there is much difference.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 25, 2011)

View attachment 1567996View attachment 1567994View attachment 1567995View attachment 1567997View attachment 1567996View attachment 1567994View attachment 1567995View attachment 1567997A few update pics of the new growth since they have been topped. As you can see the one plant hasnt been topped, i may either leave it as is to compare yeild/quality with the topped plants or i may top it when its a bit bigger i dont know yet. I can say however that the untopped plant is a week behind all the other but seems by best plant size wise, i think haveing the lights to low at the start really slowed down my initial growth.

I think that mag deficency i had when i first started out(you can see it on the leaves of 2 plants) was down to me messing with the ph to much. As its been more stable and im only correcting it every 24 hours if that all new growth has been lush and green.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 25, 2011)

I was meaning to ask mate about this hammerhead pk 4/8. In my canna grow guide it says to only use it for one week but ive just been looking at advanced nutrients advert and they say use it all the way through? Also they say 2ml per ltr so do i go with there guide or do i use the canna guide and just susbstitute the pk 4/8 for pk 13/14?


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 26, 2011)

Stealthy mate i have just took an ec reading and they are running a tad high but i have no sign of nute burn, shall i just keep them as is? They all look really healthy and the new growth is becoming faster.

Why would my ec raise mate? Apart from the one i put into fast growth today the other three have all gone to 2.1 from 1.9?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was meaning to ask mate about this hammerhead pk 4/8. In my canna grow guide it says to only use it for one week but ive just been looking at advanced nutrients advert and they say use it all the way through? Also they say 2ml per ltr so do i go with there guide or do i use the canna guide and just susbstitute the pk 4/8 for pk 13/14?


Hi dude, I've always stuck to the Canna guide...As it's your 1st grow I'd say do the same this time and then experiment with different amounts and time periods next time around. Use the canna guide and just susbstitute the pk 13/14 with the pk 4/8 or vice verser  ...you know what I mean lol  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate i have just took an ec reading and they are running a tad high but i have no sign of nute burn, shall i just keep them as is? They all look really healthy and the new growth is becoming faster.
> 
> Why would my ec raise mate? Apart from the one i put into fast growth today the other three have all gone to 2.1 from 1.9?




If honest I am not sure why the E.C reading would change? As long as it doesn't largely jump I'd imagine all is ok in the pots..The leaves will tell you if somethings wrong! 

Yeah leave that other plant alone DON'T TOP IT YET !! Leave that one until its at least 12" - 14" tall .....Then top it once or twice... Trust me you'll see why its best to wait    Looking forward to your next lot of pics 

How close do you have the LED panels to the top of your plants? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I would say there about there about 18" mate, its def made a difference as the plant thats a week behind which has had the light raised its whole life is far bigger than any others at this stage.

Thanks for the advice on the pk stuff, ill get that ordered soon. According to the canna guide i only use it for one week so i wont need alot of it.

I bought my Drying nets yesterday as i saw them cheap on ebay Cha ching is cheap on there too, £70 for a 2lb (900g) tub, its £50 for a 1lb tub so i may aswell get the big one.

As for the ec from what i have read its just the plants using more water than nuites.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 27, 2011)

Mate these air curtains are awsome, i have ordered 14 more for the rest of my buckets, i cantbelieve how much the water is bubbling compared to the air stones and there silent. There is an attatched cleaning ring aswell so all you have to do is pull them up every couple of week and just push the ring down the length of the curtain and it stops them clogging


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 28, 2011)

Lots of new growth the last couple of days, it looks like the girls are starting to pick up again after being topped

I'll get some update pics up in the morning.


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate these air curtains are awsome, i have ordered 14 more for the rest of my buckets, i cantbelieve how much the water is bubbling compared to the air stones and there silent. There is an attatched cleaning ring aswell so all you have to do is pull them up every couple of week and just push the ring down the length of the curtain and it stops them clogging


Could you post a pic of these 'Air-Curtains' and a LINK to where I can buy them......Are they really that much better?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Lots of new growth the last couple of days, it looks like the girls are starting to pick up again after being topped
> 
> I'll get some update pics up in the morning.


Cant wait to see the pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 29, 2011)

I havent got a pic of my own mate as the two i have got are in a bucket, i thought the others had arrived yesterday but they messed my order up so it wil be next week now.

Here is a link to the cheapest place i could find http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/index.asp?function=search

The bucket i have got these in is def more lively than the airstone bucket and completely silent


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I havent got a pic of my own mate as the two i have got are in a bucket, i thought the others had arrived yesterday but they messed my order up so it wil be next week now.
> 
> Here is a link to the cheapest place i could find http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/index.asp?function=search
> 
> The bucket i have got these in is def more lively than the airstone bucket and completely silent









Ah I know what you mean now... Yeah I've seen similar ones in my grow-shop..black ones but with no weights, I think the ones you are using may infact be the best way to go....Nice find dude  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks dude, i saw the black ones but wasnt over convinced they wouldnt float to the top plus these have a cleaning ring so i can clean them once a week with ease.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 29, 2011)

A few update pics. Alot of new growth on the topped plants and the one that isnt topped im really pleased with also as its only 31/2 weeks old from seed and from looking at pictures online of other plants at this stage i think im on track. Im starting to get excited now at what my lights may do


----------



## stelthy (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out my thread dude... I am doing a Mini DWC LED LST/SCROG Cab  .. I've been told by the Mrs that she wants a minimalistic house and so all "Unessential" things need to go... My mate needs a Cab just for his personal needs.. So whilst I am in-between grow's I've taken on the challenge of clearing out all my old bits n pieces and putting together a worthy one-plant cab  and posting all pics and documentation in/on my thread to; Pass the time, Please my Wife and do a favour for a friend in need 

I like how your ladies are coming along it wont be long before the start really growing fast  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 29, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Check out my thread dude... I am doing a Mini DWC LED LST/SCROG Cab  .. I've been told by the Mrs that she wants a minimalistic house and so all "Unessential" things need to go... My mate needs a Cab just for his personal needs.. So whilst I am in-between grow's I've taken on the challenge of clearing out all my old bits n pieces and putting together a worthy one-plant cab  and posting all pics and documentation in/on my thread to; Pass the time, Please my Wife and do a favour for a friend in need
> 
> I like how your ladies are coming along it wont be long before the start really growing fast  - STELTHY





Ill take a look now mate, i like the idea. There are roots now ging into every bucket so they are growing well everyday


----------



## Griffta (Apr 30, 2011)

looking good mate, very brave with the topping but if the advice came from uncle ben then I'm sure its gold. Looking forward to seeing your next update pics as they've grown quite a lot in that last set.


----------



## BudBaby (Apr 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> looking good mate, very brave with the topping but if the advice came from uncle ben then I'm sure its gold. Looking forward to seeing your next update pics as they've grown quite a lot in that last set.



Yes dude they are taking off now To be honest i lost a week while the light were so low as the one thats a week behind the other 3 is alot bigger but thats had the full amount of light its whole life.


----------



## BudBaby (May 2, 2011)

Stealthy mate how do you use the cha ching? Im reading different reports on how to use it and its effects. Some people say its very hot and if your not cautiouos your plant will hermie? Im also reading that people dont use it full strength or for as long as fox far recommend? I know you use it with success so i thought id go with your method.


----------



## BudBaby (May 2, 2011)

Some update pics, plenty of new growth in the last 3 days There is one thats not seeming to get much taller but im hoping it will pick up.

My pride and joy though is the untopped plant, i was a bit gutted with how slow the first 3 plants were growing until i realised the light was to low, i think for 4 weeks from seed its looking pretty good and now i know what i did wrong ill have 4 looking like that on my next grow

If you look closely at picture 3 and the first picture the bottom leaves on those plants have some marking on them and i think it may be nute lockout or maybe nute burn. I couldnt get a closer picture as they were to blurred. Im thinking maybe im not diluting the ph down enough and now there is roots showing maybe its causing these marks on the leaves.

Ive lowered ec slightly on affected plants and ill keep an eye on them.


----------



## Belesar (May 3, 2011)

Subbed in to this one, Just read through the whole post and i wish i had that cash to throw around lol, Im really interested to see how this turns out for ya man as im trippin cos i just found the custom L.E.D`s bloke on ebay earlier then i come across this thread now, Im thinking on the slightly less expensive 70w version for my flowering chamber and at £200 i would like to see some good results with his L.E.D`s first.

Also thnx for the links to the wardrobe website, could come in handy for me. Your wardrobe conversion looks like the dogs bollox, Oh yeah and Stelthy if you like to plan and design grow areas, ive been using googles Sketchup 8, Its simple and piss easy to figure out.


----------



## stelthy (May 4, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate how do you use the cha ching? Im reading different reports on how to use it and its effects. Some people say its very hot and if your not cautiouos your plant will hermie? Im also reading that people dont use it full strength or for as long as fox far recommend? I know you use it with success so i thought id go with your method.


Hi dude, its best to use in the last few weeks of Flowering, and use it very sparingly.. I use 1/4 teaspoon for 10L so you'll need just under a teaspoons worth per Res.Tub, Its great stuff but better to use to less than too much.. It won't necesarly turn the plant hermy but there a high chance of nuit burn! So use half what the tub surgests  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 4, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, its best to use in the last few weeks of Flowering, and use it very sparingly.. I use 1/4 teaspoon for 10L so you'll need just under a teaspoons worth per Res.Tub, Its great stuff but better to use to less than too much.. It won't necesarly turn the plant hermy but there a high chance of nuit burn! So use half what the tub surgests  - STELTHY




Ok mate thanks. How many weeks do you use it and at what stage mate?

I have just been looking at my canna grow guide and i have 3 complete bucket changes while i flower, ive been thinking though do i have to completely chanfge or can i just keep topping them up with the right stuff?


----------



## stelthy (May 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate thanks. How many weeks do you use it and at what stage mate?
> 
> I have just been looking at my canna grow guide and i have 3 complete bucket changes while i flower, ive been thinking though do i have to completely chanfge or can i just keep topping them up with the right stuff?


You can use it for between 1 and 3 weeks, at the very end of your grow....(Still need 1 weeks flush after, before Harvest !!) Also try and get hold of some "ROX" nuitrient.. ROX will literally turn your buds to rock  well kind of.... It adds alot of weight to the buds and thickens them up (Better than anything else in the world) so upon Harvest you'll have a decent final dry weight and when you grind the buds up they will be very rewarding and fill your Grinder nicely    !!! 

I have learnt that although its possible to keep topping up the RES for each water/nuit change, it can be more hassle. Although it can be time consuming its better to do a 100% new water/nuit change each time and throw away the 'used' water. (POUR DOWN TOILET...."NOT" DOWN SINK/BATH etc... as the loo takes the liquid and any unwanted smells away, the sink and bath will drain it near your house and unwanted smells can and usually do excape!! Be careful, cover your back and pour it down the toilet ).

By doing a 100% water/nuit change, will allow you to be sure both the PH and EC are on target, and you can be sure your plant will grow happily and reward you well !!!

Hope that helps mate - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 5, 2011)

Good thinking on the toilet mate i never thought of that. Ill do a complete water change for each stage, as they start to empty i can keep topping them back up.


----------



## BudBaby (May 5, 2011)

Mate these buckets my plants are veggin in now havent been changed for 2 weeks, will this be ok? There growing plenty and look ok so i cant see why not.

Gonna order a couple of bottles of hammerhead now, it says though to use it for a few weeks through flowering but my canna guide says just use it for 1 week? Shall i follow the guide to the letter this time?


----------



## BudBaby (May 6, 2011)

Everything is looking great and going to plan, im just trying to leave them now as much as i can and i only check ph every 2 days.

I think i may leave the one plant as is mate, seeing as its my first grow it will be good to have topped plants to comapre to one that isnt topped. I rekon ill be able to put into flower next week as its about 10" high at the moment

Il get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## stelthy (May 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Everything is looking great and going to plan, im just trying to leave them now as much as i can and i only check ph every 2 days.
> 
> I think i may leave the one plant as is mate, seeing as its my first grow it will be good to have topped plants to comapre to one that isnt topped. I rekon ill be able to put into flower next week as its about 10" high at the moment
> 
> Il get some pics up tomorrow.


As tempting as it is to start Flowering them DON'T DO IT JUST YET!! .. Wait until the Un-topped plant reaches 13" tall....Then Top it! Let the topped plant grow to about 15" THEN PUT THEM IN FLOWER !!!    I guarentee you'll thank yourself for waiting  

You could still hold an experiment.. Comparing the difference in topped height and final out-come  Trust me man! "Its always better to top" (at least once).

Upon Harvest you'll thank me for asking you to wait.. and you should..all things going well, have a very impressive yield!!! Always aim high - and you'll 'Get High (Sorry for cheesy pun! ) 

Stick to CANNA's guide but use HAMMERHEAD instead of Canna's PK  

I look forward to seeing your latest pics, and how things are coming along  

* Remember your Grow-Cab is bigger than mine so 40" Beastly Plants are very in range for you  VEG: To a max of 22" before switching to 12/12. If you top your ladies..and 'Lolly-Pop' them and allow them to finish at around 40" tall you'll have Monster Buds. 

You have Ultra Powerful LED Panels that will easily look after bigger plants, make use of this !! Defo. don't switch to FLOWER just yet... its to soon! 





Personally I think topping your last girl at 12" is a good idea  Then continue to VEG them all until they are all roughly at least 18" then push them into FLOWER!! 
The plants will have very thick stems and a huge bundle of white roots down below..These roots are in large DWC buckets nealy 3 times the size of mine..So alot more air can pass around/through your free hanging roots, This means your plants will perform better. You have a very nice amount of potential growth heigh,t and the big strong stem's/branches will be capable of holding up some very large bud's...





Bare this in mind, I pray you do  lol  .. Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 7, 2011)

stelthy said:


> As tempting as it is to start Flowering them DON'T DO IT JUST YET!! .. Wait until the Un-topped plant reaches 13" tall....Then Top it! Let the topped plant grow to about 15" THEN PUT THEM IN FLOWER !!!    I guarentee you'll thank yourself for waiting
> 
> You could still hold an experiment.. Comparing the difference in topped height and final out-come  Trust me man! "Its always better to top" (at least once).
> 
> ...




Ok mate will do, i think about 3ft high finishing height would be great for me so ill top this one at 12"(i measured it this morning and its bang on 10 at the moment), i just dont want them to get to high for the cabs, do they really get 3 times as big after stretch? If they do then idealy i want them at no more than 12" before i put them in flower?

How high do you rekon the other 3 will get? Will they literaly keep getting taller until i put them in flower?


----------



## BudBaby (May 8, 2011)

Ill get some pics up today as i forgot yesterday The ladies are sleeping at nthe moment and it would be rude to wake them so ill take some with the lights on.

On another note i think im gonna have a go a 10 plant gorilla grow If i go with autos i can start them begining of June and they will be done end of august. I have literally miles and miles of forest virtualy as my backgarden so i should be able to find a good spot. If i can get 4 oz a plant thats 40 oz total Obvioulsy i may have some mould and pest issues but i still think i could get 20+ oz of decent stuff out of it

Il start doing some research but i def think im gonna have a go.


----------



## Belesar (May 8, 2011)

BudBaby and Stelthy just wanted to show you how i did my wardrobe setup, Its quite interesting comparing the two 

Looking forward to the pics aswell 

View attachment 1589673


----------



## stelthy (May 8, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok mate will do, i think about 3ft high finishing height would be great for me so ill top this one at 12"(i measured it this morning and its bang on 10 at the moment), i just dont want them to get to high for the cabs, do they really get 3 times as big after stretch? If they do then idealy i want them at no more than 12" before i put them in flower?
> 
> How high do you rekon the other 3 will get? Will they literaly keep getting taller until i put them in flower?




From my experience the ladies do stretch, but only to twice their height, give or take a few inches. However they fill out especially if topped more than 2 or 3 times... I wouldn't worry you have plenty of space  Top your last plant at 12" and then throw them all into flower once the latest/last (last Topped) plant reaches 15". Trust me it'll be worth it  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 8, 2011)

View attachment 1589835View attachment 1589834View attachment 1589836Ok mate, its really growing fast now, infact 3 are growing really fast as you will see from my pics Even the runt is starting to pick up, the cabs are starting to get fuller I think i will be topping tomorrow or Tuesday as it wil easilybe 12" by then. I would say the 2 biggest topped plants are abut 8" now 4 main colas on all of them!!!!


----------



## BudBaby (May 9, 2011)

Stealthy there is a guy on ebay selling 2lb tubs of cha ching for £50!! Its about 40 quid per lb usually on ebay He said he has got a few but im only having one and that will last months and month so thought id let you know.


----------



## BudBaby (May 10, 2011)

I think i will be topping tomorrow as i measured earlier and its almost at 12". What does lollypopping involve mate? Im thinking trim away all of the smaller growth so the main colas getmore light? Im just not sure when to do it or how much to actually leave?


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

yeah lollypopping sounds like it could be an option for my limited space. Finally flipped mine to 12/12 the other day mate


----------



## stelthy (May 11, 2011)

Hi dude, Here's a couple of video's on 'Lolli-popping' they should help  :-

[video]http://youtu.be/mHQ7nIIHayo[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/Arr94XiKokM[/video]



This is another good idea you could use to get a bigger yield  :-

[video]http://youtu.be/jxtp-4GAqOM[/video]


Hope that helps man! .. I know you want to Flower asap  lol, I really wish you'd wait until they are between 15" and 18" tall, after they have been lolli-popped, the bud sites at the top need to be pretty big, the bigger and stronger the bud-sites, the bigger and heavier etc the buds will be  

Also note: If you tie down you plants stems/branches you wont have to worry about grow height! As you could train the branches to your preferred height 

I think what with powerful Led Panals and Large DWC pots + Top Class nuits, it would be a shame to Flower just yet.. when you could get them trained and strengthened up to 18". Then when you put them into Flower you'll be amazed at the size and quantity of the buds you get I'll try n find some pics of plants put into Flower at 12" and plants put into Flower at 18" this way you will be able to see whats achievable etc.. Your cab is truly worthy of some big voluptuous ladies, and would be super cool to use your grow enviroment to its fullest potential    ... Especially given its your 1st grow, and start as you mean to go on etc etc..

The difference in yield can be anything up to a few oZ difference for each of the 4 Flowering plants, purely by letting them grow a few more inches, and allowing the branches to strengthen etc,,

And when you take into consideration your overall dry weight will be roughly 75% less than your wet weight.. I'd get the biggest and most buds you possible can (by Vegging longer - 15 - 18") first then you know full well you'll be very happy with the end dry weight, THC count and bud form.

Hope this is helpful to you, and you trust what I say when I say wait a little longer  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 11, 2011)

No i wont be flowering yet mate just topping as the plant is now 12" high, il top now and wait until it reaches 15" before i bang the lot onto flower, im hoping by then the smaller plants wil be 12-15" in height also.

As im still buying weed it is tempting to rush but i have listened to your advice mate and i feel more patient now. Im not sure what to do next lol after these go in the flower cab ill wait a week or so and get more seeds on, that will again give me plenty of time to veg them without having to rush.

I fancy doing some really dank strains even if it means perhaps sacrificing quantitya little bit, i may try super lemon haze as i hear its dank and also yeilds well.


----------



## BudBaby (May 11, 2011)

That tying looks realy good thanks for the links, tbh i dont think ill get that much stretch as there led lights but as its my first grow ill let these get to 15" and then flower them, hopefully this will give me a decent indication of how much ill be able to veg future plants, i know height is strain dependant but it will still give me an idea. Hopefully ill able to get them up to around 20"

Im so glad i got a veg cab now as i wont be tempted to ever rush them once there both up and running as the flower cab will be full and the veg light is no good for flower


----------



## stelthy (May 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> No i wont be flowering yet mate just topping as the plant is now 12" high, il top now and wait until it reaches 15" before i bang the lot onto flower, im hoping by then the smaller plants wil be 12-15" in height also.
> 
> As im still buying weed it is tempting to rush but i have listened to your advice mate and i feel more patient now. Im not sure what to do next lol after these go in the flower cab ill wait a week or so and get more seeds on, that will again give me plenty of time to veg them without having to rush.
> 
> I fancy doing some really dank strains even if it means perhaps sacrificing quantitya little bit, i may try super lemon haze as i hear its dank and also yeilds well.


If you can find it, get 'Morrison Haze' its proppa Hardcore and smells so so nice.. I cant find seeds anywhere for it though  Infact why not get 4 different Haze strains  that would be great  I want to do a Haze strain next but gotta wait a few months... - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 11, 2011)

I used to smoke alot of soma seeds amnesia haze when i was buying mail order from holland, 14 week flower on it but its really really strong. Its sort of a 2 dimensional buzz i call it, your totally wasted but you can function also, it does live up to the name aswell as you forget what your doing lol.

I like indica more than sativa but im def gonna do 2 super lemon haze next time and i may try 2 indica's also. I really want to grow a kush, im just not sure which one is closest to an original kush or a clone only like og kush, i know you can get og kush seeds but i think they are backcrossed versions of the original clone only so not realy the same.


----------



## BudBaby (May 12, 2011)

ledbud said:


> check out http://ledbudguy.com/forumdisplay.php/2-LED-Bud-Guy-Grow-Journals there is some serious LED growing going on here!



I use that site, i accidently deleted my last updat pics before i had chane to post but ill be taking some more the weekend.


----------



## BudBaby (May 13, 2011)

Stealthy mate do you ever have problems with your timers? The one im using for my veg light works fine for a couple of weeks then every now and again ill check the cabs and the light hasnt gone off, it happened this morning and as there vegging im not to bothered (they got an extra hour) but its a concern when flowering as if i keep to the same times for the lights they will be meant to go off at half 3 in the morning so obvioulsy i dont want them staying on until i get up.

There on auto and when it happens the dial seems to be working as normal but it just doesnt go off when its meant to and just stays on even though the dial is going round as normal???


----------



## BudBaby (May 13, 2011)

I think i may try a couple of digital timers as i think i have lost faith in the ones i have, digi ones are only a tenner a pair so worth it to try them out.


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate do you ever have problems with your timers? The one im using for my veg light works fine for a couple of weeks then every now and again ill check the cabs and the light hasnt gone off, it happened this morning and as there vegging im not to bothered (they got an extra hour) but its a concern when flowering as if i keep to the same times for the lights they will be meant to go off at half 3 in the morning so obvioulsy i dont want them staying on until i get up.
> 
> There on auto and when it happens the dial seems to be working as normal but it just doesnt go off when its meant to and just stays on even though the dial is going round as normal???



Hi dude, I did have some problems with my 1st timers (B&Q shitty 3 Pack) they didn't keep good time the best ones I've found and have used with no problems are the Envirolite Timers there £20 each and are anologue, but are good quality  





Sometimes timers have a switch on the side that needs to be slid in a certain direction in order to make the timer function as it should, I hope this helps  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think i may try a couple of digital timers as i think i have lost faith in the ones i have, digi ones are only a tenner a pair so worth it to try them out.


Yeah good quality digital timers are always a good way to go!  How many do you need? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 13, 2011)

I only need 2 mate as i have the veg cab fan on 24/7 now its getting hotter. These ones are called grasslin timers or something but i just dont trust them now, as i say they were still going round as they should when set to auto but they just werent turning off. Id say it happens every couple of weeks, its weird.

I have noticed what looks like burn holes on the untopped plant so i have raised the light a little, they must be really powerfull as there definately burns as you can see the brown marks around the small holes.


----------



## stelthy (May 14, 2011)

Have you get any new pics to upload yet? Also I wonder have they started to smell yet? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I only need 2 mate as i have the veg cab fan on 24/7 now its getting hotter. These ones are called grasslin timers or something but i just dont trust them now, as i say they were still going round as they should when set to auto but they just werent turning off. Id say it happens every couple of weeks, its weird.
> 
> I have noticed what looks like burn holes on the untopped plant so i have raised the light a little, they must be really powerfull as there definately burns as you can see the brown marks around the small holes.


Hmm.. I don't know to much about the quality of digital timers, but I am guessing they will keep to true time, alot better  have you got any in mind? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I only need 2 mate as i have the veg cab fan on 24/7 now its getting hotter. These ones are called grasslin timers or something but i just dont trust them now, as i say they were still going round as they should when set to auto but they just werent turning off. Id say it happens every couple of weeks, its weird.
> 
> I have noticed what looks like burn holes on the untopped plant so i have raised the light a little, they must be really powerfull as there definately burns as you can see the brown marks around the small holes.


Hmm.. I don't know to much about the quality of digital timers, but I am guessing they will keep to true time, alot better  have you got any in mind? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Have you get any new pics to upload yet? Also I wonder have they started to smell yet? - STELTHY



There starting to smell more now as there getting bigger mate, when you open the cabs if its fairly humid there is a decent pong coming off them but with the doors shut you cant smell a thing

Here are some pics mate, im really pleased with progress from 5 days ago


----------



## BudBaby (May 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hmm.. I don't know to much about the quality of digital timers, but I am guessing they will keep to true time, alot better  have you got any in mind? - STELTHY
> 
> 
> I was thinking these mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-LCD-7-Day-Electronic-Plug-Timer-Switch-24hr-/310231791780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item483b4178a4
> ...


----------



## lolmann (May 14, 2011)

lol good luck all with your plans in 2011


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

yeah they look good, my only hesitation is why are they so cheap? but aside from that they should and prob do work better than the anolog ones you already have?!! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> yeah they look good, my only hesitation is why are they so cheap? but aside from that they should and prob do work better than the anolog ones you already have?!! - STELTHY




I tend to think like that about stuff mate but even if they only last 12 months as long as there accurate and turn lights on and off when there supposed to i dont mind..

What do you think of the pics mate? Im really happy now as the cab is starting to fill out.


----------



## stelthy (May 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I tend to think like that about stuff mate but even if they only last 12 months as long as there accurate and turn lights on and off when there supposed to i dont mind..
> 
> What do you think of the pics mate? Im really happy now as the cab is starting to fill out.


Yeah I suppose over 12 Months thats a potential 4 grows and after that you'll be able to more than afford some new timers (Only if needed)  Yeah your plants are starting to look nice  I can't wait to start my 2nd grow in my cab...gotta wait a couple of months though - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 16, 2011)

I have just been looking at my canna grow guide mate, where it says bloom phase it says 1-2 weeks, it also says growth stagnates and small signs of fruits appear and pistels.

Im taking it from this that blooming phase is continued with until stretching stops and you can start to see very small buds appear? After that its generative stage with pk for 1 week.


----------



## stelthy (May 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have just been looking at my canna grow guide mate, where it says bloom phase it says 1-2 weeks, it also says growth stagnates and small signs of fruits appear and pistels.
> 
> Im taking it from this that blooming phase is continued with until stretching stops and you can start to see very small buds appear? After that its generative stage with pk for 1 week.


After switching to 12/12 and starting the Bloom phase, the early signs of flowering buds we show after a week in most cases.. after the Bloom period comes the Generative stage, depending on strain the plants will slow down at growing in height and concentrate their energy on building buds.. although the often fill out a fair bit especially if they have been topped. I was a little unsure of your question, but I hope this answers it for you?!!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2011)

How's the grow going ? How tall are they now ?? Are they tall enough to start Flowering yet ? I look forward to new pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 19, 2011)

Hi mate, id say they are not far off now, i think i will put them into flower on saturday. This is the first time i have moved the plants while they have been big so ill have to be extra carefull. The bigger plant is just massive now lol. two of the others are not far behind and even the runt is starting to get taller.

I think ill do these saturday then have a look for some new seeds to start in about a weeks time so they have plenty of time to veg


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Hi mate, id say they are not far off now, i think i will put them into flower on saturday. This is the first time i have moved the plants while they have been big so ill have to be extra carefull. The bigger plant is just massive now lol. two of the others are not far behind and even the runt is starting to get taller.
> 
> I think ill do these saturday then have a look for some new seeds to start in about a weeks time so they have plenty of time to veg


Great  Sat. will be a good day  I'll be anxiously awaiting pics..... What seeds do you plan to start up next ?? ...I also wondered if you might put a couple of screens in your cabs to do a SCROG style grow ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking scrog mate but i may leave that until the next grow as i want to get used to just growing first.

I think next grow i may do 2 x super lemon haze and 2 x G13 labs blue venom.


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was thinking scrog mate but i may leave that until the next grow as i want to get used to just growing first.
> 
> I think next grow i may do 2 x super lemon haze and 2 x G13 labs blue venom.


I like the sound of the Blue Venom.. How much for how many of those seeds? - STELTHY


----------



## Griffta (May 19, 2011)

Yeah blue venom sounds... Evil!


----------



## BudBaby (May 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I like the sound of the Blue Venom.. How much for how many of those seeds? - STELTHY



Attitude has them for £29.99 for 5 seeds, ill get 5 super lemon haze i think and do 2 of each. Im glad i went with the veg cab aswell as i can virtually get started again as soon as these are in flower In future grows i may do 4 different strains as one of the main reasons i started growing for myself was so i could have variety. Im gonna cure some for ages as ill have plenty to keep me going for a good while

I cant believe im already at the flower stage It only seems like yesterday i was umming and arring about whether i would be able to mod my own cabs!! The best part of all is nobody knows, i think if even a couple of pepole knew barring my wife and sister i would be paranoid as fuck. I have just started a new job you see and without going into detail the last thing i need is people with loose lips getting me pinched as lets just say i wouldnt be able to work in the field this job is in again which would gut me as its what i want to get into.

Its only a few hours a week to start with but within 2 years im hoping to be full time there so i may have to consider stopping growing then as i would have to much to lose. I can earn really good money too so it just wont be worth the risk.

Its pissed me off as i didnt know about it before i bought the cabs etc so i have decided to give it a couple of years at least and get stocked up as i dont have any plans to stop smoking so ill have a good stock pile. To be honest i cant think of a possible way i could get caught but now i having something to lose its playing on my mind.


----------



## BudBaby (May 20, 2011)

JazzyJeff said:


> Nice thread guys, loving the grow set up. You guys in the in blighty have to be stealthy, you wanna get yourselves hooked up to the street lamps. Even cheaper for the grow! I'll be following you from here on out!



Haha its tempting but most of the people i know who have been caught growing have been caught because there metres were rigged. I worked it out the other day and i rekon with 2 cabs running i will only be using 720 watts total 

I only went with led for the stealth factor to be honest, i know most of the talk of police helicopters seeing heat sigs and electric companys informing the police of high useage etc are propoganda but i thought even a tiny risk should be avoided if possible and the extra peace of mind is a bonus.


----------



## BudBaby (May 21, 2011)

Right i have tranfered the rifst 2 into the flower cab, im going for a cig now then ill do the other 2 and get some pics taken when the light kicks in. 

One of the plnats as i was taking it out of the bucket lost some roots They were tangled around one of the airlines and i didnt notice so as i pulled it up it ripped some of the roots off, ill just leave it and see what happens, its the runt plant anyway but i hope it pulls through.


----------



## BudBaby (May 21, 2011)

All 4 been transfered now, im knackered. Ill get osme pics tomorrow as im off out for a chinese

I was gonna ask mate do i have to still spray them now they have gone onto flower?


----------



## BudBaby (May 21, 2011)

2 of my plants have gone really droopy and the leaves are going a weird shape and twisting, im hoping its just stress as the one had a load of roots ripped off it so i expected a problem with that anyway but im not sure whats wrong with the other one

I have taken some water out of each of the buckets incase i had them to full, i hope they will be ok, its like all of a sudden the stems have gone really soft.


----------



## stelthy (May 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> All 4 been transfered now, im knackered. Ill get osme pics tomorrow as im off out for a chinese
> 
> I was gonna ask mate do i have to still spray them now they have gone onto flower?



When the plants go into flower its time to stop misting/spraying them only spray in the veg cab... never in the flowering one  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> 2 of my plants have gone really droopy and the leaves are going a weird shape and twisting, im hoping its just stress as the one had a load of roots ripped off it so i expected a problem with that anyway but im not sure whats wrong with the other one
> 
> I have taken some water out of each of the buckets incase i had them to full, i hope they will be ok, its like all of a sudden the stems have gone really soft.


Hmm .. how did the roots get torn ?? Post some pics dude n ill try n get the answer for you - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 22, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hmm .. how did the roots get torn ?? Post some pics dude n ill try n get the answer for you - STELTHY



Well basically is was just a newbie mistake, i didnt account for the roots wrapping around the airlines so i basically just got the net pots there in and pulled them straight up, i didnt notice any roots tearing on the first one i did but as its gone droopy also i think i may have done. After i noticed what i had done the second 2 plants i got the misses to untangle the roots and they both seem fine.

Ill get some pics when the lights turn on. There still standing so i hope its just a case of letting them build some strength back up.

Ive been having big problems again with ph rising, it must be something to do with new buckets as i cant see any other reason for it. I adjusted them 3 times yesterday and i was struggling to get them below 5.7. I left them over night and expect them to be well over 6 when i check them later but i wanted to try and let them settle abit before i adjust again.


----------



## BudBaby (May 22, 2011)

I have some pics here mate, as you can see the front 2 look awsome especially the one i topped late Ill def do all 4 this way when i start the next lot.

The small one at the back right is the runt, this is the one i realized i had torn loads of roots off. The pics arent the best but its a little droopy but still a nice green colour and doesnt seem as bad as the back left one, i didint notice ripping any roots off this but this was the first one i did and i just pulled the basket right out of the bucket I def think the damage has been done ripping roots off, they havent got any worse so im gonan leave them and see if they pick up. The back left plant seems to be ok in places then other bits all the stems have gone super soft and there seems no strength in them, i think a couple of leaves have died aswell.


----------



## BudBaby (May 22, 2011)

Not sure whats happened to the post lol sorry its hard to read.


----------



## lapperll (May 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> 2 of my plants have gone really droopy and the leaves are going a weird shape and twisting, im hoping its just stress as the one had a load of roots ripped off it so i expected a problem with that anyway but im not sure whats wrong with the other one
> 
> I have taken some water out of each of the buckets incase i had them to full, i hope they will be ok, its like all of a sudden the stems have gone really soft.


Just a shot in the dark, but what was the temperature of your nute solution when you transplanted? I have made the mistake of my water being too cold when I've done a nute change and my girls wilted almost straight away. Just a thought.

Plants are looking good. Keep up the good work.

Lapper


----------



## BudBaby (May 22, 2011)

lapperll said:


> Just a shot in the dark, but what was the temperature of your nute solution when you transplanted? I have made the mistake of my water being too cold when I've done a nute change and my girls wilted almost straight away. Just a thought.
> 
> Plants are looking good. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Lapper




Im not sure dude but the thought crossed my mind also. I dont understand it though as two of the plants are fine. I know i def yanked a load of roots out of the runt plant. They seem a little worse now, im not going to panic yet but i think ill lose at least one of my ladies

I need to be alot more carefull next time. Maybe i should have just done 2 plants in each cab to start with so i got used to it. Im also struggling to get to the back plants to check ph etc, im wondering if i shoulndt next time do just 2 plants but make them beasts!!! What do you rekon stealthy? Could i yeild the same from 2 plants as 4?


----------



## stelthy (May 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Well basically is was just a newbie mistake, i didnt account for the roots wrapping around the airlines so i basically just got the net pots there in and pulled them straight up, i didnt notice any roots tearing on the first one i did but as its gone droopy also i think i may have done. After i noticed what i had done the second 2 plants i got the misses to untangle the roots and they both seem fine.
> 
> Ill get some pics when the lights turn on. There still standing so i hope its just a case of letting them build some strength back up.
> 
> Ive been having big problems again with ph rising, it must be something to do with new buckets as i cant see any other reason for it. I adjusted them 3 times yesterday and i was struggling to get them below 5.7. I left them over night and expect them to be well over 6 when i check them later but i wanted to try and let them settle abit before i adjust again.








(^ MUCH SMALLER about 2cm long)

I cant understand why the PH keeps changing so much.. I've never had this problem ?? on a seperate note.. Maybe if you/we put connector's at the bottom of the air-lines we can just detach the airline and move the whole bucket into the Flowering cab so as not to harm the roots.. I'll post a pic of the connectors shortly  they are real cheap and available at most Aquatics stores... I am confident this will save you hassle in the future.

Its good you have this thread cos you can use it as reference for your next grow.. If you document everything each time you do a grow and take note each time..Before you know it you'll be a connoisseur    

I hope you gain control over your PH, Maybe start a separate thread on 'Best ways to control PH - Long term' and use it just to get the best answer and report back with your findings and paste a LINK so we can all see whats said etc  Hope that helps mate - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 23, 2011)

It seems to be ok now im not sure what the problem was. Ill check on the plants when i get back from work later but i think unless the 2 drooping ones make a fast and dramatic recovery they may be finished, they seemed to get worse yesterday and all the leaves are starting to go crispy

Connectors sound ok mate but i would still have to take them out of the buckets for res change. I got the misses to help me with the last 2 plants and they seem fine so i can do that next time and even if i do lose 2 plants ive learned a good lesson.

Do you think if i switched to 2 plants per cab i could yeild the same as 4? In other words will 2 big plants yeild the same as 4 smaller plants?


----------



## stelthy (May 23, 2011)

Hi dude, Take a reading of your Res. Temps they should be between 15oC and 20oc no higher, no lower, Any-lower and optimum growth levels will slow, and any higher and mould will become an issue.

If your reading is between 15oC and 20oC then you are on track but if you are outside of those parameter's there are things you can do ie, small water heater's meant for tiny fish-tanks and you can also get water coolers but this will be more expensive. I doubt you'll need coolers as your using LED's but post the Temp. readings in each cab that would help..

The chances are its not the temp of your Res. or room thats slowing the plants but my answer is 99% pointing at 'root-damage' the plant will stress over this and could do 1 of a few things ie: Hermie, Die, slow to a near stand still, but if it does pull through it may just be stunted..So expect the yeild to be effected. Make sure you stabilize the PH, cut off any dead leaves, and if its just the tips of leaves are burn't/dead/dying cut them off flat at the ends and take away the problem area.. this will also effect growth rate, but providing you treat them with upmost respect and care for food and PH levels then you should be able to get them to recover and still do fairly well upon harvest.. I hope thats helpful to ya..

Ps/ the pics look good  on your next update, if you could take a few shots with the lights on and a few shots with the lights off (so I/we can see the colour of the leaves etc etc) 

By topping them late really increases the size of the plant doesn't it  you'll really start to notice the benefit of this once the bud production excellerates  

Could you post a pic of the lower stems..thickness and the rockwool cube (lights off), do you you have any salt build up? speak soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> It seems to be ok now im not sure what the problem was. Ill check on the plants when i get back from work later but i think unless the 2 drooping ones make a fast and dramatic recovery they may be finished, they seemed to get worse yesterday and all the leaves are starting to go crispy
> 
> Connectors sound ok mate but i would still have to take them out of the buckets for res change. I got the misses to help me with the last 2 plants and they seem fine so i can do that next time and even if i do lose 2 plants ive learned a good lesson.
> 
> Do you think if i switched to 2 plants per cab i could yeild the same as 4? In other words will 2 big plants yeild the same as 4 smaller plants?


I'd wait and see what your LEDs can do 1st with what you have.. You maybe able to yeild just as well with just 2 plants that grow bigger.. But you'd have to wait at least a few more weeks than you have to top them and then another few weeks extra before putting them into Flower.. you can tie the branches apart/down to get maximam light intensity to all the bud sites.. and because the plants branches are tied down the plant/s can grow really big!! 

However since we designed your cab to grow 4 plants thats probably what we should do.. I mean 3 plants per cab is a happy medium but I would still be keen to let them grow alot more in Veg before switching to flower.

Also we need to find a way to do your Res. Change without removing the plants from the pots.. whilst your finding it ok to do this at the moment, if you do grow bigger plants it will be much much harder to do this! especially without breaking any bud carrying stems etc etc... 

Answering your question though, depending on the quality of the buds your LEDs can produce, you may be able to pull silmerlar yields with 2 big plants as apposed to 4 small/medium ones.. But you would have to *VEG > TOP > TIE-DOWN > CONTINUE TO VEG (Until Veg plant is half cabs size with plants stems tied down to their max) then... FLOWER > TRIM > BOOST etc etc - This will allow the 1-2 plants to almost completly fill the cab but you should get buds (main cola's) the size of your arm!!*    - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 23, 2011)

Ok mate thanks thats given me something to think about. I have just trimmed off all visable dead leaf and adjusted ph so ill leave them now until about this time tomorrow. 

The 2 undamaged plants are really looking nice and massive!!! I have raised the lights a little because i think there marking the leaves, its like the lights are sort of taking off the top layer of green on the leaves or something its weird. I cant see what else it maybe plus its only on the tallest plant closest to the light.. The two damaged plants i think are starting to pick up a little

To be honest i think these buckets will be fine, the damage was done because i yanked roots out of the first 2, when my misses helped me do the other two and untangled the roots from around the airline for me they have turned out great As i say i may suffer this time but i have learned a good lesson.


----------



## BudBaby (May 23, 2011)

I forgot to say mate im not gonna risk taking them out of the buckets again, i know its not ideal but im gonna let the buckets empty a bit then top up with ph balanced water and add pk 4/10. If ec is to high ill add more water or to low ill add a small amount of 4 x strength solution until it gets to the right amount.

I just think its better all round and i wont have to risk damaging the plants again.


----------



## BudBaby (May 25, 2011)

Everything is looking good  The plants that were close to death are now picking up nicely and seem way more healthy Ill get some pics taken saturday and that will give everyone a good idea of what a week in flower has achieved.

My new seeds came today so i think ill try and start them off next week and that will giove me 7-8 weeks to get them a good size.


----------



## stelthy (May 26, 2011)

I look forward to lots of cool pics  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 27, 2011)

Mate i have noticed when lights are off the humidity goes up to about 60%, when there on its pretty much stable at 50. Im not overly fussed at the moment but when buds start appearing do you think this will be a problem?


----------



## BudBaby (May 27, 2011)

Mate is there any chance you have a pic of a plant when its ready to go into Generative stage? Just to give me an idea like. There looking good but not really stretching that much. Ill get pics posted tomorrow as i have the whole day off.


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate i have noticed when lights are off the humidity goes up to about 60%, when there on its pretty much stable at 50. Im not overly fussed at the moment but when buds start appearing do you think this will be a problem?



It could be a problem later in flower, You could either turn you in-line fans up a notch (If you can). Or you could get a cheap-ish dehumidifier I bought one for 50 notes @ B&Q this will really help lower the humidity, and you can put it on a timer so it comes on.. say 5 Mins before lights off and stays on until ..5 mins after the lights come back on again  Its defo worth the money..it also comes in handy against mould in your actal room.. and it helps when your drying your buds too.. If your interested I'll look into some for ya? !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate is there any chance you have a pic of a plant when its ready to go into Generative stage? Just to give me an idea like. There looking good but not really stretching that much. Ill get pics posted tomorrow as i have the whole day off.


I'll search for a pic shortly.. If you just follow the CANNA guide, and bare in mind the you can extend each period slightly by a week or so depending on strain, Its a good idea to make notes of dates and times so you can be sure to change your nuits on time for each new period the plant goes through before reaching a harvest date. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 27, 2011)

Also the generative stage is where most of the 'topped' parts of each plant will go a little nuts! and a growth spurt will occur over a week or 2 - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 27, 2011)

Cheers mate, i have looked but i think another opinion would be better as i havent done this before. Ill take some pics tomorrow just before the lights come on. They are getting bigger for sure and i cant believe those plants i fucked up are looking rather good now lol. Im amazed i really thought they were both dying.

Canna guide says 1-2 weeks for this stage so i think ill leave them a bit longer as i cant see any pistals yet.


----------



## BudBaby (May 28, 2011)

A few update pics in natural light. I have just discovered for some reason i set the timer for the ladies to get 121/4 hours light lol, it doesnt seem to have affected them much.

As for pistels i am taking it there the white hairs you get on buds? If so i cant see any yet so ill leave as they are for another couple of days and see.

Sorry about the quality of the pictures but the cabs nearly take up the whole room so i struggle to get decent pics


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

Hi dude, just seen you've updated I have a read in a sec  .. This is my *LED inspired Mini-Cab Project* and its *99%* complete  just thought I'd show ya what I ve been up to  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A few update pics in natural light. I have just discovered for some reason i set the timer for the ladies to get 121/4 hours light lol, it doesnt seem to have affected them much.
> 
> As for pistels i am taking it there the white hairs you get on buds? If so i cant see any yet so ill leave as they are for another couple of days and see.
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the pictures but the cabs nearly take up the whole room so i struggle to get decent pics


Its looking great in there man!  Yeah the pistols (white hairs) will begin to show soon  Job well don sir  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 29, 2011)

Ok mate cheers, that led cab link doesnt seem to work. 

What do you suggest to lower humididty in my cabs mate, im struggling to get it below 55% with the lights on and it goes up to about 65% when there off, no buds as yet but im thinking when there are i may have mould problems.


----------



## BudBaby (May 30, 2011)

I think i may get a clip on fan and see if that helps with humidity.

I think in the next couple of days ill be adding pk to the buckets When do you suggest adding cha ching mate? As i dont want to tchange the buckets incase i fuck the plants up again will it be ok to dilute cha ching in 2ltrs of water and add it to the buckets?


----------



## stelthy (May 30, 2011)

Get a de-humidifier it will help out loads.. I'll have a look at a few for ya and post my findings  .. I dunno whats going on with my pics.. They just don't wanna display for some reason  I'll have another go in a little while - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 30, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think i may get a clip on fan and see if that helps with humidity.
> 
> I think in the next couple of days ill be adding pk to the buckets When do you suggest adding cha ching mate? As i dont want to tchange the buckets incase i fuck the plants up again will it be ok to dilute cha ching in 2ltrs of water and add it to the buckets?


The fan may help a little but ultimately you either need to excellerate the out-take fan for a quicker change over of air.. But this means A bigger possibly louder out-take fan, and thats not cool since we're all setup nicely... So I highly recommend getting a dehumidifier in there, and keep it running 24/7 along with all your fans on full (Flower Cab).

You'll only need a really tiny amount of CHA-CHING and you only really use it for the last 7-14 days before flushing... also Remember the final 3 day's (during flush) give all the budded plants 24 hours of darkness before chopping when the lights are due to come on...This will excellerate THC and Resign production, Kinda scaring the plant, by making it think its going to die...and it forces a final blurt of THC as a kinda final effort to succeed in its path to be pollenated, which coinsidently works out pretty well for us... Also have you looked into UV-B yet? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 30, 2011)

How about a couple of those plastic box type ones with the crystals in? Not sure if they would be adequate. Ill take a look on google and see what i can find.

What is UV-B mate? I take it its got something to do with Ultra Violet?


----------



## BudBaby (May 30, 2011)

How about one of these mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MINI-DEHUMIDIFIER-GOLD-TEC-/400216326851?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5d2ec082c3


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How about one of these mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MINI-DEHUMIDIFIER-GOLD-TEC-/400216326851?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5d2ec082c3









That should do the job! .. Lets see what the next size up looks like and and what difference there is in price! I am thinking if you get a bigger one you may be able to run it at half speed but still De-Humid the air more efficiently.. the one in the pic is similar to the one I use.. its good.. But I think if I had gone a little bigger (which I may still do) then I could have dried the air alot quicker.. - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How about a couple of those plastic box type ones with the crystals in? Not sure if they would be adequate. Ill take a look on google and see what i can find.
> 
> What is UV-B mate? I take it its got something to do with Ultra Violet?


*UV-B* lamps are the one's found in *reptile tanks*, that simulate the sun at it most radient...*However used sparingly in the last week or 2 of Flower will shock the plants into a THC frenzy!* The results are *shit-hot!!* and the difference in smoke high is *incredible!* Its pretty easy and cheap to do (Flower cab only)  I will be adding a couple of lamps to my cab shortly too. If you want more info I can copy and paste a page from my thread (needs looking for)  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 31, 2011)

The next size up i have found mate is a 2ltr one but its a mtr tall by 2ft wide so i think its gonna be to big for me


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2011)

Yeah that sound far too big.. I'll have a look now mate, I'll get back to ya soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah that sound far too big.. I'll have a look now mate, I'll get back to ya soon - STELTHY


Hmm yeah I see what you mean there is a pretty big jump in size...In which case go for the one above..Do you know if it has an auto cut-off (when the tray is full) ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (May 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hmm yeah I see what you mean there is a pretty big jump in size...In which case go for the one above..Do you know if it has an auto cut-off (when the tray is full) ?? - STELTHY


Yes it has mate, there are a few hairs coming now so i rekon i will add the pk thursday which will give the buckets time to empty a bit then i will add ph balanced water so there full and put the pk in

I think im gonna start the next lot of seeds tomorrow It will be good to have both cabs up and running, i cant wait to have a nice supply of good quality smoke Will be great to get a bit of variety also.


----------



## BudBaby (May 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> The fan may help a little but ultimately you either need to excellerate the out-take fan for a quicker change over of air.. But this means A bigger possibly louder out-take fan, and thats not cool since we're all setup nicely... So I highly recommend getting a dehumidifier in there, and keep it running 24/7 along with all your fans on full (Flower Cab).
> 
> You'll only need a really tiny amount of CHA-CHING and you only really use it for the last 7-14 days before flushing... also Remember the final 3 day's (during flush) give all the budded plants 24 hours of darkness before chopping when the lights are due to come on...This will excellerate THC and Resign production, Kinda scaring the plant, by making it think its going to die...and it forces a final blurt of THC as a kinda final effort to succeed in its path to be pollenated, which coinsidently works out pretty well for us... Also have you looked into UV-B yet? - STELTHY




Im glad i got the tent now to dry in as i can harvest each plant as and when is ready and give it 24 hours darkness in the tent


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi dude, can you see the pic of my *LED Mini-Cab Project* now ?? Its pretty much finished only 2 more modifications to go  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 1, 2011)

Mate that looks cracking, i keep meaning to catch up with your journal but what with this new job im really busy at the moment.

I have got 6 seeds in the propogator now , i have also moved one of the bigger plants as it was growing lop sided so im hoping it will even out. Ill get some more update pics tomorrow.

I really wish i had your patience mate to get things looking so neat, i havent done a bad job on mine but i lack the patience you have got to get it bang on.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 3, 2011)

I have added the pk today and ph was bang on first try so im chuffed. I promise i will get some pics up tomorrow when the lights are off.

I think im going to treat myself to some A5 Haze its called and it takes 20 weeks to flower so ill try some of that on my guys recomendation and im also gonna get some nice morrocan hash too he said its really creamy and top quality The last morrocan i had off him bubbled when you put a flame to it


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 4, 2011)

I was gonna take some update pics today but i forgot my misses has taken the camera on holiday with her but she is back on Monday so ill have to do them then.

Both cabs are now full as 5 out of the 6 seeds germed in 48 hours


----------



## stelthy (Jun 6, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was gonna take some update pics today but i forgot my misses has taken the camera on holiday with her but she is back on Monday so ill have to do them then.
> 
> Both cabs are now full as 5 out of the 6 seeds germed in 48 hours


..Thats excellent about the seeds germinating  I look forward to your updates pics later today?  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 1636013View attachment 1636014View attachment 1636012View attachment 1636015View attachment 1636016View attachment 1636017View attachment 1636013View attachment 1636014View attachment 1636012View attachment 1636015View attachment 1636016View attachment 1636017Here are a few pics, i lollipopped the big plant last night, i think i did it right but ill let you have a butchers first before i do the other one. I dont think its worth doing the runt plant but i think ill do the other plant that had root damage as its picked up really well.

Pics with lights off will be tomorrow. Overall im really happy with the front 2 plants and i rekon they may yeild well, the 2 back plants have had a few problems so im just happy to have them alive.

Ill take some pics with lights out in the veg cab tomorrow and post them also


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are a few pics on the plants with lights off. Im struggling to get any decent pics of the back 2 plants so ive done a group shot and the front 2 plants and one of each in the veg cab.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> View attachment 1636013View attachment 1636014View attachment 1636012View attachment 1636015View attachment 1636016View attachment 1636017View attachment 1636013View attachment 1636014View attachment 1636012View attachment 1636015View attachment 1636016View attachment 1636017Here are a few pics, i lollipopped the big plant last night, i think i did it right but ill let you have a butchers first before i do the other one. I dont think its worth doing the runt plant but i think ill do the other plant that had root damage as its picked up really well.
> 
> Pics with lights off will be tomorrow. Overall im really happy with the front 2 plants and i rekon they may yeild well, the 2 back plants have had a few problems so im just happy to have them alive.
> 
> Ill take some pics with lights out in the veg cab tomorrow and post them also









Thats pretty much lolly-popped! .. usually I would say remove the 2 lower branches as well, but in this instance.. I'd say you've done well to leave them, they look very strong and should be able to bud-up nicely.. Cheers for all the pics, everything is looking ace!  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you think the 2 front planrts look good enough to yeild well mate?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 10, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Do you think the 2 front planrts look good enough to yeild well mate?


They dont look to bad...Have you got any bud formation yet ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 10, 2011)

I have got a bit starting on the front left plant mate, the others arent far now either.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 10, 2011)

Right i have just lowered the EC on the front left plant as there are small fruits starting to appear Its right on the 3 week mark also so is bang on the Canna guide schedule, the other 3 ladies arent far off either so ill go by eye with those. Seeing as only 1 plant got away with no root damage (the lollypopped plant had about 3 leaves die after trasfering so i guess it was very minor root damage) im really happy, even the runt is getting a bit bigger!!!!

They have stretched alot more now so ill get some pics up tomorrow just before lights come on


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 11, 2011)

A few pics. The ladies are starting to stretch a fair bit

Im gonna lollypop the other front plant shortly and put the dehumidifier in there


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 11, 2011)

I have added the dehumidifier to the flower cab, its not really taken the humidity down at all but it is collecting water. Humidity is currently 59%, thats with the fan on full and the dehumidifier I dont fancy forking out for another one to be honest.

In the veg cab im having trouble keeping humidity high enough lol, its only 42% at the moment and the temp is nearly 28!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have added the dehumidifier to the flower cab, its not really taken the humidity down at all but it is collecting water. Humidity is currently 59%, thats with the fan on full and the dehumidifier I dont fancy forking out for another one to be honest.
> 
> In the veg cab im having trouble keeping humidity high enough lol, its only 42% at the moment and the temp is nearly 28!!!!


I was thinking... another way of bringing down the humidity could be to put in a second air intake + Elbow and Odor Soc if more air passes, then the air should be less humind? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a good idea mate, im that busy at the moment though i could do without the hassle of trying to cut another 4" hole 

I was thinking maybe get a few of those crystal dehumidifiers aswell, what do you think? I could get 4-5 in the cab and there only cheap. This one now has been on 2-3 days and the water tray isnt even half full, it doesnt feel humid in the cab either. This dehumidifier can shift up to 300ml a day so im wondering if its so humid in the cab why its not shifting alot more water.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Its a good idea mate, im that busy at the moment though i could do without the hassle of trying to cut another 4" hole
> 
> I was thinking maybe get a few of those crystal dehumidifiers aswell, what do you think? I could get 4-5 in the cab and there only cheap. This one now has been on 2-3 days and the water tray isnt even half full, it doesnt feel humid in the cab either. This dehumidifier can shift up to 300ml a day so im wondering if its so humid in the cab why its not shifting alot more water.


You could try the Crystal Dehumidifiers I don't have any experience with them..How do you plan to arrange them? I am guessing near the bud sites and around the bases of the plants..

I did wonder something though.. If maybe on your next grow/veg grow you could find a way to use much smaller net pots and cover the excess space with a kind of plastic circle, then in theory the temp in the cab will be less able to draw water up thus lowering humidity ?!! I think this could work really well  what do you think?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats a thought mate ill have a think about it but it sounds like a plan.

As for the cheap dehumidifiers i was thinking one on top of each light and a couple around the base along with my electric one.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 14, 2011)

I have placed an crystal dehumidifier on top of each light so ill see if that makes a difference, the ladies seem to be changing alot everyday now 3 plants are now on generative stage with the runt about 2 days behind i rekon


----------



## stelthy (Jun 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have placed an crystal dehumidifier on top of each light so ill see if that makes a difference, the ladies seem to be changing alot everyday now 3 plants are now on generative stage with the runt about 2 days behind i rekon


All soundz good man  I was going to comment..'Your leaves look very nice and clean' They are certainly loving the LED lighting so far  .. I really wanna see how they Flower!  Also try placing a Crystal DH under or in the midsts of the canopy the buds are largely what need to be drier (to fight against mould & tighten) how much did it/they cost? How many do you plan to get? How big are they? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not sure on the price mate the breadknife got them ill ask her when she gets back. I have just measured the biggest plant and its now 80cm high They seem to be really growing fast now after the initial shock/root damage of me moving them.

I really dont understand why its still saying 64% humidity, could i trim some of the fan leaves away to see if that helps. Whats really weird is the electric dehumidifier has been in there now a few days and its not even half full so about 200ml water, it can shift 300ml a day so i cant see why its saying 64%. It doesnt feel that humid in there either and temps are steady at 21.

Would my placement of the hygrometer make any difference as its right at the bottom of the cab now?


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 15, 2011)

Humidity has been at 65 all day in the flower cab, it hasnt changed even with the lights being on. Electric dehumidifier is just over half full now but the crystal ones are still empty.

I have just ordered a 6" clip on fan to see if that help, ill get some air underneath the ladies


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 16, 2011)

A couple of update pics, humidity is down today to below 60% as the weather isnt so humid. I have been thinking mate what happens if i cant get it below say 60% towards the end of flowering? Will the buds def go mouldy?

Anyway pics, sorry about the quailty i really need a new camera but these cabs have skint me out lol, at least they give you an idea of how much they have suddenly grown, i have found the whole way through the grow so far that not much happens for ages then boom al of a sudden they take off.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A couple of update pics, humidity is down today to below 60% as the weather isnt so humid. I have been thinking mate what happens if i cant get it below say 60% towards the end of flowering? Will the buds def go mouldy?
> 
> Anyway pics, sorry about the quailty i really need a new camera but these cabs have skint me out lol, at least they give you an idea of how much they have suddenly grown, i have found the whole way through the grow so far that not much happens for ages then boom al of a sudden they take off.









They look very impressive so far  nice tight inter-nodes I bet ya can't wait to roll some of it up n try your 1st batch ?!!  

There's gotta be a way we can fix the humidity levels to stay lower ?! I'll have a think about it and run a few searches on-line. Do you have a window in the room thats always open? maybe we could run the exhaust out-side of the room some where... ?? hmm...

The ladies are growing nicely  .. Just a thought.. You could train the main stems to fan/branch out.. This will allow more and better light penetration through the canopy.. and help you achieve some potentialy dencer buds  If your interested I'll go into more detail..Its a small job that takes about 20 mins, and is worth it!

What camera are you using at the moment? I use a 14 megaPixel Kodak (Argos jobby) it works well and wasn't all that expensive  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 16, 2011)

Also do you run the DH during the lights off period (night time) ?? Cos it gets more humid during lights off.. Do you run your in-line fan during this time? This is a good idea too... I'll get back to you in a minute (searching now  ) - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 16, 2011)

I run tha fan on full in the flower cab 24/7 mate and the dehumidifier, for some reason it doesnt change alot with lights on or off, its slightly higher with lights off but only a couple of precent. I cant understand though if its so humid why the dehumidifiers in there arent taking in more liquid, its taken about 5 days now to get to 3/4 full so about 350ml and the other plastic ones are still empty.

Im hoping this clip on fan blowing some air underneath the ladies will do the trick.

I cant wait to try my first joint of this mate, even uncured will be far better than anything you can get round here and when its cured i rekon it will be the mutts nuts. I cant believe those 2 front plants only have 140 watts over them!!!! I think barring any root damage etc this time ill have 4 big plants in there next batch


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 17, 2011)

Got that A5 Haze today man, its well mad. Ive never had a buzz like it before, its very strong, the guy said its flowered for 20 weeks!!! The creamy morrocon hash is really nice too


----------



## Griffta (Jun 21, 2011)

whats up BB? Hope alls good. I took a few pics of mine last sunday at the 6 week mark, thought you might be interested. Another 2/3 weeks left on these if I go by the guide! Hows yours getting on? I wanna see how the topping thing works out.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 22, 2011)

Those look awsome mate, im gonna try and get some pics done tomorrow of mine before i go to work. They are coming on nicely and id say the biggest one is now over 1mtr tall and has 4 massive thick stemed main colas The flowers are now starting to get bigger so its finally happening lol

I think these lights are great You have got 4 decent size plants there from just 140 watts of led!!!


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 23, 2011)

A couple of pics of some of the buds forming Ill get some better pics taken the weekend so you get a better of idea of how there coming on. Im really pleased so far


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 25, 2011)

Ladies are coming on nicely, i havent had time to take pics today but i will tomorrow.

Humidity has been high in the flower cab today, approx 70% Its been under 60 all week but just a 1 degree rise in the cab takes the humidity well over 60%. It doesnt seem humid in there mind you.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 27, 2011)

I have just ordered 2 x killrock moisture traps off amazon, im gonna make a couple of small shelves for them at the same hight as my main colas see if that does the trick. I already have in there 1 electric dehumidifier, 2 x plastic dedumidifiers and a 6" fan!!! 

I think ill only have probs flowering these first lot as its gonna be the height of summer when there finishing but theres not alot i can do about it. As i say it doesnt feel humid in there.

Oh Stealthy when should i add the cha ching mate? Week 5 started on Saturday, the buds arent fully developed yet but there growing fast now, im not sure when to run it. I was thinking about just adding half a teaspoon to each bucket. I need to lan when im gonna flush aswell as i will need the buckets to empty down a bit before i add water.


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 27, 2011)

I noticed some white powdery stuff appearing on my clay balls in the veg cab over the weekend, ive managed to do a bit of checking tonight and i think it was powdery mildew It wasnt on any of the plants though just a few of the balls so i have removed the effected ones and replaced them with new ones. Ill keep humidity a little lower the next day or so and from what i read if i spray my plants with water regularly it shuldnt be a problem. Ive seebn a homemade spray also to get rid of it if it does get any worse.

While i was replacing the balls i saw what i though was mould around the rockwool cube!! On closer inspection it seems to be roots that have grow up instead of down and some of the have gone a bit fluffy is the only word i can think to describe them. Im pretty sure its not mould but ive taken a pic.

I just cant seem to win, i cant get the flower cab dry enough and i cant get the veg cab humid enough without virtually turning the fan off in there and the temp rising to 30!!!


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 30, 2011)

I have just ordered myself a drill powered water pump, it was only a tenner and has very good reviews on amazon so though this would make my life a bit easier. It means ill be able to empty the buckets then add fresh ph balanced water to them to flush the ladies

Im def about a week behind from the pictures ive been looking at online, i put this down to the stress of moving them and root damage which shouldnt be a problem now ive got my pump The buds are getting bigger now everyday and i think ill add the cha ching saturday which will be the start of week 6, ill leave them then another 2-3 weeks before i start flushing

Here is a couple of pics of my biggest buds, i rekon there gonna be massive


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah man! loving those buds. your girls have got way more space to breathe & grow in your cabs compared to my tent and you can tell on the lower branch buds.
That cola in the background on pic 2 looks nice & chunked up too.
looking nice brother!


----------



## BudBaby (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheers dude, im hoping over the next 7 days my main cola's will be fully formed so i will get a better idea of where im at. Stems are really thick also so im hoping the buds will get nice and fat

Had a look at your journal yesterday mate you buds are looking mighty fine pal, looks like Richard was correct abotu the quality of his lights, i wonder what you will yeild?


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

I know, I'm well excited about it! Cos I've never grown before, I've got literally NO idea how much I'll have. They do say dont worry about yield on your first go so I'll be happy with whatever I get, but I think I'll experiment with topping and scrog on my next go.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 3, 2011)

A couple more pics taken just, 6 weeks flowering now but as i say because of the stress of moving them i think there a week behind.

I have been finding the fan in my veg cab keeps cutting off, i think its because i have to have it so low to get the humidity up in there. It seems fine when its on a bit higher so im gonna keep an eye on humidity, im hoping now the ladies are starting to get a bit bigger they will make the cabs more humid.

I may for the next grow get a humidifer for the veg cab so i can keep the fan on a bit higher save risking it cutting out.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A couple more pics taken just, 6 weeks flowering now but as i say because of the stress of moving them i think there a week behind.
> 
> I have been finding the fan in my veg cab keeps cutting off, i think its because i have to have it so low to get the humidity up in there. It seems fine when its on a bit higher so im gonna keep an eye on humidity, im hoping now the ladies are starting to get a bit bigger they will make the cabs more humid.
> 
> I may for the next grow get a humidifer for the veg cab so i can keep the fan on a bit higher save risking it cutting out.


Hi dude, you could try running the Veg fan on a timer on 20 min intervals and run it at a faster pace... This would ensure the fan runs more healthily and the humidity still stays in check  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't been on RIU for a while,,, Only cos I have been getting High and drinking myself into oblivion.. Lol  I am gunna catch up with everything inc. your thread v. soon, hope alls going well... I am gunna have a pint of Heiniken and a Hash doob n hit the sack now!... I'll write a better reply real soon - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok mate cheers hope you had a nice time

Humidity is alot better now, i moved the 2 plastic dehumidifiers down to the bottom of the cab which has helped and i have my 6" clip on fan pushing air up from the bottom of the plants so so far so good

I havent added Cha Ching yet as i thought id wait another few days so the buds can get fully formed first.

I have just ordered myself a sample of Tosh Valley Charas and Nepalese Polm, both look lush as fook so im hoping to be smoking a fair bit of this from now on, in the next 2 weeks he wil have the first batch of Nepal First Cream which he said it the bollox


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 4, 2011)

The last 2 days the ph's in the flower cab buckets have been dropping a fair bit, all i can think of is the ladies are taking on more water than nuites so as the liquid in the buckets gets less the nuites are lowering the ph of the buckets? Everything looks healthy though and if my pump arrives tomorrow i may do a res change for each bucket as im on the 7th week now.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 7, 2011)

A couple of pics of the biggest buds, there getting bigger now daily, i rekon another 5 days or so and ill add the cha ching

I cant wait until these cola's are fully formed i hope there gonna be big


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 10, 2011)

Stealthy mate how long should it take the buds to form? I mean they are growing but i think i was expecting them to be done now, i have just started week 8 but i rekon im a week or two behind. Maybe im just being impatient, ladies look really healthy so ill just wait a bit longer.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 11, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate how long should it take the buds to form? I mean they are growing but i think i was expecting them to be done now, i have just started week 8 but i rekon im a week or two behind. Maybe im just being impatient, ladies look really healthy so ill just wait a bit longer.









Hi dude, Budding time varies for each strain.. However looking at the pics I'd say another 3+ weeks as the buds are still pretty small... Take some pics of the buds in normal daylight, the colour of the hairs etc can help determin whether the plants ready for Harvest or not also I'd prob wait a week then start with the Cha-Ching ... Main thing to do though is take a good 10+ pics of different buds... and try and capture as much bud-detail as possible  ...Post 'em up here and we should be able to tell you when a date for Harvest is - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi mate sorry for the delay ive got a few bud pics here, again the camera quality isnt very good for close ups, i got a jeweler's loupe yesterday though so ill take a look tomorrow when lights are off. Theres a pic of the vegging ladies also, lemon haze at the back and bolue venom at the front. One of the lemon haze (back left) has been topped already as its growing really fast so i topped at 15". One of the blue venom is a bit of a runt but its still healthy

Im fairly pleased with results so far, i was a bit worried about how slow they are growing but from what i read led lights take a little longer than HPS to flower anyway and take into consideration stress/root damage when being transfered i rekon these will take about 12 weeks in all so not to bad. Ill take your advice on cha-ching and wait a while.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 13, 2011)

Mate when is it best to top the plants the second time? I have only topped one so far but im unsure when to do it again, shall i wait say a week inbetween doing it? Also is it ok to top more than twice? Im just thinking another 3+ weeks of vegging the mutant haze will be really tall.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Hi mate sorry for the delay ive got a few bud pics here, again the camera quality isnt very good for close ups, i got a jeweler's loupe yesterday though so ill take a look tomorrow when lights are off. Theres a pic of the vegging ladies also, lemon haze at the back and bolue venom at the front. One of the lemon haze (back left) has been topped already as its growing really fast so i topped at 15". One of the blue venom is a bit of a runt but its still healthy
> 
> Im fairly pleased with results so far, i was a bit worried about how slow they are growing but from what i read led lights take a little longer than HPS to flower anyway and take into consideration stress/root damage when being transfered i rekon these will take about 12 weeks in all so not to bad. Ill take your advice on cha-ching and wait a while.














All plants are looking very healthy, when the buds are pretty much 50/50 in Orangey Brown, and White hairs then thats when you are approaching the final week/s  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 13, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate when is it best to top the plants the second time? I have only topped one so far but im unsure when to do it again, shall i wait say a week inbetween doing it? Also is it ok to top more than twice? Im just thinking another 3+ weeks of vegging the mutant haze will be really tall.


Wait to top again in about a week...or so the new growth has reached 2" .. I'll try n post some pics, LINKs or video's on how to do this if I can shortly  You can top multiple times.. (no more than 10 - personal advise). Haze plants are renoun for grown tall so if you can train that/those ones, tie the branches down and spread her branches apart to allow more light to penetrate her  and then your be less likely to have any height issues later on  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheers mate, do i start bending them back as they start to streth during flowering? I saw a link you posted for me before that shows you how to do it, tie some string around my buckets and use that to anchor the the piece attatched to the stem to the bucket.

What do you rekon to the size of those colas mate? Do you think my main 2 plants ay yeild well?


----------



## Griffta (Jul 13, 2011)

man i'm sat here smokin my own! its been a long time coming but it feels goooooood!!
i chopped the smallest of my 4 last friday & hung it for 4 days. its spent a few days in & out of jars but been tootin on it for a few days now 
I'll update my journal when I chop the other 3 which I'll do tmrw. they are 24 hrs into a 48 hr dark period.
it was 25grms dry btw


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 13, 2011)

Griffta said:


> man i'm sat here smokin my own! its been a long time coming but it feels goooooood!!
> i chopped the smallest of my 4 last friday & hung it for 4 days. its spent a few days in & out of jars but been tootin on it for a few days now
> I'll update my journal when I chop the other 3 which I'll do tmrw. they are 24 hrs into a 48 hr dark period.
> it was 25grms dry btw




Man thats great, any luck ill be 4 weeks away from doing the same. Is it a nice smoke mate?


----------



## Griffta (Jul 13, 2011)

delicious 
I mean it, some of the nicest shit I've had. cant wait to sample off my 2 best plants


----------



## stelthy (Jul 14, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers mate, do i start bending them back as they start to streth during flowering? I saw a link you posted for me before that shows you how to do it, tie some string around my buckets and use that to anchor the the piece attatched to the stem to the bucket.
> 
> What do you rekon to the size of those colas mate? Do you think my main 2 plants ay yeild well?


Its kinda hard to tell at this stage how big the buds will get, but they are all looking super healthy so fingers crossed they will Flower as well as they've Vegged! in a couple of weeks we'll have a better idea of how big they should get  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 14, 2011)

Also... be very gentle bending the branches, to avoid 'snapping' any branches etc.. you will find that a branch will only bend so far before you risk 'Snap!' however if you bend it well, you should be able to further bend it again upto a week later, but be careful  - STELTHY


----------



## dogie425 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok i am just to page 60 of your thread and plan to read them all but i must say so far i am impressed with the cabinet u built have not seen the finished pics yet but up to what i have read and seen it looks great man prop and + rep for u and stelthy right now prob more to come when i finish the rest


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks dogie man. 

Stealthy mate this freak lemon haze plant(been topped twice already) is 21" high and prob has another 3 weeks to go, how much do you rekon bending the main cola's will reduce the height of the plant? I rekon i could mayve get away with 40-42" at a push as the ladies are fine with the light about 2" from them


----------



## loudpac (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice row, just a few questons which im sure is answered but there are so many pages...
What lights did you use?
How much did this DIY project cost, do I save a substantial amount rather than buying a tent? This leads to my next question did you do this project for science, to save money or for stealth? 
i ask because im on the fence about either just buying one or makign one myself.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi BUDBABY, Just thought I'd let you know ... I have started my next grow  I am growing 2 DWC plants a Cheese and a Royale Haze, I have only just planted the seeds but feel free to stop by and comment now and again  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 19, 2011)

I will mate i promise, im really still at the moment and ive been toking some tosh valley charas and nepali pollen so havent had chance for an update yet. Im going to get some pics done with lights off tomorrow so you can see how the ladies are coming along. PH is dropping again in the 2 front buckets so ill do another bucket change for those tomorrow and add the cha ching

When will the buds start to fatten mate as the hairs are about 50% orange now so hopefully only 2 weeks and bit to go


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 19, 2011)

loudpac said:


> Nice row, just a few questons which im sure is answered but there are so many pages...
> What lights did you use?
> How much did this DIY project cost, do I save a substantial amount rather than buying a tent? This leads to my next question did you do this project for science, to save money or for stealth?
> i ask because im on the fence about either just buying one or makign one myself.




Hi dude

Lights i got from a guy on ebay who custom builds them out of the very best components. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finest-Quality-Custom-Made-LED-Grow-Light-140-Watts-/390331458024?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item5ae19161e8

The project itself cost about £5k so it was expensive but i will save more than that over time as i wont have to buy shitty uk street weed.

As we rent our house they can come and inspect it anytime as long as they give us notice, it hasnt happened in the 9 years i have been here but you never know so stealth was my main reason for going the way i did.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 20, 2011)

A few update pics, this is week 9 of flowering.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I will mate i promise, im really still at the moment and ive been toking some tosh valley charas and nepali pollen so havent had chance for an update yet. Im going to get some pics done with lights off tomorrow so you can see how the ladies are coming along. PH is dropping again in the 2 front buckets so ill do another bucket change for those tomorrow and add the cha ching
> 
> When will the buds start to fatten mate as the hairs are about 50% orange now so hopefully only 2 weeks and bit to go









Hmm...a week or 2 tops, and they should be more or less ready to harvest... The buds do look a bit skinny at the moment, but they do swell up in the last couple of weeks... it maybe just the strain your growing.. What do you plan to do if your not happy with their final size? would you look into *HID lighting*? 

Your *LED* panals have Vegged your ladies very nicely, _I just hope for your wallets sake they will allow your ladies to Flower to the best of their potential.._. 

How do the buds feel...(try not to touch them too much...) are they dense or soft and airy ?? You can use a nuitrient called* ROX* to harden the buds up and add weight etc..

You could always accompany the *LED panals* with *CFL side lighting*... but I would want to keep cost to a minimal, given the ammount you have spent already.. What are your thoughts ? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 20, 2011)

TBH mate ill just stick with these lights now i have paid for them, im sure ill be happy when there done. Griffta did really well with just one of my lights for 4 plants in soil so im hoping they will fatten up nicely. I have plenty of other lower buds also so im hoping they will be a good addition to my yeild.

Not sure why they are skinny though I mean 140 watt veg light veggies 4 big plants easily and well so 140 watt flowerinf over 2 should do alot better. Only time will tell though. The buds look pretty dense to be fair. Im just hoping they fatten the fuck up

If i can get between 12-14oz total off 4 plants when i have my growing perfected ill be happy.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 20, 2011)

Ill get the cha ching added later mate and give it a week then post some more puics so you can advise me on when to flush them out. The little runt plant is still going but its way behind the others

I just dont get why the buds are skinny, the stems are all fat etc and everything is really healthy. Lets hope they fatten up nicely


----------



## stelthy (Jul 20, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> TBH mate ill just stick with these lights now i have paid for them, im sure ill be happy when there done. Griffta did really well with just one of my lights for 4 plants in soil so im hoping they will fatten up nicely. I have plenty of other lower buds also so im hoping they will be a good addition to my yeild.
> 
> Not sure why they are skinny though I mean 140 watt veg light veggies 4 big plants easily and well so 140 watt flowerinf over 2 should do alot better. Only time will tell though. The buds look pretty dense to be fair. Im just hoping they fatten the fuck up
> 
> If i can get between 12-14oz total off 4 plants when i have my growing perfected ill be happy.


If you are happy with the LEDs thats cool.. I haven't seen what Grifta has achieved with his setup yet.. Maybe it'd be worth your while adding a couple of 125W 2500k (Red-Spec) Envirolite CFL's in your Flowering cab only.. that will extend the colour spectrum the plants use for growth in the flowering stage of photosynthesis... This may be a solution that will help you achieve bigger buds from your ladies, Aside from the size of the buds at the moment.. The plants look very healthy indeed!! 

I pulled 9.3 oZ off 2 plants in my DWC cab so I am pretty sure you'll get 12-14 oZ easily... I'd be pushing for 18 oz from 4 plants   ... Still its a learning curve, and the more you grow the better you'll get at it.

Its great we have this site to discuss stuff like this  .. I was wondering do you plan to make hash with your trim/leaves + popcorn buds etc etc ... Its pretty easy to do and we all like a nice bit of Ice Hash  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 20, 2011)

Griffta posted pics of his plants 3-4 pages back mate, i know he got 25g off his runt plant in small soil pots so i think the lights are fine.

The cola's on the plant i topped late are alot bigger than the one i topped early even though they are the same height.

I think what ill do is flower the next four just using led's, ill do a res change every 14 days and hopefully if i dont get any root damage this time when moving them ill have a better idea what the lights can do. Ill also be lollypopping again and tying the main cola's back this time. If after that i still think they need to be a bit bigger ill prb add 250 watts of cfl. Im still hoping these will turn out fine though. I still rekon there is maybe 2-21/2 weeks yet so we can see how they fatten up.

I was going to get some bubble bags mate but i just havent got the cash at the moment, ive dropped on hash wise though as im getting some tosh valley charas, nepalese pollen and nepali first cream sometime next week. Ive tried the charas, very uplifting and visual/trippy, i tried the nepali pollen aswell and its very very strong. In October ill have access to Malana Cream which is meant to be the best hash in the world


----------



## Griffta (Jul 20, 2011)

The lights are good man. I got 4.4 oz off my 4 crammed together plants in a tiny tent. It might not be a record breaking haul but considering it was my first ever go at this and the problems I've had along the way, I'm more than happy. There was no topping or training, and as you can see from the pic with the cider bottles they weren't that tall, so there's def room for improvement. IMO its either the strain or they'll swell, but dont worry about the lights


----------



## Griffta (Jul 20, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I pulled 9.3 oZ off 2 plants in my DWC cab so I am pretty sure you'll get 12-14 oZ easily... I'd be pushing for 18 oz from 4 plants   ... Still its a learning curve, and the more you grow the better you'll get at it.


Amazing - I def cant match that! But your so right about learning as you g(r)o, I'm thinking if I let 2 bush out in lots of space then I'd get more bud off less plants next go.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 21, 2011)

Griffta said:


> The lights are good man. I got 4.4 oz off my 4 crammed together plants in a tiny tent. It might not be a record breaking haul but considering it was my first ever go at this and the problems I've had along the way, I'm more than happy. There was no topping or training, and as you can see from the pic with the cider bottles they weren't that tall, so there's def room for improvement. IMO its either the strain or they'll swell, but dont worry about the lights









Nice looking buds man! Dude they are so frosty  .... Are you using the exact same LED panals as budbaby? do you have LEDs for VEG and flower and are they different bandwidths.. or do you use the same panal for Veg and Flower ? 

I think if you vegged a bit longer and topped each plant a few times...Your overall yield would be so much bigger... Either way though the buds look nice!! What nuits are you using? Have you considered using Co2? 

what was your overall 'Dry Weight' for those 4 babies?

and lastly how much did your LED panals cost..do they have a warrenty etc? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 21, 2011)

Griffta has the same light i have in my flower cabs mate. There £400 for a 140 watt light and i think those babies were vegged and flowered under the same light.

4.4oz is a god yeild mate and just think if you top and veg a bit longer i rekon you can double that which would be over 1.5g per watt


----------



## Griffta (Jul 21, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Nice looking buds man! Dude they are so frosty  .... Are you using the exact same LED panals as budbaby? do you have LEDs for VEG and flower and are they different bandwidths.. or do you use the same panal for Veg and Flower ?
> 
> I think if you vegged a bit longer and topped each plant a few times...Your overall yield would be so much bigger... Either way though the buds look nice!! What nuits are you using? Have you considered using Co2?
> 
> ...


Cheers Stealthy, as BB says I've got one 140w panel which is made by the same guy who made his. I'm using canna nutes and I haven't/wouldn't consider Co2 as I'm just happy to be growing my own & wanna keep it simple at the mo. 

I just weighed it up again now that its properly bone dry & its lost a few grams. I ended up with 114 grams off all 4 girls, so a fraction over 4oz.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 21, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> 4.4oz is a god yeild mate and just think if you top and veg a bit longer i rekon you can double that which would be over 1.5g per watt


Yeah mate! I always told myself to not worry about yield on 1st go but now I know the lights are the shiz and I know what I'm doing a bit more, I'm looking to smash that!
As stealthy says, gonna veg longer (I can afford to now Ive got a 4oz stash!)


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 21, 2011)

Ph is still falling in 2 of the buckets after 24 hours, i think its def because the plants are taking more water than nuites and the ec is going up so im gonna keep adding plain water now until the ph is steady, i know this will mean a lower ec than the guide but the plants are only using that amount anyway.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 21, 2011)

Stealthy mate is it ok to lollipop this freak haze while its in veg? Would just make a bit of room in my cab thats all, i was thinking of just leaving the 8 main cola's on it and trimming the rest. What do you rekon?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate is it ok to lollipop this freak haze while its in veg? Would just make a bit of room in my cab thats all, i was thinking of just leaving the 8 main cola's on it and trimming the rest. What do you rekon?


Hi dude, Yeah... its best to 'Lolli-pop' pop during Veg  How big/tall is she atm? post a pic of the Haze plant before you alter it in any way.. But if you remove branches make sure it is just the lower 4 or 5... Have you topped this one ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate is it ok to lollipop this freak haze while its in veg? Would just make a bit of room in my cab thats all, i was thinking of just leaving the 8 main cola's on it and trimming the rest. What do you rekon?


Hi dude, Yeah... its best to 'Lolli-pop' pop during Veg  How big/tall is she atm? post a pic of the Haze plant before you alter it in any way.. But if you remove branches make sure it is just the lower 4 or 5... - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 22, 2011)

She has been topped 3 times mate and has 8 main cola's. I was just going to remover all the branches barring the main 2. Have a look at the pic and let me know what you think and ill get that done later.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> She has been topped 3 times mate and has 8 main cola's. I was just going to remover all the branches barring the main 2. Have a look at the pic and let me know what you think and ill get that done later.


Hi dude, DON'T cut the branches.. a lot of buds will be in this area., You ve topped for this reason  and by only having 2 main stems instead of 8 will significantly reduce yield - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry mate i mneant to say i was going to remove everything apart from the main 2 stems where the 8 main cola's are attatched to if that makes sense. In other words the plant would be just 8 main cola's. Will this be ok?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Sorry mate i mneant to say i was going to remove everything apart from the main 2 stems where the 8 main cola's are attatched to if that makes sense. In other words the plant would be just 8 main cola's. Will this be ok?


Oh! ... in that case yeah man, thats fine  just dont remove anything that looks like its set to carry any sizable colas  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Mate how do i know when to start flushing them out? I have got a jewelers loupe here 30x, its ok but ive ordered a 60-100x led one off ebay so that should let me get a better look at when to harvest but im unsure as to when to start flushing.

I have lowered the ec's now in the front 2 buckets but the ph is still dropping, im just gopnna keep adding water though as i all i can think thats causing it is the planst taking on more water than nuites.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

You flush for 1 week prior to Harvest with just plain PH balanced water.. The most accurate way to tell when their done is with a Jewlers loupe or a digital USB microscope with a 300x zoom, the 100x will prob work fine though  I have an advice/reference guide on a page in my thread (not sure which page)... and it details pics of Tricomb stages and colour change etc... I think (THINK) lol the best time to Harvest is when 50% of the trichs are Cloudy and 50% are an ambery orange, and the hairs will be mostly orange/red. Your prob right about the plant drinking more water than nuits, either keep adding water or upon water change add 10% less nuits to the RES. ....... Which brings me upto,,,,, When you do your final nuit based water change cut down to about 50% nuit strength and kinda ween the plants off the nuits... then in the last week flush with just PH balanced water, and then LASTLY 48 hours of complete darkness before cutting them down, The darkness makes the plant believe it going to die, and in a last bit to get pollinated, before its life is over the plant will produce another wave of THC/CBD which works out pretty well for all us stoners  Hope that helps man - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> You flush for 1 week prior to Harvest with just plain PH balanced water.. The most accurate way to tell when their done is with a Jewlers loupe or a digital USB microscope with a 300x zoom, the 100x will prob work fine though  I have an advice/reference guide on a page in my thread (not sure which page)... and it details pics of Tricomb stages and colour change etc... I think (THINK) lol the best time to Harvest is when 50% of the trichs are Cloudy and 50% are an ambery orange, and the hairs will be mostly orange/red. Your prob right about the plant drinking more water than nuits, either keep adding water or upon water change add 10% less nuits to the RES. ....... Which brings me upto,,,,, When you do your final nuit based water change cut down to about 50% nuit strength and kinda ween the plants off the nuits... then in the last week flush with just PH balanced water, and then LASTLY 48 hours of complete darkness before cutting them down, The darkness makes the plant believe it going to die, and in a last bit to get pollinated, before its life is over the plant will produce another wave of THC/CBD which works out pretty well for all us stoners  Hope that helps man - STELTHY



Cheers mate. I think ill just keep adding water now to be honest and see how i go.

I was gonna wait until 30% trichs were amber, how do i work out though when there a week from harvest? Is it when most trichs are cloudy but none amber?


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers mate. I think ill just keep adding water now to be honest and see how i go.
> 
> I was gonna wait until 30% trichs were amber, how do i work out though when there a week from harvest? Is it when most trichs are cloudy but none amber?


I'll try n find the guide on my thread and post the pics n info etc up here for ya  Since its not too fresh in my memory... - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok mate thanks for that, im hoping they will be ready the beggining of next week.4

As for the 24 hours of darkness mate im gonna struggle to do that as i think the first 2 plants will be ready before the others.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally found the pic ^ above  This should help ya out man! The 48hr Dark period before Harvest isn't essential but does help with potencey, just bare it in mind for the future  - STELTHY


----------



## pazuzu420 (Jul 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers mate. I think ill just keep adding water now to be honest and see how i go.
> 
> I was gonna wait until 30% trichs were amber, how do i work out though when there a week from harvest? Is it when most trichs are cloudy but none amber?


I ws reading a reputable publication the other day that was saying looking at the trichromes wasn't enough of a factor to tell potency. They said to think of resin like lava as the plant is producing it is pumping out large volumes of resins at high rates then as it slows down it starts to take the cloudy color and ultimately as it has pretty much stopped into amber. It said to watch for multiple signs such as over 50 percent hair change along with 50/50 cloudy to amber ratio, combined with general flowering times of the strain, as well as signs of nitrogen deficiency.

Truely I don't think you can accurately judge when it is going to be a week from harvest unless you've grown out the strain previously under the same conditions. I'm excited already to start my 2nd round of this strain because I already know so so much more about it.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 26, 2011)

I cant see the picture stealthy mate. Also i need to order my fan and filter for my drying tent, shall i just get a low powered 4" ruck and filter to match?

Thanks for the advice pazuzu420.* https://www.rollitup.org/members/pazuzu420-310439.html 
*


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 26, 2011)

Just lollipopped the ladies in the veg cab and thought i would post a pic.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I cant see the picture stealthy mate. Also i need to order my fan and filter for my drying tent, shall i just get a low powered 4" ruck and filter to match?
> 
> Thanks for the advice pazuzu420.* https://www.rollitup.org/members/pazuzu420-310439.html
> *



Hi dude, post a pic of the drying cab and Ill double check those items, they should be fine.. but I'll double check to be on the safe side.. I will post a link to the pic you cant see?  .. or find another similar one  the Lollipopped Veg girls are looking good. 

Does the room smell at all before you open the cab doors? Has the Mrs been ok with ya project so far? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/ovrprF1hA-Y[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/VW6PCgis-04[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/8p0AgMy7jfs[/video]


Here's a few helpful pics n vids, hope they help - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, post a pic of the drying cab and Ill double check those items, they should be fine.. but I'll double check to be on the safe side.. I will post a link to the pic you cant see?  .. or find another similar one  the Lollipopped Veg girls are looking good.
> 
> Does the room smell at all before you open the cab doors? Has the Mrs been ok with ya project so far? - STELTHY




She has been chilling out alot more now mate thank fuck, ive got one ona block in there and if its a hot day you get a very slight wiff now and again bt its nothing that will bring attention, infact i was saying to her last night how pleased i am with odor control

Its a tent im drying in mate, havent got a pic as i havent set it up yet lol been realy busy. Its 120cm wide x 80cm deep x 2mtrs high, ill have 2 x drying nets in there which just fit.

I think the low powered fan will be fine but ill await your confrimation


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> She has been chilling out alot more now mate thank fuck, ive got one ona block in there and if its a hot day you get a very slight wiff now and again bt its nothing that will bring attention, infact i was saying to her last night how pleased i am with odor control
> 
> Its a tent im drying in mate, havent got a pic as i havent set it up yet lol been realy busy. Its 120cm wide x 80cm deep x 2mtrs high, ill have 2 x drying nets in there which just fit.
> 
> I think the low powered fan will be fine but ill await your confrimation


Confirmed  ... Remember to have the fan on real low... cos the buds need to dry as slowly as possible over the course of a week or 2, before Jarring them up ready for curing - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 27, 2011)

Right ill need another speed controller then, i hope i dont get the same problems i got in the veg cab with it being on low power

Here a few update pics Ladies seem to be fattening up a bit, the plant i let veg tall before topping is by far my biggest plant so i can wait to see what my 20" vegged ladies will turn ouot like. In the group shot my biggest plant is right front as you can see and has 4 main cola's, the left front plant seemed fine but hasnt produced much bud

Any idea on what i may yeild off the biggest plant mate?

A couple of the top leaves are beggining to yello a bit so im not sure if this is a sign they may be getting close to finishing.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right ill need another speed controller then, i hope i dont get the same problems i got in the veg cab with it being on low power
> 
> Here a few update pics Ladies seem to be fattening up a bit, the plant i let veg tall before topping is by far my biggest plant so i can wait to see what my 20" vegged ladies will turn ouot like. In the group shot my biggest plant is right front as you can see and has 4 main cola's, the left front plant seemed fine but hasnt produced much bud
> 
> ...









Lookin' good dude, I'd say if you yield over 2.5 oz on your biggest plant you'll have done well for your 1st go... I'll take a guess and say 3.2oZ for that one  the buds should keep swelling for a while, have you got a cheap USB microscope/magnifier... If you zoom into the trics like on the video I posted above and post your findings we should be able to tell how far they are and how long left untill harvest  

Leaves do sometimes go yellow towards the end.. but it could also be a Mg (Magnesium) deficiency or a Nitrogen deficiency.. if only one or 2 leaves have gone yellow and the leaves in question aren't curling up or down.. chances are they're fine and as you say its just cos they're getting ready for harvest.

Looking at the colour of the buds from the pics, they still look like they have at least 2.5 weeks left, but thats where your Jewlers Loupe or a USB scope would come in handy - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 27, 2011)

I think 'FDD2BLK' has a thread called summink like 'Are you ready for Harvest' or something like that you could try and locate that thread and post some pics and give him some info and he should be able to tell you when to chop em'  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok mate thanks, i have a crappy 30x loupe already but ive got a 60-100x led one coming hopefully tomorrow or friday so i will be able to take a better look then and ill post up results. Im fairly pleased so far although i think this is week 10 so they are a little behind but i guess led take a little longer to flower than hps plus they did get root damage whenn transfered.


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 29, 2011)

Stealthy mate whats the best thing i can use to look at my trichomes? I have a 30 x jewelers loupe which isnt powerfull enough, i have this little lef 60-100x thing but its really really hard to use it properly and takes forever to check just one bud.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate whats the best thing i can use to look at my trichomes? I have a 30 x jewelers loupe which isnt powerfull enough, i have this little lef 60-100x thing but its really really hard to use it properly and takes forever to check just one bud.


I just use a powerful magnifying glass I bought from the opticians, I have got this toy gadget thing that zooms upto 400x but its not very steady.. a good quality strong Magnifying glass will do the trick..or a 200+ zoom USB micro-scope cam.. then you can upload your pics to your computer, Zoom in even further if need be, and share your pics on this thread... they are about £100 I think.. I'd love to get one but am a bit strapped at the moment, lol - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant really spare that sort of cash mate, this scope is ok ive had a mess around with it a bit now, can only see a very tiny bit of the bud at a time so ill look into the magnifying glasses.

Some of the trichs are starting to go cloudy now mate, not sure whether to give it say 3-4 more days and start flushing.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 29, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I cant really spare that sort of cash mate, this scope is ok ive had a mess around with it a bit now, can only see a very tiny bit of the bud at a time so ill look into the magnifying glasses.
> 
> Some of the trichs are starting to go cloudy now mate, not sure whether to give it say 3-4 more days and start flushing.


If you aim for 75% Cloudy and about 25% Amber then start your Flush... the time you finish the flush the trichs should be about 50/50 which is spot on  - STELTHY


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Jul 29, 2011)

Griffta said:


> The lights are good man. I got 4.4 oz off my 4 crammed together plants in a tiny tent. It might not be a record breaking haul but considering it was my first ever go at this and the problems I've had along the way, I'm more than happy. There was no topping or training, and as you can see from the pic with the cider bottles they weren't that tall, so there's def room for improvement. IMO its either the strain or they'll swell, but dont worry about the lights


.... Wow those are some FAT crystals. LEDs look to be getting better and better


----------



## BudBaby (Jul 30, 2011)

Fan and filter for the drying tent have been ordered today so i may fit that up tomorrow and take some pics as im not sure where to put the fan and filter?


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 1, 2011)

I had to tie some of the cola's up yesterday as they were bending badly PH is still dropping though and ec is only 1.2 now so i think thats it for nuites now ill keep topping up with water as the ladies dont really seem to be taking in hardly any nuites, im guessing this is the reason my ph is dropping as there taking on to much water.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2011)

How are your Res. temps ?? Mine are climbing due to all this 'Sunny weather' they should be approx 20oC and mine are around 26oC, I may have to invest into a chiller  Kinda expensive though.. Whats your Res. temps like?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not sure mate i havent taken them, ill have to get a thermometre.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 1, 2011)

Stealthy mate this freak haze is now 27" tall!!! Does bending the main cola's greatly reduce height? Do they still stretch after you have bent them as im not sure how it works, i know how to do it from the link you posted me but im just unsure how it works.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 1, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im not sure mate i havent taken them, ill have to get a thermometre.


Yeah thats cool man, Ideally the res. should be 18 oC but the hot weather is making that figure climb significantly  I am using Asda Ice Pack to temporarily lower the temp. But I know what I need to do... And that's buy an 'Aquarium Water Chiller' ....and they retail around the £200.00 mark, you can take a chance with warm res. but if the res. temps aren't kept between 18 and 20 oC then Algae will grow, the roots can go brown and start to rott and the amount of oxegen in the water can decrease!

As far as the Winter months go, I am all sorted with Aquarium heaters to bring the Res. temps UP.....


But.....


In Summer months I really need to bring that temp down.... and I know Ice Packs are only a temporary solution.. I am also looking into insulating both my Res containers, You may find doing this helps you too!

I looked on E-Bay for both Aquarium & Hydroponic Coolers, and so far I have found nothing for less than £200.00 also the ones I have seen move 250 L per hour... and I only have 20 L total, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that someone somewhere makes smaller ones for alot less... But we'll see.

Yeah tying the branches back carefully will help reduce the overall height of the plant but its better to kinda pull the branches apart so they aren't quite as tall and more light can penetrate lower down with a greater intensity, but dont bend them to far.... How much more room do you have after the 27" and the lights at their highest point ??  Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 2, 2011)

I think my res temps are fine mate, i didnt change the buckets for the first 8 weeksm and what came out was crystal clear.

Mate if you get time can you possibly do me a diagram of how you would ties these bitches back, i rekon the the freak haze is gonna be 30" before it goes into flower and im panicing a bit as to how im gonna fit it in without blocking light to the other girls. I was thinking to let it flower for a week or so before bending, what do you rekon?

I rekon the max height i can go it about 44-46".


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 3, 2011)

Stealthy do you get the odd wiff from you cabs when nthe ladies are in late flower? There are 2 ona blocks in there and i really dont think all this heat is helping but you do get the odd wiff, its not mega strong though so im wondering if its the smell from the carbon scrubber?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 3, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy do you get the odd wiff from you cabs when nthe ladies are in late flower? There are 2 ona blocks in there and i really dont think all this heat is helping but you do get the odd wiff, its not mega strong though so im wondering if its the smell from the carbon scrubber?


It could be from the carbon filter...make sure there are Zero air-leaks all around the cab etc... there is something you can do to 1000% get rid of any smells its called an O-Zone Generator ... you can get 'hobby' sized ones and are frequently used in oap homes to get rid of the pissy smells lol  ... the air will smell ad fresh as it would after a rainy thunderstorm.. worth looking into dude, what are your thoughts ? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 4, 2011)

I was looking at those mate but arent they really bad for you? Where would it be fitted? Inside the cabs i take it?

This freak haze is worrying me a bit now, its starting to take over the cabs and wont stop getting bigger, the others grow at alot slower pace but this one is getting taller and wider all the time. I dont really want to tie it up until ive put her into flowering as i need to change the res etc. Im just hoping tying her up will get her under control, she is currently 32"!!!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was looking at those mate but arent they really bad for you? Where would it be fitted? Inside the cabs i take it?
> 
> This freak haze is worrying me a bit now, its starting to take over the cabs and wont stop getting bigger, the others grow at alot slower pace but this one is getting taller and wider all the time. I dont really want to tie it up until ive put her into flowering as i need to change the res etc. Im just hoping tying her up will get her under control, she is currently 32"!!!


"32" and not in Flower yet..... Fuck! it'll get mad BIG maybe almost 60" to 80" tall... will look like a Christmas Tree    still she'll Harvest well  !!! Just train her branches away from the other plants, Can you post pics (Just of the Freak- Haze)  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 5, 2011)

I have got my niece here at the moment mate so ill get some pics done of it later, no matter what ive done to it it just keeps getting bigger and bigger Its not far off as big as my flowering bitches already Im sure ill be fine just panicing a bit for how big it is lol. Its stretching and all sorts.

When the branches are bent mate will they still stretch and if so will the stretch vertically?


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 5, 2011)

A quick pic of the freak haze


----------



## stelthy (Aug 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> A quick pic of the freak haze









Its looking good man.. did you top that one ??  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes mate it has 8 main coals and I've removed everything else, its growing well fast. Say if it gets to 40" will I still be able to let it without it taking over the cab?


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wish I knew someone with an L.E.D. as I would be interested in seeing what kinda photo's I can pull out with such an interesting color of lighting. I use a Nikon D700 to take my photos which is a bit overkill, but alas no Macro lens for ultra closeups. Looking good can't wait to see more.

Oh on the 40 inches, I planned for my plants to double in flower and that was definetly a mistake as I should of counted on them tripling. Ofcourse, strain and enviormental factors always play a role. I'm into the last couple of weeks and have been fighting them out of the light for the last 4 atleast


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 7, 2011)

Stealthy mate where i would i place this ozone generator, inside the cabs or in the room? They have them on ebay with a 1 year warranty for £40!!


----------



## stelthy (Aug 7, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Stealthy mate where i would i place this ozone generator, inside the cabs or in the room? They have them on ebay with a 1 year warranty for £40!!


Its best to just place it in the room, *not* inside your cab/s.. they are linked with Cancer.. (but only if you use it all the time every day and not air your room out etc..) Best thing to do is run it for an hour or so on warmer days when you think the Weed smell is getting a bit strong _(late Flowering)_ and then after you've let it do its job, walk in open your window...and walk straight out again let the room air out for *15-20 mins*, and you'll be fine  

They work really really well I'll try n find a hobby one, and post a pic for ya 

Ive not seem them go for £40 yet but I'll take a look  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 7, 2011)

* MOUNTAIN BREEZE OZONE GENERATOR*

Ozone is the most effective way of removing unwanted odours and bad smell. It works by a process known as oxidisation. Because ozone physically removes organic molecules from the air it is also a great way to kill airborne mould spores.

Ozone creates a positive charge in the air that attracts and neutralizes the smell that may be created by your room. Unlike a carbon filter that requires the air to pass over it; an ozone generator will stop any smell that the charged air meets. Place the generator on a timer in your room or put the unit in-side the out-let for the air hose. Ozone Tests are also available.

The New! Mountain Breeze ozone generator is designed with the average small to medium growing area in mind. _The output is enough to deal with up to a maximum of 4 x 600w HID lighting units (150m3) and has a settable output control level from 10% to 100% (100% 80mg/hr)_. 

The unit is compact can be wall mounted and is made in the UK !!

I've added an E-Bay *LINK* below to this one, (this is one of the best) :-



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOUNTAIN-BREEZE-OZONE-GENERATOR-/330592818518?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4cf8de1556#ht_994wt_905




This one retails for around *£135.00 - £150.00*, my local Hydro store swears by them.. I have more info on O-zone Generators.. I'll skim through my thread and dig it out for ya  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 8, 2011)

Cheers mate. This is the one i was looking at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ozone-Generator-Great-Removing-Hydroponics-Smells-/130545481667?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e651df7c3

They have good feedback. My main concern is that at the moment(when i will most need the generator due to heat) that i have to have the door open to the room the cabs are in 24/7 to keep humidity down, would the generator still work? Im gonna get a couple of decent air freshners tomorrow and put them in the room which should help. To be fair its only when you go in the room the cabs are in you get a bit of a pen and ink, i dont think its that bad but the breadknife is moaning about it so ill have to sort it to keep her happy

I have just checked the trichs on the aldies with my new loupe as the other 2 i got were to fiddly to use, it seems most of the trichs are still clear, This is the start of week 12 and its only meant to be a 8-10 weeker!! How quick do the trichs changer from clear to opaque/amber?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 10, 2011)

I dunno if that one would be powerful enough to deal with that...The one I pictured above my hydro store sells I've held it and had a look etc .. and the build quality is very good and it is very reliable and will clear smells from the whole house not just a hallway etc.. some of them are well expensive but for a hobby sized one like I posted this is about what I'd expect to pay for one.. I'd approach the other one with caution..  its always better to have more power than not enough  

Usually the trich change over 2 - 3 weeks best thing to do is check the trichs every other day until they are the colour your after (60%cloudy/40%amber  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok mate thanks i think ill go for one of those in your link, a bit more than i wanted to pay but if it works it will keep the misses happy

So basically i install it by my cabs and i can leave all doors and windows open for good ventilation and it should kill any smell throught the house? If so thats great

Here is a pic of my drying tent which i have just put up, there seem to be 6 holes in all, 2 at the top, 2 at the back and one on each side as you can see in the pics. The holes have draw strings on them so im guessing thats for tying them closed when not in use. Im not sure though where is the best place for my fan and filter, im guessing ill have to hang the filter or something. Any ideas mate??


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 13, 2011)

Stealthy mate do i have to hang the fan for thins drying tent, im trying to just work out where im gonna put the fan and filter. There is a rack thing that came with the tent i can use for the filter so im thinking now just how do the fan. Do i close all other vent holes in the tent except for the one on the bottom im gonna attatch the ducting to?


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to supercrop the freak plant as it was just getting to much for the the other plants, i cant post a pic as the wife is away for the week and has taken the camera. Everything went well though and i did all 8 main colas

I have had to take my tent down as it was making the room very humid, i think ive also figured out how to do the fan and filter. Ill just connect the fan directly to the filter which has its own rack with a fast clamp and then use the 2 x side vents as passive intake. I figure with the ozone generator it will be fine


----------



## stelthy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi dude, sorry I've been busy modding my cab for the past week or so lol  I'll have a catch up n reply to your posts this evening along with a frosty beer  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got my ozone generator mate, 140 quid delivered so not to bad. I phoned the guy i got it off and he said not to adjust it as people who have been cranking it right up have been burning them out. I have all doors and windows of grow room open and im giving it a blast now. It is ok to use with the door open isnt it mate as you said i need plenty of air flow.

Some of ahe trichs are finally going orange So hopefully a week on saturday at the latest ill be able to crop


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 18, 2011)

Mate i think my plantsmay have hermied, i thought the growth looked a bit weird but i just figured they were big buds, i told a good trusted friend and he spotted what he though may have been seeds. I broke a little tiny bit of bud off where he thought there was a seed. I crushed it in my fingers and it doesnt smell like bud it just smells fresh like a seed would and i looked at it under the microscope and i think its a very fresh soft green seed casing

Not sure what to do as i was gonna crop them a week on saturday, i may do it early i dont know. If there is a problem its the runt plant as there is hardly any bud on it and it just doesnt look right, i cant see any seeds on it though.

If only i had a camera!!!!


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive just been watching a video abouthermies and the guy said if the buds foxtail thats a sign of stress, mine have mega foxtailed and they have been like that for weeks.Im gonna have a good check on them tomorrow and i think ill remove the runt fucked up plant. Looks like one of the buds is dying on it anyway


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just got my ozone generator mate, 140 quid delivered so not to bad. I phoned the guy i got it off and he said not to adjust it as people who have been cranking it right up have been burning them out. I have all doors and windows of grow room open and im giving it a blast now. It is ok to use with the door open isnt it mate as you said i need plenty of air flow.
> 
> Some of ahe trichs are finally going orange So hopefully a week on saturday at the latest ill be able to crop


Its best to use it with all the windows and doors *shut* in the room yours cab/s are in then once the smell has gone.. quickly enter the room... open the windows and then air out the room & rest of the house as normal.. you can put the O-Zone generator on a timer and then just air out the room/house when you feel like it but remember to air out the room every 3-4 hours at least (whilst its working).. then you should have no probs and no smell  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Mate i think my plantsmay have hermied, i thought the growth looked a bit weird but i just figured they were big buds, i told a good trusted friend and he spotted what he though may have been seeds. I broke a little tiny bit of bud off where he thought there was a seed. I crushed it in my fingers and it doesnt smell like bud it just smells fresh like a seed would and i looked at it under the microscope and i think its a very fresh soft green seed casing
> 
> Not sure what to do as i was gonna crop them a week on saturday, i may do it early i dont know. If there is a problem its the runt plant as there is hardly any bud on it and it just doesnt look right, i cant see any seeds on it though.
> 
> If only i had a camera!!!!


If there is a chance that plant is either a Hermie or Male remove it at once..other wise it could 'turn' your other Ladies.. remove it with super care and dont shake the plant/s at all.. you could still make a small batch of Hash with it though! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just been watching a video abouthermies and the guy said if the buds foxtail thats a sign of stress, mine have mega foxtailed and they have been like that for weeks.Im gonna have a good check on them tomorrow and i think ill remove the runt fucked up plant. Looks like one of the buds is dying on it anyway


You can still smoke fox-tailed bud.. it looks weird (kinda platted) but tastes and hits just fine  alternativly use it for Hash Making.... Making Hash is both fun and rewarding and pretty simple to do !  But the main thing to do is get rid of Herm/Male plants asap!

Sorry its been a while since I have messaged back... I have been in hospital with a broken wrist.. I fell off my longboard and snapped it  but using my computer is good excercise for my fingers etc.. so I will be on RIU alot more often now lol - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the main hermied plant is my best plant I took a small popcorn bud last night to test in a minute, i looked at it this morning and its def got a very small seed in it

I think i may just leave them all for now and crop on Tuesday as there 13 weeks in flower today so cant be far off. I think the big plannt hermied through stress of the ph keep dropping. Im flushing it at the moment and its still dropping!!! I cant do alot till tomorrow though as ive done my back in big time so need to wait for help off the breadknife tomorrow

To be fair im a little pissed off about it but its my first grow and thinking back now i had the light timer on wrong for the first 2 weeks plus all the root damage. Ill hope there is just a few seeds in it i can pick out. Also they look very young seeds so im hoping it only just hermied so shouldnt be to bad.

I like the idea of the hash but i just cant afford the bubble bags at the moment, the ozone generator used up the last of my spare cash.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Just checked the trichs and a fair few are amber now so i think tuesday will be a good time to crop.

What sort of temp/humidity do you suggest drying at mate? Im in no rush doing it to be honest i just want the properly dried.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think the main hermied plant is my best plant I took a small popcorn bud last night to test in a minute, i looked at it this morning and its def got a very small seed in it
> 
> I think i may just leave them all for now and crop on Tuesday as there 13 weeks in flower today so cant be far off. I think the big plannt hermied through stress of the ph keep dropping. Im flushing it at the moment and its still dropping!!! I cant do alot till tomorrow though as ive done my back in big time so need to wait for help off the breadknife tomorrow
> 
> ...


Yeah if you leave them this time, you should be ok.. you may have to pick the seeds out before you smoke it but I've been there before and its not so bad  Yeah the O-Zone generator was expensive but at least you have it now  I'll post you a link of the 'Pollenator' Hash making machine that I use,,, its perfect for making hash and litterally takes less than 20 mins to do.. 

Also save ALL of your trim etc minus the twigs n branches etc etc.. You can put the trim in gypo Asda bags and freeze them until you want to make the hash !!  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just checked the trichs and a fair few are amber now so i think tuesday will be a good time to crop.
> 
> What sort of temp/humidity do you suggest drying at mate? Im in no rush doing it to be honest i just want the properly dried.


The key to drying is 'Do it as slowly as possible' set then fan real low.. and try and keep to room temp so... Approx. 22oC - 26oC dry for 4 days to a week, then jar the buds up and begin the cure.. I'll track down some helpful vids and post em' for ya shortly  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi dude, here's a LINK to a helpful thread on 'drying' and 'curing' :-



https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/333138-final-stage-harvesting-curing-mzjill.html



I will upload some vids shortly...


[video]http://youtu.be/lDEmp7iiLp0[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/8p0AgMy7jfs[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/YrBQvEnVhzc[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/9guYGsuFqkc[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/iO1-bPHpue8[/video] 

[video]http://youtu.be/er2Giw26ZUo[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/VW6PCgis-04[/video]



Below I have added an awesome video on how to cure etc (very helpful!)


[video]http://youtu.be/o3tqnh6a-1g[/video]


I hope you find the above videos helpful  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheers for all that dude and thanks for all your help in getting me this far i really appreciate it.

I have finally managed to get a few pics. Do you still think ill get 3oz+ off the main front right plant? Colas are looking big and fat on those now and there hard

As you can see i have mega fixtailing on all buds, not sure if this is bad or not as different people say different things about it.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 22, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Cheers for all that dude and thanks for all your help in getting me this far i really appreciate it.
> 
> I have finally managed to get a few pics. Do you still think ill get 3oz+ off the main front right plant? Colas are looking big and fat on those now and there hard
> 
> As you can see i have mega fixtailing on all buds, not sure if this is bad or not as different people say different things about it.


Hi dude, No probs man! its kinda hard to tell what weight you'll pull but it looks like you will still have a nice quantity of bud when you have Harvested.. foxtailed buds do shrink a fair bit but providing you dry them all evenly and very slowly over a week or 2 and cure them as shown in the vids.. you should still have a batch of nice flavorsome buds.. only time will tell when it comes to dry weight though!

How long until you chop 'em now ??

I was going to saywould you be interested in installing a UV-B setup in your flowering cab ? this if used correctly will make your plants OD on THC output    I am doing that just now... check out my thread as I've gone into some detail on this  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 22, 2011)

Im gonna chop them tomorrow mate, i think im gonna get me a bubble hash machine Is it the bubbletaor you use mate?

Im gonna crop them 1 branch at a time and trim them keep the main branches together for the first few days hopefully making the drying process slower. 

That lamp sounds interesting. it would mean though i would have to grow all the same strain so they finish at the same time. Ill take a look at your thread mate. 

I think next grow im gonna try some calli connection larry og kush and another 8 week strain, not sure which one yet though. Id love to try there bubba kush but i dont thin its a good yeilder.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 22, 2011)

Do I have to dry the trim before I freeze it mate? I also take it I only keep the leaves with frosting on them?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im gonna chop them tomorrow mate, i think im gonna get me a bubble hash machine Is it the bubbletaor you use mate?
> 
> Im gonna crop them 1 branch at a time and trim them keep the main branches together for the first few days hopefully making the drying process slower.
> 
> ...



Before you cut them here's a LINK to FDD2BLK's thread.. he will be able to tell you 100% for sure if your plants are ready yet!  :-



https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants.html



I think the Hash-Machine was called either a Bubbleton, Bubbleator, or Pollenator.. I got it off E-Bay for around £120.. I'll take a look n see if I can find one for ya  ..

Yeah UV-B is defo worth looking into!!  Kush is getting great reviews everywhere.. I tried some great stuff yesterday.. it was either Lemon Skunk, or Lemon Haze... but man it was well tasty and so so potent.. it made for a real tasty euphoric night-cap  from what I can make out most Kush appears to be quite small as far as yields go.. but I may be wrong?!! But its defo worth growing some as the stuffs really tasty


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Do I have to dry the trim before I freeze it mate? I also take it I only keep the leaves with frosting on them?


Nah man, you can just trim the plant, and put the trim straight into a carrier bag and freeze it.. no need to dry it etc.. the Ice will help the THC glands separate from the leaves too so extracting the goodness will be even easier 











You can go to Wilkinsons/ local beer/cider brewing shops to get the above buckets to drain your THC juice in..











The above Hash was collected from just 2 plants, so you should get at least double what I made, you can either make several different grades or you can use a high grade ie 220 mc as your bag to remove all the crap... and then just use a 38 or 20 micron bag to catch all the good stuff.. personal choice really  Hope that helps! I look forward to seeing some of you Harvest pics  

You can use every single green leaf on your plants .. (No waste)  this is great for 2 reasons.. (1) More THC = more Hash! and (2) When you come to dispose of the sludgey after math alot of the smell will be gone too! So getting rid of the leftover material is easier.. You can also use the branches/stems to but be sure to cut them down real small so they wont tear the Micron Bags 

Heres a great video on how to make Hash with the Legendary Jorge Cervantes:-



[video]http://youtu.be/VIOIHnFUckQ[/video]



Below is a LINK to the same Hash Maker I use 'Pollenator' :-



[video]http://youtu.be/Iszi3u6qjc4[/video]


Hope that helps dude  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for that mate i appreciate it. I think the macine itself just comes with a 220 bag for the crap and a 70 for the hash so ill get a 38 aswell then ill just mix the 2 together or can i do it all with the 38?

Harvest went ok, took about 5 hours!!! Runt plant at the back smelled funny and some of it was rotted, i should never have put it at the back as i could really see it or get to it. The other plant at the back hermied, it seemed like it had some seeds sacks but they were made of bud if that makes sense. The front 2 seemed ok though, some of the lower growth was a bit hermie but still smokeable. I rekon ive got 6oz and i rekon i got 3-4 off the main bog plant. Anyway i have about 800g of trim, some of it is stalks though so do i have to remove them or can i just bung it all in the machine?

I have just transfered the other 4 ladies onto flower, not sure what CANNA are doing as they have changed there grow guide now and tell you to add veg nuites for 3 weeks of flower? I have just gone straight to the stage with flowering nuites though so i hope its ok. I have high hopes for these ladies as they are about 30" tall already for the 2 haze plants and the indica are about 25" and 20".

Im going tom order some more seeds now, they have reserva privada og kush 18 in stock so im getting 3 of those and not sure what else im getting yet.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 24, 2011)

Just ordered my machine £155 and that includes a 220 bag for the machine, a 220 bag for all the crap and a 70 and 38 crystal bag. That will do me ill just mix them all up anyway


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks for that mate i appreciate it. I think the macine itself just comes with a 220 bag for the crap and a 70 for the hash so ill get a 38 aswell then ill just mix the 2 together or can i do it all with the 38?
> 
> Harvest went ok, took about 5 hours!!! Runt plant at the back smelled funny and some of it was rotted, i should never have put it at the back as i could really see it or get to it. The other plant at the back hermied, it seemed like it had some seeds sacks but they were made of bud if that makes sense. The front 2 seemed ok though, some of the lower growth was a bit hermie but still smokeable. I rekon ive got 6oz and i rekon i got 3-4 off the main bog plant. Anyway i have about 800g of trim, some of it is stalks though so do i have to remove them or can i just bung it all in the machine?
> 
> ...


You can use the 220 to get rid of the crap and then use as many bags as you wish to have grades if your not fussed you could just have a 38 mc bag catch pretty much everything... it doesnt really matter but its personal choice how many grades you choose to use.

Rotten buds... that sucks man !! Still at least it was only the runt.. Hermy buds not so bad.. it is a grooling task getting rid of all the seeds but after thats done the bud is a good as normal  Have you got any pics of Harvest etc ??

The Pollentor company advises you just use the leaves and trim in the Micron sacks so as not to tear them... I put the smaller braches in if they are bendy and I cut them down alot as well... 

Whilst cutting your ladies down did you use Scissors?? If so I presume you may have collected some 'Scissor Hash' prob only a joints worth but its tasty and will get you as high as fuck! 

I was un-aware of this change to CANNA's grow guide... I will check that out shortly. I think the old skool way will work fine as its what I've been doing the whole time and I've never had any problems...I wonder what bought on the change?! 

I'll look forward to watching you do the KUSH strains... I may well do a KUSH next time around  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a pipe of scissor hash last night mate, I was high as a kite Im not sure there seeds in this bud mate as i say they look like seed sacks a little bit but there made of bud if you get me, ill get some pics taken tomorrow and show you what i mean. There alot lighter than my pukka buds and just look weird. I have found though that any buds off my bigger 2 plants that were higher than the 2 problem runts at the back were fine, its only as you went down the plant a bit that the funny looking ones appeared.

The grow guide is alot more complicated imo mate thats why i missed the 2-3 weeks of veg phase 2 out and went straight onto flowering. It doesnt let you do custom water hardness now either its only hard or soft. I only took ec up to 2 so ill see how it goes.

If your wanting to try a kush strain mate you should get some reserva privada OG 18 while places still have them. Yeilds well and is meant to be dank!!

Im also trying some reseva privada RKS (really killer skunk) Ive ordered those today aswell as my hash machine. Cant wait to start smoking and reap some of this invesment back


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 24, 2011)

One of my blue venom plants has gone a little droopy, im wondering if its maybe slight root damage, i say this but me and the wife were very carefull. Hopefully it will pick back up and ill keep an eye on here incase i have any hermie problems. If it is root damage it can only be very minor but it does look the same as the other damaged plants before. The other 3 are fine though and look very healthy


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh .... I almost forgot to say... you can still make hash out of any mouldy buds etc that you have.. so the plants buds won't be wasted  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Oh .... I almost forgot to say... you can still make hash out of any mouldy buds etc that you have.. so the plants buds won't be wasted  - STELTHY


I have about 770g of trim so hopefully ill have plenty of hash

Im gutted about damaging this blue venom, the air curtains get caught in the roots you see and its hard to untangle them. I could do with some sort of very fine mesh false bottom in my buckets to sit the ari curtains under.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 25, 2011)

I was gonna ask mate do you reuse your clay balls or use new ones everytime? There only 15 quid a sack so im not fussed either way.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 25, 2011)

I forgot to do pics when harvesting mate sorry but ive got a couple of pics here of some of my bud. There not the best quality, this camera seems crap and out of focus when you zoom in, its 5million pixels i just dont know whats wrong with it.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 26, 2011)

My hash machine has arrived so il be getting on that later My seeds have come also so i think ill get those started next week so i can veg the ladies nice and big again


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive just ordered a pollen press also It was only 20 quid on ebay and looks ok. You fill it up, twist the handles tight then leave overnight and you have a solid piece of hash


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I was gonna ask mate do you reuse your clay balls or use new ones everytime? There only 15 quid a sack so im not fussed either way.


I use new ones every time  as you say they're well cheap so its no biggy get new ones each time  - STELTHY ?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive just ordered a pollen press also It was only 20 quid on ebay and looks ok. You fill it up, twist the handles tight then leave overnight and you have a solid piece of hash


After you collected the THC etc... twist the ends to press it......then put it in the freezer.. It will make it easier to get out the next time ya wanna use it  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> After you collected the THC etc... twist the ends to press it......then put it in the freezer.. It will make it easier to get out the next time ya wanna use it  - STELTHY


Im drying it for 48 hours mate then ill bang it in the freezer. I did 2 runs with the same trim(250g) and i rekon i got about 4-5g of 70 micron and about 2g of 38.

Man its really really strong. I did a dube of the 70 micron last night and put just a normal joints worth in it and it took my head off, too strong if anything lol i didint know what i was doing for a couple of hours lol.

I hope this is a good sign for my weed being pokey too


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 27, 2011)

Also mate i couldnt get the bags spotless again, i scrubbed them but there are still resin stains on them, is this normal?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Also mate i couldnt get the bags spotless again, i scrubbed them but there are still resin stains on them, is this normal?


Yeah thats pretty normal  Mine are covered in a range of green stained colours etc.. its because the grades are so fine it makes them harder to clean .. but they still work fine next time around  Yeah home made ICE HASH is the best ... I love it !! ... Did you take any pics ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

I just thought I'd show ya what I've been up too.. I have installed *2x 125W CFL Side-Lights* as well as the *UV-B Tube*, so I will almost be running a '*Full-Spectrum*' _Grow-Room_, I am also on the prowl for a *150 Red KESSIL LED* to cover the* ULTRA RED* end of the Spectrum then I should be utilizing *100% full spectrum* Minus *UV-C* and *Infra-Red* - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats looking awsome matey. Once i have got a grow or two ubnder my belt i may start adding things to my cabs

My bud is now dry, im shocked to be honest, i thought i had 6-7 oz but with all stalks removed and dry i got 13oz!!!!!!!!

My main big plant yeilded 71/2 oz the amount of lower buds on it was awsome and its making me think i should have my lights a tad higher as they seem to have awsome penetration. To say im over the moon is an understatement. 1 plant was all rotten so i got nothing off that and i rekon i only got about an oz off the hermied plant and chucked the rest. 

I rekon if i can get 4 ladies vegged to 20-25" all the way through flower without any problems i can get 20oz+.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 28, 2011)

Its a cracking smoke aswell mate, ill try and do a bit of a smoke report tomorrow because i smoked loads of ice hash yesterday and can still feel that a bit lol.

Im really excited right now, even if my damaged plant doesnt pick up these haze are twice the size of my biggest plant last time when i put that into flower so i rekon i could push 18 oz with 3 plants perhaps more i dont know.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats great news man !! Nice yield  Yeah be cool to get you set-up with a UV-B in your Flowering Cab  How tall was your Huge Haze plant when you put it into Flower? only I am doing a Royal-Haze and am interested to know how much she's expected to stretch ..?!! Get some pics up man I wanna see some of your drying buds  I'll be ready at my REP! Button  when do you plan to start the Cure? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 28, 2011)

My freak haze after i supercropped it and left it some more was 28" and so was my other haze, my blue venom was 20". Im gonna give this fucked up one a few more days and if it doesnt pick up dramatically im gonna take her down. The other 3 all look mega healthy

I rekon the buds are ready to start curing now but i cant get any jars until Tuesday so im just gonna leave them in the tent with the fan on very low. Ill start my new seeds on Wednesday

I really need to get a new camera mate as the one we have is useless, i cant get closeups or anything decent. Its on my to get list though.

I really cant believe how much that big plant yeilded mate im chuffed ot bits, the main cola's were only about 1/2 oz each and i ended up with 5 of those but it was the other growth that astounded me there was tonbs of it. I def think for bigger main cola's i need the lights higher.


----------



## BudBaby (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Richard good to hear form you. I was planning on getting intouch as i still have your email. 

To be fair i had a ton of problems and made a ton of mistakes on this grow so im really really happy with what i got. I will say though that i think i had the lights to close to the canopy which seemed to give me most of my yeild from lower buds. It does show how well they penetrate though. I think im gonna raise them a little this time though and try and focus the growth on the main cola's

Im glad you have got a website now although im unsure on the rules. Maybe check out the LED users unite thread in indoor growing and ask in there. Everyone seems to mention different brands though.

I need to sort out a decent camera for this grow im doing now as my pictures have been poor to say the least.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 29, 2011)

Plant Photonics said:


> Hi Budbaby
> Nice grow journal! I am Richard, the guy who made your lights for you. I have been keeping an eye on your journal to see how you did, really good result, especially for your first go!
> Now you can get your revenge on all the people on other forums who said you were wasting your time, you had been ripped off etc.!
> Do you realise that at 20 ounces you would have exactly 2 grams/watt which is as far as I know a record for a led light.
> ...









*BLOOM BOOSTER*






Hi Richard, I'am* STELTHY*, I have been helping *Budbaby* on his journey, the *LED's* have been great (That you made)  Can I ask... Could you make a _KESSIL H150 Extreme Red _*'Replica'* or an *upgraded version* for less than *£200.00 postage inc* ?? I am after the *high red end of the spectrum producing the highest sharpest RED Nm reading.. *

So I should have a *full spectrum* for my plants.. *Kessil* are very expensive for what they are.. and it'd be cool to see what you can do (_if possible_)  the one thing I do need is the *LED panel to be less than 4" cubed as I have not a lot of space left*. I heard you can have *60 degree LED Chips.*. and the higher watt the _LED chip the better ie/*3W *or *5W etc*._.

Please *PM* me, and include a* LINK *in the *PM* of your site I'd love to check out what you've done and the difference your lights make, *+REP!* for sorting out Budbaby with his lights he/I are very pleased with them..

Also do you do an *LED with UV-B at all *?? Many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## samld1984 (Aug 31, 2011)

have you heard of osram dragon plus leds? seen some crazy good results from them and want to get a panel with them but theres only 1 manufacturer so far. would you be able to build a custom one ?


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Richard sorry ive havent been on in a few days but my back has gone again so im not up to much other than smoking lol

The bud seems to taste better everyday and thats just the stuff i have in my tin, the cheese is def there and although you taste a little blueberry i think a good 4+ weeks of curing will help alot. The buzz is also very nice, i think i could have left them another week but my other veggin ladies were getting to big so they had to come down. Still though a very nice buzz to head and body but leaning more towards a head buzz.

The ladies currently in flower have had 1 week so far and ill get some pics taken with the breadknifes crappy camera later so you can have a look. My freak haze plant has a thicker stem now than my best finished plant that i cropped Light are due on at 3.30 so ill get some lights off pics done in about an hour or so and get them posted up for you.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 1, 2011)

A few pics as promised, i didnt manage to catch lights out and you will have to excuse the quality of the group shot its just to give you an idea. As you can see the freak supercropped haze plant is touching the light now so im about to tie her back to try and keep an even canopy. Im hoping if i tie the two haze at the back right down the 2 indicas at the front will catch them up when they start to stretch like mad and i will get an even canopy.

As you can see the damages plant front left is starting to pick up


----------



## samld1984 (Sep 1, 2011)

Plant Photonics said:


> Hi Samld1984
> 
> The leds I am using are actually alot better/brighter than the Osrams.
> My red - 130lm @700mA
> ...


hi m8, thanks for the reply

interesting, are you sure you looked at the right osrams? I know there older chips are nowhere near as good ( I believe ones used in the haight solid lights are from chips designed for car head lamps).

from what I've read the new osram golden dragon plus leds have been designed for horticulture and are much better/more efficient. I seem to remember reading 110lm at 350mA but can't seem to find that page now.

the actual chip I've been looking at is this http://uk.mouser.com/ProductDetail/OSRAM-Opto-Semiconductors/LH-W5AM-1T3T-1-L-Z/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsK5VZR9vO1qGUagR5e4J3H
and they rate the luminous flux/radiant flux at 320mW

I'm really clueless when it comes to this stuff to be honest so I'm obviously not questioning your expertise/knowledge on the subject or your product. Im in the market for a new led light and yours is top of the list, apart from me building my own/having one custom built with these diodes.

I found out about them from a guy on another forum who built his own light with them and hes had very impresive results. I only mention it because he has a theory that sounds very similar to yours about light penetration. which is that intensity can't really penetrate and its all about lens angle and diode spacing (ie wide diode spacing and wide lens angle meaning light hitting plants from lots of side angles) and I know this goes against what most people/manufacturers say.

anyway sorry to derail your thread budbaby, been following your grow whilst researching leds but haven't posted sorry. Awsome grow despite the problems along the way and great to hear you got some quality smoke 
with a problem free crop I can't imagine what those lights will do 

keep up the good work, peace


----------



## samld1984 (Sep 1, 2011)

hi

the 660 nm red is 720-LHW5AM1T3T1LZ , they have other colours too and I think theres versions with different lens angles (80 and 150) these are 170. but was told these ones are very easy to work with in terms of soldering, the other ones might be brighter/more efficient though.

edit ( not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums but if you google 175 watt diy osram led, you'll find the guy who's currently using them, he has alot of info in his thread )


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive got another 4 seeds in the prop now  2 x RKS and 2 x OG 18

I have a fairly even canopy at the back now i have tied down the freak some more, it doesnt matter what you do to her, she wont slow down growing lol I think i have it sorted now though so ill post some pics tomorrow. My plan is to let the other haze stretch a bit which its starting to do then tie that down to the level of the freak haze. 

The blue venom are both looking great now despite the state the damaged one was in Ill let then stretch a fair bit before i tie them down to try and create an even a canopy as possible Im hoping ill have enough room to leave a fairly big gap between the canopy and the lights to see if that concentrates the light on the main colas a bit more.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 4, 2011)

A few update pics of the girls with the lights off barring one as i ran out of time before they came on As you can see even the damaged plant ive had to trim looks really healthy again now Im having a few ph problems with one of the blue venoms, it keeps dropping so i have lowered EC to about half strength for a bit see if it helps. If it doesnt i think ill flush her out for a day or two see if there is any salt build up.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 5, 2011)

I have ordered some silicone ph up just for emergancies. Its meant to be better for the plants than the normal stuff.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 5, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have ordered some silicone ph up just for emergancies. Its meant to be better for the plants than the normal stuff.


Do you add Silicone PH Up instead of just tap water ?? I've seen/heard of it... Just not had any experience with it yet, let me know how you find it - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you just add the silicone which is very high in ph to some water then add to the bucket. I chose this because from what the add said this isnt bad for the plabnts and will make them stronger and help them yeild more


----------



## samld1984 (Sep 5, 2011)

> *Do you add Silicone PH Up instead of just tap water ?? I've seen/heard of it... Just not had any experience with it yet, let me know how you find it - STELTHY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *I think you just add the silicone which is very high in ph to some water then add to the bucket. I chose this because from what the add said this isnt bad for the plabnts and will make them stronger and help them yeild more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of silicone ph up but I've used liquid silicone in hydro feed before and I'm guessing its the same thing as it does raise the ph a little. I'd highly recommend it, it strengthens cell walls making plants visibly healthier and stalks thicker/stronger and also helps aid the the plant in uptake of nutrients. I've never had pest problems but I've read stories of people battling mites and stuff for months/years until they finaly starting using this stuff.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been having a look at Advanced Nutrients range as it intringues me as to whether or not there hype or actually better products.

I was having a browse and there prices are very expensive but i have found a place that if you buy 10ltrs at a time the prices are much much better. There Connoisser flower feed for instance it £60 per ltr which i wouldnt pay but if you take 10 ltrs its £240 which still expensive makes it more in my price range.

It would mean a big outlay but 5ltrs of canna stuff has done me right for 2 1/2 grows so far and ive still got about 2.5ltrs of each left. I wouldnt use there full range as it just costs to much but i was thinking there Connoisser for flowering with Dr Hornbys Big Bud and and Overdrive plus Cha-Ching and the PK i am already using. I would use B52 throughout and veg with Sensi Grow A + B. I would use Sensi Zym to break down my dead roots and Voodoo Juice as a root stimulant. Im gonna work it all out later and see what the equivelant amount of Canna would cost me and if there isnt much in it i may got for it in the future.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 9, 2011)

I have worked it out and it would cost me an extra £200 to use AN, for that though i would be getting more than i would with Canna.

I would use:

Sensi Grow A+B for veg
Sensi Zym for dead roots
Voodoo Juice for root stimulace
B52 throughout for better nute uptake
Connoisseur for flowering
Bud Blood
Big Bud
PK 4/10
Overdrive

I think the overdrive is for extra resin production mainly so i could possibly leave that and use my cha-ching, if i can there will only be £60 difference than using Canna I rekon i could still use Canna Start to get them going then switch them on to Sensi Grow.

This wouldnt be for a while yet as the misses is panicing a bit at the thought of me having tons of smoke in the house so i have promised to make the grow i have in the veg cabs now my last until ive smoked a fair bit of what ive got. If i do this she said i can continue doing it for as long as i want as long as its not going 24/7. I think its a fair compromise plus ive got a ton of weed to smoke


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the plant that nearly died is a hermie, i cant get a decent close up photo but it looks like some pistals and some ball sacks. Im not sure whether to leave it another couple of days to be certain? How long do i have before it would start to mess my other girls up?


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 11, 2011)

I had another check and it was def hermie so i removed it, i just hope i removed it in time, ive had a quick look and they def have balls but i could only see one pollen sack that had fanned open, i know this is plenty to ruin my other 3 ladies but im hoping i have got away with it.

Ive had a good look at the other girls and they all seem fine, no balls in site. How long would it take them to hermie stealthy mate do you know?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have been having a look at Advanced Nutrients range as it intringues me as to whether or not there hype or actually better products.
> 
> I was having a browse and there prices are very expensive but i have found a place that if you buy 10ltrs at a time the prices are much much better. There Connoisser flower feed for instance it £60 per ltr which i wouldnt pay but if you take 10 ltrs its £240 which still expensive makes it more in my price range.
> 
> It would mean a big outlay but 5ltrs of canna stuff has done me right for 2 1/2 grows so far and ive still got about 2.5ltrs of each left. I wouldnt use there full range as it just costs to much but i was thinking there Connoisser for flowering with Dr Hornbys Big Bud and and Overdrive plus Cha-Ching and the PK i am already using. I would use B52 throughout and veg with Sensi Grow A + B. I would use Sensi Zym to break down my dead roots and Voodoo Juice as a root stimulant. Im gonna work it all out later and see what the equivelant amount of Canna would cost me and if there isnt much in it i may got for it in the future.


Hi dude, interesting topic  .. Advanced nuits do go OTT on advertising, But! alot of their products are pretty good. However in saying that, I/we are using CANNA at the moment, but I am most likely to change to 'Dutch Pro' when all my Canna nuits are used up. With 'Dutch-Pro' you need fewer bottle and the stuff is like steroids fo plants lol  my mate uses it in his Cab and the buds are beautiful  

It would be interesting to see how much each of these cost when bought in bulk so's to speak  I look forward to seeing your results - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think the plant that nearly died is a hermie, i cant get a decent close up photo but it looks like some pistals and some ball sacks. Im not sure whether to leave it another couple of days to be certain? How long do i have before it would start to mess my other girls up?



Its kinda hard to tell without a pic  but 'not-long' is a pretty accurate answer  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I had another check and it was def hermie so i removed it, i just hope i removed it in time, ive had a quick look and they def have balls but i could only see one pollen sack that had fanned open, i know this is plenty to ruin my other 3 ladies but im hoping i have got away with it.
> 
> Ive had a good look at the other girls and they all seem fine, no balls in site. How long would it take them to hermie stealthy mate do you know?


So long as you don't/haven't shook the Hermie to much or brushed it hard against the other girls, you should be ok  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

What are your thoughts on using 'DUTCH-PRO' as your next line of nuitrients ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 12, 2011)

Dutch Pro sound good mate i may look into them myself. I asked some advice in the hydrponics forum and they say im going over the top with the AN nutes i planned on using.

I like the idea of less bottles with dutch pro though Canna seem ok but im sure my ph problems are due to nute build up in the clay balls so im keeping the res below them now.

Here is a couple of pics, The freak haze has been tied down 4-5 times already and is caining nuites like mad, id say 3-4 ltrs a day already.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 12, 2011)

Just checked out the Dutch Pro mate and im game for trying them i think. There Explode product is more expensive than Canna Boost but your still saving loads as there other nutes are reasonable and there are less extras to have to buy.

Would you just use the Grow, Bloom and Explode mate? Would there be any need for PK with these?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Just checked out the Dutch Pro mate and im game for trying them i think. There Explode product is more expensive than Canna Boost but your still saving loads as there other nutes are reasonable and there are less extras to have to buy.
> 
> Would you just use the Grow, Bloom and Explode mate? Would there be any need for PK with these?


To be honest I am not too sure, my mate uses them I'll ask him later... I have loads of Canna still to use up 1st but when I do finally use it all up I will defo be going with Dutch-Pro ...I think from memory he uses all of them except 'PH up, PH down, Green Leaf?,' 

I must say from the sample he gave me of the bud he grew with just 1X 250W Envirolite CFL... The buds came out dense, tasty and a very smooth smoke indeed.. there was a very buddy flavour present that I have missed with Canna.. although with certain additives ie Bud Candy I have over-come this  

I will also ask at my local Hydro Store n see if a PH Agent is needed - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 16, 2011)

Im having to tie this freak haze back everyday now lol, ive done the other haze also but the freak one just wont stop growing and its growing fast lol.

While i was just tying her back i was trying to lean over and get to a branch at the back, it was only a thin branch but it had stretched, as i was putting the string round it it snapped so im hoping it wont cause any problems, luckily its on the freak haze so hopefully it should be ok.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Im having to tie this freak haze back everyday now lol, ive done the other haze also but the freak one just wont stop growing and its growing fast lol.
> 
> While i was just tying her back i was trying to lean over and get to a branch at the back, it was only a thin branch but it had stretched, as i was putting the string round it it snapped so im hoping it wont cause any problems, luckily its on the freak haze so hopefully it should be ok.


It should be ok dude, got a pic ? - STELTHY


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> It should be ok dude, got a pic ? - STELTHY


Hey stealthy i have a file cabinet that about 2ft wide 6ft tall and about a foot of depth, but its Metal, is that gonna b a problem


----------



## stelthy (Sep 17, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey stealthy i have a file cabinet that about 2ft wide 6ft tall and about a foot of depth, but its Metal, is that gonna b a problem


It should be ok ... but it depends on what type and power lamps you wish to use ? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 17, 2011)

Ill try and get a pic tomorrow mate but its right at the back, it looks fine though, im hoping ill only have to tie her down another once now, this freak haze is immense mate, the stalk is really thick, it looks more like a tree lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 18, 2011)

A few update pics, day 25 of flower. These girls are def coming along alot faster than my previous grow. I deally the lights need rasing but im trying to hold out until the front indica has stretched a bit so i can take advantage of having the light at the same height. Im gonna bend her back again in a moment and hopefully that will be it


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 18, 2011)

I forgot to say i think i may get intouch with the guy i got my buckets off and see if he can supply me 8 lids with smaller holes in them. Its def build up in the stones that was lowering the ph, thing is though these baskets there in are massive, to have the nutes below it means im only using half of my buckets.

Obvioulsy im hoping a smaller basket will equal less stones so less build up,.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I forgot to say i think i may get intouch with the guy i got my buckets off and see if he can supply me 8 lids with smaller holes in them. Its def build up in the stones that was lowering the ph, thing is though these baskets there in are massive, to have the nutes below it means im only using half of my buckets.
> 
> Obvioulsy im hoping a smaller basket will equal less stones so less build up,.


Yeah smaller net pots are defo the way forward I use the 2nd smallest ones you can fit 1 Rockwool Cube in them and about a desert spoon of hydro-clay balls   This gives you maximum room in the DWC Res. tubs for both nuits and roots  it should also help you control your PH  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same mate, im also thinking they will grow quicker as the roots will be coming out of the baskets alot quicker

I had another accident today when i was tying the freakback, i snapped another bud It was still connected by a small thread so i cellotaped thwe stem back together and ill see how she goes. Really droopy at the moment butill giver her a couple of days and if it doesnt pick up ill remove it.

Its really tight for room in my cabs as the freak haze alone could of filled it i rekon. I just keep tying her back and hopefully it wont stretch for much longer.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 18, 2011)

How tall is the Haze now ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> How tall is the Haze now ?? - STELTHY



Just over a metre mate and its been super cropped and tied back about 20 times lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive just finished tying the freak down again lol, ive bent the blue venom slightly aswell just enough to expose all those other bud sights underneath the main cola's. I have also trimmed a few of the leaves off the freak to get maximum light on the venom so im hoping she will yeild nicely. I just hope this freak doesnt stretch much more. Ive had to support the stem of it also as it was leaning to one side a little and pulling the basket out of the hole in the bucket 

Im tempted while i have my break from growing to start work on a or look into making a 1 container system to house 4 plants. It would make my life so much easier regarding res changes as its a right ball ache now even with the pump its still hard to totally empty the buckets and there hard to get to etc, i was thinking maybe a shelf with 4 holes fixed in the cabs then the res which could slide in and out underneath? Im not sure.

Id also be tempted to go Organic aswell to be fair but i would have to look into what i would lose yeild wise etc before making the commitment, i def like the idea of it though and i figure seeing as i have a seperate veg cab i could still veg the ladies pretty big in the 10 weeks or so that the others are flowering.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi dude, I am thinking I may increase my Res. size for my next grow... What size/ L are you DWC tubs ?? and how tall do they stand ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 23, 2011)

There 27 ltrs total mate and stand approx 15" tall. I was looking out for the guy on ebay who i got them off but he doesnt seem to be on there anymore Seeing as how you are the Modmeister have you got any ideas? The baskets as they stand are to big, to have the level just below the basket means the buckets are only half full


----------



## stelthy (Sep 25, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> There 27 ltrs total mate and stand approx 15" tall. I was looking out for the guy on ebay who i got them off but he doesnt seem to be on there anymore Seeing as how you are the Modmeister have you got any ideas? The baskets as they stand are to big, to have the level just below the basket means the buckets are only half full


I have decided to use normal buckets with lids, I am going to cut in a hole for a small Net-Pot and use either a 20/25L buckets and expect I can fill them to approx 18/23L depending on which size buckets I settle for  space is my thing to overcome.. I really like the look of the beer brewing buckets..they are pretty tall and are available in a range of sizes up to approx 30L but again the buckets dimensions will be the deciding factor - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you had any idea on how i can mod my bucket lids mate? I wish that guy was still on ebay i could have got them off him. Ive had a look on google and cant find any like mine I think id go for the 140cm pot, its still big enough to give alot of support but not so big it takes up half the bucket lol.


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 25, 2011)

I forgot to say mate im gonna leave adding the pk this time until they have stopped stretching, i think i added it way to early last time. Saying that though the old Canna guide said to add it as soon as pistals appeared where as the new one says when buds start to fatten after stretch!

I think im sold on these Dutch Pro nutes for future grows, much more simple to use and from what you have seen awsome to boot!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Have you had any idea on how i can mod my bucket lids mate? I wish that guy was still on ebay i could have got them off him. Ive had a look on google and cant find any like mine I think id go for the 140cm pot, its still big enough to give alot of support but not so big it takes up half the bucket lol.


I'll have a think about it mate n get back to you this evening.. the net pots I use are about the same size as standard Yoghurt pots (2nd smallest ones available).. as I say leave it with me and I'll get back to you soon - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I forgot to say mate im gonna leave adding the pk this time until they have stopped stretching, i think i added it way to early last time. Saying that though the old Canna guide said to add it as soon as pistals appeared where as the new one says when buds start to fatten after stretch!
> 
> I think im sold on these Dutch Pro nutes for future grows, much more simple to use and from what you have seen awsome to boot!


I have got a shit-load of CANNA to use 1st but once I have Dutch Pro is defo. the way to go  !!! also leaving the PK till later sounds like a plan, I hope it does make the buds swell alot more than if we add it earlier on!! - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I'll have a think about it mate n get back to you this evening.. the net pots I use are about the same size as standard Yoghurt pots (2nd smallest ones available).. as I say leave it with me and I'll get back to you soon - STELTHY




Thanks dude, there is no rush man whenever you have time.

Im off work tomorrow so ill get some lights out update pics done, freak haze is budding nicely already, all the main cola's have been stretched to either end and i have a nice even canopy of buds along the middle The RKS and OG 18 are about 2 weeks old now also and are looking really healthy


----------



## BudBaby (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally got a couple of update pics They dont really do the lemon haze justice as there are a ton of budsites you cant see but at least it gives an idea, im really pleased so far.

Pics are start of day 37


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for the slow update ive been busy with work and life in general

The ladies are just starting day 49, ill get some pics up tomorrow but there has been plenty of new growth. The little buds on the freak haze started to fatten a little last thursday so i added the pk. I did the other haze today and the blue venom about 3 days ago. I may give it a couple of extra days with the pk just to make extra sure its in there at the right time.

I think flowering will be a little long again but i estimate the blue venom at about 75 days and the normal haze about 13 weeks. I think the freak haze may finish first though as it just wont stop growing The stem is well ove an inch thick.

The blue venom is a little behind because i reduced the feed for about 10 days on it thinking that was what was causing the ph to drop but later i found out it was the clay balls. Ive also pruned it a bit which has slowed it a little also, its not really stretched much at all, i figure its not ideal the light being so far away from it. In future grows i need to take into consideration the heights of the plants so i can start and get a true even canopy


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are a few pics, the puic of the 2 haze at the back is mostly all the freak haze lol, i rekon ill get a good few oz off her The pic of the not so fluffy haze bud thats a bit smaller than the others is the standard lemon haze, i rekon she will also yeild well

As you can see the blue venom is getting fatter, i suppose its stretching but sideways The pic of the 4 vegging ladies, the 2 bigger plants are RKS and the 2 smaller ones are OG18, the smallest of these 2 is a week and a half behind the others.


----------



## Saldaw (Oct 13, 2011)

why have more than one timer?


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Saldaw said:


> why have more than one timer?



Sorry i dont understand the question? Im not sure what you mean by timer?


----------



## Griffta (Oct 13, 2011)

Yo BB, I haven't been on here for months as I've been enjoying the results of my first go, but I'm so pleased to see some of the results you've posted up. I'm about to go again, have you learned anymore about the best height to have the light above the plants? 
ps: update pics look good!!


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 15, 2011)

Well mate i havent really because on my last grow and this one ive had runt plants, the runt on my last one went mouldy so im gonna see how thos one i have now fares, its about 2ft form the light so we shall see, i cant lower it because of this freak haze ive got, the stem has to be 11/4", its like a tree and its taking up most of the cab.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi dude, I'am also sorry I've not been around much, I've been busy with my Cab. and a couple of side projects... Your grow is looking pretty good man!   Could you post a few pics of just the 'freak-haze' I am well intrigued to see just how big it is etc..  Ya reckon you'll make any Hash from your trim, once you've Harvested ?? Come and check out how my Grows coming along :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-60.html



I saw you've been on my side projects thread  I hope to make some more headway with it this week, I'll prob finish the CFL case 1st, since I don't yet have a server case for the HPS... but it'll be a fun thread all the same..

Hope both you n your misses are fine.. Is she happy now your getting some great results from your Cab. ?? I bet you ain't had to've bought any bud in ages?!! I'll pop back shortly, peace - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 16, 2011)

We are good mate thanks, she is alot more relaxed about it now. Just the fact nobody knows barring 3 people who i trust 100% means we dont really have to worry.

I have been looking into organics Im always about the quality in whatever i do so it really interests me. The only thing putting me off is yeild but after some looking around i have found something called airpots, im not saying they will match my bubble buckets but they are meant to be loads better than regular pots. In my flower cab i can fit 4 x 45ltr airpots I rekon if i vegged the ladies from seed for 12 weeks(also taking advantage of the longer flowering time from led) and veg them into 20 ltr airpots then transfer them into 45ltr pots for flowering i will get monster plants. To get close to what i can yeild now ive got to go with 45 ltr pots to make up for what im losing going organic.

I could even sort out a decent propogator and get them up to the 2 week mark from seed in there and then i can veg for another 12 weeks while the others are flowering I think i would go with oldtimers plant magic with there premium soil and full range of nutes to start with. Im def gonna have ago with 1 organic plant next grow i do. I would like to get a few organic grows under my belt then try super soil or something similar maybe my own recipe where all you have to do is feed them water there entire lives

Ill get some pics of the freak stem etc later, it looks weird man


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> We are good mate thanks, she is alot more relaxed about it now. Just the fact nobody knows barring 3 people who i trust 100% means we dont really have to worry.
> 
> I have been looking into organics Im always about the quality in whatever i do so it really interests me. The only thing putting me off is yeild but after some looking around i have found something called airpots, im not saying they will match my bubble buckets but they are meant to be loads better than regular pots. In my flower cab i can fit 4 x 45ltr airpots I rekon if i vegged the ladies from seed for 12 weeks(also taking advantage of the longer flowering time from led) and veg them into 20 ltr airpots then transfer them into 45ltr pots for flowering i will get monster plants. To get close to what i can yeild now ive got to go with 45 ltr pots to make up for what im losing going organic.
> 
> ...


Airpots are great  the roots grow out like normal, but when they reach the holes in the pot the ends of the roots die off and this makes loads of tiny new roots emerge and take up nuit & water etc at a faster rate  the only down side with soil/coco is that you'll find yourself watering them alot... where as in Hydro its the one thing you dont have to think about  If you do decide to do it I'll defo be subbed as I'd like to see how you get on with the airpots.

I look forward to pics of the Freak-Haze  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 16, 2011)

Pics as promised mate. Good penetration again as there are buds all throught the thickness of the canopy.


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been thinking about these airpots again. I think 45ltr will be to big. Obvioulsy unless you fil the airpot up its not going to air prune the roots. I may start in a 5ltr and switch to a 30


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 18, 2011)

Temps are starting to drop now so i think its time to thinking of adding some extra heat to the cabs, any suggestions stealthy mate? I was thinking a tube heater but im unsure on wattage and length and i dont know how much they raise temps etc?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 18, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Temps are starting to drop now so i think its time to thinking of adding some extra heat to the cabs, any suggestions stealthy mate? I was thinking a tube heater but im unsure on wattage and length and i dont know how much they raise temps etc?


I use an anolgue thermostat... I set it at 26oC ... if the room temp drops more than 3 or 4 oC the thermostat will turn on my 2 bar heaters (unsure of wattage - think 120w each if memory stands correct) then once the room has regained its core temp of 26 oC the stat will turn off th heaters until its told to turn them back on again (by sensor) ..

It may pay to have the heaters & Stat out side your cab in the actual room and use a bigger source of heat that will fill the room more quickly than bar heater s given your space... and the fact you have two separate Cabs  but its personal choice, I still plan to insulate my 2 Res tubs so despite my cabs internal heat the Res temps stay consistant and stay @ approx 21oC and are pretty much unaffected by the rooms temps ... Hope that's helpful - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks mate ill look into what you suggest it makes sense to get the actual room hot rather than try to heat 2 seperate cabs. Its not to bad to be honest, its freezing here today and its still abou 15-16 in the cabs. I think i may insulate my tubs mate its a good idea, do you recommend anything in particular to use?

I have just turned the heating on so im gonna see if that helps first. 

Regarding these airpots mate, have you used them? Im not sure what size pot i can go up to, obvioulsy with airpots you dont want to go to big as the roots wont air prune. They do a 30ltr pot but again im not sure if that will be to big with 12 weeks veg, maybe i should try a 20ltr? I was thinking starting them in 5ltr pots.


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 19, 2011)

How about something like this mate? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORTABLE-ELECTRIC-FAN-HEATER-2-HEAT-SETTINGS-1000W-2000W-GREENHOUSE-CONSERVATORY-/270822618104?pt=UK_AudioElectronicsVideo_Video_TelevisionSetTopBoxes&hash=item3f0e4933f8

Can set it at 1000w or 2000w.. Its only a cheap one but as long as it does the job. Ill have a search for some thermostats now, this one says its got thermostatic control but im guessing it wont be very good.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Thanks mate ill look into what you suggest it makes sense to get the actual room hot rather than try to heat 2 seperate cabs. Its not to bad to be honest, its freezing here today and its still abou 15-16 in the cabs. I think i may insulate my tubs mate its a good idea, do you recommend anything in particular to use?
> 
> I have just turned the heating on so im gonna see if that helps first.
> 
> Regarding these airpots mate, have you used them? Im not sure what size pot i can go up to, obvioulsy with airpots you dont want to go to big as the roots wont air prune. They do a 30ltr pot but again im not sure if that will be to big with 12 weeks veg, maybe i should try a 20ltr? I was thinking starting them in 5ltr pots.



Yeah try your normal house heating 1st that'll probably suffice  I haven't used them man!  .. I had one I was going to use.. but I ended up giving it away to a mate that grow predominately in soil, and I stuck with DWC/Hydro  I doubt you'll need 30L ones ..20L sounds more than enough, but You'd prob be best with a 2nd opinion on that  5L tubs should be fine to start them in...But not being clued up in soil par-say I would just plant straight into the 20L Air-Pots  So I would defo seek some one elses imput as far as general knowledge of soil/Air-Pot grows go  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How about something like this mate? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORTABLE-ELECTRIC-FAN-HEATER-2-HEAT-SETTINGS-1000W-2000W-GREENHOUSE-CONSERVATORY-/270822618104?pt=UK_AudioElectronicsVideo_Video_TelevisionSetTopBoxes&hash=item3f0e4933f8
> 
> Can set it at 1000w or 2000w.. Its only a cheap one but as long as it does the job. Ill have a search for some thermostats now, this one says its got thermostatic control but im guessing it wont be very good.


I'd go with a slightly bigger one... as you could heat the room better and faster and wouldn't have to run it for as long  remember * they use alot of juice.. last year we used 3X 2000W heaters and our Leccy Bill was through the roof  I'd suggest getting a cheapy oil-filled radiator, I think Argos sell em' for approx £40.00 and they run a hell of a lot cheaper, My Thermostat was approx £70.00 but the bloke that made them died and the business folded... but analogue Thermostat's are cheaper and imo. are easier to use  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

I just found the LINK below on here and figured if you had not yet seen it, it could help you as its about "Air-Pots"  



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/465519-air-pot-vs-standard-pot.html



I hope its of some use to you... I am sure there will be someone in the thread that can answer your related questions ?!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you had any luck with finding a stat yet ?? - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 19, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Have you had any luck with finding a stat yet ?? - STELTHY




No mate there are a few different ones, i just want that will do the job as cheaply as possible. Is there one in particular you would recommend?


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh thanks for that link by the way ill take a look later


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 22, 2011)

Stealthy mate, have you used these air pots before? Im having trouble finding out what size pot to use, obvioulsy i want as big a pot as possible but i dont want it to big else i wont benefit from the air pruning.

No sure whether to try 20 or 30ltr pots, was thinking of starting in maybe 5 ltr pots then just transfering to the bigger pots for the rest of the grow. Im tempted to just do an all organic grow just for the crack I rekon a good 12 week veg will still get me yeilding fat by the end of flower. I just want to see whats possible for me in this space organically as apposed to hydro.


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 23, 2011)

A few update pics The Blue Venom doest seem to do alot, it has stretched very little and i know its behind from lst'ing it, it has always been a runt though and the buds on it are fattening up


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 23, 2011)

Ive been having a think about these airpots, i can get 20ltr ones to start then say if there airpruning in that by week 8 of veg i can then get the 30ltr ones then.

Think my next grow will be all organic I think plant magic full nute range and soil, 12 weeks minimum veg time with the usual topped twice and lollipopped and hopefully finishing in 30ltr pots. I want to look at this as a challange to get as close as i can yeild wise to hydro. It just seems alot less work and monitoring plus alot of people say the end product is better. It wont cost me alot so i may aswell have a go


----------



## stelthy (Oct 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive been having a think about these airpots, i can get 20ltr ones to start then say if there airpruning in that by week 8 of veg i can then get the 30ltr ones then.
> 
> Think my next grow will be all organic I think plant magic full nute range and soil, 12 weeks minimum veg time with the usual topped twice and lollipopped and hopefully finishing in 30ltr pots. I want to look at this as a challange to get as close as i can yeild wise to hydro. It just seems alot less work and monitoring plus alot of people say the end product is better. It wont cost me alot so i may aswell have a go


I'll stay subbed dude  I am interested to see what results of soil will be and will be interested to see if you stick with soil/coco or revert back to hydro  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 23, 2011)

I think if i can finish in 30ltr airpots and along with a 12 week veg i can get pretty close to hydro, I mean i wouldnt have root damage on transfer to contend with either. 

Even with my pump i have difficulty emptying my buckets especially the back ones, its nye on impossible to get them fully empty. I also like the idea of Organic, id start with the plant magic soil but id like to do my own mix given time. It just seems less ball ache but we shall have to see what i can yeild first


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a letter this morning, the housing people are coming to fit new windows soon Im not panicing though, im going to delay them until these current 3 ladies are done and dried if possible then at least i wont have to worry about smell.

Ill then cover the cabs and floors of the room with sheets to make it look like im in the middle of decorating and ill also have my stereo on to cover any noise. Even if they have to come while the bitches are stinky ill just do the same but have the ozone generator running aswell


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems like obne of these RKS is gonna be another freak lol, its 2ft high already, the other RKS is alot shorter and stockier, i just topped her at 15" as she doesnt seem to be getting much taller now, i messed up though and i nipped away on of the new to be tops Im just gonna leave her and see what happens. I rekon she will be ok.

Starting to worry about these windows being fitted now, i know it will be fine but its the first time ill be putting these cabs to the test stealth wise so i am nervous. I rekon dust cover them and put a few boxes etc in front of them so they dont stand out quite so much, saying that though they take up about half of the room lol.


----------



## jubiare (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there budbaby.
I have been reading somee of your thread (arrived to it coz of my interest in the lights you using)
..I have to say I am impressed! Looks like those lights proper rock!!!
I think I am gonna have one myself soonish 
I wanted to ask you, flowering time wise, would you say that under your light flowering takes same/longer/shorter than conventional lights? I am asking this because the LED light I have at the moment (357), takes around two weeks longer!
Thanks, I'll be following your progresses
Best of luck for all
jubiARE


----------



## jubiare (Oct 30, 2011)

samld1984 said:


> hi m8, thanks for the reply
> 
> interesting, are you sure you looked at the right osrams? I know there older chips are nowhere near as good ( I believe ones used in the haight solid lights are from chips designed for car head lamps).
> 
> from what I've read the new osram golden dragon plus leds have been designed for horticulture and are much better/more efficient. I seem to remember reading 110lm at 350mA but can't seem to find that page now.


That's right, the new osram opto semi conductors.
I too would like my panel having those new diodes
Richard (plantphotonics), would you be able to use them for the 660mn? I think they make also the blue? Let us know please!


----------



## BudBaby (Oct 30, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Hi there budbaby.
> I have been reading somee of your thread (arrived to it coz of my interest in the lights you using)
> ..I have to say I am impressed! Looks like those lights proper rock!!!
> I think I am gonna have one myself soonish
> ...





Hi and thanks for the interest in my journal

I would say these lights also take about 2 weeks longer to flower but the yeild is worth the wait. Infact these lights have impressed me so much im gonna try an organic grow and i rekon once perfected i will be able to get 2g per watt orgainc in soil!! I cant wait to see what these 2 super lemon haze yeild especially the freak haze as its virtually filling my cab on its own!!!

If you want to contact Richard try his new website www.plantphotonics.com I would also be interested in what he says about these Osram led's. Are they supposed to be brighter than the CREE XP-E range?


----------



## jubiare (Oct 30, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> If you want to contact Richard try his new website www.plantphotonics.com I would also be interested in what he says about these Osram led's. Are they supposed to be brighter than the CREE XP-E range?


Hi there thanks for answer about flowering time. Yesa those Osram opto semicondors seem to be real good. I do not know about being brighter than cree xp-e, they prob aren't, but the point is this: cree xp-e only make 630nm Red (the ones Richard uses on your panel), they have not a far red range. That's when the Osram can come very handy, as they make a 660nm red!. There is prob only one manufacture that uses those Osrams, look at the Solaro Sun Clone (this light is still a mistery though). But there is some guy on some forum that has built a led panel with Osrams and he reckon they are the s***! 
Hopefully Richard will look into those Osrams and will get back to us on the subject


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

Here are a few update pics, day 73 flowering, im gonna chope them down no later than 22 november hopefully they may be done sooner. Ill add a pic of the blue venom also, i rekon ill get maybe 2 oz off her, the light is over 2 ft above here and even though the freak haze is tied back she still doesnt get much light Looks lush bud though

Ive finally managed to work out how to get slightly better pics with the misses camera lol, its taken me nearly 12 months but ive done it


----------



## jubiare (Nov 5, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive been having a think today and im gonna go with 15ltr airpots and do 5 plants in each cab The more plants the more variety i will have to smoke Some lads on another forum said you can get plants up to 4ft high with 15 ltr pots so i thought id take advantage of the extra space. I rekon with a 12 week veg i can pull 4oz of each

Ive got 2 x grape god seeds coming along with a free pinapple chunk which im gonna do along with dinafem white widow and dinafem blue hash Im gonna start a burmese kush also for back up Ive though about plant heights more this time and even though pheno's vary these are indica so hopefully wont go mad and give me an evenish canopy. I really do think i need at least 10-12" space between the lights and the top of the canopy.

Ive just found some plant pot saucers that can take up to a 27cm pot which is exactly the size of the 15 ltr airpots and will just fit in my cabs


----------



## jubiare (Nov 8, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ive been having a think today and im gonna go with 15ltr airpots and do 5 plants in each cab The more plants the more variety i will have to smoke Some lads on another forum said you can get plants up to 4ft high with 15 ltr pots so i thought id take advantage of the extra space. I rekon with a 12 week veg i can pull 4oz of each
> 
> Ive got 2 x grape god seeds coming along with a free pinapple chunk which im gonna do along with dinafem white widow and dinafem blue hash Im gonna start a burmese kush also for back up Ive though about plant heights more this time and even though pheno's vary these are indica so hopefully wont go mad and give me an evenish canopy. I really do think i need at least 10-12" space between the lights and the top of the canopy.
> 
> Ive just found some plant pot saucers that can take up to a 27cm pot which is exactly the size of the 15 ltr airpots and will just fit in my cabs


Haven't you ever thought of Autopot?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw these lights years ago on eBay and didn't grab Ben because of mm eh constrainsts and I went with what I felt at Jerome was my best option a blackstar. I must say its performed well for me. But now seeing how these lights have worked out for you in flower I'm really considering giving wm a shot for the next panel i buy. What mod of his panel do u have he's got a few I was lookin at the 280 panel but it's fuckin up there in price and it's ginna be a long while before I got a g to drop. Six Hundo or So is more likely. Nice to see a full grow with one of these panels as the only stuff I had ever seen before was tiny veg pics nothin bigger than six or seven inches

I like his new website much better than the eBay page  Looks clean has good info too


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 8, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Haven't you ever thought of Autopot?




I did think of autopots but i like the sound of these airpots and especially the air pruning of the roots. Plant Magic oldtimer nutes are meant to be great also.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I saw these lights years ago on eBay and didn't grab Ben because of mm eh constrainsts and I went with what I felt at Jerome was my best option a blackstar. I must say its performed well for me. But now seeing how these lights have worked out for you in flower I'm really considering giving wm a shot for the next panel i buy. What mod of his panel do u have he's got a few I was lookin at the 280 panel but it's fuckin up there in price and it's ginna be a long while before I got a g to drop. Six Hundo or So is more likely. Nice to see a full grow with one of these panels as the only stuff I had ever seen before was tiny veg pics nothin bigger than six or seven inches
> 
> I like his new website much better than the eBay page  Looks clean has good info too




I have the 280 watt mate and a 140 watt veg light, the 4 current veggin ladies are all looking good, its hard to comprehend that 140 watts of light is doing so much, i trusted Richard would make the best lights you could get but i maybe thought his claims were to good to be true, as ive said before though they are to good to be true I would have been happy with 1.5g per watt. I cant wait to see what i pull this time, the freak haze is just insane

Im more than happy with them and hopefully when i have perfected growing organically ill still be able to get 2g per watt or more


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 8, 2011)

U should if his lights are whAt he claims u better because I'm pulling 1.6-1.7 right now with a kessil and a blackstar. I'm curious to run the 140 panel side by side with a 240 blackstar like I have because it draws within five or six watts of each other. It would be a nice comparo. Hmm seems to me I'm goin to want pronably a minimum of the 210 if I got one. Griftas pull while small was impressive and way room to improve like he said and he did four zips on a 140 it's basically what my blackstar does on it's own no help however I feel I may be near the ceiling of its capabilities as Im a bondage man I bend twist tie screen super crop never ever grow a cert and my blue dream is lookin like six to seven or so with kessil and blackstar combined. If I can do a half pound on a 140 w led I'll be happy because I've seen 250 hps lights pull a half P with a massive veg and scrog. Generally I've found wattage draw on LEDs that are equivalent to a 400hps to be around 200 watts. If this is the case that 210 should be capable of about 10-12 ounces per plant in a water farm scrog like I run. Dont know if u ever see Scotty balls grow but he pulled 12 off of a pe wih a 400cmh in a barely bigger than 2x2 box. 

So I'm pretty sure that 210 should be capable of approximately that


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 8, 2011)

My cab this time is 3/4 full, as the blue venom is feet away though and practically covered by the freak haze i wont get alot off her. Freak Haze i rekon at least 10oz off her, its only my second grow but her stem is 1 1/4" thick and comparing her to my last best plant which gave me 71/2 oz i rekon 10 0z easy. I dont think ill be far off 2g per watt this time and i rekon if i got 4 ladies through without any runts i could get 2.5g per watt+. Again i base this off my last grow which gave me 13oz total with the cab half full!

This is why im switching to organic because i still hope to pull 4oz a plant off 5 in 15ltr airpots which will be plenty for me and A+ bud to boot


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 8, 2011)

Four zips a plant at four plants is a p my friend that oughta last ya til the next ones flower LOL should be able to puff proper too man good job


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 9, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Four zips a plant at four plants is a p my friend that oughta last ya til the next ones flower LOL should be able to puff proper too man good job



Im gonna do 5 plants man and see if i can get 4 zips a plant, by the sounds of it your a way more experianced grower than me and i rekon you will get at least 10oz from one of Richards 140 watt lights.

I cant wait for harvest, theres more than last time and i got 13oz then and this grow seems to be way more bud I still have room for improvement though and hopefully ill get all 4 bitches through into flower this time!!!


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 9, 2011)

I have had to trim some fan leaves off of the RKS, they were starting to take over the cabs

Most of the trichs are going cloudy now so im gonna start flushing the flowering ladies Saturday so they get a good flush I rekon they will be about perfect come the 22nd if not a day or two earlier


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 9, 2011)

I got two pics for u like I said seek five and week six shots one is just a nug shot but I failed to update because garden hit me busy tomorrow ill do it


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 10, 2011)

Humidity has been a bitch the last few days, 90+% everyday!!! Cabs are at approx 60 lights on 65 lights out. I think im gonna do what you suggested stealthy and fit another intake hole in the cab with a bend and airsock attached to it. Im hoping then i can have to door to the grow room closed all the time and just leave the window open in there Its a ballache remebering to shut it when people come round!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn how ao high a humidity get some air movin in there man unless ur house is 90percent too sounds like u need a dehumidifier badly


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Damn how ao high a humidity get some air movin in there man unless ur house is 90percent too sounds like u need a dehumidifier badly



I have one in there and 4 moisture traps so i think ill be ok, ill add another intake hole, that should sort it. Its weird because it doesnt seem humid in there at all. Its not warm mind so thats something, its just miserable damp UK weather


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

Ug lol more dehumids and intakes lol ha ha ha damn north Atlantic island weather lol. That's some gnarley shit man lol maybe u wanna grow some sativas they are used to high humidity being as they are an equatorial variety


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Ug lol more dehumids and intakes lol ha ha ha damn north Atlantic island weather lol. That's some gnarley shit man lol maybe u wanna grow some sativas they are used to high humidity being as they are an equatorial variety



The worst part is its cold too!! Humidity is sky high but its really cold also!! Im having to have the windows open though to reduce humidity. As ive done a couple of grows now i want to spend the next 12 months perfecting my enviroment. Im gonna get a decent heater and thermostat and get another intake in the flowering cab. I cant believe how much fun growing is, when im in soil it wil be very little work for maximum lovelyness


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

U may want to consider going to a completely sealed environment to keep the humidity out u would still need to run the dehumids but u would also have to run co2 but if u need a heater kill three birds with one stone and run a propane co2 generator to generate co2 and heat in turn allowing u to close up ur tent completely so your dehumidifies can do their job and get rid of all the humidity. U will need to run a fan inside the room still on a carbon filter but it will just be recycling the room air. Keeping it pure and without stank. Also won't let out heat signature from ur vents because u wont have any 

Don't know if you've thought about that.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

heres those pics i for ya man

uploaders flippin the first one i cant help it lol


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> U may want to consider going to a completely sealed environment to keep the humidity out u would still need to run the dehumids but u would also have to run co2 but if u need a heater kill three birds with one stone and run a propane co2 generator to generate co2 and heat in turn allowing u to close up ur tent completely so your dehumidifies can do their job and get rid of all the humidity. U will need to run a fan inside the room still on a carbon filter but it will just be recycling the room air. Keeping it pure and without stank. Also won't let out heat signature from ur vents because u wont have any
> 
> Don't know if you've thought about that.




Im thinking once i have done a couple of organic soil grows i may try this option. I have no room in the cabs though for a heater I could possibly get a bottle of C02 and a regulator though no problem


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> heres those pics i for ya man
> 
> uploaders flippin the first one i cant help it lol





Nice pics mate, buds look lush


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of update pics, day 80 of flower. Im gonna chop them down in 10 days so im gonna start flushing them today or tomorrow

The group should i tried to get a better angle so you can see how good these lights penetrate!! Ive got decent size buds way below the light and there covered by other buds too.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice man lookin good


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice man lookin good



Thanks dude, its hard to imagine that only 280 watts fo power is giving me this much bud


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol I said the same thing about my 170 watts lol I'm only at week six and it looks like that with five to go wtf lol ha ha ha 

Can't wait to try one of these 140s side by side because I really wanted one of these but could afford it as basically my second grow ever was starting and I was rebuilding from scratch. Now it's feasible and I wanna see the difference these panels are what sold me on LEDs originally that and the blackstars. But these always impressed more with build qualiy and knowledge in theory. I had just seen zero and I mean zero results til now and I'm impressed


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol I said the same thing about my 170 watts lol I'm only at week six and it looks like that with five to go wtf lol ha ha ha
> 
> Can't wait to try one of these 140s side by side because I really wanted one of these but could afford it as basically my second grow ever was starting and I was rebuilding from scratch. Now it's feasible and I wanna see the difference these panels are what sold me on LEDs originally that and the blackstars. But these always impressed more with build qualiy and knowledge in theory. I had just seen zero and I mean zero results til now and I'm impressed




I knew they would be better than the cheaper lights but i didnt realize quite how good they would be, i know when i bought them i waited for my flowering lights a little longer as richard said he was getting the CREE XP-E reds and they woud make a huge difference!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 12, 2011)

Mmm xpe reds I really want him to add he Luxeon hips for he far red he's missing as free doesn't produce the spectrum but I'm happy with ur results so far on current setup


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Mmm xpe reds I really want him to add he Luxeon hips for he far red he's missing as free doesn't produce the spectrum but I'm happy with ur results so far on current setup




I left all that to him mate hes the expert, his knowledge on the subject is amazing.

Do you find flowering much longer than usual with you set up dude? Thats the only downside i can find with led growing, it seems to take mine an extra 14 or so days to be ready.


----------



## jubiare (Nov 12, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I left all that to him mate hes the expert, his knowledge on the subject is amazing.
> 
> Do you find flowering much longer than usual with you set up dude? Thats the only downside i can find with led growing, it seems to take mine an extra 14 or so days to be ready.


I think that very few led makers have archived onto this flowering time, there is something in the spectrum choices of a very few, that allow that to happen; Might be something to do with that "big talk use of green diodes". Or something else, as soon as I make my head around it, I'll get back on the subject!
I am at the end of week twelve and they are not ready yet! a 8 weeks strain! I know I had issues, overfed and deficiencies but.. come on


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 13, 2011)

jubiare said:


> I think that very few led makers have archived onto this flowering time, there is something in the spectrum choices of a very few, that allow that to happen; Might be something to do with that "big talk use of green diodes". Or something else, as soon as I make my head around it, I'll get back on the subject!
> I am at the end of week twelve and they are not ready yet! a 8 weeks strain! I know I had issues, overfed and deficiencies but.. come on



Well mine are coming down on the 22nd as we have new windows being fitted around the 28th so i cant have stinky ladies in the cabs. I think they will be ready though, these lights seem to take an extra 2 weeks or so which i can live with because the yeilds are big, if they werent big then it would be more of a ballache.

I might get intouch with Richard and seek his opinion, i was thinking about maybe adding a small amount of HPS to speed things up but im not sure if it would work plus i wanted to do all LED really.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 13, 2011)

I need to sort this extra intake asap, its cold here but humidity is sky high again, the flowering cab is sitting at 66% and thats with all the windows open!!!

I dont fancy risking using that holesaw again, someone suggested i drill loads of holes really close together where i want the circle then knock the circle out with a hammer?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 13, 2011)

66 is tits for flower man I've found that humidity levels in he sixties tend to be better at least for my plants than when they are in the 50% range.

I've not noticed the long flower problem definitively yet maybe I mean I've done six runs now with kessils and blackstar combos varying numbers of lights etc. some grows better than others. Since switching partners I've been able to throw lots more pics even though he's picky about it sometimes too. But I will tell you qualiy has gone through the roof because he listens to me and he isn't an idiot like my last partner. And he's also a very good soil grower. It's why I haven't posted many pics of old grows as sho wants to see far yields of hay? Lol. What a nightmare my old partner was. Glad I'm workin with my boy now. Things go well as there are lots I people talkin shit lol let's me know I'm doin somthin right 

Keep up the good work man. 

Vid from today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8NqXtkCmGs


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 13, 2011)

What's wrong with the hole saw? If not try the drill thing and take a dry wall blade or somthin and cut it out u know one of those long blades looks like a steak knife or use a jig saw after u drill a small hole


----------



## dump1020 (Nov 13, 2011)

LED grows are taking longer to flower? interesting. I am on my first cab grow with LED. My oldest auto is 82 days and still not ready, close though.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 14, 2011)

dump1020 said:


> LED grows are taking longer to flower? interesting. I am on my first cab grow with LED. My oldest auto is 82 days and still not ready, close though.



I find they take about 2 weeks or so longer, id like to find out why and to see if there is a way to speed it up without having to use HID. I am growing monsters though so this may have some baring on it.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 14, 2011)

Trichs are mostly cloudy now with the odd one turning amber, i rekon the 22nd as planned will be about the perfect time to harvest these beauties

Ive decided to do 1 organic grow before i have a decent break from growing, i love it though


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 14, 2011)

Takin a break? Aw no breaks man lol


----------



## jubiare (Nov 15, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I find they take about 2 weeks or so longer, id like to find out why and to see if there is a way to speed it up without having to use HID. I am growing monsters though so this may have some baring on it.


Apparentely there is something to to with far red 720 or 740nm? Something to do with the sunrising and sunset.... some people give a hour of far red first thing in the morning and last thing in the eve? There is a guy on icmag that has experienced one week less flowering than HPS, compared to not using far red flowering was taking one extra week compared to HPS


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 15, 2011)

Far red = mass trichomes production so it's a good spectrum to have


----------



## jubiare (Nov 15, 2011)

So budbaby, if I was you, I would experiment with a maybe only one growspot, over only one plant, and compare the difference. I don't have Richard Panels but I will most likely have one, anyway that's what I would do. Maybe also with a green one over an other plant, and see what happens? I have enquired the source of my light, if the far reds and greens are missing, I will do the same! I have found at eshinesystem (china), a growspot that can be customized any wavelenght you like. They are 12 x 1w diodes, bridgelux and/or epistar, not the best but I think they would do the job. They are also CHEEAP at $22 each! 

THIS IS FROM KNNA, A GENIUS GUY WHO HELPS PEOPLE MAKING THEIR OWN LED:

I had always said that some green light is required for a good spectrum efficacy. Check this other thread for more details (posts #3 and #5, and links in the latter). 

How much to use is strongly dependent of the irradiance level used.Its related to leaf morphology, which account for large differences between plants with different leaf shapes and thickness. Most of red and blue light is absorbed on the upper and bottom leaves's epidermis layer. While green and yellow light is mostly absorbed in the inner part of leaves.

On the other hand, blue and red light is absorbed very well, but saturation point is relatively low, and past a point of irradiance of both, net photosynthesis gain is greatly reduced.

At the irradiance used for veg, usually green/yellow light is not required because sub saturation levels are more than enough to provide the required energy to the plant (although a little green dont harm). But for bloom, if we want huge colas we need to use irradiance levels too high to accomplish the task with just red and blue. Additionally green/yellow light plays an important role regulating high irradiance levels. So using them is a must during bloom phase, especially the second half.

But yellow and especially, green LEDs are very inefficient at the current state of art. It makes very little sense to use them. Instead, white LEDs provide a decent amount of green/yellow at good efficiency. So it is possible to use cool whites on a good number with red LEDs or use neutral and still warm whites with blue and red LEDs. Thats the way of getting a balanced spectrum with the best efficiency. __________________


----------



## stelthy (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I have one in there and 4 moisture traps so i think ill be ok, ill add another intake hole, that should sort it. Its weird because it doesnt seem humid in there at all. Its not warm mind so thats something, its just miserable damp UK weather


Hi dude, I wouldn't go with another intake as it will reduce the efficiency of the out-take fan with less negative pressure in the cab. You could try adding a small 6" oscilating fan (under the canopy) aimed slightly upward.. or possibly get replacement In-Line Fan with a higher CFM movement.. in the mean time if you keep getting condensation on the doors etc keep wiping it of until dry with kitchen towel.. too much humidity can and often does cause mould.. and I'd hate to see that happen  !! 

Hope thats of some help  ... I've been well busy the last few weeks and am just catching up on my buddies threads etc... lemme know how you resolve your humidity issues  - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 17, 2011)

jubiare said:


> So budbaby, if I was you, I would experiment with a maybe only one growspot, over only one plant, and compare the difference. I don't have Richard Panels but I will most likely have one, anyway that's what I would do. Maybe also with a green one over an other plant, and see what happens? I have enquired the source of my light, if the far reds and greens are missing, I will do the same! I have found at eshinesystem (china), a growspot that can be customized any wavelenght you like. They are 12 x 1w diodes, bridgelux and/or epistar, not the best but I think they would do the job. They are also CHEEAP at $22 each!
> 
> THIS IS FROM KNNA, A GENIUS GUY WHO HELPS PEOPLE MAKING THEIR OWN LED:
> 
> ...




Interesting read dude thanks, the white lights in these lights look green to the eye.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 17, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, I wouldn't go with another intake as it will reduce the efficiency of the out-take fan with less negative pressure in the cab. You could try adding a small 6" oscilating fan (under the canopy) aimed slightly upward.. or possibly get replacement In-Line Fan with a higher CFM movement.. in the mean time if you keep getting condensation on the doors etc keep wiping it of until dry with kitchen towel.. too much humidity can and often does cause mould.. and I'd hate to see that happen  !!
> 
> Hope thats of some help  ... I've been well busy the last few weeks and am just catching up on my buddies threads etc... lemme know how you resolve your humidity issues  - STELTHY




Its alot better this week mate, it seemed worse when it was cold and humid, now its a bit warmer and humid the cabs are fine. Ill be honest even when its reading high it doesnt seem humid in there, theres certainly no damp at all in the flowering cabs or condensation. As soon as i go to airpots anyway im ill have a bit more room then for a bigger fan

Ive decided to chop these down on Sunday, it works out better for me


----------



## crazyjo (Nov 17, 2011)

do any of you guys think i could attach a 240cfm fan to exhaust out of the ridge vents in this storage area. its hard to see from this pic but the holes up there seam pretty large to me. could i just let the exaust come out right under it or would i have to make some sort of air box? im just worried about moisture build up. and it would be scetchy to add vents where my neighbors can see. i have one 400w light. any help will be great


----------



## jubiare (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Its alot better this week mate, it seemed worse when it was cold and humid, now its a bit warmer and humid the cabs are fine. Ill be honest even when its reading high it doesnt seem humid in there, theres certainly no damp at all in the flowering cabs or condensation. As soon as i go to airpots anyway im ill have a bit more room then for a bigger fan
> 
> Ive decided to chop these down on Sunday, it works out better for me


That's good news! I bet the weight is killer eheheheh! Try to document the final product as much as you can if you don't mind dude! Best of luck!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

Yea I desire to see weight here I sent plant photonics and email and no reply anyone know what's up with em??


----------



## jubiare (Nov 20, 2011)

....CHOP CHOP?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 20, 2011)

Update update?? Lol


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Right the ladies are down First estimate i rekon the freak plant has given me 12oz, the normal lemon haze 4-5 and the runt blue venom 1-2oz. Im just going by last time as this is only my second attempt. Ive got a couple of pics of my best buds Im tired now but ill get some pics of my drying nets tomorrow so you can judge what you think ive got

I will say though that the freak haze got all of the light, it seemed to take over the hole cabinet. It was like a thick jungle in there so i got plenty of popcorn buds too but i still think im pretty close to 2g per watt of good smokeable bud

I found most of the normal haze has turned purple The main cola's of these werent so big but again i put this down to the freak haze!! I cant wait to get 5 smaller organic ladies in there.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Yea I desire to see weight here I sent plant photonics and email and no reply anyone know what's up with em??




Im not sure, i emailed Richard a couple of weeks ago and got no reply so i assumed he was really busy. My friend is in contact with him at the moment though as he is having the same lights as me

Ill get the drying nets out of the tent tomorrow so i can give you a better look at the overall yeild Im off now for some food!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay full harvest shots please. And if possible just for the haters out there a shot of t all on a big scale lol u got one o them bitches ha ha ha


----------



## jubiare (Nov 20, 2011)

budbaby said:


> im not sure, i emailed richard a couple of weeks ago and got no reply so i assumed he was really busy. My friend is in contact with him at the moment though as he is having the same lights as me
> 
> ill get the drying nets out of the tent tomorrow so i can give you a better look at the overall yeild im off now for some food!!!


well done dude! Clap clap clap!:d


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 20, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Apparentely there is something to to with far red 720 or 740nm? Something to do with the sunrising and sunset.... some people give a hour of far red first thing in the morning and last thing in the eve? There is a guy on icmag that has experienced one week less flowering than HPS, compared to not using far red flowering was taking one extra week compared to HPS



Sorry dude i missed this before, this info is very interesting thanks. I think ill get intouch with Richard. Did they run the far red for the first hour of the 12 hours and the last hour? Id def be up for maybe another 70 watts of far red if it would speed things up by a couple of weeks.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Yay full harvest shots please. And if possible just for the haters out there a shot of t all on a big scale lol u got one o them bitches ha ha ha



I havent actually got any scales dude i usually lend my friends when i weigh in but there onlu small. Ill see what i can do though

I have learned alot from this grow. The freak haze was way to big for my space, because i had the runt infront of it i was having to tie it down and back into the canopy, this i have now found out stops light getting to lower growth hence i had at least 4-5 oz of fluffly popcorn bud i chopped up for bubble hash with the trim Ill be making that tomorrow

These 27ltr bubble buckets produce huge plants but i think 4 buckets is to big for my space. I think growing 5 smaller organic plants will really see the true potential of these lights!! Ill have more room to spread them out without them taking up light for other ladies so ill get maximum dank bud

Ive learned alot from this second grow, the ladies that im putting into flower tuesday have all had a good prune, especially the RKS because i dont want them over taking any of my OG kush

Im gonna get intouch with richard about getting 70 watts or so of 720 or 740 far red to hopefully speed flowering up. Ill look into it a bit more though first. Man this growing is addictive


----------



## jubiare (Nov 20, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Sorry dude i missed this before, this info is very interesting thanks. I think ill get intouch with Richard. Did they run the far red for the first hour of the 12 hours and the last hour? Id def be up for maybe another 70 watts of far red if it would speed things up by a couple of weeks.


There is also those reptile infrared bulbs, or the UVA - UVB in case you are interested in that as well. The thing is, if you have cold temps issues, those bulbs cuold come handy, + you woiuld give infrared light or UVB to the plants. I think I will experiment with both at some point soon.

infrared heat bulb
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Heat-Glo-Infrared-Heat-Lamp-Bulb-50W-/250922186141?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a6c20b59d

the UVB heat bulb option
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reptile-Exo-Terra-26W-repti-glo-2-0-UVB-compact-lamp-/250748477156?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a61c61ee4


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

jubiare said:


> There is also those reptile infrared bulbs, or the UVA - UVB in case you are interested in that as well. The thing is, if you have cold temps issues, those bulbs cuold come handy, + you woiuld give infrared light or UVB to the plants. I think I will experiment with both at some point soon.
> 
> infrared heat bulb
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Heat-Glo-Infrared-Heat-Lamp-Bulb-50W-/250922186141?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a6c20b59d
> ...





Thanks for that, i know Stealthy uses these bulbs to great affect. Ive got about 12 weeks now to organise something while these next lot are flowering.

I think one of these bulbs would also be good for winter as its going to be cold.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Stealthy mate ive had an idea. Once im organic in pots i will be able to dry my buds in the cabs Could i add my spare fan and filter to my flower can plus another intake hole? Im thinking i can have them both on half power then if it gets really humid knock them both up? Im not sure if this will effect how efficient my cabs are?


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive just got to nip to town guys then ill start taking some photos of my harvest


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Right here we go, firstly the freak haze, as this was my best plant ive taken a pic of the rootball and stem, looks the the stem had maybe cracked under the weight while flowering

Excuse the pics there the best i can do with my wifes camera. I rekon there is 2oz on each section of the net and there are 6 3/4 full


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is the rest, normal lemon haze and runt blue venom. I rekon ive got 6 oz in this net


----------



## WPS (Nov 21, 2011)

I just finished a cabinet build in a 1940's dresser. 4ft,20",30". 1000w air cooled. Tomorrow I'm building a 1000w air cooled armoire for a 3 plant DWC setup.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice pull man so you think you lookin at 14 ounces or so


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice pull man so you think you lookin at 14 ounces or so




Im hoping for 17 oz, there is def more than last time and i got 13 oz then. Hopefully ill get all 4 ladies into flower tomorrow without any root damage!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

Sweet let us know final dry weight man it really matters to me six bills is a lot to drop on a 140w light bit I'll do it if I can pull half what u are and I'm very confident I can as I'm hydro and scrog normally. Even if I'm in soil I scrog and I get big yields that way. It's just the light throwin me for a loop. If u improve drastically this run I'm in on the 140 panel. Because I'm already doin 4 possibly five ounces off one plant in a 3 gal pot with 170watts one blackstar and a kessil h150. And It. Luke be more this is all guesstimating on the low side pre chop I'm a week from flush


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Sweet let us know final dry weight man it really matters to me six bills is a lot to drop on a 140w light bit I'll do it if I can pull half what u are and I'm very confident I can as I'm hydro and scrog normally. Even if I'm in soil I scrog and I get big yields that way. It's just the light throwin me for a loop. If u improve drastically this run I'm in on the 140 panel. Because I'm already doin 4 possibly five ounces off one plant in a 3 gal pot with 170watts one blackstar and a kessil h150. And It. Luke be more this is all guesstimating on the low side pre chop I'm a week from flush




You will pull way more than me mate this is only my second grow and i can see where i went wrong already. There was a good few ounces of unsmokable bud, ive just made it into bubble hash actually Most of my canopy was covered by leaves as the freak haze was way to big. Ive pruned this current grow a fair bit as i have another freak pheno RKS! Ive topped her twice and supercropped her loads of times but she is still 29".

Man im tripping with an essence of indica in the background Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol yay for freaks ha ha ha


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 22, 2011)

sorry I didnt read the full thread... hehe what is your light setup in which you got 17 oz harvest ? thanks


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 22, 2011)

17 oz is just what im hoping for they wont be dry until about friday. My lights are made by plantphotonics and i have the 280 watt light in my flowering cab


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 22, 2011)

Im totally gutted man, i transfered all 4 ladies today without any issue so i thought, baring one small stem which seemed to go a bit droopy.

Ive just opened the cabinet and the freak RKS plant looks fooked Over half of it has gone droopy. I know it will hermie as its happened on my previous 2 grows but ill leave it a couple of days just incase

It may be a blessing in disguise though as the other 3 plants are roughy the same height Im thinking even canopy for the first time plus room to bend the plants Ill give it a couple of days but if it gets worse like the others have ill save myself the hassle and bin it.

Roll on organic soil growing, much easier to transfer and hopefully impossible to mess up


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 22, 2011)

Man ive just had another check on the girls and it looks like there is 3 that are droopy Theres the main freak RKS which is really bad and the decent OG18 and RKS are just a little droopy all over.

The damage is done now though, ill see how they are in the morning.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

I know its a bit quick but the harvested buds seem dry to me already I think i may leave them until this evening and weigh in

Ill give everyone an update on my poorly girls in the flower cab later too.


----------



## jubiare (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that any idea why this is happening?


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Sorry to hear that any idea why this is happening?




When i change the ladies over to the flower cab i always put them in a new bucket, i use air curtains though and these get entangled in the roots. We were really carefull yesterday and i thought id done all 4 without and root damage but it seems i was wrong. 

I cant believe how quick these buds have dried man


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Seems to me it's time for a new potting method my man. Mine never get transplant shock. Do you water with root innoculants like vitamin b and beneficials like a compost tea after transplant? That will keep em from shocking out on you. I intentionally rip the bottom half of my rootball off and transplant a week before flower or so five days minimum. They don't ever show signs of wilt from it. 

Updated the thread in my sig with some pics man


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Seems to me it's time for a new potting method my man. Mine never get transplant shock. Do you water with root innoculants like vitamin b and beneficials like a compost tea after transplant? That will keep em from shocking out on you. I intentionally rip the bottom half of my rootball off and transplant a week before flower or so five days minimum. They don't ever show signs of wilt from it.
> 
> Updated the thread in my sig with some pics man




Im using bubble buckets at the moment mate but my next grow is organic soil


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm and your transplanting?? Not the smartest thing I would think why not just leave em in the same bucket. I never transplant my hydro once it's in a hydro medium unless it's a clone from an aero cloner to my table or waterfarm. I've just never seen anyone do transplants mid hydro runs that's a new one to me


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

Right i have weighed in. Freak haze was bone dry, i cant believe how quick she dried, ive had low temps though in my drying tent so maybe its because of this. Normal haze is also bone dry and reallys sticky and the blue venom runt could do with another day but ive weighed her anyway because my mate was off work today so could lend me his bigger scales

Weights are below what i expected, there seemed loads more than last time but the scales say different. I got 18g off my blue venom runt, 66g off my normal super lemon haze and 227g off my freak haze. Im a little disapointed but this is only my second grow, i had to throw at least 4-5 oz off fluffy bud away that hadnt got any light and my cabs were only 3/4 full. I still got 305g and it looks awsone bud So i actually yeilded lower than last time but i know where i went wrong and the low yeild is down to me and not the lights i must state that. Im still more than confident of 2g per watt with these lights.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Well bummer man but yea lower yield is never due to lights unless u got old bulbs or a fuckkn way old panel lol we know that ain't the case. I'm still fairly impressed but I'm waitin to see you run a scrog in there with like 2-4 plants and just beast em out you would yield so ridiculous doin that


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

I think for my first soil grow im just gonna put 4 x 15ltr airpots in there instead of 5. I think i would do better with less plant with more room to stretch them out. 

When scrogging can i add the screen at the start of flower? Ive heard you should veg them in the screen but i have to move them.

As for this grow its all a learning experience and i stil got over 1g per watt and i havent a clue what im doing, this is how i know its all down to my growing skills. Basically i had most of my smaller lower buds covered by loads of leaves off the freak haze.


----------



## jubiare (Nov 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> I think for my first soil grow im just gonna put 4 x 15ltr airpots in there instead of 5. I think i would do better with less plant with more room to stretch them out.
> 
> When scrogging can i add the screen at the start of flower? Ive heard you should veg them in the screen but i have to move them.
> 
> As for this grow its all a learning experience and i stil got over 1g per watt and i havent a clue what im doing, this is how i know its all down to my growing skills. Basically i had most of my smaller lower buds covered by loads of leaves off the freak haze.


That's still a very good yield dude! And yes, big pots next round sounds good! A Dude just harvested with two 357Magnums (360w) of power, and he harvested 184g! and if you wanted to count the best fluffy material you can def say 350g! Enjoy, let us know smoke quality!


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

jubiare said:


> That's still a very good yield dude! And yes, big pots next round sounds good! A Dude just harvested with two 357Magnums (360w) of power, and he harvested 184g! and if you wanted to count the best fluffy material you can def say 350g! Enjoy, let us know smoke quality!




I suppose putting it like that its not so bad I know the lights are the great because even when im messing up im still doing better than most people who dont There is def 2g per watt in these lights i know it


----------



## stelthy (Nov 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Right i have weighed in. Freak haze was bone dry, i cant believe how quick she dried, ive had low temps though in my drying tent so maybe its because of this. Normal haze is also bone dry and reallys sticky and the blue venom runt could do with another day but ive weighed her anyway because my mate was off work today so could lend me his bigger scales
> 
> Weights are below what i expected, there seemed loads more than last time but the scales say different. I got 18g off my blue venom runt, 66g off my normal super lemon haze and 227g off my freak haze. Im a little disapointed but this is only my second grow, i had to throw at least 4-5 oz off fluffy bud away that hadnt got any light and my cabs were only 3/4 full. I still got 305g and it looks awsone bud So i actually yeilded lower than last time but i know where i went wrong and the low yeild is down to me and not the lights i must state that. Im still more than confident of 2g per watt with these lights.


Ah dude, thats a shame.. How many oZ did you get total ?? ... Have you smoked any of it yet... is it any good ?? ...........Man! - You should have kept the fluffy crap buds.. You could've made some well potent Hash! waste not want not, eh? Whats the best smoke so far.. are you/have you cured them yet if so which method did you use? - STELTHY


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

You need to veg into your screen for best results take a pipe and a funnel is that to water or set up irrigation. Irrigation is dirt cheap for less that 50 usd you could have that room plumbed


----------



## Griffta (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice work BB, did you have 1 freak haze or 2? I can relate to not having a clue, but pulling over 8 oz off one plant is far from shabby! Nice to have a variety of flavours too.
If I knew what I was doing, I think my light could produce scary results. Which is why I think the Kaptain should buy one


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ah dude, thats a shame.. How many oZ did you get total ?? ... Have you smoked any of it yet... is it any good ?? ...........Man! - You should have kept the fluffy crap buds.. You could've made some well potent Hash! waste not want not, eh? Whats the best smoke so far.. are you/have you cured them yet if so which method did you use? - STELTHY




I did make hash out of them mate and its awsome


I go about 11oz total of decent smokeable bud, the freak haze was to big and i ended up covering most of my canopy trying to fit in into the cabs lol. 

Im not that fussed mate as i can see where i went wrong and i know i can get about double what i had today


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> You need to veg into your screen for best results take a pipe and a funnel is that to water or set up irrigation. Irrigation is dirt cheap for less that 50 usd you could have that room plumbed




How do you mean mate a pipe and a funnel? Also what do you mean by irregation? My only concern about a scrog is moving it from the veg cab to the flower cab. I wish i had gone for 280 watt lights in both cabs now would have made things a bit easier.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

I will do an initial uncured smoke report tomorrow as ive been smoking malana cream and shiva x all day and im just starting on the lemon haze ice hash as we speak so not the best time for me to give a report

I really cant wait to grow in soil, its heartbreaking veggin these bitches for 10 weeks just to fook them up when moving them. Ill be starting 2 x grapegod and a dinafem blue hash and a dinafem white widow or barneys pineapple chunk i dont know yet Start them in little organic cubes then bung them into 15 ltr airpots and let the pots do the rest They will easy to move, easier to tie back as i can remove them then do it etc.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Apparentely there is something to to with far red 720 or 740nm? Something to do with the sunrising and sunset.... some people give a hour of far red first thing in the morning and last thing in the eve? There is a guy on icmag that has experienced one week less flowering than HPS, compared to not using far red flowering was taking one extra week compared to HPS



Dude was this guy using one of the bulbs you gave me a link for? Im def intwerested in this.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> How do you mean mate a pipe and a funnel? Also what do you mean by irregation? My only concern about a scrog is moving it from the veg cab to the flower cab. I wish i had gone for 280 watt lights in both cabs now would have made things a bit easier.


Why would u do that do it all in one cab veg to a certain point put into cab. Veg another week or two and flip to fill the rest of the screen also depends the strain you run and its growth rates. Just my 2c. Thought u were talkin bout movin for watering


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Irrigation so u don't have to crawl under ur screen to water


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Why would u do that do it all in one cab veg to a certain point put into cab. Veg another week or two and flip to fill the rest of the screen also depends the strain you run and its growth rates. Just my 2c. Thought u were talkin bout movin for watering




Ok man that sounds cool. Ill give it some thought.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 23, 2011)

I have just ordered some dutch master reverse and dutch master saturator which is meant to stop any male flowers from forming It may be hype but ive seen a couple of reviews online saying it works.

These 2 droopy ladies will hermie for sure, they would already have been stressing from going 12/12 and the root damage to boot will surely hermie both of them. To be on the safe side il use this stuff anyway. Its a foiler spray

On another note ive been thinking about ways to improve my yeilds. Im thinking maybe adding a 35 watt panel to the 2 sides and back of my flowering cab, just think of all the extra light fattening the lower buds up. If one of these reptile lights will speed flowering up also ill have a pretty efficient enviroment then its just more pracite growing


----------



## jubiare (Nov 23, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Dude was this guy using one of the bulbs you gave me a link for? Im def intwerested in this.


Not sure, but prob yes, he wasn't using a far red from LEDS that's for sure, I might pop in to icmag and ask


----------



## jubiare (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you reach 78 - 80 (f) temps in your cab? Apparentely, especially with LEDS.. you can improve yields raising temps? That's when cfl (a couple of 45ish watts, possibly neutral white), that heat infrared and/or that UVB - UVA can come handy.. raising temps and all the other benefits!
And anyway, your idea of side panels is legit, there is people on knna threads (they know what they are talking about) that swears by side lighting wiith Leds!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres the thing about that j u need co2 to take advantage of those raised temps. LEDs will still perform best at about 75* the put out more light when they run cool as well good for the electronics. But if you were to boost wih co2 and an environmental controller raise temps to 80 humidity 60% during flower for optimal results. Yield should go through the roof. 


Side lighting with LEDs honestly and I hate to sound like an asshole sayin it, but it's for someone who doesn't know how to optimally grow with their LEDs. a scrog is the best method to grow with led and arguably one of the best for hps but that depends how you feel about plant numbers. Growing vert with an led IMO is a waste of time because you could pull twice the amount of quality tops without doin shit but training. Side lighting with a scrog is a waste it does nothin for ya really. The only reason I would suggest side lighting in this case with any led is for added uv lighting. And that is always helpful.

Again it's my opinion but it's drawn from experience and I've done vert, lst, scrog, sog with kessils and my blackstar. Super crop lst or ideally scrog is the only way to go for LEDs. 

That being said if you must do a vertical grow wih your plants and why that would be a requirement I don't know but if you must side lighting will help as j said but it's just not using your lights to their fullest potential


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 24, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Do you reach 78 - 80 (f) temps in your cab? Apparentely, especially with LEDS.. you can improve yields raising temps? That's when cfl (a couple of 45ish watts, possibly neutral white), that heat infrared and/or that UVB - UVA can come handy.. raising temps and all the other benefits!
> And anyway, your idea of side panels is legit, there is people on knna threads (they know what they are talking about) that swears by side lighting wiith Leds!




Temps have been on the lowish side this time from about 61-68. Its a little bitter warmer now funnily enough but the winter is about to set in and i think its gonna be cold. Im gonna get a 4kw heater for the room and a thermostat I hadnt though about adding a small amount of additional light to raise temps a bit

Im hoping when i add another fan to the cabs and an extra intake hole i will be able to control humidity better and not have to have all the windowns open during winter

I think 35 watt side panels would be great, its only an extra 105 watts plus one of those red lights if thats what he uses is another 50 watts. Id still be less than 1000 watts for both cabs


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Heres the thing about that j u need co2 to take advantage of those raised temps. LEDs will still perform best at about 75* the put out more light when they run cool as well good for the electronics. But if you were to boost wih co2 and an environmental controller raise temps to 80 humidity 60% during flower for optimal results. Yield should go through the roof.
> 
> 
> Side lighting with LEDs honestly and I hate to sound like an asshole sayin it, but it's for someone who doesn't know how to optimally grow with their LEDs. a scrog is the best method to grow with led and arguably one of the best for hps but that depends how you feel about plant numbers. Growing vert with an led IMO is a waste of time because you could pull twice the amount of quality tops without doin shit but training. Side lighting with a scrog is a waste it does nothin for ya really. The only reason I would suggest side lighting in this case with any led is for added uv lighting. And that is always helpful.
> ...




Ok thanks for that man. Im only floating some ideas around at the moment to get some opinion, id only add extra light at the moment to either raise temps when its cold or to help speed flowering up. I want to get the full potential from these lights as i know they will be enough once i have my growing nailed.

When i am in soil for the first grow i will lollypop the plants and top them twice then tie them right back to get extra light in there during flowering. Scrog is also something i wil try in the future. I dont want to bite off more than i can chew which is something i tend to do alot lol


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 24, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Not sure, but prob yes, he wasn't using a far red from LEDS that's for sure, I might pop in to icmag and ask



Mate that would be awsome if you have time What is icmag dude?

I hope it was one of these there cheap and only 50 watts


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 24, 2011)

I have now tried the SLH 

The buds are nice and solid and they feel very oily, nice lemon smell from them which will come through alot more with a nice cure. That burnt/woody haze smell is ever present of course.

It tastes very similar to the smell, lemon on the inhale followed by that musky haze taste that i love so much I cant wait to give this 6-8 weeks in a jar

The buzz hits you very fast with a quick shot to the head, very uplifting but there is definately an indica trace in the background giving it an overall great social buzz.

There is also a pic of the bubble hash Once you have held it for a few seconds it goes like toffee


----------



## jubiare (Nov 24, 2011)

It seems like the dude added far reds (740nm) by adding them as LEDs to his panel! mmm
Sorry but I was mistaken, I think is the same day that those heat bulbs were mentioned by an other member:

great grow, great pics 

can i ask if you find the flowering period to be normal or a bit longer with these LED units. i found that the addition of far-red (740nm) leds to a unit seems to reduce flowering time , perhaps the white crees give out some far red? 
before my LED units used far red flowering took a week longer than HPS, and with far red they seem to take a week less than HPS

thanks and much respect, 

VG. 

That's interesting.. I think I am gonna think twice when I'll built my fixture, Yes I wanna make my own LED light.
Anyway, I think I am personally gonna try the heatbulb, was even only for the heat? And the UVB ones.
I, At the moment added two 45w cfl's, I hanged them down very low nearly touching the bottom, at the two sides.
My temps, at plants area, went from 67 to 73.50, not too bad.

I too had a oil filled radiator, but on knna thread suggested using cfl and similar... so I thought... that's right..... why should I waste watts on radiator when I can have more light or something?

@captain kron, I have to strongly disagree with what you have said about temps, 78's range is optimal temps for MJ, without Co2 at all; You are right, YOU NEED CO2, but only when you reach 85 - 90 's, but til the 80's, that's a sweet spot for MJ, IT THRIVE.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 24, 2011)

I've run in 110* weather and 60* weather with LEDs. I KNOW the optimal temps for LEDs with my plants and 70-75 is where it's at man. 80-85 your runnin co2 any higher and your inducing some fox tailing. Just a fact at least with all the strains I run. If you ran something I don't that may be the cause of your plants likin higher temps mine perform best at 75-80. I'm growin bubba, og, pineapple express, blue dream, og18, wonder woman, agent orange, master kush. All prefer the temps I've stated unless I'm boosting with co2. 

I would not run a heater I'd run reptile bulbs as jubaire stated for extra Uv and heat. Your best option there really


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 25, 2011)

jubiare said:


> It seems like the dude added far reds (740nm) by adding them as LEDs to his panel! mmm
> Sorry but I was mistaken, I think is the same day that those heat bulbs were mentioned by an other member:
> 
> great grow, great pics
> ...





Im sure the whites i have in my lights give out far red.. It just took me 12 weeks and 4 days for those super lemon haze. I think Griffta's grow with the same lights was on time though so maybe there not that slow after all.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I've run in 110* weather and 60* weather with LEDs. I KNOW the optimal temps for LEDs with my plants and 70-75 is where it's at man. 80-85 your runnin co2 any higher and your inducing some fox tailing. Just a fact at least with all the strains I run. If you ran something I don't that may be the cause of your plants likin higher temps mine perform best at 75-80. I'm growin bubba, og, pineapple express, blue dream, og18, wonder woman, agent orange, master kush. All prefer the temps I've stated unless I'm boosting with co2.
> 
> I would not run a heater I'd run reptile bulbs as jubaire stated for extra Uv and heat. Your best option there really




Thanks man. It makes sense really to only heat the grow space and not waste electric money heating the whole room. What about for my veg cabs would this work that too?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 25, 2011)

Sure use cfls in there or If that's not enough throw an incandescent in there. The cfls would work better though because they could help supplement your blue spectrum a bit while adding heat. The spectrum supplement in sure is not needed but if your gonna use electricity I say kill as many birds with one stone as u can and cfls would hopefully deal with your heat issue and give u that little extra benefit


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 25, 2011)

I would avoid high uv levels during veg I don't know enough about it to know if it's ok. Go talk to cannawizard he would be able to tell u


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I would avoid high uv levels during veg I don't know enough about it to know if it's ok. Go talk to cannawizard he would be able to tell u



Thanks dude.

As im only doing 4 ladies for my first soil gro ill have a bit more room to lst them properly. I am eventually gonna scrog but i want to get used to soil first.

What would you recommend i do man as you seems to get the most out of your plants? I usually grow them to about 15" and then top them and lollipop them. Ive had a look on youtube though and they seem to start lst'ing them very early. I want something thats not to complicated but will still allow me to get the most out of my lights. I want an even canopy so i can get a good foot of space between the lights and the canopy I know how to supercrop also if you recommend that. Ive also seen people tie them down, let all the new shoots come up and tie that down and so on.


----------



## jubiare (Nov 26, 2011)

Yesterday, 08:23 AM #182
VerdantGreen
Senior Member




Join Date: Mar 2009
Posts: 4,948

Quote:
Originally Posted by jubiare 
Would you be so kind to tell me if you added far reds by LEDS or by reptile bulbs?
Many thanks
its just part of the spectrum of my light. they have 3 reds, 640, 660 and 740 (which is far red).
the LED's they use are not quite as efficient as the CREES that Mr X's unit uses, but it definitely reduces flowering time.

great shots again mr X! - and you're right, im about to stop using the first LED that i bought a couple years ago and get a new one which will probably give out 2 or 3 times the light for the same wattage used. thats progress for you 

VG

that's what he said, anyway  (the led light they talk about is evo led, uses cree xp-e like Richard does)


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 26, 2011)

jubiare said:


> Yesterday, 08:23 AM #182
> VerdantGreen
> Senior Member
> 
> ...





Ok man thanks for that, the only evoled i can find is a site in spanish which i dont understand, thats the only evoled grow lights i can find:/. If i do have to go with led i think ill ask richard to knock me something up. I wonder how many watts ill need?


----------



## jubiare (Nov 26, 2011)

BudBaby said:


> Ok man thanks for that, the only evoled i can find is a site in spanish which i dont understand, thats the only evoled grow lights i can find:/. If i do have to go with led i think ill ask richard to knock me something up. I wonder how many watts ill need?


 You mean adding far reds to your panel? I think you wouldn't need more than 10 far reds chips to your panel configuration as you have it? Mind your panel have warm whites, they have some far reds in it, not much. Evo leds was only to point out a panel that uses the same cree xp-e red 630nm (half of your reds are those ones, the other half is hyper reds 660 kind, from ledenjin in your case)
I think in general, the options are, if you think of adding far reds, one is doing so by reptile heat bulbs and similar or adding them as leds, either by adding some to your panel or supplementing them with grow spots? I have seen on the lumigrow website a grow spot called far reds (740nm), but that's expensive I think. You could ask Richard what he thinks of that? He prob would say that is his view they are not so important, which might be legit, but might be not so legit?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 26, 2011)

I would suggest supercrop and ties of u don't wanna scrog. Best option for you. Topping not neccesary and slows growth and gives less tops than super crop. Topping is a complete waste IMO unless u need space


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 26, 2011)

I did an experiment with two identical plants one topped one super cropped they are still goin but the super cropped one far surpasses the other topped one in yield already. They were he ones I was runnin in my micro grow. I gave em to my boy to finish flowering under hps. Lookin rely good


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I would suggest supercrop and ties of u don't wanna scrog. Best option for you. Topping not neccesary and slows growth and gives less tops than super crop. Topping is a complete waste IMO unless u need space



Ok dude im all for trying new things, i have supercropped twice before on freak pheno's to keep them inline lol. Im vegging for about 12 weeks, when would you suggest ui start supercropping? Also will i still need to lollipop these?

Would you supercrop to say a 90 degree angle then tie to keep it at that angle? Im thinking if there at 90 degree angles ill get all the side branches shooting up


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 26, 2011)

The tieing comes into play to pull branches left and right to keep ur canopy full. Some lollipop is always a good thing but you will need less because of the supercroppin. Don't tie the branches down per say super crop em down. Let em come back up just keep that canopy level. Sometimes u will tie down sometimes u won't sometimes u will tie to the left or right it's all on you with how that happens. Give the plant what u think is best. Super crop as young as possible it will allow way more laterals to pop off


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 26, 2011)

jubiare said:


> You mean adding far reds to your panel? I think you wouldn't need more than 10 far reds chips to your panel configuration as you have it? Mind your panel have warm whites, they have some far reds in it, not much. Evo leds was only to point out a panel that uses the same cree xp-e red 630nm (half of your reds are those ones, the other half is hyper reds 660 kind, from ledenjin in your case)
> I think in general, the options are, if you think of adding far reds, one is doing so by reptile heat bulbs and similar or adding them as leds, either by adding some to your panel or supplementing them with grow spots? I have seen on the lumigrow website a grow spot called far reds (740nm), but that's expensive I think. You could ask Richard what he thinks of that? He prob would say that is his view they are not so important, which might be legit, but might be not so legit?


Ok dude thanks for that info. I may add one of those heat bulbs when the temps really get low. I want to get a grow in where i can have the lights a foot from the canopy first as griffta flowered in the correct time with the same lights so height of the lights may make a difference, if then I still see slow results ill add some 740.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 26, 2011)

Height of lights absolutely does make a difference with led this could be your reason for long flower. Raised height gives better spectrum mixing and you need a minimum of 10-12 inches with any led ever made to get proper spectrum mixing. Your plants will respond better. L have some pics up a bit later of mine in week nine and I never ever have my panel closer than 10 inches without negative results such as early signs of nitrogen bein pulled from leaves by bleaching. Not enough to bleach nug but enough to get the leaves


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> The tieing comes into play to pull branches left and right to keep ur canopy full. Some lollipop is always a good thing but you will need less because of the supercroppin. Don't tie the branches down per say super crop em down. Let em come back up just keep that canopy level. Sometimes u will tie down sometimes u won't sometimes u will tie to the left or right it's all on you with how that happens. Give the plant what u think is best. Super crop as young as possible it will allow way more laterals to pop off



Ok man thanks for the advice. Would 4 weeks be a good time to start? I take it you super crop just the main top cola first then as the lower branches grow taller supercrop those to keep an even canopy? I can lollipop after all the supercropping is all done

What's your opinion of pruning fan leaves? I've read of a guy who prunes most of his during flower and says its given him a 25% increase in yield!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Start earlier when I said ASAP I mean if your running clones like 2 weeks maybe a week after transplant because as soon as you see lateral nodes not getting as much light as the top one it's time to change that. From seed it's going to be a bit longer before you would but start early as you feel comfortable. As for pruning I only prune large fans that block light to bud sites. Sometimes that's 20-60% of the large fan leaves it depends on how leafy your bitch is. Just don't get too crazy man prune thoughtfully. Only expose bud sites worth exposing. For examPle a month left and u wanna pull a fan that's blocking a teeny ass popcorn nug on the bottom just starting don't pull the fan pull the popcorn. It's a combo of all those things that's gonna yield the best and it's gonna be a balance that's going to be a bit different wih every strain


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Start earlier when I said ASAP I mean if your running clones like 2 weeks maybe a week after transplant because as soon as you see lateral nodes not getting as much light as the top one it's time to change that. From seed it's going to be a bit longer before you would but start early as you feel comfortable. As for pruning I only prune large fans that block light to bud sites. Sometimes that's 20-60% of the large fan leaves it depends on how leafy your bitch is. Just don't get too crazy man prune thoughtfully. Only expose bud sites worth exposing. For examPle a month left and u wanna pull a fan that's blocking a teeny ass popcorn nug on the bottom just starting don't pull the fan pull the popcorn. It's a combo of all those things that's gonna yield the best and it's gonna be a balance that's going to be a bit different wih every strain





Thanks man that all makes sense. Basically i need an even canopy and lots of top bud sites As im vegging for 12 weeks ill probably start supercropping around week 5-6 as im growing from seed. Il then have another 6 weeks veg time to get as even and as full a canopy as i can


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup play by ear u may start a bit sooner or a bit later but generally yea do it up man  should come out nice


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 29, 2011)

One of my grapegod seeds have popped so ive put the cube in the 15 ltr airpot. It took about 15 mins to fill the pot and soak the soil this morning and about 5 mins to put the cube in the pot. Thats it now for about 24 weeks No bucket changes, not constant ph and ec checking and most importantly no transplanting which is wrecking my ladies.

The undamaged OG18 is picking up again now, im gonna give the RKS untill tomorrow but i think most of it has died, its not crispy though just very limp and not picking up at all Never mind though if i just go with 2 plants i can really stretch them out and give them a light each. Im keeping a close eye on this damaged OG18 though as im still 99% certain it will hermie, i cant see how it wont after all the stress it went through. Ill probably give it another 24 hours then spray it with this dutch gold reverse stuff i bought, i thinkn the earlier you use this the better.


----------



## BudBaby (Nov 30, 2011)

I have got rid of the RKS now so im left with 2 x OG18. Ive sprayed the damaged one with this reverse stuff so hopefully it will stop it producing male balls. The other OG i have stretched right out, i was a bit heavy handed and the stem at the top has split a little bit, im hoping this wont cause me any problems with this one also, it would heartbreaking to not get anything through flower undamaged. You have to live and learn though.

Another grapegod has popped so ill be putting her in an airpot shortly


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 30, 2011)

No words man I split branches all the time supercroppin if it's real bad prop it up and tape it it will heal right back up. Ive NEVER had the transplant issues your having. I'm not sure I understand why u were transplanting with hydro. Hydro u should never transplant always start in your finishing pot. I put my plants through lots of stress bending super cropping and tearing the rootball to shreds before I transplant it. It's sad for a day and then beasting out hard as fuck and growing new roots. Keeps it from gettin rootbound in soil. Sucks to hear of such problems when there's no good reason for it


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> No words man I split branches all the time supercroppin if it's real bad prop it up and tape it it will heal right back up. Ive NEVER had the transplant issues your having. I'm not sure I understand why u were transplanting with hydro. Hydro u should never transplant always start in your finishing pot. I put my plants through lots of stress bending super cropping and tearing the rootball to shreds before I transplant it. It's sad for a day and then beasting out hard as fuck and growing new roots. Keeps it from gettin rootbound in soil. Sucks to hear of such problems when there's no good reason for it



I use air curtains in my buckets, as the roots get bigger during veg they wrap around the curtains. Also i have only have a crappy pump which does not empty the buckets properly so when i transfer into the flower cab i like to use a new bucket. My problems arise as i lift the plant out and my misses trys to disconnect the air curtains and untangle them from the roots, we are really carefull put for some reason we always seem to get damage I think somehow we alwasy end up ripping a few roots from the plant.


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 2 grapegod in my veg cab now. I just tested out my soil moisture metre Both pots are still pretty wet. Doesnt look like ill have to water very often until they start to get bigger. Next feed i may add a small amount of plant magic catalyst to get them going then after another week ill start off on 1/4 or 1/2 strength nutes. It says on Richards site you dont have to give them as much food using LED lights so im gonna test this out. I also think as im not using HID my pots wont dry out as quick.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 1, 2011)

Still haven't heard from him either


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Still haven't heard from him either



Have you tried all the email addresses as i think theres more than one?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 3, 2011)

Only tried one I'll try again


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 8, 2011)

My other OG18 has hermied I think its due to splitting the stem when i tied it back. Im def gonna do all the training during veg this time.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi dude, I just popped by to see how things are going.. looks like you got some nice bud/s and I like the Candy-Shop looking piece of Hash you made  .... I got my final-dry weight for my *1X Royal-Haze Plant*, she gave me *17.4 oZ* of dried *'Ping!'* herb    So I am all set for Christmas & Chilling  Hope every-thing's going well - STELTHY


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, I just popped by to see how things are going.. looks like you got some nice bud/s and I like the Candy-Shop looking piece of Hash you made  .... I got my final-dry weight for my *1X Royal-Haze Plant*, she gave me *17.4 oZ* of dried *'Ping!'* herb    So I am all set for Christmas & Chilling  Hope every-thing's going well - STELTHY




Mate thats awsome!!! I bet your well chuffed. Im gonna post some update pics in a bit, i havent been online much these past 2-3 weeks as ive been having a bit of stress 

I can say though this reverse stuff is amazing, my one OG was almost dead and a certainty to hermie but ive give her 2 soakings with this reverse and now she looks fine. A bit worse for ware but all female The other OG i thought was hermieing also so i gave her a spray aswell, i think maybe i was paranoid with this one as all looks fine now and ive got her stretched out to fook

Im gonna take a couple of pics in a bit, ill check out your journal now


----------



## BudBaby (Dec 13, 2011)

A couple of update pics The girls in soil are bottom left CH9 ctitical mass 33, bottom right Barneys farm pinapple chunk, back left next generation grapegod. The empty back pot also had a grapegod in it but it wasnt growing any leaves so i pulled it out and ive got a reserva privada RKS in my propogator ready to replace it.

Im really enjoying soil so far, you dont have to do anything lol. The pots seem ok for 2 weeks before they dry out at the moment and ive only fed the back grapegod once which was yesterday and i gave her 1/2 strength nutes.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 13, 2011)

Brotha you would shit bricks seein what I do to my hydro and soil plants lol. I bend em I pinch and snap stems, I top them, I hit em with hard wind in veg, lol as long as your not snappin and pinchin shit early in flower and you give em a week or so to recover before you flip I'm running og18 too and I've not noticed a single problem with herm. I just had one mutant seed with a permant deficiency. I'm not tryin to be rude I'm genuinely concerned that there is something else causing your herm issues because even my most sensitive plant, my blue dream. Which is prone to herm when used in crosses unles used with a very stable male also prone to herm with too heavy a nutrient dosing. I know because I just did it  I caught it and picked em off and backed off on nutrients. Not another pollen sack in sight. I'm concerned there is something else causing your issue brotha. I'm not overly rough on my plants I just make them go where I need them too and it seems to me you are even more gentle, so why the herm issues is all I'm sayin. It just doesn't make sense from an outside prospective on your issue. 

Keep up the good work man check my thread if you didn't see already I pulled my blue dream


----------



## BudBaby (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys, happy New Year to you all, wishing you much peace and love in your lives for the New Year

Sorry for the lack of updates its been hectic. Ill get some pics done tomorrow lights off for everyone to take a look at. I have the lights a good 12-15" above the canopy and i definately feel they are flowering alot faster Day 40 of flower has just started and the back lady has almost full buds on now ready to fatten up over the next 3-4 weeks, the other girl is a few days behind her.


----------



## samld1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

hey, happy new year, lookin good
you haven't been in contact with richard have you?
tried email and his site but nothing back, you have a phone number for him by any chance ?


----------



## jubiare (Apr 8, 2012)

hey wazzap there are you all sound and safe? Take care


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 20, 2012)

What happened?


----------

